# Warriors Fan Club



## Autumn

Haha you know I just had to remake this thing :P

ANYWAY. Fan club for the awesum book series Warriors as you can probably tell.

*Members* (which really isn't a membership thing so much as a "list of people who post/have posted in this thread at some point")
Leafpool
Cinderpelt
Tailsy
Flora and Ashes
Prettzel
Kaylene
Salamander
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Dinru
Thorn
Cirrus
Glacedon
Lucas755
Eclipse
Flametail von Karma
Cryptica
Darksong
Spoon
Fluffy the Eevee
shadow_lugia
Murkrowfeather
Mewtwo
Featherfur
Mewkachu
Shadowstar
Firestar
Melodic Harmony
Erindor the Espeon
*~[insert name here]~*
Pinestar
eevee_em
Shiny Spoink
silverfur
Dragon
ijy101
Taliax
Lydia
ゼニガメ26
Almost Eric
Jason-Kun
EeveeSkitty
Exo-Raikou
Kitsune
Magical Chicken Wing
Raichao
SatoHaru4Ever
Minkow
Waterphire
Swift Linoone
Bakun
Skylands
RainbowRayquaza
blazheirio889
Brock
Sesquipedalian!
hitmon64
Starshine
Loffyglu
Mike the Foxhog
Super Sugar
Emerald Espeon
Littlestream
celebu

*Recently Released*
SkyClan's Destiny
Heart of a Warrior
Night Whispers

*Release Dates*
Sign of the Moon: April 5, 2011 (cover)
The Forgotten Warrior (OotS #5): Unknown release (date has been listed as August 8, 2011, but is likely to change)
Omen of the Stars #6: Unknown release (date has been listed as October 8, 2011, but is likely to change)
Crookedstar's Promise: July 5, 2011 (cover)
SkyClan & the Stranger #1: The Rescue: July 5, 2011 (cover) 

*Other Stuff to Come Out*
Books two and three of SkyClan & the Stranger
A 2012 super edition, possibly based on Yellowfang
A fifth series based around the early Clans

*Books Already Released*
_First series:_
Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

_The New Prophecy_:
Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

_Power of Three_:
The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse
Long Shadows
Sunrise

_Omen of the Stars:_
The Fourth Apprentice
Fading Echoes
Night Whispers

_Manga_:
The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return
The Rise of Scourge
Tigerstar and Sasha #1: Into the Woods
Tigerstar and Sasha #2: Escape from the Forest
Tigerstar and Sasha #3: Return to the Clans
Ravenpaw's Path #1: Shattered Peace
Ravenpaw's Path #2: A Clan in Need
Ravenpaw's Path #3: Heart of a Warrior

_Other_:
Firestar's Quest
Bluestar's Prophecy
SkyClan's Destiny
Secrets of the Clans
Cats of the Clans
Code of the Clans
Battles of the Clans

*Seekers*
#1: The Quest Begins -- already released
#2: Great Bear Lake -- already released
#3: Smoke Mountain -- already released
#4: The Last Wilderness -- already released
Toklo's Story -- already released
#5: Fire in the Sky -- already released
#6: Spirits in the Stars (cover) -- for release February 8, 2011
Kallik's Adventure (cover) -- for release February 8, 2011
Seekers manga #3 -- for release December 8, 2011


----------



## Vriska Serket

*Rejoins*

Um, exactly what new book were you talking about in the guestbook? The site doesn't say anything about a book that's just been released...


----------



## Autumn

The Rise of Scourge and Cats of the Clans were both released today. (The site is often behind when it comes to new books being released and such...)


----------



## Tailsy

Hi guys! 

Also they're actually making a Warriors film now? As in they're not going 'LOL ONLY KIDDING'?? :O


----------



## Flora

*joinfish*

Ash: I'm free!  FREE, I TELL YOU!

...Ignore him.  i made him steal my Fiyero part in the Wicked songs. ^^

Ash, I now dub thee Ashpaw.

Ashpaw: PAW?

Yes, paw.


----------



## Exdeath

I'm baaaaaack! And Maybe this time I'll post more than just once!

Wow, I'm really behind on the books XD. I've only read the main series +Firestar's Quest up to Dark River. I need to get with the times.

In answer to your earlier question in the guestbook, Ravenpaw and Stormfur are my favourite cats.


----------



## Autumn

Well, Eclipse isn't out yet, so you're not /that/ far behind, Prettzel.

Tailsy: Yes. :D


----------



## Flora

Yay!


----------



## Kaylene

Rejoining. c:

Seriously, Warriors movie? That's awesome. Where'd you get the info from?


----------



## Autumn

Admittedly, I did get the info from Wikipedia -- but it /is/ true this time, because Vicky went on tour when she was up on New York for the Today Show (which I forgot to tell you about >.>) and people who went to the book signings can confirm it too.

Apparently they're still looking for a director, and also apparently the movie is supposed to contain realistic animation, like that of Aslan from Narnia.

:3


----------



## Keltena

hi, rejoining, you just can't get rid of me. =|

Actually highly excited about the thought of a movie, but just not in the mood to express that kind of emotion.


----------



## Lili

*holds back screams of happiness at the sound of Warriors: The Movie* MAY I PLEASE JOINAGE?!?!


----------



## Dinru

A Warriors club? How did I not know about this? Well, I should simply ask to join! Yes, that I should do.

Oh! Have you guys been to one of the best Warriors websites out there? Of course, not like I'm biased because I'm part of the staff or anything... Nope, not me...

Oh, and I just realized the layout is breaking :/ Sorry about that.


----------



## Thorn

I will join. Again.
I read about it on Warriors Wish forums....
IWANTMOVIENNAO!!! @_@


----------



## Autumn

*is not going to bother anyone about Warriors Wish even though she has a thing against them*

So. On the subject of the Warriors movie, if you assume that they leave the plot unchanged and don't leave anything out, what do you think it'll be rated?

Probably PG-13 (forget the fact that it was made for pre-teens, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire was PG-13, and I was about to read the series when I was six) due to the massive amount of blood that shows up during the series. *shrug*


----------



## Tailsy

Hmm, I think it'll do a Narnia and be PG, actually...

(what do you have against Warriors' Wish? o_o; just wondering...)


----------



## Thorn

PG-13.
If they make it for little kids, they die.
*Finally bought and read Outcast on the same day* Jaypaw is freaking out when Rock doesn't come see him for only a few days...JaypawxStick FTW =D...Lionpaw going beserk in battle is creeeppyyyyyy @_@


----------



## Kaylene

It would likely be PG-13. I can't think of any reason why it would be any higher, nor any lower because of blood and death.

You know, I wonder what part they're going to base the movie on. A new mini-plot, maybe? Or maybe Firestar's Quest? That would be cool to see on the big screen. :D

:D Crackpairings FTW~


----------



## Thorn

*nodnod*


----------



## Keltena

I'm guessing they'll want a PG-rating, considering younger kids are most likely a big part of the audience they're appealing to?

Hm. I'm guessing they're just going to do what they can with the plot of the first series; the whole 'kittypet becomes a warrior etc.' thing just seems like it would be the most likely option... Plus, it's _way_ easier to understand for newcomers than anything else.


----------



## Autumn

I have reasons that I don't like Warriors Wish which I don't like to sayyyyyy D:

SAO. Also on the subject of the Warriors movie, if they include the whole series (main series + New Prophecy + Power of Three + fourth series) do you think they'll include things like Firestar's Quest and the manga books, or just stick with the series?


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> I have reasons that I don't like Warriors Wish which I don't like to sayyyyyy D:
> 
> SAO. Also on the subject of the Warriors movie, if they include the whole series (main series + New Prophecy + Power of Three + fourth series) do you think they'll include things like Firestar's Quest and the manga books, or just stick with the series?


That would be multiple movies. o.o I'd think the 'extra' stories would be the last on their list, in any case.


----------



## Autumn

Right. xD A single movie for the whole series would be... uh... really long. *sucks at providing estimates*


----------



## Minish

*joins* :D

I've read the first series apart from Darkest Hour, which my library need to stock... please don't spoil me as I want to read the rest of Warriors~

My favourite character is the awesome Cinderpelt. Fireheart is amusing, Bramblekit is cute, Greystripe and Sandstorm are annoying, and I like Mousefur. xD


----------



## Vriska Serket

"Graystripe." ^^;

Cinderpelt's my favorite character too.


----------



## Minish

Cinderpelt said:


> "Graystripe." ^^;
> 
> Cinderpelt's my favorite character too.


I live in Britain. (:
It's even changed to 'Greystripe' in the UK editions~


----------



## Thorn

I like Jaypaw (Power of Three) 8D
I also like Tigerclaw and Scourge...


----------



## Autumn

Leafpool~ :D

I also like Cloudstar (Firestar's Quest), Jaypaw, Cloudtail, Spottedleaf, Firestar, Silverstream and Feathertail, Squirrelflight, Sandstorm, and Crowfeather.


----------



## Dinru

I like Leafpool, Bluestar, and Spottedleaf best, and there are none I dislike :3


----------



## Vriska Serket

As far as disliking cats goes, I hate Leafpool the most. She's actually the only cat I dislike at all.


----------



## Glacedon

I want to join and umm well I like Icekit and Foxkit, even though they don't have any "AMAZING" roles in the series, at least not yet.

I wonder if they'll do something like "A series of Unfortunate Events." you know, where they do just a few books, and then maybe they'll do something like a sequel.


----------



## Thorn

They probably will.


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> As far as disliking cats goes, I hate Leafpool the most. She's actually the only cat I dislike at all.


You make Leafy cry D': (even though I know why you hate her)

... I really, really don't like Nightcloud. What with LeafxCrow being my favorite shipping, and Nightcloud being as annoying as she is.. bleh.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*joins*

Graystripe's my favorite character. Notice how he always come back from major things?
"I'm going to Riverclan" 2 books later: "Oh, I'm back" Some books later: "I'm captured and you're permanently leaving" a lot of books later: "Oh, I'm back". What's next, he's eaten by a badger? (He'd be back in 5 books after that anyway)
(Highlight the black space to see the spoiler)

Btw, Cats of the clans is a field guide with pictures and backgrounds about the cats, not a series book.


----------



## Autumn

I knew that about CotC... o.o

xD Yes, Graystripe always does seem to return from just about everything.


----------



## Glacedon

Yeh, I mean, is he gonna stay in the clan or what, like how all the cats run away but they come back, it is so weird!


----------



## Thorn

The world will NEVAH know!

I hate Nightcloud, she's like,"Oh look, Crowy and Leafy are with eachother, though they are obviously doing nothing, THIS CALLS FOR LEAFY'S REJECTION FROM MEH!!"

I liked Crowfeather before he went with Nightcloud...


----------



## Tailsy

I like Nightcloud; I'd be just as possessive and snappish in that situation, too. Leafpool is okay, I guess, but Leaf/Crow was pretty bloody random anyway. It's about the only 'canon' relationship I don't really like...

Anyway! Adding to the conversation, my favourites from The Power of Three are Lionpaw, Berrynose and Fallen Leaves. :3 

Oh yeah, Glacedon, don't double post.


----------



## Glacedon

Oops, now that really blows, but yeah, anyways. Do you think Jaypaws gonna go for Cinderpaw, they really aren't all fond of each other, though Cinderpaw might like Jatpaw but Jaypaw is all, mean. He reminds me of an old man...


----------



## Eclipse

Join.
Because my library had the whole series and I read the first book and the first book of the second series.
Fireheart is <3


----------



## Thorn

Glacedon said:


> Oops, now that really blows, but yeah, anyways. Do you think Jaypaws gonna go for Cinderpaw, they really aren't all fond of each other, though Cinderpaw might like Jatpaw but Jaypaw is all, mean. He reminds me of an old man...


xDD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I shall join. *pokes Leafeh*

Hmm, what else to say? Well, my favorite character is Firestar, followed by Brambleclaw, then Leafpool. My favorite ship is CinderxFire (Don't look at me like that!), and I happen to be an insane shipper--I take none of it seriously. xD And I have read all the books so far. I love The Darkest Hour and have read it about seven times now--which is probably nothing compared to how many times Leafpool has.

Fwee, first post! 8D


----------



## Minkyoya

I'm going to rejoin as well. ^^

I just love the Warriors series, and I hope we hear from Feathertail's spirit soon (even though that is JUST unlikely XD )


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> I love The Darkest Hour and have read it about seven times now--which is probably nothing compared to how many times Leafpool has.


So true. Seriously, I've probably read the first series through Starlight around thirty or forty times now. Blame boring school.

My three favorite cats are Leafpool, Cloudstar and Jaypaw, and the reason they're in no particular order is because I honestly don't know if I like Cloudstar better than Leafpool. o.O (If I figure that Cloudstar is my favorite cat, I'll probably at least change my avatar to the Cloudstar picture from Cats of the Clans that Flamey scanned for me...)

... I need a graphic for an avatar, don't I? *goes to find pic* EDIT: :D?


----------



## Vriska Serket

Flametail said:


> CinderxFire


YES.


----------



## Lili

My favorite cat is.....
SPOTTEDLEAF.
FIRESTARXSPOTTEDLEAF FOREVER.

I also support CinderXFire, and FireXSand, but FireXSpot is still true in my heart.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Cinderpelt said:


> YES.


Why, another CinderxFire shipper? 8D I was beginning to think I was the only one!

. . . Actually, I'm not certain whether my favorite ship is CinderxFire or Firexme. xD *shot*


----------



## Tailsy

CinderxFire is cute as anything. :3 Too bad it doesn't work like that, though ;_;


----------



## Lili

Also...
JayXStick!
Seriously, he loved that stick...


----------



## Vriska Serket

I am about to go insane from wondering what you guys mean when you say "the stick." 

Cuuuuurse the fact that two thirds of the third series are hardcover~


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yay Warrior cats! -join-

I don't really know which character I like. It's just that I imagine the new characters from "Firestar's Quest" as long-haired chihuahuas. I have no idea why. Anyway, I like warrior cats.


----------



## Darksong

@Metallic Deoxys: LOL, longhaired chihuahuas. 8D

Anyways I will rejoin too. I support the LeafxCrow theory.
I don't know my favorite cat, but if I absolutely had to choose, it would be... uh, Stormfur. Yes. Stormfur. I am also excited about the Warriors movie.


----------



## Flora

Long-haired chihuahuas...Okay then...


----------



## Darksong

Could someone tell me who Birdflight is? If I know her, it's been so long I can't remember. I also need to know who the cat in my avatar is.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

In reply to Gardevoir's post, Birdflight was Cloudstar's mate. And the cat in your avatar is likely Fireheart.


----------



## Darksong

Well, the cat in my avatar looks a bit different from Fireheart. It looks like the cat has a slightly longer pelt. It's also holding a kit, so that probably means it's a she-cat. So I still need to know who's in my avatar.


----------



## Glacedon

Hey, umm guys? Do you know where the people got the info for the Warriors movie? Cause if its on you tube, even with top quality... well, its probably fake, just go to youtube and type in "Zelda Movie trailer" and look there, it looks soooo real, but I heard its just a fake, from a lot of people, even Ign, well not really, but they don't talk about it.


----------



## Spoon

May I rejoin this wonderous Clan-er...club?


----------



## Mad MOAI

I just realised that I do not imagine the SkyClan warriors as long-haired chihuahuas, but papillon dogs.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Glacedon said:


> Hey, umm guys? Do you know where the people got the info for the Warriors movie? Cause if its on you tube, even with top quality... well, its probably fake, just go to youtube and type in "Zelda Movie trailer" and look there, it looks soooo real, but I heard its just a fake, from a lot of people, even Ign, well not really, but they don't talk about it.


Vicky said there'd be one when she was in NY just recently. Not to mention that it's on Warrior's Wish, Wands and Worlds, and Wikipedia.

Gardevoir, because I'm too lazy to quote you: It's from the Russian cover of FoS. Almost all the cats have long hair on those, and the kit could be wrong description!Cloudkit.

... And... _papillions_? xDDDD I have one, and--wow. Just... wow.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

Would like to join please! I'm still laughing at the long haired chihuahuas thing. X3 

My favorite cats would have to be Jaypaw, Lionpaw, and Hollypaw, in that order.

Oh, and just to say, Brightheart kinda creeps me out thanks to Jaypaw saying that it didn't feel like she had half her face, or something like that.. O.o


----------



## Lili

Brightheart's one of my favorite cats. My friend Linda adopted a pet cat with one eye, and I suggested the name Brightpaw. Later on, we called it Brightheart. 

Also, the 'stick' is a stick that Jaypaw finds in book two of the Power of Three series, Dark Forest.


----------



## Spoon

I'm fond of Brightheart, Crowfeather, Cinderpelt, Tawnypelt, Onewhisker,  or later in the series, Onestar , Hollypaw, Jaypaw, Ashfur, Rainwhisker, Mistyfoot, Mothwing, Firestar, Graypool, Oakheart, and Swiftpaw.

 Oh, do you think Fireheart recieved his suffix from  Bluestar's love of Oakheart? 

 What names do you believe the kits of Squirrelflight will be? Myself, I like Hollybranch, and Lionclaw (Jawpaw's warrior name is confirmed) as warrior names.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

I like Lionclaw. I never really thought about Hollypaw's name. Oh, and can you tell me what Jaypaw's warrior name is, please?


----------



## Spoon

Jaypaw's warrior name is Jayfeather accourding to Leafpool's updates and such from the old forums :D


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

Thanks! That has been bugging me for a long time!


----------



## Autumn

*hasn't posted in a while xD*



Spoon said:


> Jaypaw's warrior name is Jayfeather accourding to Leafpool's updates and such from the old forums :D


Yeah, that's correct. Apparently the three get their warrior names in Eclipse.

Something more meaningful to ask: what's your favorite book? Mine is Firestar's Quest. <3 SkyClan~


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

Mine's the Field Guide: Secrets of the Clans. It has so much information! X3


----------



## Spoon

I'm particulaly fond of Into the Wild, which it's spine is white from constant folding, and is possibly one of my most read book~

 I also adored Darkest Hour, Forest of Secrets, and the second book of each series.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*joins*







































































































Yeah~


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*raises hand* I is want to join.

 If that's not enough, I named my cat Hawkfrost. This was, however, before I had finished learning about him, and didn't know he was evil. My Hawkfrost is a shy and loving dark tabby she-cat with big green eyes and thick short-hair fur. c8

 (I also have Firestar's Quest, series 1 2 and 3, series 2 1-4, and series 3 (my favorite) 1 and 2.)


----------



## Spoon

:D

 I found an official copy of chapter three of Eclipse on http://www.readingwarriors.com, which is a site to incourage reading, and give rewards for different amounts of reading. 

 On the reward section, there are a few entries, which you are required to give a name of a Warrior, which are Rowanpaw, Onewhisker, Ashfoot, Leafpool, and Firestar, respectively. The ones with Leafpool, and Ashfoot are the ones with chapter three :D (Oh, and a few others are Spottedleaf on Firestar, and name suggestion that may appear in the series :D)


----------



## Autumn

I saw that earlier, but stupid me forgot to link it x.x

There's also one on Tigerstar somewhere on there, isn't there?


----------



## Flora

LEAFPOOL ZEPHIE THE PICHU IS REJOINING THE FORUMS BECAUSE OF THIS CLUB YAY.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

About that Reading Warriors stuff...

 I'm a Deputy without even trying. (The read a book to a younger kit thing happened when I had to distract 2nd graders while their teacher graded stuff, and I've recommended so many books it's uncountable. 83)


----------



## Lili

I love every book, although I must say that the first one is my favorite. It's how everything all began.
I loved Hawkfrost. I think he could've been good if given the chance. 

I think Hollyleaf would be awesome for Hollypaw. Because I love Spottedleaf sooo much. 

Firestar + Spottedleaf = DREAMSHIPPING.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

> Firestar + Spottedleaf = DREAMSHIPPING.


I laughed at that. X3


----------



## Murkrowfeather

The only reason I'm not a Leader is because when I got my first books I got 2 and 3 of the first prophecy and 1 of the new prophecy. O _O


----------



## shadow_lugia

> I laughed at that. X3


Then look at my sig :D


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

Barbeque Shipping and Vanilla Shipping got me. X3


----------



## Lili

Why would it be called VANNILASHIPPING?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ones that aren't in my sig:

Fireheart x Graystripe = Friendshipping
Crowfeather x Nightcloud = Shotgunshipping
Icepaw x Lionpaw = Sorbetshipping
Icepaw x Whitewing = Angelshipping
Hawkfrost x Brambleclaw = Brothershipping
Tigerclaw x Darkstripe = Deathshipping
Scourge x Sandstorm = Devilshipping
Barley x Ravenpaw = Lonershipping
Whitewing x Lionpaw = Popcornshipping
Cinderpaw x Hollypaw = Recycleshipping
Russetfur x Blackstar = Shadowshipping
Squirrelflight x Daisy = Typoshipping
Tawnypelt x Blackstar = Halloweenshipping


----------



## Flora

Shotgunshipping's name makes me laugh.

Typoshipping? Why?


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have no idea for Typoshipping or Popcornshipping o.O Or Scourge x Sandstorm


----------



## Keltena

Popcorn presumably comes from the yellow and white.


----------



## Autumn

*pokes Shadow Lugia* Flametail says those sigpics are from Warriors Wish. :o


----------



## shadow_lugia

They are :)


----------



## Mewtwo

Never actually read the book,but from what I've heard,it's pretty good!
*joins*


----------



## Autumn

... Alright, I guess... xD


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Uh...*thins up a shipping she believes and names it*

 Sandstorm x Firestar = Duhshipping.

 I'm not a 'shipping' person. I'm more of a 'favorite character' person.


----------



## Mewtwo

*goes and looks on the website*
I am Scarstorm of the Windclan!


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Parts of the website are in Engrish.


----------



## Flora

WindClan=<3

Consider yourself lucky, Mewtwo.  WindClan is one of the best Clans.

After ThunderClan, of course. :D


----------



## Murkrowfeather

YOU LIEEE. 

Everyone knows _Darkclan_ is most awesome.


----------



## Flora

Eh?

I'm Iceclaw of ThunderClan.  Yayz.


----------



## Kaylene

I got bored one time and actually went and figured out the possibilities for the warrior name generator. It's in small text so the post isn't as long.

*First letter of name:*
A - hawk
B - tangle
C - wild
D - swift
E - rain
F - thorn
G - fuzzy
H - mud
I - loud
J - bramble
K - moss
L - leopard
M - scar
N - bright
O - running
P - sand
Q - dawn
R - ice
S - spotted
T - rock
U - red
V - mouse
W - tiger
X - flower
Y - claw
Z - blue

*First letter of town:*

A - fire
B - claw
C - talon
D - eyes
E - fur
F - tail
G - mask
H - face
I - storm
J - foot
K - ears
L - pelt
M - nose
N - heart
O - belly
P - shadow
Q - flower
R - breath
S - path
T - legs
U - sky
V - pool
W - head
X - wish
Y - stalker
Z - sayer

I is Mossshadow of Shadowclan. Whoo.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

D:

 Brambleeyes. 

 That must hurt.


----------



## Autumn

Raintalon. <3

And Flora, everyone knoooooows that SkyClan rules over all the others~!


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Woo~ Go Sharpclaw! And Echo...whatever her suffix is! And Sparrowpaw and Cherrypaw! And all of the other clan cats from SkyClan!

 So what's your favorite Warriors quote?

 Mine:

 "May StarClan light your path."
 "StarClan may go where they please...they have _betrayed_ SkyClan. From this day on, I will have nothing to do with our warrior ancestors...they look down on us now, and let the moon go on shining while you drive us out.They said therewould always be five Clans in the forest...they _lied_. We will never look to the stars again."


----------



## Flora

Echo_song_, I think.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Oh yea.


----------



## shadow_lugia

The one in my sig.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm Loudclaw of ThunderClan. Or was it WindClan?


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

I'm Brambleshadow of Windclan. I'm the shadow of a bramble bush! =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm Thornstar of WindClan :D Which is how I always get the RP name Thorn.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I'm Rainpath (or -face. It can go several ways.) of ShadowClan. Greeeaaaat. ShadowClan, the opposite of almost all my Warriors beliefs! =D


----------



## Autumn

*pokes Flametail* Yes, they are quite the opposite of our beliefs, aren't they? ;)

But they're still cool anyway. *pokes Tawnypelt*


----------



## Flora

Leafpool said:


> *pokes Flametail* Yes, they are quite the opposite of our beliefs, aren't they? ;)
> 
> But they're still cool anyway. *pokes Tawnypelt*


*joins in poking*

Ash used to be Mudwind, then it changed to something else...I'll go figure it out.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yeah, even though I'm not particularly fond of the current ShadowClan, I can imagine them being super awesome at some point. 'Sides, they have some cats that are <3. Tawnypelt and kits, Littlecloud, Runningnose, Russetfur (the sarcasm, anyway), Raggedstar...


----------



## Lili

I am Leopardpath of ThunderClan!


----------



## Autumn

Hey, according to Flametail's sources the new name for Po3 book six Cruel Season is *Sunrise.* :P


----------



## Tailsy

Shame, I liked Cruel Season. 

I'm Spottedpath (argh seriously what) of ShadowClan this time. =D I like ShadowClan the best, so that's coolbeans with me.


----------



## shadow_lugia

DD: WindClan is better *drags out Crowfeather and Breezepaw*


----------



## Darksong

shadow_lugia said:


> Ones that aren't in my sig:
> 
> Fireheart x Graystripe = Friendshipping
> Crowfeather x Nightcloud = *Shotgunshipping*
> Icepaw x Lionpaw = Sorbetshipping
> Icepaw x Whitewing = Angelshipping
> Hawkfrost x Brambleclaw = Brothershipping
> Tigerclaw x Darkstripe = Deathshipping
> Scourge x Sandstorm = Devilshipping
> Barley x Ravenpaw = Lonershipping
> Whitewing x Lionpaw = *Popcornshipping*
> Cinderpaw x Hollypaw = *Recycleshipping*
> Russetfur x Blackstar = Shadowshipping
> Squirrelflight x Daisy = *Typoshipping*
> Tawnypelt x Blackstar = Halloweenshipping


The ones in bold make me giggle. :3

Oh yeah. And I'm Hawkclaw of WindClan. Yes. That's it.


----------



## Lili

I wanted to see what my friends on other websites were, so I'll post their names.
Bramblepath~my little cousin Jay
Scarpath~Miles
Blueclaw~Zoe
Mudpath~Huski
Scarfire/Scarshadow~Meggy
Hawkheart~Avery
Mossheart~Kevin
Scarface XD~Male Vulpix
Rainpath~Ethan
Fuzzypath XD~Gavin
Tanglepath~Brayden
Rocktail~Tyler
Mudtail~Hayden
Tanglefire~Ferny
Rockbreath~Talia

I'm going crazy with that name thing :D.


----------



## Tailsy

Hmm, looking at the warrior names you get from the generator, what do you think your Tribe of Rushing Water name would be?

I'd be... Path Where Dappled Sunlight Falls [Path], I think. :3


----------



## Lili

Path where Leopard Stalks (Leopard).


----------



## Autumn

Despite the fact that Raintalon hardly makes any sense as a warrior name to begin with...

Prolly something like Rain That Falls On Talon. xD


----------



## shadow_lugia

Thorn That Gleams Like Star

Or something like that :3

Of course, my new name is Thornnose, but that's just retarded :P

Nose Full of Thorns anyone?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

xD Awesome Tribe names are awesome.
I suppose I'd be something liek Path of Falling Rain. Not bad.


----------



## Featherfur

Hi! I'm obsessed with Warriors, so I can haz joinage pleeze! 83

My name is Hawkpath of Windclan! Path where Hawks Fly (Hawk) of the Tribe of Rushing Water!
I like Featherfur better. 83

My fav cat is Jayfeather. Crowfeather much? And Medicine cats FTW!

That is all. =3


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Hello, Featherfur. n_n


Hmm, intersting new Eclipse summary I've found...

"Firestar's three grandchildren have learned of the powerful prophecy that foretells their destinies, and the responsibility of deciding the Clans' future weighs heavily on the three apprentices. But each secretly yearns for power: Lionpaw dreams of being undefeatable in battle, while Hollypaw longs to be a great leader and Jaypaw knows only he can see the true past and future for them all. Their strengths are tested when ThunderClan is suddenly attacked—and all four Clans are thrown into a battle unlike any the cats have ever seen.

"Then a dark shadow falls across the forest, and a mysterious stranger warns the Clans of more trouble to come. For the first time, it appears that StarClan does not hold the answers the cats need.

"All of a sudden, the warrior code is being tested. A crisis of faith threatens to tear the four Clans apart and destroy what the cats have built their lives upon. . . ."

I'm more excited than ever for the rest of PO3. x3


----------



## Featherfur

That sounds AWESOME! 8O


----------



## Flora

Yay for Eclipse!

On a completely unrelated note...

Indeed, Flametail, epic picture is epic. ^^ I had to.


----------



## Lili

I'm so excited for Eclipse!! And, Flametail, your avvie is awesome. Little Scourge is so cute =3.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Flametail said:


> Hmm, intersting new Eclipse summary I've found...
> 
> "Firestar's three grandchildren have learned of the powerful prophecy that foretells their destinies, and the responsibility of deciding the Clans' future weighs heavily on the three apprentices. But each secretly yearns for power: Lionpaw dreams of being undefeatable in battle, while Hollypaw longs to be a great leader and Jaypaw knows only he can see the true past and future for them all. Their strengths are tested when ThunderClan is suddenly attacked—and all four Clans are thrown into a battle unlike any the cats have ever seen.
> 
> "Then a dark shadow falls across the forest, and a mysterious stranger warns the Clans of more trouble to come. For the first time, it appears that StarClan does not hold the answers the cats need.
> 
> "All of a sudden, the warrior code is being tested. A crisis of faith threatens to tear the four Clans apart and destroy what the cats have built their lives upon. . . ."
> 
> I'm more excited than ever for the rest of PO3. x3


Sounds violent and mysterious.
I like it.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

^_^ Thanks. Indeed, TroS ish <3, isn't it? I read it twice in three days. xD

Lawlz, Flamey loves TRoS Scourge and hates TDH Scourge. *rolls eyes at self* How is that even possible?

And on the Eclipse summary, I can barely contain my excitement. Death! Blood! Angst! Violence! *squee* *runs into wall*

O_o Was that as creepy as it sounded?


----------



## Munchkin

Erm...I've never read a Warriors book, and I couldn't find any at the library. Since I highly doubt that my mom would buy them for me, could someone please tell me if there's a place online where you can read the full, entire books? I'd like to read the original series first, then The New Prophecy series. And I'll read the Power of Three series when Eclipse and Long Shadows come out.

In short...May I PLEASE have a link to a site that lets you read Warriors books?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Visit the nearest bookstore and sit there all day reading the book, then when it closes put it back on the shelf and walk out >:3

Or some used bookstores let you "trade" books, where you take in a book you don't want anymore and say the book you want, then instead of making you pay for a book, they just put the unwanted one on the shelves and give the one you want to you

Maybe we should make a website like Dragon Cave, except you raise warrior cats instead, and give them warrior names and they form a Clan and stuff


----------



## Munchkin

I would _so_ join. This looks so interesting! =D

I went to the main site before. Apparently, I am Fuzzyfoot of Thunder Clan. =P

Oh, by the way...I'm not allowed to go anywhere alone. But we'll see when I get to high school. Things should change by then. And by that time, Eclipse should even be out! :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Sadly I couldn't make it, since I fail at websites DDx


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Ah, a fresh face for the Warriors fandom! n_n Welcome, Melodic Harmony. I be Flametail of ThunderClan (as I prefer)/Rainpath of ShadowClan (as the website says). If you need any help with... um... anything Warriors-related, I get the feeling anyone who's posted on this thread will be able to be of assistance. 

Prepare to obsess. >D (Flamey here is working on reading all teh books four the fourth time, but she's read some up to seven times. Not that that's anything compared to how many times Leafpool's read 'em...) 

So yeah. And as for reading them, [insert Shadow_Lugia's post here]. xD


And Shadow_Lugia (yes, I do call everyone by their full name the first time I meet them), that website NEEDS to happen. ... Anyone who knows how to make it? xDx


----------



## shadow_lugia

Maybe TJ?


----------



## Mewkachu

Hi may i join? According to the site I am Wildheart/face/star of RiverClan/ WindClan. =P they just cant seem to make up their mind! =3


----------



## Munchkin

I got the name Wildfire by saying I'm Carmen from Albany =P

This Warriors series is really intriguing. And joy, an old lady I don't even know just gave me $50. How much would a Warriors book usually cost in the US? More specifically, New Jersey? Or Jersey City even, if anyone lives here =P

Oh, I figured out how to get your Warrior name at the site~! =D
I feel like making an alphabet, but that'd ruin the whole point of the mystery, and also ruin the fun...hmmm...


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm not sure about New Jersey, but over here they cost six bucks apiece for the paperbacks, which the whole first and second series are in. You have enough to buy yourself the whole first series, which is six books, plus two of The New Prophecy.


----------



## Munchkin

So for the first two series, that's twelve books, it should cost around $72...
If the prices are the same.
I have that money, but just enough.
Thanks! =D

EDIT: Flametail, your name starts with an E? And your hometown starts with an S, right?


----------



## Tailsy

You know, I'm just visualising this old woman coming up to you and going "take my money, I hate my life anyway."


----------



## Munchkin

xP It didn't really happen like that. Some old lady started talking to my mom on her way home from work, and gave her an envelope that said "Congratulations" and told my mom to give it to me. It said congratulations that I've graduated. I graduated over a month ago 0_o

EDIT: 



Spoiler: those who wonder how you get your Warrior names



The letters mean that that's the first letter you need to type for the respective fields to get the word that it's next to. Your name gives you the first half of your Warrior name, your hometown gives the second half.

Example: Maria from Madrid gives you the same results (Scarnose) as Melody from Mexico City.

*Your "Name"*
A - Hawk
B - Tangle
C - Wild
D - Swift
E – Rain
F – Thorn
G – Fuzzy
H – Mud
I – Loud
J – Bramble
K – Moss
L – Leopard
M – Scar
N – Bright
O – Running
P – Sand
Q – Dawn
R – Ice
S – Spotted
T – Rock
U – Red
V – Mouse
W – Tiger
X – Flower
Y – Claw
Z - Blue

*Your "Hometown"*
A - Fire
B - Claw
C - Talon
D – Eyes
E – Fur
F – Tail
G – Mask
H – Face
I – Storm
J – Foot
K – Ears
L – Pelt
M – Nose
N – Heart
O – Belly
P – Shadow
Q – Flower
R – Breath
S – Path
T – Legs
U – Sky
V – Pool
W – Head
X – Wish
Y – Stalker
Z – Sayer


----------



## Tailsy

-shrugs- Just keep quiet and you get awesome books. :3


----------



## Munchkin

I forced the Warrior name "Dawnwish" from the site :3

You may now refer to me as Dawnwish! =D

EDIT: Dawnwish of ShadowClan, that is! =D


----------



## Lili

You got it, Dawnwish!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Ye be correct, Dawnwish! (Awesomeful name, by the way.) Although I don't actually live in a city with a name that begins with S, I consider Seattle my hometown, so it works. xD My name can go several ways. 

Oh, and by the way, I'd read Firestar's Quest before The New Prophecy, though that might mess up the prices--it's probably more than the other paperbacks because it's so big. *wouldn't know since she has it in hardcover*


----------



## Munchkin

Heh, thanks! =D

Flametail, what might you mean by "messing up the prices"? Also, Firestar's quest is the first series, correct? Where he starts as Rusty the Kittypet?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Actually, the fist series is just called "Warriors." Then comes "The New Prophecy," and Firestar's Quest is what happens in-between. Unfortunately, they don't have it in paperback, so it's $18.00.

EDIT: I managed to get the covers for the first series.































Then I managed to find them in other languages :3

RUSSIAN:


























Oh hey, JAPANESE:


























THE UK (not another language, I know, but different covers :3):






































FRENCH:






















GERMAN:










LITHUANIAN:










POLISH:


----------



## Tailsy

Notice that even though the people who write Warriors are all English, we haven't even started the second series yet. :P I need to order the books from Amazon to keep up. I love the covers with the cat close-ups, though. <3 I own a copy of Fire and Ice that's like that one and my library has the Into The Wild one.

My favourite covers are probably the Russian ones, though~


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Uh, Shadow_Lugia, Firestar's Quest was out in paperback as of May thirteenth. Hmm, according to the HarperCollins website, it costs eight dollars.

xDx Yeah, that's really, really weird, Tailsy. I knew the UK wasn't as far into the series as the US, but I didn't know you were *that* far behind...

Flametail luuurrrrrves the Russian covers. In fact, she has the Russian copies of TDH, ADP, and Moonrise and is awaiting FoS, F&I, and Midnight. xD

The German ones are awesomeful too. x3


----------



## Munchkin

Flametail, I must ask, where did you get the last banner in your sig?

EDIT: I made an avatar for myself. ^_^ What do you think? Accidentally saved it in .jpg. That fuzziness was caused by the resizing of the cat picture...please ignore it ^_^'


EDIT 2: I made two banners to match my avatar, but I can't decide which to use in my sig. Help please. By the way, I am now Dawnwish of WindClan. =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

I actually like the fuzziness :3 Makes it look all sparkly and stuffs


----------



## Munchkin

Well, that's good! ^_^ I hope everyone shares your opinion...

Anyway, which banner do you think I should use in my sig?


----------



## Shadowstar

*join*

I got Warriors: Into The Wild today, and I'm already hooked.^^


----------



## Munchkin

*hisses*

You got the book before I did! ;^;


----------



## Shadowstar

Sweet!

By the way, I consulted Starclan, and I am Lepordeyes of the Shadowclan!=D


----------



## Munchkin

I was supposed to be Fuzzyfoot of ShadowClan, but I didn't like that name, so I just dubbed myself Dawnwish of WindClan.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Dawnwish, I made meh banner. =3 Flametailxgraphics=CANON. And I prefer your current sig to the other one, though they're both beautiful.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Warriors, Shadowstar! Heh, if you think you're hooked now, just wait until you read the third book. <33 That's when things start to get _really _interesting.


----------



## Flora

Yes.  Indeed. 



Spoiler: 3rd book



Attempted assasinations make everything better.  Heck, put an attempted assasination in a MATH TEXTBOOK and it's interesting.



:D


----------



## Darksong

I wish I had a cool name like Dawnwish... ;-;
Ah, well, good for you, Melodic Harmony! :D *Dawnwish*


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Flora and Ashes said:


> Yes. Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3rd book
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted assasinations make everything better. Heck, put an attempted assasination in a MATH TEXTBOOK and it's interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> :D


I KNOW RIGHT. :D ... Okay, maybe not a math textbook. But still. Not to mention the whole 



Spoiler: Forest of Secrets



Gray/Silver and Blue/Oak things going on. The title is very accurate.


 
Oh, and Darksong, I for one think that your name is awesomeful. =D


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafreon3809 first told me about warriors, we started plaing games realated to it, then I got the book, now I'm half way through.

I stayed up until 10:44 reading it.^^

Has Leafreon3809 joined yet?

By the way, if you want, I made a Warriors RPG.


----------



## shadow_lugia

:3 I found cute little families.















































In order they are:



Spoiler: Firestar's Quest



Cloudtail x Brightheart = Whitetail





Spoiler: Outcast



Spiderleg x Daisy = Toadkit/Rosekit





Spoiler: Rising Storm



Tigerclaw x Goldenflower = Tawnypelt/Brambleclaw





Spoiler: Forest of Secrets



Graystripe x Silverstream = Stormfur/Feathertail





Spoiler: Firestar's Quest



Firestar x Sandstorm = Squirrelflight/Leafpool





Spoiler: A Dangerous Path



Whitestorm x Willowpelt = Sootfur/Rainwhisker/Sorreltail





Spoiler: Forest of Secrets



Oakheart x Bluestar = Mosskit/Mistyfoot/Stonefur





Spoiler: The Sight



Dustpelt x Ferncloud = Icekit/Foxkit





Spoiler: The Sight



Brambleclaw x Squirrelflight = Hollypaw/Lionpaw/Jaypaw





Spoiler: Midnight



Tigerstar x Sasha = Hawkfrost/Mothwing





Spoiler: The Sight



(Unknown to me, perhaps Rowanclaw) x Tawnypelt = Tigerkit/Flamekit/Dawnkit


----------



## Umbreon Rules

I will join.


----------



## Shadowstar

Those are adorablez.=3
Yay! Smudge return! But Firepaw for in trouble with Tigerclaw for talking to him.D=


----------



## Flametail von Karma

=DD Hey, Eclipse and Into the Woods are on warriorcats.com! We can expect an excerpt any time now, I suppose. *bounces around with excitement*

EDIT: Since I'm not gonna double-post, ZOMG ECLIPSE BROWSE-INSIIIIIIIDE! http://browseinside.harpercollinschildrens.com/index.aspx?isbn13=9780060892111

<3333 *bounces around whilst squealing in delight*

EDIT #2: Oh. My. StarClan. You can search pages 337 and 338. HOLLYPAW AND LIONPAW'S NAMES. 



Spoiler: Eclipse, warrior names!



Hollyleaf and Lionblaze!


----------



## Autumn

BUMP because Flametail insisted I should.

See her above post.

Gah it is so hard for me to resist looking at the link! (It's been less than ten minutes since I looked at the page. I've already read the Allegiances and the warrior names posted above. Lack of willpower much?)


----------



## Shadowstar

There's a Warriors movie coming out?=D

YAYZ! I can't wait!

By the way, I finished Into the Wild and Fire and Ice, I'm getting the next book next week!

Does anyone know if Shadowstar, the leader of the Shadowclan at some point, is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Autumn

What makes you think there'll be a Shadowstar >.> Girl. Thick black fur, green eyes. And not "is", "was" - first leader of ShadowClan.

EDIT: The Warriors author chat starts in 6 1/2 hours. Anyone have any questions they want to ask? (I won't ask the question if it's related to, say, Into the Wild but the answer's revealed in Fire and Ice, for example. Just to let you know.


----------



## Shadowstar

Oh! Thank you. I thought it was in the future, but I guess that wouldn't really make sense... ^^;

AWSOME MY USERNAME IS THE NAME OF THE FIRST LEADER OF SHADOWCLAN! Yay!=D


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> What makes you think there'll be a Shadowstar >.> Girl. Thick black fur, green eyes. And not "is", "was" - first leader of ShadowClan.
> 
> EDIT: The Warriors author chat starts in 6 1/2 hours. Anyone have any questions they want to ask? (I won't ask the question if it's related to, say, Into the Wild but the answer's revealed in Fire and Ice, for example. Just to let you know.


Tell her/them that somebody should bug the UK publishers into going faster. ;3 

In all seriousness, can you ask how many lives Blackstar has left, please~? :D I've been dying to write something about him for ages but I have no idea how many lives he's lost.

Hollypaw & Lionpaw's names are... okay, I suppose. D: I was expecting something else for Holly, but Lionpaw's is pretty cool.
Eee 2nd of September~ :D I can't wait, it's four days before my birthday.


----------



## Shadowstar

I have a question: If Ravenpaw hadn't run away and got his warrior name, what would it be?


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have one too.

What do the Clan cats do with all the non-edible parts of their fresh-kill, like the bones and teeth and fur and ear wax?


----------



## Tailsy

They already answered Shadowstar's question; they never really thought about it, but I /think/ it was Vicky who said she liked Ravenflight?


----------



## Shadowstar

Really? I've never been to one of those things... Wow, Ravenflight is a good warrior name.=D


----------



## Autumn

(Some) info from author chat in. See the first update on this page for more information about exactly what we know.


----------



## Spoon

I'd like to know: What emotions occur when you kill off a beloved character?
 Does Sorreltail have any bottled emotions due to her brothers', father's, and mother's deaths?
 What suffixes are you planning on using for the some of the new Warriors?
 Have the Tunnels been sealed before?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

You seem to be just a bit late, Spoon. ;~; The chat's over. BUT. Vicky shall be going on tour for the release of Eclipse, so there's still time for question asking! 

I'd like to know about Sorreltail, too. T_T Poor thing--her parents, brothers, and son killed. Not to mention the almost-death of Poppypaw and Cinderpaw's injury. Let's not forget having to train twice as long as other apprentices due to an accident on the Thunderpath and nearly being killed after being deliberately fed a deathberry, either.


----------



## Spoon

I tend to be late on everything, so I don't mind, and I still have chance.

 Ah, so what questions you were able to ask (and get answered)? I'd ask how you enjoyed it but it'd be meaningless to~


----------



## Flametail von Karma

xD Yeah, you don't need me to tell you that it was incredibly awesome.

Hmm. I can only remember a couple, considering the transcript isn't out yet, but here are some:

Q: Will there be another point in The Fourth Apprentice (which is apparently what the next series will be called)? Because from what I can tell, there's a new character here...
A: Ooh, well spotted Flametail! Yes, there will be another viewpoint, but I'm not telling more than that. ;) [/paraphrased]

Q: In the last chat, it was said that there were two she-cats and a tom in Tawnypelt’s litter. However, in Outcast it appears that Flamekit and Tigerkit are both male. Which is correct?
A: (Something about them being both male, don't remember the exact quote.)

Q: Will the Bluestar, SkyClan, and ancient Clans special editions be about Firestar’s Quest-sized? Or smaller?
A: Definitely Quest-sized! (Can't remember the rest.)

Q: How did Firestar lose two lives between The Darkest Hour and Firestar’s Quest?
A: (Something about losing one in a fight while helping out Ravenpaw and Barley, and then saying he lost the other in the fight with the rats. [But that doesn't answer how he had six lives instead of seven in the beginning...])

Q: Will there ever be some sort of huge natural disaster in the series? I think that would be quite interesting to read about.
A: We've already had a fire and a flood! Hmm, maybe an earthquake. Or would that be too traumatic for our cats? [/paraphrased]

=D I got several answered. n_n


----------



## Spoon

Ooh, a lot all of these are really awesome questions :D

 I'm surpised you didn't mention the multiple apperance errors in the Cats of the Clans.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

8D Thanks.

... Yanno, I'd post more, but I think that going to the website Leafpool posted should answer most questions.

Hmm, actually there are some things Leafeh didn't get. I'll edit this post as I remember them. xD

-Icepaw, according to Kate, probably has a crush on Lionpaw
-Heatherpaw is still in love with Lionpaw
-CinderxJay probably won't happen (Tch, my non-existant fanfics say otherwise!)
-Vicky says she hopes Ashfur will have a mate, and that we should keep our fingers crossed
-Littlecloud isn't evil (as Kate, who wrote the book, said), which was apparently the rumor circulating after the Eclipse browse inside came out (O_O I read the whole two pages you can search, and I thought _WTF?_ when I saw that. Where did we get that idea again?)
-... What was I going to say here? xD

EDIT: Yeh, but they'd just tell us "Oops!" and carry on, so... xD

EDIT #2: >D I ARE NOT EGG ANYMORE.


----------



## Spoon

Ah, thank you~

 I actually tend to have obsure questions wanted to be answered, like: Was Lionblaze disappointed that he wasn't named  Lionclaw, as Heatherpaw called him in DarkClan ? x3


----------



## Flametail von Karma

... Hmm, that's certainly an interesting question. I'll bet they at least thought about carrying on the -claw tradition. After all, they've had Gorseclaw, Thistleclaw, Tigerclaw, and Brambleclaw. I was kind of expecting Lionclaw, even though I'm not too fond of that name.

Oh, and there was this (ZOMG EXACT =O) quote:



Spoiler: Lionpaw's name!



Squirrelflighty: Why was Lionpaw named Lionblaze? To remind Firestar of himself? Cx We love browsing HarperCollins to find juicy info!

VickyHolmes: Yes, I wanted to keep a "fire" theme going, and also "blaze" sounds
like a powerful force bursting into the open; I think Firestar is very aware of Lion's power, and wanted to acknowledge that in his name.


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> Ah, thank you~
> 
> I actually tend to have obsure questions wanted to be answered, like: Was Lionblaze disappointed that he wasn't named  Lionclaw, as Heatherpaw called him in DarkClan ? x3


I was hoping it'd be Lionclaw all along, actually. Lionblaze is still extremely awesome though.

Questions asked and answered by you guys~
Tailsy: They said they didn't know at the moment. Ha, I'd thought they'd keep up with it.
Shadow Lugia: Bury them.

Fwee~


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> Tailsy: They said they didn't know at the moment. Ha, I'd thought they'd keep up with it.


Ah, dammit. Now I need to make it up. x3 Oh well. Thanks for asking for me. :D


----------



## Autumn

*waves hands in circles*

Hay guys! Hay hay hay guys! We can have _info_!

Okay, first off on the subject of Seekers (for those of you that've read it): We have the third cover. Yeah, you heard me right, the _third._ Not the second, the _third_. Located at http://ina.lunarmania.com/~tuibo0/sites/default/files/Seekers3 Cover_2.jpg .

Next, we have the *warrior names* for Cinderpaw, Poppypaw and Honeypaw via an Amazon excerpt. They are 



Spoiler: warrior names



Honeyfern, Cinderheart and Poppyfrost.



Finally we have the names and descriptions for *Millie's kits.* They are 



Spoiler: kit names and descriptions



Bumblekit -- gray tabby tom with black stripes. Blossomkit -- tortoiseshell and white she-cat. Briarkit -- dark brown she-cat.



:D?


----------



## Flora

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vriska Serket

I very much approve of Cinderpaw's name. :3


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Fwee, teh excerpt one can view only while logged in on Amazon is the awesomeness.



Spoiler: various names, shippin'



Poppyfrost and Hollyleaf should switch name endings. D=

Oh, and look at the shiny BirchxWhite quote! "'That reminds me! Have you noticed how Birchfall has started sharing tongues with Whitewing?' 'The nursery could start getting crowded,' Hollypaw purred. ..."


----------



## Tailsy

I like Poppypaw's name. Very original and nice-sounding. :3 

I still hope Honeypaw and Berrynose somehow get together. xD The teenage-girl crush she has on him is hilarious. lol or even Hollypaw/Honeypaw


----------



## shadow_lugia

;~;
They should've named Cinderpaw Cinderpelt


----------



## Vriska Serket

Cinderheart is still nice, though. CinderxFire, much? :D


----------



## Flora

Barbecueshipping!

I had to say that.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Barbecueshipping= Hotdog x Hamburger


----------



## Flora

Oh God.  
...
...
...
:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

... Barbecueshipping (either way) is epic win. 8DDD

I don't think Firestar would ever have considered naming her Cinderpelt, despite the brilliance of the name. It would have been too sad. Not to mention that Leafpool would have a heart attack. xD

HollyxHoney? YESPLZ.


----------



## Flora

Hey wait a minute how come we never have same-gender shippings (other than Honey-x-Holly, which I didn't realize was same-gender until I looked it up.  I'm telepathic!)?

...O_o I don't know why I had the urge to say that.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Tch, what are you talking about? We have RavenxBarley, DarkxTiger, JayxKestrel, LeafxSorrel, AshxSoot, SandxSpotted, BramblexHawk, NightxLeaf, FirexGray... the list goes on and on. xD


----------



## Tailsy

JAY/KESTREL FOR LIFE \o/

Er, yes.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Tch, what are you talking about? We have RavenxBarley, DarkxTiger, JayxKestrel, LeafxSorrel, AshxSoot, SandxSpotted, BramblexHawk, NightxLeaf, FirexGray... the list goes on and on. xD


Don't forget JayxStick 8D


----------



## shadow_lugia

JAY x STICK

I love that :3

Recently bought Outcast. Oh my God thank you Mom :DD


----------



## Munchkin

I've just bought all five books of the original series! =DDD

But I have to do my homework before I read them...I can't wait! =D


----------



## Vriska Serket

...All five? There are six books in each series. o.o


----------



## Shadowstar

Yeah.

I got Forest of Secrets today.

I wonder if there's a shipping(not same-gender, ofcorse) for Firestar(Warrior, not user)...


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I got Forest of Secrets today.
> 
> I wonder if there's a shipping(not same-gender, ofcorse) for Firestar(Warrior, not user)...


There's like five. 



Spoiler: the canon ships



SandxFire, SpottedxFire, and (even though it's only one-way, with Cinderpelt as the lover) CinderxFire


 and 



Spoiler: the half-canon and non-canon ones



FirexYellow, FirexMisty, FirexBlue, FirexFlametail



Any others? :P


----------



## Munchkin

...WHY DID THE BOOK STORE NOT HAVE THE SIXTH ONE

...

So I don't have The Darkest Hour...five books is good. Considering how busy I'll be when school starts, and the fact that I ran out of money...

I've read up to the end of the eighth chapter of Into the Wild. It's really good so far. I would have finished it if my mom didn't make me do church stuff...


----------



## Autumn

Warriors is popular enough that you should be able to find it if you go to a different bookstore.

Unless, of course, you live in a non-US country, in which case you'll have to either wait a long time for the books to be released or order them off Amazon (according to Tailsy, anyway).


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: the half-canon and non-canon ones
> 
> 
> 
> [strike]FirexFlametail[/strike]


O< WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THAT ONE SHOULD BE IN THE CANON SECTION.

...

>>

<<

*slinks away*


Oh, and I'm sorry they didn't have TDH, Dawnwish. ;~; That's the best one! *prepares to be poked by Leafpool* But I'm glad you've started reading. n_n


----------



## Munchkin

I bet I'll get so caught up in reading these books that I won't finish my homework =P

But who cares? A friend called today to tell me that his mother threw out his worksheet =P

So...reading is what I shall be doing! =DDD
Now I just need to catch up with my posting and continue with Into the Wild.
I like Yellowfang =D


----------



## Flora

Yellowfang rocks. :D

YES, FLAMETAIL'S SIGNATURE, WE ALL KNOW THAT STARCLAN MADE FIRESTAR.


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> Warriors is popular enough that you should be able to find it if you go to a different bookstore.
> 
> Unless, of course, you live in a non-US country, in which case you'll have to either wait a long time for the books to be released or order them off Amazon (according to Tailsy, anyway).


ARE YOU SAYING I'M UNRELIABLE??

I'll take a picture of the Warriors bit of the bookshelf in Waterstones next time. :P


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> ARE YOU SAYING I'M UNRELIABLE??
> 
> I'll take a picture of the Warriors bit of the bookshelf in Waterstones next time. :P


... No. xD

*goes to find Amazon links to all the books*



			
				Flametail said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm sorry they didn't have TDH, Dawnwish. ;~; That's the best one! *prepares to be poked by Leafpool* But I'm glad you've started reading. n_n


*pokes repeatedly*

EDIT: All the Amazon book links for people who need them.

First series:
Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm (hardcover)
Rising Storm (paperback)
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

Second series:
Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

Third series:
The Sight
Dark River
Outcast

Manga:
The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return
The Rise of Scourge

Special edition:
Firestar's Quest

Field guides:
Secrets of the Clans
Cats of the Clans

Seekers (not Warriors, but another book series by Erin Hunter on bears):
The Quest Begins

:D


----------



## Munchkin

OMFG guess what? I stayed up till four in the morning reading Into the Wild.



> Spoiler: Into the Wild
> 
> 
> 
> Firepaw buried his nose in Spottedleaf's wet fur and breathed in her scent one last time. "Good-bye, my sweet Spottedleaf," he murmured.


I almost cried...I love her soo much! ;-; Why in the first book? ;-;


----------



## Flora

I was really sad, too.  Spottedleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaf...


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I almost cried...I love her soo much! ;-; Why in the first book? ;-;


If you almost cried at that, I suppose you will be crying at future books. Characters' deaths that spark tears with the fans include the deaths in Forest of Secrets, Rising Storm, A Dangerous Path, Moonrise, Twilight, and possibly the minor characters' deaths if you like them a whole lot.

But yeah, that was sad. I quite liked Spottedleaf.


----------



## Shadowstar

And especially in Forest of Secrets if you're a Silverstream fan because she dies while having kits because something whent wrong.

EDIT: Thanks for the list of shipping, Leafpool.^^


----------



## Vriska Serket

Leafpool said:


> If you almost cried at that, I suppose you will be crying at future books. Characters' deaths that spark tears with the fans include the deaths in Forest of Secrets, Rising Storm, A Dangerous Path, Moonrise, Twilight, and possibly the minor characters' deaths if you like them a whole lot.
> 
> But yeah, that was sad. I quite liked Spottedleaf.


;; Twilight...

Anyways, I finally got all three books in the third series...


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> Anyways, I finally got all three books in the third series...


Now you can see what we mean when we talk about the stick! :D


----------



## Shadowstar

I'm going to write a Warriors fanfiction now.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

To those who haven't finished the first series yet, I'd like to say that it would be wise to read Firestar's Quest before The New Prophecy. It takes place in the year that passes between the end of TDH and the beginning of Midnight.

;_; The books can be so depressing. It's awesome! xD But I doubt I'll think that by the end of The Fourth Apprentice. v.v

And Shadowstar, what's it gonna be about? =D


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> To those who haven't finished the first series yet, I'd like to say that it would be wise to read Firestar's Quest before The New Prophecy. It takes place in the year that passes between the end of TDH and the beginning of Midnight.


It seems like so much more than a year, though. Seriously, if I'm not mistaken it's eighteen months (which doesn't make sense at the same time, because Spiderleg and Whitewing then had insanely long apprenticeships. *shrug*)

OH WELL


----------



## Shadowstar

Read and see, first chapter is up, sorta funny, sorta explains a few things, like how I think StarClan cats live and stuff.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I recently bought and finished The Rise of Scourge. In like 10 minutes :P

Yeah, tons of deaths had me all choked up.



Spoiler: The Darkest Hour



Whitestoooooooooooooooorm ;~; My loooooooooove why did you have to leave me?





Spoiler: Into the Wild



Omigod I loveded you Spottedleaf





Spoiler: Rising Storm



And you too Yellowfang





Spoiler: Twilight



Cinderpelt... That death was soooooooo tragic DD; Christ, why do the medicine cats always have to die like that?





Spoiler: Forest of Secrets



Silverstream was tragic too





Spoiler: Moonlight



As was Feathertail's


----------



## Munchkin

I've just finished chapter 19 of Fire and Ice. Silverstream = <3

...but Spottedleaf is still better! ;-;


----------



## Shadowstar

Melodic Harmony said:


> Silverstream = <3


You'll be disappointed in Forest of Secrets, then.


----------



## Munchkin

...that would have been nice under a spoiler, Shadowstar. Some people, like me, want to read the Warriors books for themselves. The suspense and wondering is part of what makes the books seem so real.


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> ...that would have been nice under a spoiler, Shadowstar. Some people, like me, want to read the Warriors books for themselves. The suspense and wondering is part of what makes the books seem so real.


this

Please don't post things directed at one particular person without spoiler tags when you know it'll BE a spoiler for them.

And Shadow, how was TRoS? Isn't it awesome? :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yeah, I loved that last picture.



Spoiler: The Rise of Scourge



I am Scourge, the leader of BloodClan...
...and I have _won._


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafpool said:
			
		

> And Shadow, how was TRoS? Isn't it awesome? :3


Sorry, I forgot that it was a spoiler... My head is filled with fanfiction and sprite comic ideas.

I haven't bought it yet, I will today after school. 


Oh it's my first day of fifth grade!=D
Beh, that means I'll be more active from 6:00 AM to 7:15 AM my time.(Central)


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, and thank you for apologizing to _Leafpool_, who it wasn't a spoiler for since she already read FoS. And she was talking to shadow_lugia about TRoS, notice how she said she had just bought it at the top of the page.

I got halfway through Forest of Secrets last night, but my mom started yelling at me and telling me to go to sleep. I swear, she must be on her period or something... Anyway, I'm playing DS to forget about and it relieve my stress, then I'll continue to read. It's very emotionally taxing on me when my mother never approves of all the things I do to try and make her happy.

But FoS is really good so far. Silverstream = <33333
And Cloudkit...he's so adorable! =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yes, Cloudkit _is_ adorable!

(By the way, the following is a spoiler for his warrior name, since spoiler tags don't conceal images):


----------



## Vriska Serket

You could always link to the image and say that it's a spoiler, since it's really quite easy to accidentally see that picture while scrolling down.

Almost through The Sight. Jaypaw's my favorite character so far, though that's probably because Cinderpaw hasn't really gotten any important roles yet. =3


----------



## Munchkin

The ending of FoS shocked me. Very very muchly. Like...wow. I was O.O

Can't wait to read Rising Storm, but I have to finish this last bit of homework I have.

EDIT: Also, does anyone know what herbs a Medicine Cat uses during a kitting? I'm writing the prologue of a fic and, well, someone is giving birth =P


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> EDIT: Also, does anyone know what herbs a Medicine Cat uses during a kitting? I'm writing the prologue of a fic and, well, someone is giving birth =P


Well, that was fast. The fanfic-writing, I mean. I didn't start writing Warriors til well after I finished what was out of the series when I first got into it (then again, I read ItW - Starlight in the space of a week... not much time for fanficcing is there? xD)

Borage to help the queens' milk, and... uh... I don't think there are any other herbs that were ever mentioned. Poppy seeds were almost used once during the end of Twilight with a kitting (due to the queen having just gone through 



Spoiler: possible Twilight spoiler



intense emotional shock


), but apparently it's better for the kits if a queen can sleep without the seeds.

*goes to look at list of herbs once more*


----------



## Munchkin

Heh, I'm too obsessed with it at the moment. I've gone through three consecutive days reading a book a day with my mother always yelling at me for not finishing homework. And school starts in just over a week, jumpstart being tomorrow and the day after. Besides, it's better if I start planning everything now. I've already got quite a few ideas, though I'm not sure which one to follow.

Poppy seeds are for easing pain, but you're to have only a little bit - Yellowfang once said that it's good to feel a little pain to see how it's progressing. It was for some injury in maybe the second book. They basically dull the senses. But that's all I know.

EDIT: I found a list of herbs and what they do =D
Though there was nothing specifically mentioned to use during births (Borage is used after the birth, if there are problems with the milk and its flow), but I found several things that help to calm. Thanks for the help, Leafpool! =D


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Poppy seeds are for easing pain, but you're to have only a little bit - Yellowfang once said that it's good to feel a little pain to see how it's progressing. It was for some injury in maybe the second book. They basically dull the senses. But that's all I know.


Technically they're used for putting cats to sleep (you'll see many examples of this in the future books), but they do ease pain too.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, thanks. Yeah, that's what it said in the herb list. But I doubt I'll get the other books till December, because I'm too young to work and my birthday is in the same month as Christmas =(

I really should do my homework before reading Rising Storm...


----------



## Mewkachu

I know how you feel. I hate homework especially when it stops you from reading Firestar's quest. Uhh.. Stupid Homework!! :angry:


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Joinage*

I'm currently reading the fifth book of the first series, which I got today. Yay plot twists! (To quote The Alpha Banana,) even better than plot churros! :D


----------



## Mewkachu

I am currently rereading the series. I am now up to Firestar's Quest and it is AWESOME!!!


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have shippings :D

Spoilers follow and I don't feel like putting them all in seperate spoiler tags, so I put them in where the first signs start to show in which books:

FIRE AND ICE:
Ravenpaw x Barley

FOREST OF SECRETS:
Bluestar x Tigerclaw

RISING STORM:
Ashpaw x Cloudpaw (Ashfur x Cloudtail)

MIDNIGHT:
Ashfur x Squirrelpaw Ashfur x Squirrelflight
Blackstar x Russetfur
Tawnypelt x Blackstar

MOONRISE:
Stormfur x Brambleclaw

THE SIGHT:
Ashfur x Whitewing

OUTCAST:
Berrypaw x Honeypaw Berrynose x Honeypaw
Brambleclaw x Bird

END SPOILERS

Oh, it seems I must take a shower. Will add the rest later (as in tomorrow).


----------



## Keltena

I just remembered I have a FanFiction account, so I made myself write the sixth poem in my poetry series, 'Afterlife.' (Just FYI, it has spoilers for... uh... the first series, Firestar's Quest, and a little Power of Three.) I was wondering if anyone could help me with some constructive criticism? (I'll be glad to review anything you guys have written. =3)



shadow_lugia said:


> Ashfur x Squirrelpaw Ashfur x Squirrelflight


<3


----------



## Vriska Serket

I finished The Sight and am halfway through Dark River. HeatherxLion is now officially my second favorite shipping. :D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

(Now I know your username, Cinderpelt...)

*Question*

What exactly is shipping? I saw some pictures in someone's sig and failed to understand...


----------



## Munchkin

I've guessed it to mean romances, which most of them are, but there are also same-gender shippings. I assume those are close friendships. So a shipping, I think, is a close bond in a fiction.

But I was never quite sure, so I'm sort of curious to know if I'm right =P


----------



## Keltena

'Shipping is short for relationshipping, which is what it sounds like -- supporting a pairing. It's generally taken to be romantic unless specifically stated otherwise (i.e., same gender 'shippings are the same as other 'shippings except gay.)


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

O_o. That may have just ruined the books for me.

It was bad enough that Dumbledore was gay...

(It won't, really, but I thought Erin Hunter was being tactful with relationships. If I may, again: O_o)


----------



## shadow_lugia

For instance, a same gender shipping, one you should know unless you _just barely started_ the first book. Which is unlikely.
It has spoilers for warrior names, but they're not _that_ big of a deal, not like a plot spoiler:


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Uh... Firepaw/Graypaw, but I thought they were just friends... am I missing the point?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yeah, but when you get to Dawn...

Oh shhh I shouldn't tell you ;D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I actually just got to the second series, so I'll find out soon enough. *Waggles finger*

"Oh crap! I just used Metronome!"

ERINDOR used Flamethrower!

It's super effective!


----------



## Shadowstar

I don't think anyone likes my fic.

ANYWHO, 



Spoiler: Forest of Secrets



I can't belive Yellowfang KILLED Brokentail, I mean, he's her kin!=O

WITH DEATHBERRIES NO LESS!=OO

Have you no shame?



Oh and, 



Spoiler:  Warriors: Great StarClan, you know, my fic? Oh like anyone cares...



Blackstar will come head to head with the origional four clan leaders at one point, just an idea. Thunderstar will eventually meet with Firestar, and tell him about what's happening.


----------



## Flora

But Brokentail is EVIL!


----------



## Autumn

Erindor the Espeon said:


> O_o. That may have just ruined the books for me.
> 
> It was bad enough that Dumbledore was gay...
> 
> (It won't, really, but I thought Erin Hunter was being tactful with relationships. If I may, again: O_o)


It's never explicitly _said_ in the books that male X character likes male Y character, only hinted. And, unlike Dumbledore, most of the characters involved in same-gender shippings usually do have other-gender mates/loves. So for the most part the same-gender shippings wouldn't be taken as canon by the authors, as far as I know. You can ask them, but they'll probably either give you an extremely cryptic answer or deny it.



			
				shadow_lugia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but when you get to Dawn...
> 
> Oh shhh I shouldn't tell you ;D


I actually find the late New Prophecy and The Sight to have much more hints of that than Dawn does, actually. Graystripe got all disappointed that Firestar didn't wait for him, and Firestar admitted that he would have risked his life (lives?) to wait for Graystripe. He also is clearly extremely reluctant to admit Graystripe's gone from the Clan forever when questions of a new deputy arise, however, and has to take about four cats' word for it (Leafpool, Brambleclaw, Sandstorm, Stormfur) before he realizes that ThunderClan needs to have a new deputy, whether Graystripe is still alive and coming back or not.


----------



## Munchkin

Hooray for spoilers =D

Well, anyway, my favorite shipping right now would be Fireheart x Sandstorm


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

At least I know that one.


----------



## Munchkin

I've finished Rising Storm this morning which, by the way, is AWESOME. The books only get better as they go on in the series =D

I've also just finished the prologue to my Warriors fic, but I don't plan to post it until I have several chapters done and the handful after them planned out.


----------



## Spoon

I read The Rise of Scrouge, which was amazing, at Borders <3~

 I've actually only need Fire and Ice to complete the main series collection, which is odd because Into the Wild was my first book of the series (gasp, a surprise, isn't?). I need the all of the manga (which I just discovered is in a different section than normal manga, and as of recently Pokémon manga, which is quite a lot, actually) , Secrets of the Clans, and other things :D


----------



## Shadowstar

> I've also just finished the prologue to my Warriors fic, but I don't plan to post it until I have several chapters done and the handful after them planned out.


Awsome, I bet it'll be alot better than *sniff* mine...*burst into tears*

WHO RATED IT THAT BAD AND DIDN'T EVEN POST TO TELL ME WHAT'S WRONG????*sobsob* I hope it's not one of those people that hate me to peiceds!D=


----------



## Munchkin

...

I've now written several paragraphs of the first chapter, though I don't think that's half of what I want the first chapter to be, length-wise. I'll continue this tomorrow, or maybe even Monday.

Since I've only just finished Rising Storm, the locations and such are based on the original area where the Clan territories where situated. And there are no official/published characters in it, they're all my own. Though, considering that I've not even finished the main series yet, there may be some names that are the same as or similar to existing characters.

I'm enjoying this Warriors series immensely =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

My favorite shipping=



Spoiler: Moonrise and Twilight



Leaf x Crow or Feather x Crow
Because JayLeafCrow theory is awesome :D


----------



## Keltena

Shadowstar said:


> Awsome, I bet it'll be alot better than *sniff* mine...*burst into tears*
> 
> WHO RATED IT THAT BAD AND DIDN'T EVEN POST TO TELL ME WHAT'S WRONG????*sobsob* I hope it's not one of those people that hate me to peiceds!D=


Aw, don't be so hard on yourself. Like I said, I'm willing to review stories; where can I find yours? ^^ (If you have the time, constructive criticism on my poems would be awesome... >_> *pokes FF link in signature discreetly*)


----------



## Shadowstar

I deleted it, scince apparently, it was "MOCKING" to "TRUE" Warriors fans.*hinthintthatitssombodyinthisclubandnoitsnotflametailorleafpoolhinthint**Doesn't have a FF account*I'll read over it and PM you here, though.=3


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> I deleted it, scince apparently, it was "MOCKING" to "TRUE" Warriors fans.*hinthintthatitssombodyinthisclubandnoitsnotflametailorleafpoolhinthint**Doesn't have a FF account*I'll read over it and PM you here, though.=3


Okay good :D

Both Flametail and I are real accepting of the plots of fanfics, whether they consist of random happenings, they're serious or just plain unbelievable but not random. What we don't like is fanfics where the writing style sucks or the fic tries to be serious but fails at that, but that's pretty much it. (It'd make me a hypocrite if I didn't like random fanfics, actually, considering I've written things as nonsensical as this.


----------



## Darksong

I liked the way it was coming, Shadowstar... what was the rating, by the way?


----------



## Shadowstar

One-star.D=

(StarClan, my mom needs to buy me Rising Storm sometime soon.>.>)


----------



## Munchkin

If people are trying to help you in a PM so as not to embarrass you, you shouldn't mope and accuse them in public to embarrass them. That's rude. And people really do want to help you, if you honestly want help. When I mention whether or not you want help, you don't directly answer, you just continue moping. Complaining about and accusing people that want to help you and specifically point that out (as well as the fact that they are not flaming, but trying to help you improve) doesn't improve your writing, it annoys them and makes it so nobody wants to help you. Honestly, you're being very rude right now, not to mention the fact that the person you are being rude to was, and really still is, trying to help you improve.

Besides, I wasn't the one who rated it one star.

On another note, my mother agreed to let me buy The Darkest Hour. I'll be buying it in a couple of days, so I want to pace myself and read A Dangerous Path tomorrow so I won't have to wait too long between books.


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafpool said:


> Okay good :D


FINE! I'll just leave the club if not even Leafpool likes it, ya know, that souned like it was MEANT to put me down, so there.>.>


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> FINE! I'll just leave the club if not even Leafpool likes it, ya know, that souned like it was MEANT to put me down, so there.>.>


I did not say that o.O You said "*coughitwasnotflametailorleafpool*" so I said Okay good. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shadowstar

Oh. I thought you were talking about me deleteing the fic.


----------



## Darksong

One star? That's ridiculous. It had to be better than that. I liked its sense of humor :3 Was it meant to be funny?


----------



## Shadowstar

Yes.~

I'M A REVAMPIN' IT!=DDD

I just need to know where they hold gatherings in The Power of Three. Anybody like to tell me?


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Yes.~
> 
> I'M A REVAMPIN' IT!=DDD
> 
> I just need to know where they hold gatherings in The Power of Three. Anybody like to tell me?


You read Twilight? It'd be a spoiler if you haven't read Twilight.


----------



## Munchkin

I'm too lazy to check the books, so I'll just check here. In the books, are the Clan words such as crowfood and thunderpath capitalized? Also, I remember seeing, in the ShadowClan territory, there was a place on the map (you know, at the beginning of every book after the listing of Clan cats) called CarrionPlace. Is that what the cats call it? Or does it have another name for them?


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I'm too lazy to check the books, so I'll just check here. In the books, are the Clan words such as crowfood and thunderpath capitalized? Also, I remember seeing, in the ShadowClan territory, there was a place on the map (you know, at the beginning of every book after the listing of Clan cats) called CarrionPlace. Is that what the cats call it? Or does it have another name for them?


Crowfood is lowercased and Thunderpath is capitalized. The Carrionplace is, in human terms, a dump on the other side of ShadowClan territory. In Clan terms, it's the Carrionplace. The cat-view map has everything listed with cat terms while the human-view has everything listed with human terms.


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafpool said:
			
		

> You read Twilight? It'd be a spoiler if you haven't read Twilight.


I haven't, but I'm making the time period after Twilight. ^^;

I'll just look on warriorscats.com or something.


----------



## Munchkin

So THAT'S what the second map is...I took one glance at it in Into the Wild, decided looking at two maps was pointless, and have been skipping it since then =P Thanks, Leafpool! =D


----------



## Shadowstar

Yo, I finished revamping it, it's no longer sopposed to be funny and it has a new title.=)
I foung the location, by the way. I'd be great if you would check it out.

Yep. I hope it's better. 

Um... I know Brokentail is evil, but he didn't deserve to die...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Currently almost done with Midnight. Crowpaw complains too much. I like how they say "You're not my mentor" rather than "You're not my father. Even Squirrelpaw said that...


----------



## Keltena

Shadowstar said:


> Yo, I finished revamping it, it's no longer sopposed to be funny and it has a new title.=)
> I foung the location, by the way. I'd be great if you would check it out.
> 
> Yep. I hope it's better.
> 
> Um... I know Brokentail is evil, but he didn't deserve to die...





Spoiler



I agree that no one really _deserves_ to die. However, I think Yellowfang decided that he was such a threat to others that his death was necessary -- remember that she could never bring herself to do anything about the threat he posed before then? I think the decision she made was something along the lines of, "I've let this go on long enough; even if I have to kill him to do it, it's time that I stopped him from hurting anyone else." Just my thoughts, of course.


----------



## Munchkin

I've just finished chapter four of A Dangerous Path, and I have to go somewhere. Bluestar is _scaring_ me now. I mean, _really_...She's just...wow.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Yeah, I was pretty surprised when I read that. I thought "Where did she go? She doesn't even care!"


----------



## Tailsy

Hey, Bluestar needed some crazy time. :P


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

As do I.


----------



## Keltena

Melodic Harmony said:


> I've just finished chapter four of A Dangerous Path, and I have to go somewhere. Bluestar is _scaring_ me now. I mean, _really_...She's just...wow.


Bluestar in _A Dangerous Path_ just breaks my heart every time I read it. ; ;


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh my God, they actually put Jay x Stick on Warrior's Wish. Copied text:

JAYPAW X STICK
The crack romance between Jaypaw and the magical Stick.

I only don't like it because it's not crack, it's _canon_ :DD


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> JAYPAW X STICK
> The crack romance between Jaypaw and the magical Stick.


...

xDDDDDDDDD

Epic win. _Epic win._ JayxStick is just about the crackiest ship ever in Warriors. (Unless you want to cross fandoms like Flamey did.)

Oh, by the way, here's a list of crackships she sent me (Flamey, just tell me if you want them removed):

*WARNING: HUGE LIST AND MUCH WEIRDNESS SHALL ENSUE!*

Spoilers may follow. :o

RavenpawxPrincessxSmudge--It happened and you know it did.

FrostfurxLionheart--No explanation needed. It just works.

FrostfurxTigerstar--... For the xDness.

FrostfurxBluestar--Don't look at me like that!



Spoiler: Dawn



TawnyxHawk--Thank you for that wonderful comment about Apollo/Trucy being similar to HawkxTawny and MothxBramble. 8D





Spoiler: Dawn



GoldenflowerxSasha--Tigerstar, you have been owned.



StormxTawny

Female!RowanxTawny--They were both so glad when Rowanclaw switched genders...

RosetailxFallen Leaves

One-eyexRock--Well, she was the oldest cat in ThunderClan, wasn't she? *shot*

CloudstarxDawnstar

CinderxAsh--Don't ask, please.

MilliexScourge--Fanfic'd.

LeafxBramble

CrowxSquirrel

SorreltailxWhitewing

DarkstripexBrindleface

BrightxBramble--Picture.

RavenpawxSandstorm--What can I say? It's cute.

WhitewingxRainxSootxSpiderxAshxBirchxShrewxLion--Flametail need fanfic.

OnexFirexTallxBlue--It's canon and you know it is.

DarkstripexBrokentail

GraypawxLongtail--He seemed to think Longtail was handsome in ItW... *totally reading too much into this*

MistyxFire

SilverxFire

SandxGray

SandxSpottedxCinder--If you don't see the connection here...



Spoiler: The Rise of Scourge (?)



FuzzxScourge's dad--Hello, Firestar. >D





Spoiler: Power of Three (more specifically Eclipse)



LionblazexFirestar--*shot*





Spoiler: see above tag



CinderheartxFirestar--DUH.



RussetxGray

HAMMERclawxBlueSTONE--8D

WillowxKestrel



Spoiler: Po3 or Eclipse



LionblazexLionheart



LittlecloudxWhitethroat

TallpoppyxFirestar

FeatherxHawk--Videos FTW!

TalonxNight

BrookxTalon--*brick'd*

StickxJayxCinderxLionxHoneyxBerryxHollyxBreezexHeatherxLionxIcexToadxRosexFoxxHollyxKestre lxWillowxJayx--*shot*



Spoiler: Po3 or Eclipse



JayfeatherxCrowfeatherxLeafpoolxHollyleaf--Names. 8D



The dog packxTigerstar

The dog packxthe badgers


----------



## shadow_lugia

Leafpool said:


> The dog packxTigerstar


That's also canon :D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

> JAYPAW X STICK
> The crack romance between Jaypaw and the magical Stick.


...

This is almost enough to make me love WW again. 8D


Laketh Leafeth, I'd spoilerize some of those if I were you. And change the "Rainstripe" to "Flametail". x_X I copied a small portion of that list of of Warrior's Wish--I just couldn't resist posting in the crackship thread under the name Rainstripe.


----------



## Autumn

Okay, I spoilerized a few things.
I also have something to ask of whoever the heck happens to be here...

Flametail and I own a Warriors website (at the moment it's under Freewebs, and the reason I never mentioned it before is because... well... it's Freewebs. But we're planning to start the HTML conversion tomorrow) called Moonlit Path. Because we're planning to start publicly advertising it after we convert it to HTML and break off of Freewebs, we want to ask - any ideas for content? We don't have /that/ much content up now (although we are planning on adding in-depth book/character summaries, an Allegiances section, as well as Battles, Shippings, Errors, and Family Trees), so we're wondering - any unique or original ideas for the website? (By unique or original, I mean something that's not commonly found on popular Warriors sites...)

Thanks in advance if you can help out.


----------



## Shadowstar

*raises hand*

You could, if you have a web cam or something, make a webcast or something about warriors, no wait...*hit in the head with a brick... a big one*

A fan submission for fan art...? Fan sprites...? *shot*

If you have forums, count me in.~

I'm okay.


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenflowerxSasha--Tigerstar, you have been owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Female!RowanxTawny--They were both so glad when Rowanclaw switched genders...
> 
> OnexFirexTallxBlue--It's canon and you know it is.
> 
> SandxSpottedxCinder--If you don't see the connection here...
> 
> StickxJayxCinderxLionxHoneyxBerryxHollyxBreezexHeatherxLionxIcexToadxRosexFoxxHollyxKestre lxWillowxJayx--*shot*
> 
> The dog packxTigerstar


xDDD I love you so much, Flametail.


----------



## Tailsy

Firestar/StarClan OTP. :B


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> Firestar/StarClan OTP. :B


YES

More specifically FirexSpottedxYellowxBluexCloudxSilver 8D

EDIT: Oh and xSky too


----------



## Flametail von Karma

8D I love you too, Salamander. Crackships FTW!


:O FirestarxStarClan? YESPlZ. Dun forget Stoneth, Leafpool.


----------



## Shadowstar

Crackships=Awsome!

Is there a LeafXFire shipping? Or did I just invent it?XP


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Crackships=Awsome!
> 
> Is there a LeafXFire shipping? Or did I just invent it?XP


If you mean LeafpoolxFire, that's pretty O.o-worthy. If you mean LeafstarxFire, that's not so bad. 8D


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafstar? Who's Leafstar?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

>> Leafy, stop spoiling the Warriors newbies! (xD)


----------



## Shadowstar

You mean, Leafstar doesn't exist?*confused*

But I DID mean LeafpoolXFirestar.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> >> Leafy, stop spoiling the Warriors newbies! (xD)


Hey, how was _I_ supposed to know she hadn't read FQ yet? >.>

And LeafpoolxFirestar? Are you even aware of the fact that... um.. 



Spoiler: Midnight (possibly)



she's his _daughter_?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

No, Leafstar is very real. But if you haven't read certain books, then you wouldn't know her.

I would _so _ship LeafxFire if it was possible.

Ack, beaten, I think. xD


----------



## Shadowstar

I wasn't aware of that!o.o Then how about a.. um...*thinks hard* hmm... LionXLeaf? Please correct me if they are also related.XP



> Hey, how was I supposed to know she hadn't read FQ yet? >.>


How could I have read it if I haven't read Rising Storm yet...?o.o


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yeah, he's her nephew. xD For Lion/Leaf.


----------



## Shadowstar

SNAP! Umm... LeafXDust??? I KNOW they aren't related this time.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> SNAP! Umm... LeafXDust??? I KNOW they aren't related this time.


Nope, not related. It works too. 8D


----------



## Shadowstar

Sweet, now I made(?) a shipping.(I think.)


----------



## Flametail von Karma

8D New crackship with absolutely no evidence! Awesomeness!


----------



## Shadowstar

Sweet! So I invented it?8D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yep! 8D

Fwee, crackshipping for the win~


----------



## Shadowstar

Yay! 8D

I hope it catches on, it sounds like a cute couple! And it's pure crack!(crack ftw!=DDD)



Spoiler: Warriors:Fight for the Star Jewels



I'm putting it into my story, but only hinted until the end! Oops, I posted that, didn't I? Meh, at least it's in spoiler tags...^^


----------



## Flametail von Karma

LeafxDust... It's just so xDish. This pairing needs fanfics. Lots and lots of fanfics.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Another crack:

Darkstripe x Frostfur

Just thought up random names :D


----------



## Shadowstar

Yay! That IS pure crack...XD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

xDDD Teh crackships are <3.

Hmm. We need one of these for Warriors. Now if only we had any idea how to make it. xD


----------



## Keltena

I contribute SandxRaven to the crack pairings. ^__^



Flametail said:


> xDDD Teh crackships are <3.
> 
> Hmm. We need one of these for Warriors. Now if only we had any idea how to make it. xD


That would be the loveliest thing ever <3 I might bug the person for the code if I had any clue how to contact them... and any clue how to code webpages. (DrewxLotta, _really?_ xD)


----------



## Shadowstar

Yay crackships!


----------



## shadow_lugia

How 'bout Brokentail x Brightflower :D

'Cause he killed her kits, ya know


----------



## Shadowstar

That's the crackiest Warriors ship I ever heard of so far. -___-


----------



## Autumn

Hay look author chat transcript nao :D

Awesomesauce. :D


----------



## Munchkin

I was reading it when my mom interrupted, demanding to use the computer. Now I'm too lazy to finish it D=

But I _did_ finish A Dangerous Path! =D
Chapter 24 = <3



Spoiler



I loved Bluestar to pieces, but I was actually impatient for the moment when she died. I wanted Fireheart - er, Fire_star_ - to be the leader. And he finally told Sandstorm that he loves her! =DDD


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Bluestar to pieces, but I was actually impatient for the moment when she died. I wanted Fireheart - er, Fire_star_ - to be the leader.


I _always_ end up thinking like that while rereading. Yeah, I'm cruel.


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: chat-thing



SCOURGE AND FIRESTAR ARE HALF-BROTHERS?!?

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

>O Leafy, _I _was gonna post teh transcript!

;~; ADP is so saaad~! But now you get to read The Darkest Hour, Dawnwish, which is the most awesomely epic book everz. |D I've read it seven times and counting, and can recite the following quote from memory and memory alone:



Spoiler: those who haven't finished ADP



"And the cats of StarClan came stalking down the sky. Frost sparkled at their paws and glittered in their eyes. Their pelts were white flame. They carried the scent of ice and fire and the wild places of the night." -TDH, page 46


 

Oh, and Flora and Ashes, 



Spoiler: The Rise of Scourge



It was hinted at in TRoS that they were related, but it's actually quite impossible considering the timeline. xDx


 
Hmm, a fanfic about those two ending up in the other's position would be win.


----------



## Munchkin

I haven't bought it yet ;~;
But I will, and soon. My mom has been lazy the past couple of days, though, so it'll take some persuading. But I'll get it... >=D


----------



## Flora

I didn't read Rise of Scourge because my sister didn't buy it.


----------



## Shadowstar

Spoiler: ... well, not really a spoiler, and  it'f for Leafpool and Flametail specificly, so... o-o



Hey, do you guys want forums for your website after you convert, because I could hook you up.



I NEED RISING STORM NOW STARCLAN MY MOM IS LAZY!>.>


----------



## Munchkin

So, wait...Shadowstar, you don't have Rising Storm? What about A Dangerous Path and The Darkest Hour?


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Spoiler: ... well, not really a spoiler, and  it'f for Leafpool and Flametail specificly, so... o-o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do you guys want forums for your website after you convert, because I could hook you up.


No, we're fine, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Munchkin

I have a question. Does anyone know where the northern and eastern borders of ShadowClan territory end? According to the original locations, as in the first series, by the way. I know the southern border all the way to the western border (probably also the northwest border, considering how the map in the books is tilted) ends at the Thunderpath, but...yeah. Help please?


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I have a question. Does anyone know where the northern and eastern borders of ShadowClan territory end? According to the original locations, as in the first series, by the way. I know the southern border all the way to the western border (probably also the northwest border, considering how the map in the books is tilted) ends at the Thunderpath, but...yeah. Help please?


To be honest I'm not exactly sure where any territory ends due to conflicting places in the books and a slightly messed-up map, but I would assume they ended around the edge of the map page, or perhaps a little less...


----------



## Munchkin

So, since we're not sure, and I really need detailed descriptions of the ShadowClan borders, do you think it'd be okay if I made up the north-eastern borders?

EDIT: Also, one moon is equal to one month, correct?


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> So, since we're not sure, and I really need detailed descriptions of the ShadowClan borders, do you think it'd be okay if I made up the north-eastern borders?
> 
> EDIT: Also, one moon is equal to one month, correct?


Yeah, that's fine. 8D

And yes, a moon is approximately one month.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, thanks so much!
And now to bombard you with some more questions...

1) When do medicine cats announce their apprentices to StarClan at the Moonstone? Half moon, was it? Or crescent? Also, they only choose an apprentice when they feel they are growing old and unable to carry out their job entirely?
2) When a medicine cat apprentice is ready to become the Clan's full-fledged medicine cat, they travel on their own to the Moonstone during the new moon? Is that a meeting for all medicine cats, regardless of their Clan or status? If so, when does the vigil/whatever end?

3) Approximately how many moons do apprentices usually stay in training until they become warriors?
4) If both the leader and deputy die at the same time, or in the same battle, the entire Clan must agree on the new leader? Then how is the deputy chosen, also by Clan, or appointed by the new leader?

5) How common are hawks/owls/other birds of prey in the woods that belong to ThunderClan? Are they more common or less common in other Clan territories?



Sorry if I'm getting annoying, but I want to make sure I have everything right before writing too much of my fic. I'm still not even half-done with the first chapter =(
Your site has the answers to some of my other questions anyway =P


----------



## Tailsy

1) Half-moon. They only ever meet at halfmoon, so it's logical. And they get an apprentice whenever they decide that a kit would fit as an apprentice (see: Cinderpelt and Leafpaw)

2) I always thought that a fully-fledged medicine cat would go to the Moonstone as soon as the old medicine cat had died or it was bad luck or something. It finishes whenever their ceremony finishes.

3) Around six or seven, although it depends on the apprentice's skills.

4) The Clan would probably choose a leader, then the leader would pick the deputy.

5) Not too common; they only appear in areas where there's little covering for the cats to hide.


----------



## Munchkin

All right, thanks! =D

Two more things for now...

1) The Burnt Sycamore is that little dead-looking tree on the map in the books? The one about halfway between the ShadowClan camp and the southern Thunderpath border, I mean.
2) What's the ShadowClan camp like? If Leafpool or Flametail get to my question first, is the way you describe it on your site the way the original camp was, or the one by the lake?


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> 2) When a medicine cat apprentice is ready to become the Clan's full-fledged medicine cat, they travel on their own to the Moonstone during the new moon? Is that a meeting for all medicine cats, regardless of their Clan or status? If so, when does the vigil/whatever end?


When a medicine cat apprentice is deemed worthy to be a full-fledged medicine cat (normally around the time they'd become a warrior, but it seems like always it's a little later), the mentor medicine cat takes them to the Moonstone on a normal half-moon and gives them their warrior name. Even after receiving their name, the younger medicine cat remains the older one's apprentice until the older one dies, at which point the younger one becomes the official Clan medicine cat and can take apprentices of his/her own. Sometimes it happens that an older medicine cat dies before the younger medicine cat becomes the full-fledged medicine cat (as in Rising Storm), in which case the younger medicine cat would go alone to the Moonstone and get recognized alone.

The first series seems to contain a lot more initiations than the second, for some odd reason. The second had two, maybe three ceremonies: one for becoming an apprentice, one for a medicine cat name and possibly one to get officially recognized (though I don't remember if they did that one or not).

EDIT: 





			
				Melodic Harmony said:
			
		

> The Burnt Sycamore is that little dead-looking tree on the map in the books? The one about halfway between the ShadowClan camp and the southern Thunderpath border, I mean.


Yes, that's the Burnt Sycamore.


----------



## Munchkin

All right, thanks! =D
Oh, and I understand how the territories are described on your site now. Thanks so much for your help guys! <3


----------



## Shadowstar

Melodic Harmony said:


> So, wait...Shadowstar, you don't have Rising Storm? What about A Dangerous Path and The Darkest Hour?


Uhh... No. I don't have anything past Forest of Secrets.


----------



## Munchkin

Awww...so those first three books are all that you've read from Warriors?
That's a shame...the books only get better as the series goes on. I'm _dying_ to get The Darkest Hour already.

Just as a warning...if you tend to get too attached to the characters, Rising Storm and Dangerous Path will just break your heart ;~;
I've heard some pretty tragic things about The Darkest Hour, too.


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I've heard some pretty tragic things about The Darkest Hour, too.


Yup. Depends on who you like, but yup.


----------



## Shadowstar

Melodic Harmony said:


> Awww...so those first three books are all that you've read from Warriors?
> That's a shame...the books only get better as the series goes on. I'm _dying_ to get The Darkest Hour already.
> 
> Just as a warning...if you tend to get too attached to the characters, Rising Storm and Dangerous Path will just break your heart ;~;
> I've heard some pretty tragic things about The Darkest Hour, too.


Blame my StarClan forsaken lazy mom, last week she prmised to get it this week, this week she promised to get it next week. I WANT IT NOW!(But somehow I get the feeling she's putting it off until my b-day...)


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:
			
		

> 2) What's the ShadowClan camp like? If Leafpool or Flametail get to my question first, is the way you describe it on your site the way the original camp was, or the one by the lake?


It's the one mentioned in the forest territory. Here's also an excerpt from my fanfic which is my interpretation of the forest camp:

"The nursery was to his left. Trying to avoid sight, he slid into the shadows at the edge of the clearing, and padded toward the gorse bush in which the nursery was located. Sniffing the air, he realized there was no scent of himself or Sky...paw. Even more puzzling was the scent of Streamflow and Rainbowpaw. Streamflow was a warrior now! And Rainbowpaw... she had been an apprentice for four moons. Why were their scents here? And where was his? He couldn't smell even a stale scent of himself anywhere.

He slid around the outside of the bush to the apprentices' den. Skypaw's scent was mixed with the scents of the other ShadowClan cats. Both Skypaw's and Cloudpaw's scents were here... but both of them were warriors! Why were their scents here?

He padded around the warriors' den, uncomfortably aware that any cat entering camp would see him immediately. He was planning on heading to Rainfall's den, but a whiff of scent upon passing Nightstar's den stopped him in his tracks. The scent in Nightstar's den, which was under some roots of a tall tree with thick branches that faced the whole camp, was not Nightstar, but an unknown cat whose scent he couldn't identify. And Nightstar's scent was stale, more than it should have been if she had just left with the patrol that he had passed on the way in.

He slid farther back, past the leader's den, until he saw a part of the bramble thicket that was not as thick as the others--Rainfall's den. Peering around a clump of brambles, he saw a small tortoiseshell kit and a larger dark gray cat sitting just outside the den. Their voices reached him, but he was too far away to make out what they were saying. Piles of herbs lay at their paws, and the tortoiseshell kit was poking some with a small brown paw. The dark gray cat occasionally nodded or shook his head. Eaglekit was about to pad out to talk to them when the gray cat rose to his paws, and gathering up some of the herbs, padded back into the shadows of the den. The tortoiseshell followed suit. Eaglekit took this opportunity to creep from his hiding place closer to the den. He was about to walk in when the tortoiseshell padded out, not noticing Eaglekit hiding just beyond the den. Her scent reached his nose, and his ears pricked in surprise."

Yeah okay it's an infodump what's your point. Flametail insisted I add more description. 8D

Ignore all the crap that isn't description, it's part of the fanfic. 8D

EDIT: Rereading the story, it actually makes a lot less sense than I thought it would. I should revise it again...

Fwee Eclipse + Into the Woods come out todaaaaay~!


----------



## Tailsy

The description adds nothing and only makes the reader bored. D: You should trim it down, it's far better to show and not tell.

ALSO YAY ECLIPSE. :3 I ordered it today -- well I made my dad order it for my birthday <3 -- but it won't get here for a while. Sigh.


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> The description adds nothing and only makes the reader bored. D: You should trim it down, it's far better to show and not tell.


Alright. Meh, there are so many things wrong with the story that I can't even begin to count. xD;



> ALSO YAY ECLIPSE. :3 I ordered it today -- well I made my dad order it for my birthday <3 -- but it won't get here for a while. Sigh.


When's your birthday?

Anyway, my mom's out running errands and picking up Eclipse and Into the Woods is one of them. <333

EDIT: Here's a slightly revised descriptionthing...

"The nursery was to his left. Trying to avoid sight, he slid into the shadows at the edge of the clearing, and padded toward the gorse bush in which the nursery was located. Sniffing the air, he realized there was no scent of himself or Sky..._paw_. Even more puzzling was the scent of Streamflow and Rainbowpaw. Streamflow was a warrior now! And Rainbowpaw... she had been an apprentice for four moons. Why were their scents here? And where was his? He couldn't smell even a stale scent of himself anywhere. There was, however, one unfamiliar scent that he hadn't smelled before. It wasn't Flowkit... it was some other ShadowClan cat. Some dead cat, perhaps? Eaglekit shook his head. He had no time to think about that now.

Where was the medicine cat's den? Eaglekit realized with a jolt that he hadn't actually been to the medicine cat's den before. He slunk away from the nursery, padding around the edge of the camp until a familiar scent reached him--that of Rainbowpaw. Craning his neck to look around the edge of a small bush, he saw a familiar dark gray cat and a tortoiseshell kit."


----------



## Tailsy

It's on Saturday. :D -excited-

Oh, lucky you. <33 I'll end up spoiling myself but I don't care~


----------



## Autumn

EEEEEEE MY MOM'S BACK

EEEEEEE ECLIIIIIIIIIPSE <33333333 *unrestrained joy*

*attacks Eclipse ferociously*


----------



## Munchkin

...I still don't even have the sixth book from the first series ;~;
But I'll get it soon =P
Probably Saturday...

Anyway, thank you for your help, Tailsy and Leafpool! I'll come back with more questions when I get further into the fic xP

EDIT: Oh, I've a question now. Silverpelt is capitalized in the books, and is the term the cats use to describe the spread of stars across the night sky, correct? Also, the year's seasons (Winter, Spring, Summer, Autumn) in cat terms are leafbare, newleaf, greenleaf, and...?


----------



## Autumn

Okay, i finished Eclipse, and my reaction is like that at the end of this comic.



Spoiler: Eclipse



Where do I even begin?

Well, remember how in Dark River WindClan was blatantly ignoring the ThunderClan border? They continue that in Eclipse, going so far as to hunt prey on the ThunderClan border. A patrol of cats goes to talk to Onestar, and a couple WindClan cats accuse them of disregarding the warrior code (hypocrites) and forces the patrol to leave. Later in the book, they attack ThunderClan _in their own camp_ to "make ThunderClan realize they're not the most important Clan in the forest". The ThunderClan cats drive them off, but the WindClan cats double back into ThunderClan territory as three separate groups to attack once more. Lionpaw comes face-to-face with Heatherpaw during one battle, and accuses her of revealing to WindClan the secret of the tunnels (Hollypaw had discovered another ThunderClan tunnel entrance with WindClan scent near the border). Heatherpaw denies it and claims that Sedgekit was the one who had told, but Lionpaw doesn't believe her and completely loses his trust in her.

Later in that battle, Hollypaw discovers that RiverClan is aiding WindClan in their raid, and goes to ShadowClan for help. ShadowClan accepts and comes to join the battle (marking the first time ThunderClan and ShadowClan have teamed up against RiverClan and WindClan).

After the battle, dawn comes, but is immediately tempered by... you guessed it... an eclipse. Actually, the day before the battle, stranger Sol had come to warn Leafpool and Jaypaw of the impending darkness, but they shrug off his words (a fatal mistake on their part).

ShadowClan - Blackstar in particular - completely lose trust in StarClan and decide not to attend Gatherings any more because of the eclipse, which Sol had revealed was not actually caused by StarClan. Sol's implication was actually that StarClan are not helping the Clans anymore, and after the Gathering Jaypaw realizes that when Yellowfang tells him "We must choose our battles carefully". StarClan has, by Jaypaw's interpretation, surrendered (to what it does not say, but I assume either to the power of the kits or to the living Clans' basic disregard for them). The last few sentences of the book have Jaypaw realizing that the marking out of the sun represents the marking out of the Clans and that only he, Lionblaze and Hollyleaf can do anything about it.

For less important details: Willowpaw is now Willowshine (ha, I was the first one to use that suffix), and Cinderpaw, who managed to hurt her leg again by crashing onto a dead tree, fully recovered under Jaypaw's watch and his idea to help her recover her leg by... swimming. The water supports her better than the ground does and she can stretch her leg without bothering it.

The excerpt of Long Shadows has Sol working ShadowClan up against StarClan for some unexplained reason, and Blackstar decides the Clan will basically become fully independent, without relying on anything else, and there's also a hint of them quite possibly leaving the forest.

So yeah. Very eventful book.





			
				Melodic Harmony said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, I've a question now. Silverpelt is capitalized in the books, and is the term the cats use to describe the spread of stars across the night sky, correct? Also, the year's seasons (Winter, Spring, Summer, Autumn) in cat terms are leafbare, newleaf, greenleaf, and...?


Silverpelt is technically the Milky Wat, but yes, you're correct.

As for the autumn season, it's "leaf-fall".


----------



## Munchkin

Oh...are all the seasons hyphenated?


----------



## Autumn

No, only leaf-bare and leaf-fall.


----------



## Tailsy

Spoiler: Eclipse



;_______; omg Blackstar! wtf! BUT I LOVE YOUUUUU -insane fangirl :[-



I must read this book. MUST.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

T_T I can't get 'Clipse or Into the Woods right now because my mom has to stay at work. *wails* But... but this is the book that will finally pick up the pace with PO3! 

*stares desperately at Leafpool* Is it good? I mean, of course it's good, but is it good even by Warriors standards?


----------



## Munchkin

Thank you, Leafpool! <3

Into the Woods is manga, right?
...The Warriors manga might be the first manga I've read in years =P


----------



## Keltena

ECLIPSEECLIPSEECLIPSE <3

nooo Blackstar, don't! D: D: D: Also Jaypaw is kind of being less of a jerk (yay) and Lionpaw is starting to scare me o.o and Sol is not up to any good =/ and I probably forgot a bunch of what I wanted to say and I should stop posting these fragments puncutated by emoticons, probably, but oh well~ =)


----------



## Shadowstar

You guys are lucky.D=


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> T_T I can't get 'Clipse or Into the Woods right now because my mom has to stay at work. *wails* But... but this is the book that will finally pick up the pace with PO3!
> 
> *stares desperately at Leafpool* Is it good? I mean, of course it's good, but is it good even by Warriors standards?


Yes. YES. It's terrific. Although it officially freaks me out and makes me half-dread the events of Long Shadows.



			
				Melodic Harmony said:
			
		

> Into the Woods is manga, right?


Yeah. Into the Woods, The Rise of Scourge, The Lost Warrior, Warrior's Refuge and Warrior's Return are all manga.


----------



## Darksong

I've only read the first two chapters of Eclipse D: I want to highlight the spoilers, but I can't D:
Better get reading! :D
It's great so far. I also got Into The Woods, and I only looked at the title page.


----------



## Mad MOAI

PLEASe tell ME WHAT WENT ON WHEN i WAS GAWN.

The only  words I saw in the last spoiler were "nooo blackstar."


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> PLEASe tell ME WHAT WENT ON WHEN i WAS GAWN.
> 
> The only  words I saw in the last spoiler were "nooo blackstar."


The release of Eclipse. And the drama that comes with it.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Oh, I have the book so that's not really important anymore XD


----------



## Autumn

Okay, so in a fit of anger in which I sent a very long and angry rant to Flametail, I must ask a question of the Warriors fandom here.

But first, the background:
Both Flametail and I have extremely strong opinions, but because we're both normally pretty shy (me not so much as her, though) on Wands and Worlds (or perhaps it's fear of being banned?) we end up having these emotions bottled up until we explode into a huge long rant about what the hell is wrong with the Warriors fandom at whatever place we happen to be ranting at.

This time, it's Wands and Worlds. Now, normally I like that place, but as time has gone on the members there have grown awfully close-minded and extremely upfront about their opinions (which leads me to think "how the hell do you still like Warriors, if nearly /everything/ about it sucks in your eyes?"), and we... don't want to do anything about it for fear of being banned (there's a lot less tolerance for debate/arguments at Wands and Worlds than there is here; and besides, the people there are - in a sense of the word - my friends, because the community is a lot... _closer_ than here, from my experience). So a few days ago, in a fit of bottled-up anger, I posted a message basically announcing my leave due to conflict and the fact that despite the friends I've made there I'm pretty secluded socially, leading me to be more loyal to my beliefs than my friends (except Flametail, but we share the same opinions so that's never an issue). Yeah.
I go there a couple times each day - logged out - to see what's going on, and I saw something today that pushed me over the edge.

First you should know just /what/ the conflicting topics are:
-A belief that outsiders shouldn't be taken into the Clan, and if they are, they're still not Clan cats and don't contribute anything to the Clan
-LeafxJay theory, which always causes conflict (and is actually forbidden from discussion there due to arguments - before you ask "who the hell still believes that the three /aren't/ their kits", the answer is... me)
-The new names (Willowshine, Poppyfrost, Honeyfern, Eclipse characters and Birchfall) all suck ass
-The book quality is going downhill
-Firestar's getting all "insane" for lack of a better word (people are waiting for him to die)
-General hatred of a majority of characters

What are your opinions on the above topics? The only reason Flametail and I fled here instead of leaving the 'net entirely after leaving Wands and Worlds is because you guys are a lot more open-minded and less disrespectful to opinions (am I a hypocrite for this?) and the series itself, but I still want to hear your thoughts.

Thanks,
Leafpool


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafpool said:


> Okay, so in a fit of anger in which I sent a very long and angry rant to Flametail, I must ask a question of the Warriors fandom here.
> 
> But first, the background:
> Both Flametail and I have extremely strong opinions, but because we're both normally pretty shy (me not so much as her, though) on Wands and Worlds (or perhaps it's fear of being banned?) we end up having these emotions bottled up until we explode into a huge long rant about what the hell is wrong with the Warriors fandom at whatever place we happen to be ranting at.
> 
> This time, it's Wands and Worlds. Now, normally I like that place, but as time has gone on the members there have grown awfully close-minded and extremely upfront about their opinions (which leads me to think "how the hell do you still like Warriors, if nearly /everything/ about it sucks in your eyes?"), and we... don't want to do anything about it for fear of being banned (there's a lot less tolerance for debate/arguments at Wands and Worlds than there is here; and besides, the people there are - in a sense of the word - my friends, because the community is a lot... _closer_ than here, from my experience). So a few days ago, in a fit of bottled-up anger, I posted a message basically announcing my leave due to conflict and the fact that despite the friends I've made there I'm pretty secluded socially, leading me to be more loyal to my beliefs than my friends (except Flametail, but we share the same opinions so that's never an issue). Yeah.
> I go there a couple times each day - logged out - to see what's going on, and I saw something today that pushed me over the edge.
> 
> First you should know just /what/ the conflicting topics are:
> -A belief that outsiders shouldn't be taken into the Clan, and if they are, they're still not Clan cats and don't contribute anything to the Clan
> -LeafxJay theory, which always causes conflict (and is actually forbidden from discussion there due to arguments - before you ask "who the hell still believes that the three /aren't/ their kits", the answer is... me)
> -The new names (Willowshine, Poppyfrost, Honeyfern, Eclipse characters and Birchfall) all suck ass
> -The book quality is going downhill
> -Firestar's getting all "insane" for lack of a better word (people are waiting for him to die)
> -General hatred of a majority of characters
> 
> What are your opinions on the above topics? The only reason Flametail and I fled here instead of leaving the 'net entirely after leaving Wands and Worlds is because you guys are a lot more open-minded and less disrespectful to opinions (am I a hypocrite for this?) and the series itself, but I still want to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Leafpool


*twich*FIRESTAR IS NOT INSANE EVEN THOUGH I HAVEN'T READ ECLIPSE IT's NOT IC FOR HIM! dskfhsdrdoi. Now that I've said that...

-Ahem... If clan cats are accepted to the clan, the rest of the clan has to accept them eventually, right? I mean look at Rusty/Firepaw/Fireheart/Firestar. He was a kittypet, now look at him, he's the leader of the ThunderClan.
-Stick to your belifs and hold true to them, it shouldn't be banned from disscussion anyway. Arguments are just debates and if flames appear, put 'em out by using nice words or calling a mod!=D
-HOW COULD YOU HATE MOST OF THE CHARRIES??? They're so... EPIC!XD
-Is not. Book quality is getting better.=p
-Do not, new names are awsome.(wait "Willow*shine*? YAY THAT MEANS MOONSHINE IS A WARRIOR NAME!=D)
-Firestar=insane thery is crack. Not the good kind.*crushes that fic on FF.net*

You're welcome, Shadowstar.(Mind giving me the link???)


----------



## shadow_lugia

I agree. They should just shut the hell up and just say that they don't like the series anymore, then leave. It's not that hard. I don't really object to them saying the reasons they don't really like it anymore, but they should really just say it and be done.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> -Stick to your belifs and hold true to them, it shouldn't be banned from disscussion anyway. Arguments are just debates and if flames appear, put 'em out by using nice words or calling a mod!=D


1. There aren't any mods, it was the (sole) admin that banned the discussion.
2. I'm usually the cause of these arguments and I take every opportunity I can to do it, unfortunately. v.v

Warriors going downhill
Names. Moar names (ctrl + F Lionblaze). Even moar names. The epitome of name criticizing.

Notice one specific member who speaks so loudly against the names?


----------



## Shadowstar

No mods? Oh and...

1st link:Wolf...
2nd:Wolf...
3rd:Wolf again...
4th:Uhh.. Must I say it?

Why don't you just dissappear(like I did Serebii) and post your opinions here? Closed minded=A waste of time.^^;


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> No mods? Oh and...
> 
> 1st link:Wolf...
> 2nd:Wolf...
> 3rd:Wolf again...
> 4th:Uhh.. Must I say it?
> 
> Why don't you just dissappear(like I did Serebii) and post your opinions here? Closed minded=A waste of time.^^;


That's what I did (disappear).

And you're right on the money about the poster. You can see why I get so worked up.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

[insert all of Leafy's posts here] So yes. That's basically what's going on with the Warriors fandom. We don't enjoy it very much, as you can see. And if you think _that's _bad, wait till you see Warrior's Wish. Biggest Warriors fansite in the world, and the one place where there is _no _appreciation for the series. When I first met Leafpool, somehow WW was brought up, and she told me she hated it. Back then I was like "Why? D:" but now I don't think I like it nearly as much as she does, and, as stated earlier, she hates it. xDx 

Oh, and Lakey (yes I did just call you that now deal with it), I wouldn't say that there are no mods. How could you possibly forget Magic? xD

Oh yeah. The link to the shippin' thread was posted by younger!Flamey. Most of those beliefs still stand, but I'd word them differently now. x_x


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Oh, and Lakey (yes I did just call you that now deal with it), I wouldn't say that there are no mods. How could you possibly forget Magic? xD


I didn't forget him, he's also an admin. 8D

And no, I do not like Warriors Wish. Which basically means we both hate it. (the fandom on the forums, not the actual site)


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yes, but you said _one _admin. SO THERE >D

Aaand, to keep this remotely on topic, this is the best of the best amongst the Warriors fandom.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Aaand, to keep this remotely on topic, this is the best of the best amongst the Warriors fandom.


^ This. Congratulations, guys, you've just earned the title of "Best Warriors Fandom on the 'Net".

... *will stop babbling on about the fandom now*


----------



## Spoon

I find it amusing that they call themselves fans when criticizing the series seems like an objective. I sort of understand the frustration with the names, but if you consider naming a lot of kittens, it only seems senible that the names won't be the same, because there's only so many times when you can use 'claw, 'pelt, 'tail, 'whisker, 'flower and other suffixes without it beinging predictable to the extreme. I like what they've done with the series  an entire Clan withdrawing their faith in StarClan, an awesomely named cat, Sol, who has the mysterious aura, and the origin of the Clans, Tribe, and other group of cats,  I'm excited to read this series to the end.


----------



## Autumn

(I like posting after every post made in this topic, don't I? 8D)



Spoon said:


> I find it amusing that they call themselves fans when criticizing the series seems like an objective. I sort of understand the frustration with the names, but if you consider naming a lot of kittens, it only seems senible that the names won't be the same, because there's only so many times when you can use 'claw, 'pelt, 'tail, 'whisker, 'flower and other suffixes without it beinging predictable to the extreme.


The funny thing is that they _have_ reused names. There's two Ashfurs, two Ivytails, two Snaketails, possibly two Kestrelwings, two Mudclaws (unless Lizardstripe's mate is the WindClan Mudclaw and not a ShadowClan Mudclaw), and then two Shrewpaws (if the SC one doesn't get his warrior name, anyway), and two Blossomkits (one will probably at least become an apprentice, though). 8D

And yes, I cannot fathom why the heck they still consider themselves fans. There was one member who seemed to dislike the majority of the cats in the series and completely hated most, if not all, outsiders (racism and prejudice~ it's actually quite hypocritical because her favorite cats are Scourge, Cloudtail, Brokentail, Tigerstar, Hawkfrost and Jaypaw. Spotting a connection here?) and Flametail, another member (if you're wondering, Flamey, it's Squirrely) and I were all puzzled as to the depth of her fandom. I think I asked her about it once, though I don't remember the response. xD


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Please someone explain to Darksong that Leafpool does NOT have kits.*

It never said in the book that she gave birth to kits, plus she wasn't away with Crowfeather long enough to mate.

EXPLAIN THAT TO HER. She's all "believe what you want."


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> *Please someone explain to Darksong that Leafpool does NOT have kits.*


Um, about that...

I don't believe the theory, but there's now a very popular theory (LeafxJay by Wands and Worlds, JayLeafCrow by other places) that, during the night Leafpool left the Clan with Crowfeather, she... um... got pregnant. You know what I mean. 8D

Hints as to this theory:
"... and even slender Leafpool was looking quite plump." - Sunset
-Squirrelflight's milk did not come
-The kits were born outside the hollow (Yellowfang, anyone?)
-Jaypaw's warrior name is to be 



Spoiler: name



Jayfeather


.
-Jaypaw has the same resentful, grumpy attitude as Crowfeather.
-Jaypaw is gray with blue eyes, like Crowfeather.
-Hollypaw is black, which is quite close to gray.
-



Spoiler: name



Holly_leaf_.


-Squirrelflight feels awkward around Crowfeather -- an awkwardness which, to quote, "strengthed as Crowfeather went on, 'Do your kits always wander off by themselves?'"
-During Outcast, when Jaypaw leaves for the mountains, you can clearly see that Leafpool is  quite miserable.
-There are various points in Po3 (most noticeable in The Sight) where Leafpool seems to bear a little more emotion than she should for Jaypaw and Hollypaw, even with them being her nephew/niece.
-StarClan clearly know something, as well -- just reread the prologue of Eclipse!

There are more, but I can't be bothered to go dig them up now.


----------



## shadow_lugia

>.> Well _I_ believe it too. All those quotes are awfully suspiscious, especially how in Outcast Hollypaw asks her supposed-mother Squirrelflight if she has to have kits because she's a she-cat, and how she stood it, then "something stirs in her eyes." Plus I sometimes feel that Leafpool acts more like a mother to Jaypaw than a mentor.


----------



## Darksong

It's true. Believe what you want. I'm not forcing you to think the same way as me. There's nothing wrong with thinking that the theory is true.
But Leafpool _does_ have a point.


----------



## Vriska Serket

There's also a slightly suspicious little point in Outcast on the journey, (I think?) where Hollypaw (Again, I think it was Hollypaw...) says, "I'm glad he isn't _my_ father," or something along those lines, referring to Crowfeather. Plus, if popular opinion is correct and Breezepaw is the "Fourth Apprentice" reffered to in the title of the fourth series, all four of the main characters would be related should the theory be true. :D?


----------



## Keltena

My opinion on the matter?

Be. Respectful. Of other. People.

AND

They're. Just. Freakin'. Books.

...yeah.

Personally, I love JayLeafCrow or whatever it's called, not because I believe it but because I just think it's awesome that people form insane fan-theories like that (that's why I like crack pairings so much.) Fandom is a wonderful thing -- don't ruin it plz? :3


----------



## Tailsy

Well I think that Jaypaw is the son of Bluestar and Blackstar.

THERE.
THAT'S MY THEORY. :D

also mark spoilers of names for the love of /god/ not EVERYONE has read Eclipse yet


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> also mark spoilers of names for the love of /god/ not EVERYONE has read Eclipse yet


Oh, right. 8D *goes to edit*



			
				Salamander said:
			
		

> Fandom is a wonderful thing -- don't ruin it plz? :3


Actually, the Warriors fandom sucks everywhere except here; you should know that by now. *nod*


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> Actually, the Warriors fandom sucks everywhere except here; you should know that by now. *nod*


Because they're DOING IT WRONG D:

...actually, I'm not familiar with Warriors fandom anywhere else, but judging from what you said...


----------



## shadow_lugia

I've almost finished Outcast. And I started it this morning. And today was a school day. Oh yay.


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> I've almost finished Outcast. And I started it this morning. And today was a school day. Oh yay.


I finished Firestar's Quest during a school day once. _Firestar's Quest._



			
				Salamander said:
			
		

> Because they're DOING IT WRONG D:
> 
> ...actually, I'm not familiar with Warriors fandom anywhere else, but judging from what you said...


Yeah, basically. Ask Flametail to get you some links, she's more familiar with Warrior's Wish than I am and I'm lazy~ 8D


----------



## Tailsy

I avoid Warriors' Wish for the sole reason that the amount of Twilight fangirls makes me want to punch myself repeatedly.

Ugh I can't wait for Eclipse~

And my OTP is seriously Jaypaw/Kestrelpaw. :[ -rereading The Power of Three in excitement-


----------



## shadow_lugia

Leafpool said:


> I finished Firestar's Quest during a school day once. _Firestar's Quest._


HOLY SHIT

Anyway, I finished Outcast during dinner at Chili's. Now onto Eclipse :D

I didn't think that Outcast was one of the most intruiging in the Warriors series. But it sure was chock-full of supportive JayLeafCrow quotes ;D


----------



## Tailsy

Outcast was great! :3 I think I preferred Dark River, though; it's my favourite in TPoT so far. I read Outcast in... two hours-ish, I think... I don't remember really. xD


----------



## Autumn

Flametail says that her computer "randomly decided to have a spazz attack" and it might be a while before she can get on.

Random thoughts of the moment: Okay, so I was re-reading Po3, and either the authors /seriously/ messed up when giving Jaypaw temporary vision or he's been sight-dreaming a long time.

We all know he's sight-dreamed of for example the Moonpool, but I believe he's sight-dreamed of much more: in particular the Clan cats. He knew the difference between Lionpaw's and his own paws during the vision in The Sight; he knows exactly what makes a tabby cat tabby (and it can't just be someone telling him "tabby is stripes", because he wouldn't exactly be able to tell what stripes were when he looked at them, would he?), he's able to distinguish colors as well as various objects when seeing, etc. So yeah. 8D


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> Random thoughts of the moment: Okay, so I was re-reading Po3, and either the authors /seriously/ messed up when giving Jaypaw temporary vision or he's been sight-dreaming a long time.
> 
> We all know he's sight-dreamed of for example the Moonpool, but I believe he's sight-dreamed of much more: in particular the Clan cats. He knew the difference between Lionpaw's and his own paws during the vision in The Sight; he knows exactly what makes a tabby cat tabby (and it can't just be someone telling him "tabby is stripes", because he wouldn't exactly be able to tell what stripes were when he looked at them, would he?), he's able to distinguish colors as well as various objects when seeing, etc. So yeah. 8D


I noticed that too; my assumption was that, like you said, he'd been dreaming of his Clanmates since he was very little and could recognize them all by sight.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> I noticed that too; my assumption was that, like you said, he'd been dreaming of his Clanmates since he was very little and could recognize them all by sight.


I don't think he saw the whole Clan, though, because he didn't recognize Stormfur and Brook until he had that vision in Outcast.

He also must have seen more than just his Clanmates alone, since he also recognizes various cat actions (or maybe I'm just reading too much into it)...


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> I don't think he saw the whole Clan, though, because he didn't recognize Stormfur and Brook until he had that vision in Outcast.
> 
> He also must have seen just more than his Clanmates alone, since he also recognizes cat actions (or maybe I'm just reading too much into it).


Hm. Well, I guess he only saw some of them... maybe he was more likely to dream about the ones important to him -- the apprentices (closest to his age), the other kits, the medicine cat and leader, etc.?

'Cat actions?' Huh?


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Hm. Well, I guess he only saw some of them... maybe he was more likely to dream about the ones important to him -- the apprentices (closest to his age), the other kits, the medicine cat and leader, etc.?
> 
> 'Cat actions?' Huh?


For lack of a better word. Um. Like, he knows basically if a cat does something that would have to be seen to be understood (unless someone told him what it was) he knows /what/ it is they're doing. I can't actually think of an example at the moment, but hopefully that was clear enough. (It probably wasn't. 8D)


----------



## Keltena

Leafpool said:


> For lack of a better word. Um. Like, he knows basically if a cat does something that would have to be seen to be understood (unless someone told him what it was) he knows /what/ it is they're doing. I can't actually think of an example at the moment, but hopefully that was clear enough. (It probably wasn't. 8D)


It was fairly clear; I can't think of any examples, either, so I'm not sure if these would be things that would be likely to appear in normal dreams or not. ^^"


----------



## Munchkin

OMG I got TDH yesterday! But my mom hid it and told me I had to finish my 21 pages of Algebra homework before I read, used the computer, or played any video games. So, I just finished, and after I finish checking everything here on the computer, I'll start reading! ^_^


----------



## Shadowstar

I got Rising Storm today. May I ask for a complete list of the Warriors books?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

Firestar's Quest

Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse

The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return

Into the Woods

The Rise of Scourge

Secrets of the Clans
Cats of the Clans

And that's every book released so far :D I have them all except for Cats of the Clans and Into the Woods.


----------



## Shadowstar

Okay, thanks. I'll give my mom this list.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Okay, thanks. I'll give my mom this list.


Shadow forgot to mention that The Lost Warrior, Warrior's Refuge, Warrior's Return, The Rise of Scourge and Into the Woods are all manga books. By the way, Into the Woods' actual title is 



Spoiler: A Dangerous Path and Dawn



Tigerstar and Sasha: Into the Woods


.

As for the recommended reading order (since some them are very vague in timeline) for the first time reading them, I'd suggest:

Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

The Rise of Scourge

Firestar's Quest

Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

Into the Woods

The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse

The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return

Secrets of the Clans

Cats of the Clans

After you've already read them, put The Rise of Scourge before the first series, Into the Woods before the second (before Firestar's Quest) and The Lost Warrior/Warrior's Refuge/Warrior's Return before the third series.


----------



## Tailsy

-tries to work out what ones she still has to get.-

Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

Firestar's Quest

Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse

The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return

Into the Woods

The Rise of Scourge

Secrets of the Clans
Cats of the Clans

ah, so many still to go~


----------



## Munchkin

So I like finished TDH and 



Spoiler: ...no, wait, MAJOR SPOILER for The Darkest Hour



I knew Tawnypaw was going to be the traitor and Bramblepaw the faithful one. I just knew it all along somehow. It's always the quiet ones =P
Whitestorm's death was tragic, and Scourge is awesome in the most dreadful way. Killing Tigerstar nine times with one blow? Just...wow.
Firestar x Sandstorm...did she "get pregnant" during that patrol they had alone together? Or when they slept in Firestar's den? It doesn't matter, though. They're more adorable than ever in this book =D



All right so, according to Leafy, I should buy The Rise of Scourge, then Firestar's Quest...should be easy enough to save for with my new allowance (that's supposed to be for lunch, but I don't eat =P).


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Spoiler: ...no, wait, MAJOR SPOILER for The Darkest Hour
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Tawnypaw was going to be the traitor and Bramblepaw the faithful one. I just knew it all along somehow. It's always the quiet ones =P


Except she's not a traitor. 8D

As for the Fire/Sand thing, Sandy got pregnant after the events of FQ. Which lis like ten moons after TDH.

And both TRoS and FQ are _epic._


----------



## Munchkin

Well, you know what I mean xP

It shouldn't take much more than a week or two for me to have enough to buy those two books. I'll just have to tell my mom I'd spent all my lunch money on cookies =P
So I'll buy those two, then...the next series is The New Prophecy, right? Then I'll buy those. They should all cost about the same price, right?


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> They should all cost about the same price, right?


Yes, if you're getting them all in the same style (hardcover/paperback). Firestar's Quest costs more than hardcover /or/ paperback and The Rise of Scourge costs less.

EDIT: Hey, guys, take a look at the Question that I posted at this link. I'd like to see some/any of you work it out~

If you want to post your rationale, make sure to put it under spoiler cover.

Also note that this was made before the release of Eclipse, so therefore 



Spoiler: Eclipse



the new Wind/River/ShadowClan cats, the names Willowshine, Hollyleaf, Lionblaze, Cinderheart, Poppyfrost, and Honeyfern, as well as Bumblekit, Briarkit and Blossomkit


 don't exist at this time.

:D?


----------



## Shadowstar

*not even going to try*

Uh... What?XD

I didn't get a word of that question...XDDD


----------



## Keltena

...Leafpool.

THAT QUESTION.

@_@


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Holy crap. That'll take a while...


----------



## Autumn

:D

Here, I'll post an example with rationale~

Who is Firestar's apprentice's sister's mentor's daughter's apprentice's mother?

Who is Firestar's apprentice (Cinderpaw/Brackenpaw/Cloudpaw/Bramblepaw)'s sister (Brightheart/Cinderpelt/Tawnypelt)'s mentor (Whitestorm/Cloudtail/Firestar/Yellowfang/Brackenfur/Oakfur)'s daughter (Sorreltail/Whitewing/Squirrelflight/Leafpool/Honeyfern/Cinderheart/Poppyfrost)'s apprentice (Foxpaw/Icepaw/Jaypaw)'s mother (Ferncloud/Squirrelflight)?

Of course, in the actual Question there's only one answer, but... 8D

I'll post the rationale and answer sometime in the near future.

EDIT: Oh, by the way, we have the cover for the *second Tigerstar and Sasha book*. You can find it at the Wands and Worlds page here. (It's not yet on Moonlit Path because I don't yet have a Paint-equivalent or anything. >.<;) Scroll down to see a larger picture.

:D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Spoiler: The Riddle of Leafpool (No I did not solve it)



Who is Berrynose’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor ’s sister’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s mother’s ThunderClan counterpart’s father’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-sister’s father’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s uncle’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s mother’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s ShadowClan counterpart’s apprentice’s mentor’s RiverClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s RiverClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?



I will answer tomorrow, putting it here for easier reference. Just don't have time today D:


----------



## Shadowstar

lul wut?XD I still didn't get a word of that.


----------



## Autumn

... Um. *can't think of anything to say to help*

Here, I'll make one by going in steps -- try solving this:

Who is Sandstorm's mentor's daughter's mate? (Yeah, it's easy, but I'm doing steps~ 8D)

EDIT: hay look Long Shadows summaries

"The Clans are in turmoil. ShadowClan has turned their backs on StarClan and pledged to follow the dark predictions of Sol, the strange cat who predicted the solar eclipse. But not all the cats have lost faith in their warrior ancestors... Jaypaw is convinced that StarClan still holds an important place in the warrior code, but his search for answers leads him far back into the past of the Clans, farther back than even StarClan can remember. Lionblaze, tortured by violent dreams and bloody visions, wishes he had never been prophecied to be one of the three...but to turn his back on his denmates would be the ultimate betrayal, and Hollyleaf is terrified that once the Clans lose their faith, the warrior code will fall apart, spelling something sinister for them all. She's willing to fight to preserve it-whatever the cost. In these turbulent and confusing times, claws are unsheathed, fangs are bared, and the dark undertake of the forest is revealed. But when murder stalks into the heart of ThunderClan, the cats realize that the darkest shadows don't always lie outside the warrior code."

"As doubt rocks the forest, Firestar's three grandchildren are determined to convince the Clans that their faith in StarClan and the warrior code is more important than ever-and each one must struggle with their own hopes and fears. At the same time, murderous rage lurks in the most unexpected of places, and one cat will reveal a breathtaking secret..."

Epic. _Epic._ Only problem is that after Eclipse I have Long Shadows-phobia (despite its epic epicness) and I can't wait for November 25th without going insane first. ;~;


----------



## shadow_lugia

Above question=Brackenfur

Sandstorm's mentor=Whitestorm
Whitestorm's daughter=Sorreltail
Sorreltail's mate=Brackenfur

Now working out...



Spoiler: Question of Doom



Berrynose's mentor=Brambleclaw
Brambleclaw's daughter=Hollyleaf
Hollyleaf's mentor=Brackenfur
Brackenfur's sister=Brightheart or Cinderpelt
Brightheart's apprentice=Jaypaw/Cinderpelt's apprentice=Leafpool
I believe that this is where the line goes cold, as I believe that you aren't referring to theories, and neither had official mates. You said that sometimes errors are made.


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Spoiler: Question of Doom
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that this is where the line goes cold, as I believe that you aren't referring to theories, and neither had official mates. You said that sometimes errors are made.


No, because I consider Leafpool and Crowfeather official mates.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ah, okay.



Spoiler: Question of Doom



Leafpool's mate=Crowfeather
Crowfeather's apprentice=Heatherpaw
Heatherpaw's mentor=Crowfeather (oh um duh)
Crowfeather's mother=Ashfoot
Ashfoot's ThunderClan counterpart=Brambleclaw
Brambleclaw's father=Tigerstar
Tigerstar's apprentice=Darkstripe
Darkstripe's apprentice=Longtail
Longtail's apprentice=Swiftpaw
Swiftpaw's half-sister=Sorreltail
Sorreltail's father=Whitestorm



That's all I have time for now :P


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Question of Doom
> 
> 
> 
> Leafpool's mate=Crowfeather
> Crowfeather's apprentice=Heatherpaw
> Heatherpaw's mentor=Crowfeather (oh um duh)
> Crowfeather's mother=Ashfoot
> Ashfoot's ThunderClan counterpart=Brambleclaw
> Brambleclaw's father=Tigerstar
> Tigerstar's apprentice=Darkstripe
> Darkstripe's apprentice=Longtail
> Longtail's apprentice=Swiftpaw
> Swiftpaw's half-sister=Sorreltail
> Sorreltail's father=Whitestorm
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have time for now :P





Spoiler



wtf since when is Whitestorm Swiftpaw's father o.O And don't forget that I also consider Tigerclaw to be Firepaw's mentor as well. Yeah, there's a lot of stuff I'm not telling you. Like I said, pretty much anything on this page is what I consider fact.


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: that thing



Wasn't Sorreltail Whitestorm's dughter? That doesn't necessarily mean his half-sister's father is the same.

Of course, I may be missing the point. :/



Also, that link doesn't work.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> Spoiler: that thing
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Sorreltail Whitestorm's dughter? That doesn't necessarily mean his half-sister's father is the same.
> 
> Of course, I may be missing the point. :/





Spoiler



Sorreltail was Whitestorm and Willowpelt's daughter, while Swiftpaw was Goldenflower's son, and was mentioned at one point as Brambleclaw and *Tawnypelt*'s half-brother. 8D

As for the link... uh... try this.


----------



## Flora

...I'M NOT GOOD AT REMEMBERING FAMILY TREES OKAY?


----------



## shadow_lugia

It says it on the official website >> Swiftpaw is Willowpelt and Patchpelt's daughter, Willowpelt also mated with Whitestorm and got Sorreltail, making Sorreltail Swiftpaw's half-sister.

Either that or it goes like

Tigerstar's apprentice=Firestar
Firestar's apprentice=Brambleclaw
Brambleclaw's apprentice=Berrynose
Berrynose's half-sister=Rosekit
Rosekit's father=Spiderleg


----------



## Keltena

You guys.

Are all.

_Insane._

...so, what's the prize for figuring this out, anyway? Bragging rights?


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> It says it on the official website >>


The official website trees have been proven by Vicky to be nothing more than some HarperCollins person deciding it would be a good idea to put family trees on the site against Vicky's word and when they couldn't find any in the first series they made some up.

You can't argue with "Swiftpaw's mother, Goldenflower, sat next to him, while Bramblekit and Tawnykit, Swiftpaw's half brother and half sister, looked on with wide, scared eyes." Swiftpaw is both male and clearly Goldenflower's son as well.

Salamander: It's just for fun. 8D


----------



## Keltena

Yeah, I know. xD I just find it more fun to sit back with popcorn and watch than to participate myself.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Yeah, I know. xD I just find it more fun to sit back with popcorn and watch than to participate myself.


... 8D

Could you possibly make one of your own so that I (and anyone else) could do it? I can't find a Question long enough...  ¬_¬


----------



## Shadowstar

Who is Firestar's sister's first born's suffix-sharer's ShadowClan leader's WindClan counterpart's deputy's apprentice? 

Not a super question, and I'm not even sure of the awnser!XP*sue'd*


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Who is Firestar's sister's first born's suffix-sharer's ShadowClan leader's WindClan counterpart's deputy's apprentice?


Who is Firestar's sister (Princess)'s first born (Cloudtail)'s suffix-sharer (Brokentail/Buzzardtail/Cherrytail/Clovertail/Dappletail/Feathertail/Gorsetail/Halftail/Hazeltail/Ivytail/Ivytail/Leaftail/Lightningtail/Longtail/Pouncetail/Redtail
/Rippletail/Rosetail/Rushtail/Snaketail/Snaketail/Sorreltail/Speckletail/
Stumpytail/Swallowtail/Talltail/Whitetail)'s ShadowClan leader (Raggedstar/Blackstar/Brokenstar)'s WindClan counterpart (Tallstar/Onestar)'s deputy ([Deadfoot/Mudclaw/Onewhisker]/Ashfoot)'s apprentice ([Crowpaw/Webpaw]/[Whitepaw/Gorsepaw])?


----------



## Shadowstar

(It has an awnser?=D)

You're working it well, Leafpool...=O


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ah. Didn't know that, plus I wasn't looking at quotes:

Longtail's apprentice=Swiftpaw
Swiftpaw's half-sister=Tawnypelt
Tawnypelt's father=Tigerstar
Tigerstar's brother=o.O No idea


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Longtail's apprentice=Swiftpaw
> Swiftpaw's half-sister=Tawnypelt
> Tawnypelt's father=Tigerstar
> Tigerstar's brother=o.O No idea


Here, let me show you the answers up to that point because I can't be bothered to go see where you made the error:



Spoiler



Who is Berrynose’s mentor (Brambleclaw)’s daughter (Hollyleaf)’s mentor (Leafpool/Brackenfur)’s sister (Squirrelflight/[Cinderpelt/Brightheart])’s apprentice (Foxpaw/[Leafpool/Jaypaw])’s mate (Crowfeather)’s apprentice (Heatherpaw)’s mentor (Crowfeather/Whitetail)’s mother (Ashfoot)’s ThunderClan counterpart (Brambleclaw)’s father (Tigerstar)’s apprentice (Darkstripe/Ravenpaw/Firestar)’s apprentice ([Longtail/Dustpelt/Ferncloud]/[Cinderpelt/Brackenfur/Cloudtail/Brambleclaw])’s apprentice ([{Swiftpaw/Ferncloud/Sootfur}/{Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail}]/[Leafpool/{Tawnypelt/Whitewing/Hollyleaf}/{Lostface/Rainwhisker/Cinderheart}/Berrynose])’s half-sister (Tawnypelt/Rosekit/Mothwing)’s father (Tigerstar/Spiderleg)’s brother (Shrewpaw/Birchfall/Foxpaw)’s



It might be easier to tell you where you made an error if you would include /all/ the possibilities for any given relation instead of just the correct one, btw. 8D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Thanks for that :P This question is just like my sinus cavaties: filled to the brim and something you want gone but just can't ignore.

Shrewpaw/Birchfall/Foxpaw's mentor=Thornclaw/Ashfur/Squirrelflight
Thornclaw/Ashfur/Squirrelflight's mentor=Mousefur/Dustpelt
Mousefur/Dustpelt's mentor=Darkstripe/Redtail
Darkstripe/Redtail's mate=Neither have one.



Spoiler: Now posting what I have left for easy reference



mate’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s uncle’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s mother’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s ShadowClan counterpart’s apprentice’s mentor’s RiverClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s RiverClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> mentor=Thornclaw/Ashfur/Squirrelflight


Don't forget Sorreltail for Foxpaw~!

... I'm helping you too much, aren't I? ><;


----------



## shadow_lugia

No 8D

Shrewpaw/Birchfall/Foxpaw's mentor=Thornclaw/Ashfur/Squirrelflight/Sorreltail
Thornclaw/Ashfur/Squirrelflight/Sorreltail's mentor=Mousefur/Dustpelt/Sandstorm
Mousefur/Dustpelt/Sandstorm's mentor=Darkstripe/Redtail/Whitestorm
Darkstripe/Redtail/Whitestorm's mate=Willowpelt
Willowpelt's prefix-sharer=Willowclaw/Willowshine
Willowclaw/Willowshine's mentor=Mothwing
Mothwing's brother=Hawkfrost
Hawkfrost's mentor=Leopardstar
Leopardstar's apprentice=Hawkfrost/Whiteclaw
Hawkfrost/Whiteclaw's prefix-sharer=Whitestorm/Whitetail/Whitethroat/Whitewater/Whitewing
Whitestorm/Whitetail/Whitethroat/Whitewater/Whitewing's mentor=Onestar/Brackenfur
Onestar/Brackenfur's brother=Thornclaw
Thornclaw's mentor=Mousefur
Mousefur's apprentice=Thornclaw/Spiderleg
Thornclaw/Spiderleg's prefix-sharer=:< Stuck again

prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s uncle’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s mother’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s ShadowClan counterpart’s apprentice’s mentor’s RiverClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s RiverClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

I think you actually got the question wrong, Shadow. You're right up until you reach the second prefix-sharer, after which you accidentally repeat what you did after the first prefix-sharer. It should be ... apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor... etc.


----------



## shadow_lugia

So it should be:

Whitestorm/Whitetail/Whitethroat/Whitewater/Whitewing's apprentice=Sandstorm/Brightheart/Breezepaw/Heatherpaw/Redpaw/Icepaw
Sandstorm/Brightheart/Breezepaw/Heatherpaw/Redpaw/Icepaw's mother=Frostfur/Nightcloud/Ferncloud
Frostfur/Nightcloud/Ferncloud's mentor=Bluestar/Darkstripe/Longtail
Bluestar/Darkstripe/Longtail's mentor=Stonepelt/Tigerstar/Darkstripe
Stonepelt/Tigerclaw/Darkstripe's mentor=Thistleclaw/Tigerstar
Thistleclaw/Tigerstar's prefix-sharer=Thistlekit/Thistlepaw/Tigerkit
Now I'm stuck again :< I doubt any of them have an apprentice


----------



## Autumn

You read it wrong again. Go check it out once more. ;)


----------



## shadow_lugia

Why must you make it so confusing D<

Thistleclaw/Tigerstar's mate=Goldenflower/Sasha
Goldenflower/Sasha's daughter=Tawnypelt/Mothwing
Tawnypelt/Mothwing's mentor=Oakfur/Brackenfur/Mudfur
Oakfur/Brackenfur/Mudfur's mentor=Wetfoot/Graystripe/Firestar
Wetfoot/Graystripe/Firestar's mate=Silverstream/Millie/Sandstorm
Silverstream/Millie/Sandstorm's daughter=Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit/Squirrelflight/Leafpool
Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit/Squirrelflight/Leafpool's mentor=Mistyfoot/Dustpelt/Cinderpelt
Mistyfoot/Dustpelt/Cinderpelt's apprentice=Feathertail/Dapplenose/Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail/Leafpool
Feathertail/Dapplenose/Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail/Leafpool's mate=Crowfeather/Brackenfur/Ashfur/Brambleclaw
Crowfeather/Brackenfur/Ashfur/Brambleclaw's mother=Ashfoot/Frostfur/Willowpelt/Goldenflower
Ashfoot/Frostfur/Willowpelt/Goldenflower's apprentice=I will give up someday


----------



## Autumn

You forgot Squirrelflight as Ashfur's mate where you include her as Ashfur's.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Feathertail/Dapplenose/Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail/Leafpool's mate=Crowfeather/Brackenfur/Ashfur/Brambleclaw/Squirrelflight
Crowfeather/Brackenfur/Ashfur/Brambleclaw/Squirrelflight's mother=Ashfoot/Frostfur/Willowpelt/Goldenflower/Sandstorm
Ashfoot/Frostfur/Willowpelt/Goldenflower/Sandstorm's apprentice=Sorreltail/Honeyfern
Sorreltail/Honeyfern's apprentice=Foxpaw
Foxpaw's uncle=Ashfur
Ashfur's apprentice=Birchfall/Lionblaze
Birchfall/Lionblaze's sister=Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Hollyleaf
Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Hollyleaf's mother=Ferncloud/Squirrelflight
Ferncloud/Squirrelflight's apprentice=Foxpaw
Foxpaw's sister=Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw
Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw's mentor=Whitewing
Whitewing's father=Cloudtail
Cloudtail's apprentice=Brightheart/Rainwhisker/Daisy/Cinderheart
Brightheart/Rainwhisker/Daisy/Cinderheart's brother=Brackenfur/Thornclaw/Sootfur/Molekit
Brackenfur/Thornclaw/Sootfur/Molekit's father=Whitestorm/Brackenfur
Whitestorm/Brackenfur's mother=Snowfur/Frostfur
Snowfur/Frostfur's sister=Bluestar
Bluestar's mate=Oakheart
Oakheart's son=Mosskit/Stonefur
Mosskit/Stonefur's mentor=Crookedstar
Crookedstar's daughter=Silverstream
Silverstream's mate=Graystripe
Graystripe's apprentice=Brackenfur/Stormfur/Millie
Brackenfur/Stormfur/Millie's mate=Sorreltail/Brook/Graystripe
Sorreltail/Brook/Graystripe's mentor=Sandstorm/Dustpelt/Stormfur/Lionheart
Sandstorm/Dustpelt/Stormfur/Lionheart's mate=Firestar/Ferncloud/Brook
Firestar/Ferncloud/Brook's SkyClan counterpart=Leafstar
Leafstar's apprentice=Sparrowpelt
Sparrowpelt's sister=Cherrytail
Cherrytail's mentor=Firestar/Sandstorm/Sharpclaw
Firestar/Sandstorm/Sharpclaw's ShadowClan counterpart=Blackstar
Blackstar's apprentice=Tallpoppy
Tallpoppy's mentor=Blackstar
Blackstar's RiverClan counterpart=Leopardstar
Leopardstar's apprentice=Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost
Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost's brother=Brambleclaw

father’s successor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s RiverClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Flora

I'm not even going to _try_ the question, but I HAVE finished Eclipse because my sis brought it to school and I needed something to do until six.



Spoiler: Eclipse



Does anybody else get the impression that Sol is evil or something?  Because he's just encouraging Blackstar to go poof.

And my sis is just like, "Nooooooooooo not Shadowclan!" cause she luffs them. ^^


----------



## Autumn

I find it funny how you managed to mess up, yet the chain still keeps going. xD

"Cherrytail's mentor=Firestar/Sandstorm/Sharpclaw
Firestar/Sandstorm/Sharpclaw's ShadowClan counterpart=Blackstar
Blackstar's apprentice=Tallpoppy
Tallpoppy's mentor=Blackstar
Blackstar's RiverClan counterpart=Leopardstar
Leopardstar's apprentice=Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost
Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost's brother=Brambleclaw"

Sharpclaw is deputy of SkyClan, hence Russetfur would work as his ShadowClan counterpart too.

EDIT: 





			
				Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> Does anybody else get the impression that Sol is evil or something? Because he's just encouraging Blackstar to go poof.


Not evil as of Eclipse, but moreso in his actions in teh Long Shadows excerpt. xDx


----------



## Flora

Okay, I'm trying the question acause I can. ^^



Spoiler



Brambleclaw's father=Tigerclaw
Tigerclaw's successor=Fireheart/Blackstar 
Fireheart/Blackstar's apprentice=[Brackenfur/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail]/Tallpoppy
[Brackenfur/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail]/Tallpoppy's sister=Cinderpelt/Brightheart
Cinderpelt/Brightheart's mentor=[Fireheart/Yellowfang]/[Whitestorm/Cloudtail]
[Fireheart/Yellowfang]/[Whitestorm/Cloudtail]'s mentor= [Tigerclaw/Lionheart/Bluestar]/Fireheart
[Tigerclaw/Lionheart/Bluestar]/Fireheart's prefix-sharer= Tigerkit/Lionblaze
Tigerkit/Lionblaze's RiverClan counterpart= I lose. D:


----------



## Keltena

Spoiler: Eclipse



I really don't like the word evil. I see Sol as more like amoral. (...sorry for lack of explanation, but I'm not really thinking straight at the moment.)


----------



## Flora

I shoulda plopped Russetfur in.



Spoiler



Firestar/Sandstorm/Sharpclaw's ShadowClan counterpart=Blackstar/Russetfur
Blackstar/Russetfur's apprentice=Tallpoppy/Cedarheart
Tallpoppy/Cedarheart's mentor=Blackstar/Russetfur
Blackstar/Russetfur's RiverClan counterpart=Leopardstar/Mistyfoot
Leopardstar/Mistyfoot's apprentice=[Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost]/[Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]
[Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost]/[Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]'s brother=Brambleclaw/Stormfur
Brambleclaw/Stormfur's father=Tigerclaw/Graystripe
Tigerclaw's successor=[Fireheart/Blackstar]/Brambleclaw
[Fireheart/Blackstar]/Brambleclaw's apprentice={[Brackenfur/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail]/Tallpoppy}/Berrynose
{[Brackenfur/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail]/Tallpoppy}/Berrynose's sister=[Cinderpelt/Brightheart]/Hazeltail
[Cinderpelt/Brightheart]/Hazeltail's mentor=[Fireheart/Yellowfang]/[Whitestorm/Cloudtail]/Dustpelt
[Fireheart/Yellowfang]/[Whitestorm/Cloudtail]/Dustpelt's mentor= [Tigerclaw/Lionheart/Bluestar]/Fireheart/[Redtail/Darkstripe]
[Tigerclaw/Lionheart/Bluestar]/Fireheart/[Redtail/Darkstripe]'s prefix-sharer= [Tigerkit/Lionblaze]/[Redpaw/Redstar]/[Darkflower/Darkfoot]
[Tigerkit/Lionblaze]/[Redpaw/Redstar]/[Darkflower/Darkfoot]'s RiverClan counterpart= Leopardstar/Riverstar/Birchstar/Crookedstar



HAHA!

EDIT: Mores.

Leopardstar/Riverstar/Birchstar/Crookedstar's prefix-sharer= Birchfall
Birchfall's mentor= Ashfur
Ashfur's apprentice=Birchfall
Birchfall's love= help please.

The rest is love’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Lionblaze is also Ashfur's apprentice.

ANSWERING THE QUESTION CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT~



Spoiler: question answer



Answer is Foxpaw. There were a few errors, but someone managed to get it right anyway so meh.



... I just spent the last four hours doing the problem and then decided I didn't want to and deleted it. I hate myself sometimes. x.x


----------



## Flora

...OH.



Spoiler: doing the question CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT



Ashfur's apprentice=Birchfall/Lionblaze
Birchfall/Lionblaze's love= Heatherpaw
Heatherpaw's mentor= Crowfeather
Crowfeather’s mate= Nightcloud/Leafpool/Feathertail
Nightcloud/Leafpool/Feathertail’s mother= Sandstorm/Silverstream
Sandstorm/Silverstream’s mate= Firestar/Graystripe
Firestar/Graystripe’s predecessor= [Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Whitestorm
[Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Whitestorm’s daughter= Tawnypelt/Mistyfoot/Sorreltail
Tawnypelt/Mistyfoot/Sorreltail’s apprentice= [Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]/Foxpaw
[Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]/Foxpaw’s mother= Silverstream/Ferncloud
Silverstream/Ferncloud’s apprentice= Darn you.

mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> Spoiler: doing the question CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> [Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Whitestorm’s daughter= Tawnypelt/Mistyfoot/Sorreltail


Mothwing much? 8D


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'll do a question :D

Who is Longtail's apprentice's daughter's mentor's uncle's mother's mentor's successor's sister's son's mate's apprentice's father's sister's prefix-sharer's successor's son's apprentice's mother's father's successor's apprentice's sister's apprentice's prefix-sharer's daughter's mate's daughter's crush's mother's daughter's father's brother's mentor's father's apprentice's successor's love's love's brother's mother's father?


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!! I want to join!! I know I'm a little late, but...please?


----------



## Flora

Leafpool said:


> Mothwing much? 8D


:O How did I forget Mothy?!?



Spoiler



[Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Whitestorm’s daughter= [Tawnypelt/Mothwing]/Mistyfoot/Sorreltail
[Tawnypelt/Mothwing]/Mistyfoot/Sorreltail’s apprentice= Willowpaw/[Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]/Foxpaw
Willowpaw/[Featherpaw/Dapplepaw]/Foxpaw’s mother= Mosspelt/Silverstream/Ferncloud
Mosspelt/Silverstream/Ferncloud’s apprentice= Pebblepaw
Pebblepaw's mother=Dawnflower
Dawnflower’s prefix-sharer= Dawncloud/Dawnkit/Dawnstar
Dawncloud/Dawnkit/Dawnstar’s mother= Tawnypelt
Tawnypelt's mentor= Brackenfur/Oakfur
Brackenfur/Oakfur’s mentor= [Graystripe/Firestar]/Wetfoot
[Graystripe/Firestar]/Wetfoot’s mentor= Lionheart/[Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Boulder
Lionheart/[Tigerclaw/Bluestar]/Boulder’s apprentice= Graystripe/[Darkstripe/Firestar/Ravenpaw]/[Frostpaw/Runningpaw]/Wetfoot
Graystripe/[Darkstripe/Firestar/Ravenpaw]/[Frostpaw/Runningpaw]/Wetfoot’s mate= [Silverstream/Millie]/Sandstorm
[Silverstream/Millie]/Sandstorm’s mentor= Graystripe/Whitestorm
Graystripe/Whitestorm’s daughter= [Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit]/Sorreltail
[Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit]/Sorreltail’s mate= Crowfeather/Brackenfur
Crowfeather/Brackenfur’s mate= [Feathertail/Leafpool/Nightcloud]/Sorreltail
[Feathertail/Leafpool/Nightcloud]/Sorreltail’s mother= Silverstream/Sandstorm/Willowpelt
Silverstream/Sandstorm/Willowpelt’s apprentice= Sorrelpaw/Honeypaw/ToomanySkyClancatstoname
Sorrelpaw/Honeypaw’s love= Brackenfur
Brackenfur’s half-sister=darn you.

prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Sure why not :D *add*



> Who is Longtail's apprentice's daughter's mentor's uncle's mother's mentor's successor's sister's son's mate's apprentice's father's sister's prefix-sharer's successor's son's apprentice's mother's father's successor's apprentice's sister's apprentice's prefix-sharer's daughter's mate's daughter's crush's mother's daughter's father's brother's mentor's father's apprentice's successor's love's love's brother's mother's father?





Spoiler



Who is Longtail's apprentice (Swiftpaw/Fernpaw/Sootpaw)'s daughter (Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw)'s mentor (Whitewing)'s uncle (Thornclaw/Brackenfur)'s mother (Frostfur)'s mentor (Bluefur)'s successor (Firestar)'s sister (Princess)'s son (Cloudtail)'s mate (Brightheart)'s apprentice (Jaypaw)'s father (Brambleclaw)'s sister (Tawnypelt)'s prefix-sharer (Tawnyspots/Tawnyfur)'s successor (Bluefur)'s son (Stonefur/Mosskit)'s apprentice (Shadepaw/Stormpaw)'s mother (Silverstream)'s father (Crookedstar)'s successor (Leopardstar)'s apprentice (Whitepaw/Hawkpaw)'s sister (Mothwing)'s apprentice (Willowpaw)'s prefix-sharer (Willowpelt/Willowclaw)'s daughter (Sorreltail)'s mate (Brackenfur)'s daughter (Honeyfern/Cinderheart/Poppyfrost)'s crush (Berrynose)'s mother (Daisy)'s daughter (Hazeltail/Rosekit)'s father (Smoky/Spiderleg)'s brother (Shrewpaw/Birchfall/Foxpaw)'s mentor (Thornclaw/Ashfur/[Squirrelflight/Sorreltail])'s father (Firestar/Whitestorm)'s apprentice ([Cinderpaw/Brackenpaw/Cloudpaw/Bramblepaw]/[Sandpaw/Brightpaw])'s successor (Leafpool)'s love (Crowfeather)'s love (Feathertail/Leafpool)'s brother (Stormfur)'s mother (Silverstream)'s father (Crookedstar)?



EDIT: 





> Sorrelpaw/Honeypaw’s love= Brackenfur
> Brackenfur’s half-sister=darn you.


Berrynose?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Got it right *sigh* I just have no time to make one as insanely complicated as yours >.>


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Got it right *sigh* I just have no time to make one as insanely complicated as yours >.>


What I did was constantly carry around a notebook for a couple of months, and when I had the time I would fill in some of the problem and the rationale in a separate page of the notebook.

Or you can always write the question here and edit it whenever you have time until you think it's complete.


----------



## Flora

...I'm oblivious to love in the books, aren't I? :P

Sorrelpaw/Honeypaw’s love= Brackenfur/Berrynose
Brackenfur/Berrynose’s half-sister= Rosekit
Rosekit's prefix-sharer= Rosetail
Rosetail’s killer= ...?

apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## shadow_lugia

If only I had known about those questions back when I wrote a 100-page fanfiction of crap about Pokemon. I would've done that instead of doing the fanfiction of crap.

EDIT: Rosetail's killer=Blackfoot/Blackstar. It's mentioned briefly in Into the Wild.


----------



## Flora

^ THANK YOU! Now I remember. ^^



Spoiler



Rosetail’s killer= Blackfoot
Blackfoot's apprentice= Tallpoppy
Tallpoppy’s son= Marshkit/Toadfoot
Marshkit/Toadfoot’s prefix-sharer= Toadkit
Toadkit’s father= Spiderleg
Spiderleg’s mentor= Mousefur
Mousefur’s prefix-sharer= Mousewhisker/Mousefang
Mousewhisker/Mousefang’s sister= Hazeltail
Hazeltail’s mentor= Dustpelt
Dustpelt’s mate= Ferncloud
Ferncloud’s daughter= Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw
Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw’s mentor= Whitewing
Whitewing’s mother= Brightheart
Brightheart’s mother= Frostfur
Frostfur’s mentor= Bluestar
Bluestar’s apprentice= Frostfur/Runningwind/Firestar
Frostfur/Runningwind/Firestar’s daughter= [Cinderpelt/Brightheart]/[Squirrelflight/Leafpool]

apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s killer’s son’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s son’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s father’s mate’s mother’s father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?



Taking a break. ^^


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hey, let's work on it together!

You like the idea?


----------



## Flora

Suresure!  I have nothing better to do. ^^



Spoiler



[Cinderpelt/Brightheart]/[Squirrelflight/Leafpool]'s apprentice= Leafpool/Jaypaw/Fowpaw
Leafpool/Jaypaw/Fowpaw’s brother= Lionblaze/[Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall]
Lionblaze/[Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall]’s prefix-sharer= Lionheart/Birchstar/other Shrewpaw
Lionheart/Birchstar/other Shrewpaw’s mentor= Sunstar/Ratscar
Sunstar/Ratscar’s brother= Featherwhisker
Featherwhisker’s apprentice= Spottedleaf
Spottedleaf’s love= Firestar
Firestar’s daughter= Squirrelflight/Leafpool
Squirrelflight/Leafpool’s mate= Brambleclaw/Crowfeather
Brambleclaw/Crowfeather’s apprentice= Berrynose/Heatherpaw
Berrynose/Heatherpaw’s mother= Daisy
Daisy’s mate= Smoky/Spiderleg
Smoky/Spiderleg’s mentor= Mousefur
Mousefur’s mate= o.o help?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Spoiler



Squirrelflight/Leafpool’s mate=Brambleclaw/Crowfeather/Ashfur
Brambleclaw/Crowfeather/Ashfur’s apprentice=Berrynose/Heatherpaw/Birchfall/Lionblaze
Berrynose/Heatherpaw/Birchfall/Lionblaze’s mother=Daisy/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight
Daisy/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight’s mate=Smoky/Spiderleg/Dustpelt/Brambleclaw/Ashfur
Smoky/Spiderleg/Dustpelt/Brambleclaw/Ashfur’s mentor=Mousefur/Redtail/Darkstripe/Firestar/Dustpelt
Mousefur/Redtail/Darkstripe/Firestar/Dustpelt’s mate=Squirrelflight/Ferncloud
Squirrelflight/Ferncloud's mother=Sandstorm/Brindleface
Sandstorm/Brindleface's killer=Tigerstar
Tigerstar's son=Brambleclaw/Hawkfrost
Brambleclaw/Hawkfrost's sister=Tawnypelt/Mothwing
Tawnypelt/Mothwing's mentor=Brackenfur/Oakfur/Mudfur
Brackenfur/Oakfur/Mudfur's suffix-sharer mentor=Graystripe/Firestar/Wetfoot
Graystripe/Firestar/Wetfoot's mate=Silverstream/Millie/Sandstorm
Silverstream/Millie/Sandstorm's daughter=Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit/Leafpool/Squirrelflight
Feathertail/Briarkit/Blossomkit/Leafpool/Squirrelflight's apprentice=Hollyleaf/Jaypaw/Foxpaw
Hollyleaf/Jaypaw/Foxpaw's brother=Lionblaze/Jaypaw/Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall
Lionblaze/Jaypaw/Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall's mentor=Ashfur/Brightheart/Leafpool/Mousefur/Thornclaw
Ashfur/Brightheart/Leafpool/Mousefur/Thornclaw's mentor=Dustpelt/Whitestorm/Cloudtail/Cinderpelt/Mousefur
Dustpelt/Whitestorm/Cloudtail/Cinderpelt/Mousefur's apprentice= Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail/Sandstorm/Brightheart/Rainwhisker/ Daisy/Cinderheart/Leafpool/Thornclaw/Spiderleg
Ashfur/Sorreltail/Squirrelflight/Hazeltail/Sandstorm/Brightheart/Rainwhisker/Daisy/Cinderheart/ Leafpool/Thornclaw/Spiderleg's mate=Squirrelflight/Brackenfur/Brambleclaw/Ashfur/Firestar/Cloudtail/ Smoky/Spiderleg/Crowfeather/Daisy
Squirrelflight/Brackenfur/Brambleclaw/Ashfur/Firestar/Cloudtail/Smoky/Spiderleg/ Crowfeather/Daisy's mother=Sandstorm/Frostfur/Goldenflower/Brindleface/ Princess/Ferncloud
Sandstorm/Frostfur/Goldenflower/Brindleface/ Princess/Ferncloud's apprentice=Foxpaw
Foxpaw's brother=Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall
Spiderleg/Shrewpaw/Birchfall's mentor=Mousefur/Thornclaw/Ashfur
Mousefur/Thornclaw/Ashfur's mentor=Mousefur/Dustpelt
Mousefur/Dustpelt's prefix-sharer=Mousewhisker/Mousefang
Mousewhisker/Mousefang's mentor=Spiderleg
Spiderleg's son=Toadkit
Toadkit's prefix-sharer=Toadfoot
Toadfoot's mother=Tallpoppy
Tallpoppy's prefix-sharer=Tallstar
Tallstar's apprentice=Morningflower
Morningflower's son=Gorsepaw
Gorsepaw's mentor=Onestar
Onestar's apprentice=Gorsepaw/Whitetail
Gorsepaw/Whitetail's apprentice=Breezepaw/Heatherpaw
Breezepaw/Heatherpaw's father=Crowfeather
Crowfeather's mate=Leafpool/Nightcloud
Leafpool/Nightcloud's mother=Sandstorm

Must go to dinner now

father’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

FLAMEY'S BACK, BABY! |D

... Finally, after my computer freaking out, school attacking me with homework, and meeting Vicky in Seattle, I have a moment to get on TCoD. <3

Aaaand, I'm not sure what to post righ--OH GREAT STARCLAN LEAFY THAT QUESTION. e_e I keep working on it, but my brain tends to break after a few minutes. Nnnghf.

In other news, Sol is four years old, Vicky is the awesome, all my Russian books are signed now, and I'm rereading Power of Three for the first time (I know, I suck). Hollyleaf is officially my favorite of the three. <3


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Hollyleaf is officially my favorite of the three. <3


Realleh.

What I find funny is that I consider myself a mix of Squirrelflight, Sandstorm and a little bit of Hollyleaf. Flametail is almost the exact same way, since we apparently have the same personalities. She hates Squirrelflight and Sandstorm and likes Hollyleaf. 8D

... Yeah, I don't think I'd like myself if I were a Warriors character either. xD


----------



## Shadowstar

I got ADP and TDH(A Dangerous Path and The Darkest Hour) today.=3 Must.. Break.. Away.. From.. PMD2... Time...


----------



## Autumn

Congrats. =3

Random note of today: Apparently the Russians are as far as at least Dark River in terms of books published. See?

(Jaypaw's mouth looks like a butt. :[ )


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Beware, Shadowstar. The Darkest Hour will eat your Sol soul. *doesn't feel like making sense*


Lulz, Leafy, I are insane. xD I hate the cats I'm most like--except for Holleh, who should be going on the favorites list, which I desperately need to update.

And on the subject of the DR cover, you have a very interesting mind. xDD This is true. BUT AT LEAST IT FEATURES JAYxSTICK 8D


By the way...
DO NOT CLICK IF YOU HAVE ALREADY TAKEN IN THE MAXIMUM AMOUNT OF AWESOMENESS YOU CAN PROCESS TODAY.


----------



## Autumn

I see awesomeness. It's cool. :3

*is going to make the Twilight Leafpool her avatar when she gets paint system back*

By the way, if you're wondering which covers are which, Into the Wild is the bottom left and the books go right-to-left up the page (the book before The Sight and Dark River is Firestar's Quest, and the book at the top is Secrets of the Clans). :D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

my library only has 3 warriors books XD i plan one requestiong some,anyway leafpool is my favorite caracter cuz leafpool is awsome *looks angerly at the user leafpool*
all i have read so far is

dawn and twilight of series 2,i plan on reading firestars quest


----------



## Shadowstar

I made/stole from some where when I saw it but isn't exactly stealing because it can be used for anything and isn't copyrighted! It goes sort of like this, but you need something edible and own all Warriors books of at least one series. I'll use candy for an example.

Events to eat at:
If any cat says "Great StarClan!" in a scentance.+1
If Brakenfur says it.+2
If Firepaw/Heart/star is called a kittypet.+1
If a leader is killed.+1
If there is more than two gatherings in one book.+3
If the Moonstone/pool is mentioned.+1
If there is a battle.+1
If ShadowClan is involved.+4
If Firestar mentions Bluestar/Spottedleaf/Yellowfang/Cinderpelt/Tigerclaw.+2
If it is a dream.+5

The end.

I'll go and finish ADP now. Maybie.


----------



## Flora

Russia gets cooler covers. D:



Spoiler



You forgot Feathertail, s_l. ^^
Crowfeather's mate=Leafpool/Nightcloud/Feathertail
Leafpool/Nightcloud/Feathertail's mother=Sandstorm/Silverstream
Sandstorm/Silverstream's father=Crookedstar
Crookedstar’s apprentice= Graypaw/Stonepaw
Graypaw/Stonepaw’s prefix-sharer=[Graystripe/Graymist]/[Stoneclaw/Stonepelt/Stonestream]
[Graystripe/Graymist]/[Stoneclaw/Stonepelt/Stonestream]’s apprentice=[Brackenpaw/Stormpaw/Millie]/[Shadepaw/Stormpaw]/Bluepaw
[Brackenpaw/Stormpaw/Millie]/[Shadepaw/Stormpaw]/Bluepaw’s apprentice=  [Tawnypaw/Whitepaw/Hollypaw]/Brook/[Frostpaw/Runningpaw/Firepaw]
[Tawnypaw/Whitepaw/Hollypaw]/Brook/[Frostpaw/Runningpaw/Firepaw]’s mate= Rowanclaw/Stormfur/Sandstorm
Rowanclaw/Stormfur/Sandstorm’s daughter= Dawnkit/[Squirrelflight/Leafpool]
Dawnkit/[Squirrelflight/Leafpool]’s mentor= Dustpelt/Cinderpelt
Dustpelt/Cinderpelt’s mentor= [Redtail/Darkstripe]/[Firestar/Yellowfang]
[Redtail/Darkstripe]/[Firestar/Yellowfang]’s mate= Sandstorm/Raggedstar
Sandstorm/Raggedstar’s apprentice= [Sorreltail/SkyClan/Honeyfern]
[Sorreltail/Honeyfern]’s apprentice= Foxpaw
Foxpaw’s mentor= Squirrelflight/Sorreltail
Squirrelflight/Sorreltail’s father= Firestar/Whitestorm
Firestar/Whitestorm’s apprentice= [Cinderpaw/Cloudpaw/Bramblepaw]/[Sandpaw/Brightpaw]
[Cinderpaw/Cloudpaw/Bramblepaw]/[Sandpaw/Brightpaw]’s mother= Frostfur/Princess/Goldenflower

mentor’s sister’s son’s mate’s daughter’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## shadow_lugia

That Warriors Website said:
			
		

> Ten, River, Wind and Thunder


What?

TenClan?

And Christ Shadowstar, how many times can a person possibly puke in one series?

EDIT: Frostfur/Princess/Goldenflower's mentor=Bluestar
Bluestar's sister=Snowfur
Snowfur's son=Whitestorm
Whitestorm's mate=Willowpelt
Willowpelt's daughter=Sorreltail
Sorreltail's brother=Rainwhisker/Sootfur
Rainwhisker/Sootfur's prefix-sharer=Rainstorm/Rainfur
Rainstorm/Rainfur's mate=Petalnose
Petalnose's prefix-sharer=Petalkit
Petalkit's mother=Icewing
Icewing's prefix-sharer=Icewhisker/Icepaw
Icewhisker/Icepaw's mentor=Whitewing
Whitewing's mentor=Brackenfur
Brackenfur's sister=Cinderpelt/Brightheart
Cinderpelt/Brightheart's apprentice=Leafpool/Jayfeather
Leafpool/Jayfeather's brother=Lionblaze
Lionblaze's mentor=Ashfur/Tigerstar/Hawkfrost
Ashfur/Tigerstar/Hawkfrost's sister=Ferncloud/Mothwing
Ferncloud/Mothwing's mentor=Darkstripe/Longtail/Mudfur
Darkstripe/Longtail/Mudfur's mentor=Tigerstar/Darkstripe
Tigerstar/Darkstripe's son=Brambleclaw/Hawkfrost
Brambleclaw/Hawkfrost's half-brother=Hawkfrost/Brambleclaw (o.O)
Hawkfrost/Brambleclaw's mentor=Leopardstar/Firestar
Leopardstar/Firestar's apprentice=Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail/Brambleclaw
Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail/Brambleclaw's daughter=Whitewing/Hollyleaf
Whitewing/Hollyleaf's mentor=Brackenfur/Leafpool
Brackenfur/Leafpool's mate=Sorreltail/Crowfeather
Sorreltail/Crowfeather's brother=Rainwhisker/Sootfur/Eaglekit
Rainwhisker/Sootfur/Eaglekit's mentor=Cloudtail/Longtail/Thornclaw
Cloudtail/Longtail/Thornclaw's mentor=Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur
Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur's prefix-sharer=Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang

mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> I made/stole from some where when I saw it but isn't exactly stealing because it can be used for anything and isn't copyrighted! It goes sort of like this, but you need something edible and own all Warriors books of at least one series. I'll use candy for an example.
> 
> Events to eat at:
> If any cat says "Great StarClan!" in a scentance.+1
> If Brakenfur says it.+2
> If Firepaw/Heart/star is called a kittypet.+1
> If a leader is killed.+1
> If there is more than two gatherings in one book.+3
> If the Moonstone/pool is mentioned.+1
> If there is a battle.+1
> If ShadowClan is involved.+4
> If Firestar mentions Bluestar/Spottedleaf/Yellowfang/Cinderpelt/Tigerclaw.+2
> If it is a dream.+5
> 
> The end.
> 
> I'll go and finish ADP now. Maybie.


Oooooh. <3 Sounds fun. I might try it when I get a chance.


----------



## Shadowstar

shadow_lugia said:
			
		

> And Christ Shadowstar, how many times can a person possibly puke in one series?


XDD I dunno.



> Ten, River, Wind and Thunder


Once there were ten clans of cats...XDDD

I might do it, but I have no candyyyyy.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Once there were ten clans of cats...XDDD


Oh, right, that reminds me! At an author chat after Firestar's Quest came out, Magicyop (one of the admins of Wands and Worlds) said something to the effect of "There were once nine Clans. No, wait, make that eight. Anyway, there were seven. In the forest there were six Clans. There were only five. And now there are four."

Or possibly three. What do you call the fear of Long Shadows? Long Shadows-phobia? Does anyone have a technical term? 8D


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Oh, hey! I'll probably do the candy thing for Firestar's Quest, which I just got from the library. But, anyway, while I was checking out, the librarian [[Really awesome guy. The library is right next to my school, too, so...READING FTW]] informed me that Erin Hunter is a _* pen name !!!!!! *_ And so, I'm off to investigate.


----------



## Autumn

*~[insert name here]~* said:


> ...informed me that Erin Hunter is a _* pen name !!!!!! *_ And so, I'm off to investigate.


Investigation over~

There are actually four people under the name Erin Hunter: Victoria Holmes (the original editor for the series, she creates all the plots and everything about the books - and she's the Erin that tours), Kate Cary (one of the writers), Cherith Baldry (another of the writers) and Tui Sutherland (newest addition to the group, was originally an editor but then began to write some of the books). To figure out which author a book's by, turn to the dedication and it should say "Special thanks to _____" with a name in the blank, and that name is the writer who wrote the book. Yeah.


----------



## Shadowstar

Spoiler: the tecnical term that I made up.



Lonishadophobia


----------



## Flora

Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur's prefix-sharer=Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang
Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang's mate=...wait, what?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

can someone give a list of warriors books in order i realy want to read more of warriors,i just need to request em at the library


----------



## Autumn

Shadow Lugia and Flora:



> Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur's prefix-sharer=Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang
> Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang's mate


Sorry. Error on my part. There should be "mother" before there is "mate".



may white said:


> can someone give a list of warriors books in order i realy want to read more of warriors,i just need to request em at the library


First series:
Into the Wild
Fire and Ice
Forest of Secrets
Rising Storm
A Dangerous Path
The Darkest Hour

Second series:
Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

Third series:
The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse

Special editions:
Firestar's Quest (actually takes place between series one and two)

Field guides:
Secrets of the Clans
Cats of the Clans
(Both of these should be read after you finish what there is of the third series.)

Manga:
The Lost Warrior
Warrior's Refuge
Warrior's Return (these three take place between series two and three, but should be read for the first time after you finish The Sight)
The Rise of Scourge (takes place before/during the first series, but should be read for the first time after you finish The Darkest Hour)
Tigerstar and Sasha: Into the Woods (takes place during A Dangerous Path and The Darkest Hour, but should be read for the first time after you finish Dawn)

Yeah.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang's mother=Daisy
Daisy's mate=Smoky/Spiderleg
Smoky/Spiderleg's apprentice=Mousewhisker
Mousewhisker's sister=Hazeltail
Hazeltail's mother=Daisy
Daisy's mentor=Cloudtail
Cloudtail's apprentice=Brightheat/Daisy/Rainwhisker/Cinderheart
Brightheart/Daisy/Rainwhisker/Cinderheart's mate=Cloudtail/Smoky/Spiderleg
Cloudtail/Smoky/Spiderleg's sister=Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw
Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw's prefix-sharer=Hollyleaf/Icewing/Icewhisker
Hollyleaf/Icewing/Icewhisker's sister=Wharrgharrbl

sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Shadow, my notebook actually has you wrong on the post before the one you just made - under Leopardstar/Firestar's apprentices, you forgot Brackenfur.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Leopardstar/Firestar's apprentice=Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail/Brambleclaw/Brackenfur
Whiteclaw/Hawkfrost/Cinderpelt/Cloudtail/Brambleclaw/Brackenfur's daughter=Whitewing/Hollyleaf/Cinderheart/Poppyfrost/Honeyfern
Whitewing/Hollyleaf/Cinderheart/Poppyfrost/Honeyfern's mentor=Brackenfur/Leafpool/Cloudtail/Thornclaw/Sandstorm
Brackenfur/Leafpool/Cloudtail/Thornclaw/Sandstorm's mate=Sorreltail/Crowfeather/Brightheart/Firestar
Sorreltail/Crowfeather/Brightheart/Firestar's brother=Rainwhisker/Sootfur/Eaglekit/Brackenfur/Thornclaw
Rainwhisker/Sootfur/Eaglekit/Brackenfur/Thornclaw's mentor=Cloudtail/Longtail/Thornclaw/Graystripe/Firestar/Mousefur
Cloudtail/Longtail/Thornclaw/Graystripe/Firestar/Mousefur's mentor=Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur/Lionheart/Tigerstar/Bluestar
Firestar/Darkstripe/Mousefur/Lionheart/Tigerstar/Bluestar's prefix-sharer=Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang/Lionblaze/Tigerkit
Darkfoot/Darkflower/Mousewhisker/Mousefang/Lionblaze/Tigerkit's mother=Daisy/Squirrelflight/Tawnypelt
Daisy/Squirrelflight/Tawnypelt's mate=Smoky/Spiderleg/Brambleclaw/Ashfur/Rowanclaw
Smoky/Spiderleg/Brambleclaw/Ashfur/Rowanclaw's apprentice=Mousewhisker/Berrynose/Birchfall/Lionblaze/Talonpaw/Ivytail
Mousewhisker/Berrynose/Birchfall/Lionblaze/Talonpaw/Ivytail's sister=Hazeltail/Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Hollyleaf
Hazeltail/Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Hollyleaf's mother=Daisy/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight
Daisy/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight's mentor=Cloudtail/Darkstripe/Longtail/Dustpelt
Cloudtail/Darkstripe/Longtail/Dustpelt's apprentice=Brightheat/Daisy/Rainwhisker/Cinderheart/Longtail/Dustpelt/Swiftpaw/Sootfur/ Ashfur/Sorreltail/Hazeltail
Brightheart/Daisy/Rainwhisker/Cinderheart/Longtail/Dustpelt/Swiftpaw/Sootfur/Ashfur/ Sorreltail/Hazeltail's mate=Cloudtail/Smoky/Spiderleg/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight/Brackenfur
Cloudtail/Smoky/Spiderleg/Ferncloud/Squirrelflight/Brackenfur's sister=Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Leafpool/Cinderpelt/Brightheart
Hollykit/Larchkit/Icepaw/Leafpool/Cinderpelt/Brightheart's prefix-sharer=Hollyleaf/Icewing/Icewhisker/Leafstar/Leaftail/Cinderfur/Cinderheart/Brightflower
Hollyleaf/Icewing/Icewhisker/Leafstar/Leaftail/Cinderfur/Cinderheart/Brightflower's sister=Honeyfern/Poppyfrost
Honeyfern/Poppyfrost's mentor=Sandstorm/Thornclaw
Sandstorm/Thornclaw's mentor=Whitestorm/Mousefur
Whitestorm/Mousefur's mate=Willowpelt
Willowpelt's prefix-sharer=Willowclaw/Willowshine
Willowclaw/Willowshine's sister=Wharrgarrbl

mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Willowclaw/Willowshine's sister=Wharrgarrbl
> 
> mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


This whole bit is a bit messed up in the typing. It should be:
Willowshine/Willowclaw's mother's apprentice's sister's mentor's suffix-sharer's apprentice's daughter's prefix-sharer's ThunderClan counterpart's... and from there on out it's correct.


----------



## shadow_lugia

:/ Too bad I just got out of the mood.

*uses Flora as a shield*


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Leafpool said:


> Investigation over~
> 
> There are actually four people under the name Erin Hunter: Victoria Holmes (the original editor for the series, she creates all the plots and everything about the books - and she's the Erin that tours), Kate Cary (one of the writers), Cherith Baldry (another of the writers) and Tui Sutherland (newest addition to the group, was originally an editor but then began to write some of the books). To figure out which author a book's by, turn to the dedication and it should say "Special thanks to _____" with a name in the blank, and that name is the writer who wrote the book. Yeah.


Hmm. Well, that's really interesting. All of the books are in the same writing style, though, so they must all be really good. Or, at least, all of the ones so far. Come to think of it, Firestar's Quest is in a totally different style...

Anyway, going to go see if I can find the first book in the first series. You know, the actual first book. Don't ask why I didn't read it first, because I won't answer. And now I might think about doing one of those incredibly long questions. And run out of patience. Anyway, we'll just have to see.


----------



## Flora

*does not like being used as a shield*

I have things to do, too.  Like writing.

Flowerblaze: And making family trees for your dragons.

Shut up.

Willowshine/Willowclaw's mother= Mosspelt
Mosspelt's apprentice= Pebblepaw
Pebblepaw's sister= Minnowpaw
Minnowpaw's mentor= Voletooth
Voletooth's suffix-sharer= Jaggedtooth
Jaggedtooth's apprentice= Rowanclaw
Rowanclaw's daughter= Dawnkit
Dawnkit's prefix-sharer= Dawncloud/Dawnflower/Dawnstar
Dawncloud/Dawnflower/Dawnstar's ThunderClan counterpart= Bluestar/Firestar/Owlstar/Redstar/Sunstar


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> Dawncloud/Dawnflower/Dawnstar's ThunderClan counterpart= Bluestar/Firestar/Owlstar/Redstar/Sunstar





Spoiler



A Clan counterpart refers to only a cat who was in that position _at the same time_ as the mentioned cat. For example, Firestar's WindClan counterpart could be Deadfoot (as deputy), Tallstar or Onestar (as leader).


----------



## Flora

Ah.  Meh bad. ^^;


----------



## shadow_lugia

I avoided the bullets :D

*stares at ten holes in Flora's head*

On the other hand...


----------



## Shadowstar

I finished ADP,  now I'm reading TDH.

I have lost all respect for Blustar as soon as she said that Brightpaw's warrior name would be 



Spoiler:  name



Lostface



That's just cruel.


----------



## Autumn

(has anyone here not read A Dangerous Path? If so, spoilers below. xP I'm getting spoiler-paranoid...)

Well, you _do_ have to take into account that she has no respect for StarClan or Fireheart anymore and has gone mentally unstable, to the point where she's no longer worried about the fate of her Clan - you've seen Fireheart taking all matters of the Clan into his own paws? Yeah.

Don't forget that she came back to her senses during her final moments, however. I love that scene.


----------



## Shadowstar

Yeah... But the name is still cruel and, faith in StarClan or not, should have been nicer, it's not like Brightpaw lost her whole face. It could have been Brightface.

Yeah, the scene was epic.


----------



## eevee_em

Hey look, a club for the awesomest books ever!*joins*

I'm glad Firestar changed her name to Brightheart. It's like the perfect name!


----------



## Shadowstar

That could have been under a nice spioler tag, not everyone has read past TDH yet.=/

Welcome to the club.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Shadowstar said:


> That could have been under a nice spioler tag, not everyone has read past TDH yet.=/
> 
> Welcome to the club.


like me,when i start readine more of the series it will take me a few months to complete it,i can read 1 book a week at the speed i read at


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> That could have been under a nice spioler tag, not everyone has read past TDH yet.=/


Especially when you consider that, y'know, we were just talking about that...

Anyway, welcome to the club. It's always nice to have new members.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Redstar's mentor=Wow that ended quick

mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Redstar's mentor=Wow that ended quick


You messed up the question again~


----------



## shadow_lugia

I must have interpreted it wrong. I thought you meant you left it out.

Redstar's mother=Yet another oppurtunity to enjoy WHARRGARBL

apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s brother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s father’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mate’s ThunderClan counterpart’s successor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s killer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s father’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s killer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s sister’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s kit’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s WindClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s best friend’s mentor’s cousin’s mother’s aunt’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s mother’s brother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s suffix-sharer’s prefix-sharer’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s half-brother’s father’s grandmother’s daughter’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s apprentice’s love’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s apprentice’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s mate’s brother’s Clan prefix’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mentor’s daughter’s mother’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-brother’s mate’s cousin’s prefix-sharer’s son’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s ThunderClan counterpart’s suffix-sharer’s successor’s predecessor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s granddaughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s nephew’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s aunt’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s love’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s son’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s sister’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mentor’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mate’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s son’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s daughter’s father’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s cousin’s apprentice’s mate’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s apprentice’s apprentice’s apprentice’s mate’s mother’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s daughter’s cousin’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s mate’s half-brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s son’s mentor’s apprentice’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s son’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s love’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s niece’s father’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s mate’s brother’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s SkyClan counterpart’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s father’s sister’s half-brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s mother’s suffix-sharer’s apprentice’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s suffix-sharer’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mentor’s son’s apprentice’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s loves’ brother’s mentor’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s successor’s mother’s mentor’s sister’s prefix-sharer’s predecessor’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s suffix-sharer’s daughter’s mother’s apprentice’s daughter’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mother’s mate’s mother’s prefix-sharer’s denmate’s daughter’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s love’s successor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s sister’s apprentice’s sister’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s mother’s sister’s son’s mentor’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s successor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s apprentice’s mother’s sister’s apprentice’s apprentices brother’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s father’s mentor’s successor’s apprentice’s daughter’s mentor’s brother’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s daughter’s apprentice’s sister’s father’s apprentice’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mentor’s brother’s mother’s mentor’s nephew’s daughter’s mate’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mate’s daughter’s apprentice’s brother’s prefix-sharer’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s brother’s love’s mate’s son’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s son’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mother’s apprentice’s brother’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s half-sister’s apprentice’s prefix-sharer’s daughter’s daughter’s love’s half-sister’s prefix-sharer’s killer’s apprentice’s son’s prefix-sharer’s father’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s son’s apprentice’s mother’s mate’s mentor’s apprentice’s sister’s mentor’s nephew’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mentor’s sister’s mate’s apprentice’s brother’s mother’s mate’s apprentice’s love’s mentor’s mate’s son’s love’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice’s mentor’s sister’s apprentice’s mare’s mother’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mother’s mentor’s prefix-sharer’s mentor’s predecessor’s daughter’s mentor’s mentor’s mate’s daughter’s mate’s son’s mentor’s mentor’s predecessor’s apprentice’s mate’s father’s mate’s father’s successor’s apprentice’s half-sister’s mentor’s mate’s apprentice?


----------



## Autumn

Either I failed at typing this part of the question or you interpreted it wrong again. :/ Look at the question as it appears on the link once more...


----------



## Shadowstar

Guess what! Guess what! Guess what! Guess what! Guess what!=DDD

I FINISHED TDH!=DDD

MIDNIGHT HERE I COME!=D

And I'm getting it tommarrow!


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Guess what! Guess what! Guess what! Guess what! Guess what!=DDD
> 
> I FINISHED TDH!=DDD
> 
> MIDNIGHT HERE I COME!=D
> 
> And I'm getting it tommarrow!


Congrats. What did you think?

And I think it would be a better idea to read Firestar's Quest before Midnight, but it's your call. *shrug*


----------



## Shadowstar

Hm... But Firestar's quest is so expensive, I only have $25 and I would have to wait a week if not more to get another(depends on how much money I have).

I might... Oh yeh, my mom is paying, I'll get... BOTH!(Mwahahahaha!)

I really liked it, it's dramatic at the end and I cried a little when 



Spoiler: TDH



Firestar lost a life...



I was thinking 



Spoiler: TDH



BloonClan would drive them out in the end and the rest of the book they would be heading to the Lake territory.

Scourge is epic.


 Firestar is epic. Everything is epic.



Spoiler: Death in TDH



(Waaaaah Whiiiiiittttttteeeeessssssssstttttttooooorrrrrrrrrmmmmmm, WHHHHHYYYYY?!)


----------



## Keltena

Spoiler tags pleeeeeeaaase! D;


----------



## Shadowstar

Better?(I honestly didn't know what you meant.)


----------



## Keltena

Sorry... but yeah, that was what I meant. If it involves a character death, then it's pretty much a rule it should be spoilered.


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: TDH



Whiiiiiiiiitey...I luffed him. *sniffle*


----------



## eevee_em

Spoiler: TDH



I loved him to. I almost cried when he died.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I forgot to take my pills when he died...

And a few other things *cough*


----------



## Vriska Serket

I finished Eclipse the other day, and it was awesome. Lionblaze is really mean now, though. ;; I don't think I like him any more.

Anyways, Dark River is my favorite so far.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Eclipse FTW~ Dx And I agree with you about Lionblaze. I used to like him, but now Hollyleaf is the only one of the three I like. Every time Lion or Jay-jay went, "STOP FRETTING ABOUT THE WARRIOR CODE MOUSE-BRAIN >O" I thought, _But she's right..._

Though I'm growing more fond of Jaypaw, especially since I'm _finally_ getting to reread Power of Three. WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU FLAMEY YOU HATE THAT CAT. O_e


----------



## Vriska Serket

:D I got Cats of the Clans, The Rise of Scourge, and Tigerstar and Sasha: Into the Woods today. After this, I only need to read Graystripe's manga series and I'll have read every book currently out! :DDD


----------



## Munchkin

Hmph =/
I still need to buy The Rise of Scourge, Firestar's Quest, the whole second series, all the other manga...
Basically everything besides the first series.

About that, I've started rereading the first series, and I've finished ItW again =]
Can't wait till I reach TDH for the second time =]


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Hmph =/
> I still need to buy The Rise of Scourge, Firestar's Quest, the whole second series, all the other manga...
> Basically everything besides the first series.


And the third series too. 8D

Firestar's Quest and The Rise of Scourge are _epic._ ^^


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Yes, I know, I'm almost done with it now!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

TRoS=win. I had no idea so much brilliance could be packed into 96 pages.


*glares at self for having only read FQ twice, Twilight and Sunset three times, Graystripe's manga once or twice, The Sight twice, and the rest of PO3 once* Must make sure they've all been read at least four times by November 25. Not that that will happen, but I shall try.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> *glares at self for having only read FQ twice, Twilight and Sunset three times, Graystripe's manga once or twice, The Sight twice, and the rest of PO3 once* Must make sure they've all been read at least four times by November 25. Not that that will happen, but I shall try.


You will need a _lot_ of free time for that. I suggest school. |D

I had something I was going to say, but I forget what it was. D: Here, have my epic fanfic instead. |D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

SCHOOL IS, LYK, THE, LYK, PERFECT WAY TO FINISH ALL THE BOOKS OVER AND OVER AGAIN

I mean, between NaNoWriMo, the Internet, my dad's wedding, a trip to Montreal, various holidays, monotype-ing, replaying 2-3, and the like, when else am I going to read? >_> 

Well, through basically no time outside of school, I've gone from Twilight (I think) to Dahk Rivah, from the beginning to now, so... AMAZING PROGRESS IS AMAZING.


Tch, Lakey Leafy, you shameless advertiser you. What am I going to do with you? Despite the trueness of the epic statement.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> SCHOOL IS, LYK, THE, LYK, PERFECT WAY TO FINISH ALL THE BOOKS OVER AND OVER AGAIN


Except it _is._ When else does one find time to complete Firestar's Quest in the space of seven hours?
Yes, I'm serious. I did complete Firestar's Quest at school one day.



> I mean, between NaNoWriMo, the Internet, my dad's wedding, a trip to Montreal, various holidays, monotype-ing, replaying 2-3, and the like, when else am I going to read? >_>


Ooh, your dad's getting married? Is your future-stepmom an evil dictator like movies always portray stepmoms? xD

And you're still lucky for getting to go to Montreal aaaaa



> Well, through basically no time outside of school, I've gone from Twilight (I think) to Dahk Rivah, from the beginning to now, so... AMAZING PROGRESS IS AMAZING.


GOOD FOR YOU




> Tch, Lakey Leafy, you shameless advertiser you. What am I going to do with you? Despite the trueness of the epic statement.


I haven't posted it here yet. Besides, I'm working on the /actual/ sequeeeeels. :D


----------



## eevee_em

After about a month of going through the 40-some people who beet me to the waiting list, Eclipse _finally_ came in at the library! So now I'm read Eclipse.*reads*


----------



## Keltena

I finally read the mangas I hadn't gotten to yet. And oh my god, TRoS is _amazing_. O_O

That is all.


----------



## Shadowstar

YES! I'M READING MIDNIGHT!=D

No, I haven't read FQ. It was twenty fucking dollars, I'll read it when I have more money. I'm NOT going to be left with five dollars.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> I finally read the mangas I hadn't gotten to yet. And oh my god, TRoS is _amazing_. O_O
> 
> That is all.


Isn't it? TRoS is _epic win._ <3

Random fact of the whenever: We have release dates for some books~! Updates in the first post in just a minute.


----------



## Spoon

I haven't posted here in a while :<

 I have agree that The Rise of Scourge is definitely the best manga released, though it's shortness made me mildy sad.

 Ahaha, I'm wondering what you guys think what clan (or would you be rogue, loner, or kittypet), name, role, and apperance you'd have in the Warriors' universe.


----------



## Shadowstar

Hmmm... I'd be Swiftwish of the ShadowClan as a warrior and I'd climb the ranks to become Swiftstar, I'd be a black cat with amber-green eyes and a white paw, basicly an invert of Blackstar, sort of.


----------



## Autumn

Lakestorm of SkyClan. Medicine cat, and a blue-gray she-cat with white paws and a white-tipped tail with blue eyes.


----------



## Keltena

Leaftail of RiverClan. Long-legged golden tabby with amber eyes, and a very insecure deputy or leader.

...I think.


----------



## Pig-serpent

I'll join.
I loved the first 2 seris, but the 3rd didn't intrest me.  My favirote cats are ... a lot of them.  I don't like a lot of the villans, though...
I got Brightshadow of Shadow Clan.


----------



## Tailsy

I'd be... Morningpoppy of ShadowClan and be like the resident queen. :B I'm way too lazy to fight but medicine isn't my thing either, so yeah. I guess I'd be a tortoiseshell but I dunno. x3


----------



## shadow_lugia

I've always imagined myself as Thornstar of WindClan, tawny fur and amber eyes. Leader of course.

Either that or Tawnyflower of WindClan, also tawny with amber eyes, but with white paws+belly. I'd be a warrior :3


----------



## eevee_em

I'd be Maplesong of ShadowClan, long, very dark brown fur, dark amber eyes. I'd be a warrior.


----------



## Autumn

Shiny Spoink said:


> I'll join.
> I loved the first 2 seris, but the 3rd didn't intrest me.


*gasps* The third is _the_ most epic Dx

Various other characters of mine are Cloudysky - ThunderClan-born but moved to SkyClan, warrior, and white she-cat with pale gray splotches and light blue eyes, and Cloudfrost - SkyClan - white she-cat with blue eyes. Yes, I do adore SkyClan. <3

Fwee, I think I'll write moar Time stuff nao. <3


----------



## Spoon

x3 I completely forgot about what I'd be, and thank you guys for all of your answers, too. I thought if I got around to it, I could draw a picture of all of us as warriors. 

 As for me, I'm either be in WindClan or ThunderClan, as a medicine cat. I'd be a light silver, dappled (with white) cat with a thin build, and have dull blue eyes (or maybe amber). I have no ideas for a name, though :< I'd love a few suggestion, though.


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> As for me, I'm either be in WindClan or ThunderClan, as a medicine cat. I'd be a light silver, dappled (with white) cat with a thin build, and have dull blue eyes (or maybe amber). I have no ideas for a name, though :< I'd love a few suggestion, though.


Silvercloud because I'm annoyingly plain. xD I like the sound of Snowdapple or Icedapple, too, or Frostcloud or something... *throwing out random things*


----------



## eevee_em

Spoon said:


> As for me, I'm either be in WindClan or ThunderClan, as a medicine cat. I'd be a light silver, dappled (with white) cat with a thin build, and have dull blue eyes (or maybe amber). I have no ideas for a name, though :< I'd love a few suggestion, though.





Leafpool said:


> Silvercloud because I'm annoyingly plain. xD I like the sound of Snowdapple or Icedapple, too, or Frostcloud or something... *throwing out random things*


Snowdapple sounds pretty.


----------



## Pig-serpent

Above that was what I got at the offical site.  If I had to choose a name, it would be Swinefoot of WindClan


----------



## Shadowstar

I finished Midnight and Moonrise. Bes books I ever read.*speeding throuh TNPU*


Spoiler: Moonrise



NOOO FEATHERTAIL WHY?



I can't wait to get Dawn...


----------



## Keltena

Shadowstar said:


> I finished Midnight and Moonrise. Bes books I ever read.*speeding throuh TNPU*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moonrise
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO FEATHERTAIL WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get Dawn...





Spoiler: Moonrise



And you thought she had main character immunity... ;_; _Warriors_ really is an Anyone Can Die series.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Spoiler: Moonrise
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought she had main character immunity... ;_; _Warriors_ really is an Anyone Can Die series.





Spoiler: whatever



It certainly is. Although while it would appear to be "anyone can die", it somehow also appears to be "nobody gets drastically injured and/or sick".

Wait a minute, why does everyone seem to forget _Firestar's_ death in The Darkest Hour? o.o That's a death, whether he has nine lives or not, but... xD

I certainly didn't expect Feathertail's death, but I don't think it was because I expected main character immunity - I think it was more about the fact that everyone thought that if anyone died it would be _Stormfur_ - aside from the silver cat thing there weren't any hints toward Feathertail, and the battle was happening far too fast for anyone to think about what would happen before Feathertail had already died.

Doesn't stop me from missing her, though. She was one of my favorites. Hers was the only death I cried at.


----------



## Shadowstar

*nodnod*
My friend says "Firestar is a gary-stu that survived for all 21 books so far." but it's not nessesarily true, 



Spoiler: TDH



he lost a life in The Darkest Hour, and it should count because you're right Leafpool, it IS a death.



She loves Tigerstar.<3...~

I like both, but Firestar has become(so far to me) meh.

*waits to get Dawn so she can read Twilight then Starlight(?) then whatever book is next*


----------



## shadow_lugia

Sunset is the end of TNP.

And then POT.

Hehe... another pot series...


----------



## silverfur

i love warriors! they are the best cats ever! go thunderclan!


----------



## Shadowstar

Please use capitals... And proper grammar...><;

Welcome to the club, Silverfur! I am Shadowstar, my made up warrior name is Jewelstar(BECAUSE I CAN!XD) and my clan is the LightClan(AGAIN BECAUSE I CAN)

Don't like it? Then I'm Jewelwing of the ShadowClan.*shot*

ShadowClan for the win! They can pwn ThunderClan to the moon and back!XD

I wonder....


----------



## Pig-serpent

spoiler for THP Firestar also died in one of TNP books, I think it was the third or fourth


----------



## Tailsy

eevee_em said:


> Snowdapple sounds pretty.


Dappledsnow sounds nicer. :3

And Firestar is fairly Stu-ish, but he's written in a way that you can generally sympathise with him -- like Harry in the Harry Potter series -- even though you _know_ it's impossible for him to be that perfect.

Mind you I'm a total ShadowClan cat so I need to dislike him on principle. xP

And oh, I wish I had money~ ;; I want to buy Eclipse so badly
and I want people to stop thinking I mean the Twilight book >:|


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> And Firestar is fairly Stu-ish, but he's written in a way that you can generally sympathise with him -- like Harry in the Harry Potter series -- even though you _know_ it's impossible for him to be that perfect.


Whereas I have to stand up for him because I don't believe he's a Gary-Stu; just the main character. Although I can't think of any convincing arguments at the moment Dx ask Flametail when she gets back on Monday


----------



## shadow_lugia

...Flametail is a girl?

Wtf D:


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> ...Flametail is a girl?
> 
> Wtf D:


What made you think that she was a guy? xD


----------



## shadow_lugia

...I'm not quite sure.

Whoa wait. Salamander is female too.

Should I just swap what gender everyone is in my mind?


----------



## Autumn

I'm male! xD *shot*

I wouldn't mind, I get mistaken for a male a lot online. Either that or everyone pronounces my name wrong in real life. My name's got a really controversial pronunciation, but it's so uncommon for it to be pronounced like it is that even when I just _say_ my name to people they can pronounce it wrong. >_<;

SAO

I changed my avatar. 8D It's Leafpool (of course) from Russian Twilight.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I always thought you were female because Leafpool is female :D

Plus your sig seems feminine to me.


----------



## Autumn

Well, yeah, but the member Cinderpelt is male. xD

EDIT: By the way, I'm unsure if I yet showed you the awesome Russian Warriors site...? The paw/link on the far left is the books link, and contains awesome Russian Warriors covers of epic win. 8D

The cover at the top of the Books page is Secrets of the Clans, but that's all I'll say - it's pretty fun to guess at which book as which, especially when you consider how obvious the cats on the covers are in relation to the books. ^^


----------



## ignore_this_acct

wow^... it makes the warrior books look like kittypet books XD

ps- i finished sereies 2!


----------



## Keltena

Wow, do I really get mistaken for a guy that often? xD I mean, I guess 'Salamander' is fairly gender-neutral (unlike my other alias, Keltena), but still... I think the only reason I don't make mistakes like that is because I'm so afraid of getting something dumb like that wrong, I always double-check to see. /offtopic


----------



## ignore_this_acct

you avitar looks like something a guy wold use plus alot of guys like salamanders


----------



## Dragon

Can I join? :sad: I'm up to Outcast, and I read Eclipse a week ago


----------



## shadow_lugia

may white said:


> you avitar looks like something a guy wold use plus alot of guys like salamanders


YOUR GRAMMAR AND SPELLING CAUSED MY EYES TO BURN AND DIE


----------



## eevee_em

O.K., so I just got done reading Eclipse and_I do not trust Sol!_1.I don't think he knew about the prophecy. I think he could sense it's power, but I don't think he knew it and was just guessing what he told the kits. 2.If really did know about the prophecy, why would he stay in ShadowClan's camp and lead Blackstar away from StarClan?

And welcome to the club, XDragonFireX!


----------



## Autumn

eevee_em said:


> .If really did know about the prophecy, why would he stay in ShadowClan's camp and lead Blackstar away from StarClan?





Spoiler: Eclipse



I think it was because, despite the prophecy, he still didn't believe that StarClan were all-powerful over the forest, and he wanted to convince the cats not to put all their faith in StarClan, because the three were going to someday surpass StarClan in their power. Has anyone else noticed how the Clans seem to be leaning more towards trusting in StarClan that everything works out the way it should in PoT? In series 1, the Clans seemed more independent. I think this is purposeful, but that's just me...



[/rant]


----------



## Shadowstar

Finished Dawn.



Spoiler: Dawn



NO STORMFUR STAY WITH THE CLANS!TT Oh well. I hope he's happy with Brook Where Small Fish Swim.I wonder what his tribe name will be? Maybie Fur Of Coming Storms?XD But the ending was epic. _Epic._


----------



## Keltena

Heheh, nah, his name doesn't change. Although that would be cool.


----------



## Shadowstar

Yes it would.=33


----------



## eevee_em

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was because, despite the prophecy, he still didn't believe that StarClan were all-powerful over the forest, and he wanted to convince the cats not to put all their faith in StarClan, because the three were going to someday surpass StarClan in their power. Has anyone else noticed how the Clans seem to be leaning more towards trusting in StarClan that everything works out the way it should in PoT? In series 1, the Clans seemed more independent. I think this is purposeful, but that's just me...
> 
> 
> 
> [/rant]





Spoiler: Eclipse



I agree with you completely, but you missed my point. I just don't think Sol is this all-knowing prophecy-mentore Jaypaw seems to think he is. That, and Blackstar turning away from StarClan ruined him for me, and he was one of my favorite charectors;_;


----------



## Autumn

eevee_em said:


> Spoiler: Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you completely, but you missed my point. I just don't think Sol is this all-knowing prophecy-mentore Jaypaw seems to think he is. That, and Blackstar turning away from StarClan ruined him for me, and he was one of my favorite charectors;_;





Spoiler: Eclipse



I never said I thought Sol was omnipotent - what I believe is that his abilities rival those of the three and StarClan's, but they're simply _different._ I imagine him as a cat version of Midnight - he knows things, but he's not necessarily told by StarClan. I don't have a clue as to how he would know these things (about the Clans, first off, and then quite obviously StarClan, the prophecy and the eclipse), but somehow he _knows._ Whether or not he actually knew about the prophecy or was just guessing at it, you have to admit he has some suspicion to him - the most obvious hint, in my mind, is the way he's twice been claimed to have a hypnotic gaze. I might be reading too much into it, but if you'll remember, Thornclaw brought him right into camp despite his being, well, a _loner,_ and then there's of course Blackstar and the whole ShadowClan ordeal.

When I mentioned his being similar to Midnight, don't take it as if he believes in StarClan as fervently as Midnight or any Clan cat (barring Cloudtail, Mothwing and of course the current Blackstar/ShadowClan), but I do think he _believes_ in StarClan, at any rate. Cloudtail and Mothwing never tried to turn their Clan away from StarClan. But Sol's more outspoken in his belief of StarClan and how they actually are, and he's just bent on convincing the Clan cats that there's something more beyond StarClan: a change that they can't control; a destiny predetermined by the actions of three ThunderClan cats and not even slightly influenced by StarClan; the eclipse; and, of course, StarClan's surrender (I interpret Jaypaw's thoughts in that chapter to mean that the eclipse changed StarClan as well as the living Clans, and now the Clan cats might as well be on their own - StarClan are now powerless to influence the Clan cats or shape their destiny...). By the way, I also have a belief that the eclipse is directly linked to the three - and not just because of Sol's analogy that the eclipse represents the change that now allows Jaypaw, Hollyleaf and Lionblaze to directly control the fate of the Clans.

I also had a random theory for how such a thing can happen with the three: power-influenced omnipotence. This doesn't mean they're able to walk up to some cat and go "hey go jump off a cliff" and they do so, it's more along the lines of... well... I think my best example would be Outcast. The three wanted to go the mountains, thus it was so. Jaypaw explains this at the end of the book, but it's not quite too clear. What I'm trying to say is... say that, I dunno, Berrynose, Hazeltail and Mousewhisker wanted to go to the mountains for the reasons Jaypaw, Hollyleaf and Lionblaze wanted to go, and the three didn't want to go. They (Berry/Hazel/Mouse) wouldn't have gotten to go. Now, say Jaypaw, Hollyleaf and Lionblaze didn't want to go to the mountains, but no other cats did (aside from Brambleclaw, Squirrelflight, Stormfur and Brook, obviously), either. The opportunity for Jay/Holly/Lion to go to the mountains may not have come up.

... This is turning into a rant of sorts, isn't it? *closes spoiler tag*


----------



## Flametail von Karma

shadow_lugia said:


> ...Flametail is a girl?


Wait, I am? D: I guess we'll have to move to Canada to get married now, Leafy. 

... Actually, that would explain a lot. Like the obsession with Firestar and Phoenix. 

Mrrph. I'd say more, but my brain is /ded/ after Halloween.

*endpost*

Wait, that wasn't even vaguely on-topic, was it? Guess I'll have to say something somewhat relevant.



Spoiler: Eclipse



Sol makes me want to break things. Lots of things. >| And the rabid fangirling on Warrior's Wish does not win him any points here. *tends to shy away from things that are popular objects of fangirlage* 'Kay, he doesn't believe that StarClan is all-powerful, fine. And he's right. But that doesn't mean he has to go shoving his beliefs down the throats of everyone else. Who gave _him_ the right to whisper things in Blackstar's ear, corrupting him and destroying his faith so that he could drag ShadowClan away from the lake, a decision that could get all four Clans slaughtered? If there's one thing I'm sure of, it's that Sol is bad news. [/rant]


----------



## eevee_em

Flametail said:


> Spoiler: Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> Sol makes me want to break things. Lots of things. >| And the rabid fangirling on Warrior's Wish does not win him any points here. *tends to shy away from things that are popular objects of fangirlage* 'Kay, he doesn't believe that StarClan is all-powerful, fine. And he's right. But that doesn't mean he has to go shoving his beliefs down the throats of everyone else. Who gave _him_ the right to whisper things in Blackstar's ear, corrupting him and destroying his faith so that he could drag ShadowClan away from the lake, a decision that could get all four Clans slaughtered? If there's one thing I'm sure of, it's that Sol is bad news. [/rant]


That's what I'm saying. 

Warroircats.com actually updated and has the book descriptoin for Long Shadows. It is freakin' _awesome_!


----------



## Dragon

Is anyone doing a Warriors fanfic for NaNoWriMo? Just curious, I mught do one next year....


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Whoop! Someone agrees with me! xD (Not counting you, Leaf. I _know _you agree with me.)

8O Flametail comes bearing news. 

First:







SUNRISE COVER, ANYONE? 

Second:

Click the cover for a browse-inside of Long Shadows!


----------



## Shadowstar

GIMMIE STARLIGHT OF GIMMIE DEATH!

Flametail, those covers pwn. One more reason why I need to hurry through TNP!


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


>


qwertyuiop

asdfghjkl

zxcvbnm

RWIWQFMIRR

_ASREEKFEDEKE_

EPIC

PICTURE

IS

EPIC (I bet it's Breezepaw. 8D)

... nrrg... must... not... read... past... the Allegiances... of Long Shadows... @_@
EDIT: aw crap I can't even read the Allegiances :<


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I think it's Holly. :D

...

*hits surprise me button repeatedly*

...

...........

Dnn...

Mmmf...

W-WHAT THE FRICKIN' _HELL_?!

...

Guys, if you don't want to be spoiled, don't click the "Surprise Me" thing. 

But I will say this. Long Shadows=... Okay, so I can't possibly describe it. But... *incomprehensible sounds spew from mouth*

... Well, I'll say that those people who think Warriors has gone downhill are as wrong as they can possibly be. I'll make them _eat. their. words. _after they read Long Shadows.


----------



## Autumn

... Are you _trying_ to tempt me? D: You know I'm currently anti-spoiler and all the more so because Long Shadows is too epic to read before you read it!

*making no sense*

... wait, why am I not even the least bit as impatient as I usually am? o.o I'm weird...


----------



## Flametail von Karma

N-no, though I realize that is tempting. And I am not making sense either so your nonsense is sensical to me. 

Great, Flamey, good decision to not put your LS sig on your USB. v.v


----------



## Spoon

I need to comment here~

 Mostly due to the epicness of the new cover. It has snow on it (and Hollyleaf.)~

...I thought that Breezepaw had amber eyes, though...

 Ah, I reserved Long Shadows :D


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> ...I thought that Breezepaw had amber eyes, though..


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Hmm, guess it is Hollyleaf.

... then why the hell isn't Lionblaze on LS

(PS Flametail chatroomz nao.)


----------



## Flametail von Karma

It _is_ epic, no? :D

And Breezepaw does have amber eyes. But hey, the cover artists never get these things right anyway.


B-by the way, concerning the ThunderClan traitor from Sunset... I-I don't know who it is, but... 



Spoiler: LONG SHADOWS



it is by no means Ashfur. That is absolutely impossible as of now.


----------



## Spoon

I find it very amusing that fans can spot a mistake before the book's even released :D



Spoiler: Long Shadows and Sunset



I sort of figured that Ashfur wouldn't be the one to be a traitor, because even though he disliked Brambleclaw, he held no grudges against Firestar, and why would he assist Brambleclaw with taking over ThunderClan. I'm very tempted to say it was Cinderkit for humour reasons.



 Eh, I kind of feel like drawing a cat, and I was curious if you'd like me to draw a certain Warriorcat? x3 I'm quite indesive when it comes to drawing things.


----------



## ijy101

Hi can I join?  I am a huge fan of the warriors series.  I got every one the day they came out!


----------



## Spoon

I bet Leafpool would be happy to accept you~ 

 Oh, all of them? Did you actually begin with Into the Wild? Do you mind me asking what got you into the series?


----------



## ijy101

Well actualy that is the only one I didn't get when it came out, but I did all the others! And, well, I love cats and I saw it one day (the 1st one) and so I picked it up.


----------



## Autumn

You've been a fan a lot longer than any other fan here, then. xD Didn't get into it 'til '06.


----------



## ijy

Sorry there was a mix up and some how I got banned but I am back.(I used to be ijy101)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I'm pretty sure you can't do that. Legally.

Hey, remember me? The guy who posted twice and forgot about this place? Well, I'm back. Yay.
Btw, I got into Warriors because of that guy up there^


----------



## shadow_lugia

I searched for names in that thing and got lucky.

Yes, murder has unexpected source...


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> I searched for names in that thing and got lucky.
> 
> Yes, murder has unexpected source...


No spoiling it for me D:


----------



## ijy

Hey what is your favorite book/character.


----------



## eevee_em

ijy said:


> Hey what is your favorite book/character.


Book: The Darkest Hour.

Character: That's a hard one....probably either Leafpool or Jaypaw.


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> Hey what is your favorite book/character.


My favorite book has been Firestar's Quest since it was released, although I'm _positive_ it will become Long Shadows once it's released. My second favorite is Moonrise, and my third favorite is The Rise of Scourge.

My favorite character is - obviously - Leafpool, my second favorite is Cloudstar (I know, I know, that makes no sense...) and my third favorite is Jaypaw.

Hey, what about favorite shippings? :3 I've got too many non-canon shippings that I like to count, so my favorite canons are LeafxCrow, BramblexSquirrel, FeatherxCrow, CloudxBright and GrayxSilver. (And JayxStick. >P)


----------



## Shadowstar

So far, Dawn and for character, I gotta go with Brambleclaw because 



Spoiler: TDH



Tigerstar's dead.D;


----------



## shadow_lugia

JayxStick all the way :D

Favorite Charrie=Whitestorm

I always liked Forest of Secrets.

And I've always supported BlackxTawny and RunningxWillow


----------



## Dragon

For book, it's either Eclipse, Twilight, or Sunset, (look at the Twilight books!) and favourite character is Hollypaw*cough*. Nudge nudge wink wink. And shippings... meh, I don't like love. I like action, blood, and fighting >:)


----------



## Taliax

YAAAY! _I must join!_ Warriors is my favorite book series _ever_

btw my favorite character is hollyleaf. Perhaps to signal that she's Leafpool's daughter?


----------



## ijy

My favorite book is darkest hour and my favorite cats are whitestorm, stonefur and tallstar


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> btw my favorite character is hollyleaf. Perhaps to signal that she's Leafpool's daughter?


Except don't forget that _Firestar_ was the one who named her, and he... probably wouldn't know if she were Leafpool's daughter after all.

I disagree with that theory, but I'm not going to go into much detail to prevent arguments, because W&W has taught me that arguing over the LeafxJay theory leads to all kinds of crap.


----------



## ijy

the rumer that jaypaw hollyleaf and lionblaze are leafpools kip is a bunch of  CRAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I like all of the books. But my favorite character is Jaypaw.
The endings to their names should be in *spoiler tags*, Ijy.


----------



## Shadowstar

And, Ijy, you shouldn't say that because some people might belive that they are. Not me, because I don't have eclipse, just sayin'.

And yes, spoiler tags would be nice.^^

Erm... I'm getting Starlight tomarrow.^o^


----------



## ijy

Sorry. how do you do that?


----------



## ijy

sorry but I here that myth on wariorcats.com all the time and it annoys me. who even made that up any way?


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> Sorry. how do you do that?


[spoiler=whatever]insert your text here.[/spoiler]

Should show up like this: 



Spoiler: whatever



insert your text here.


----------



## ijy

okay thanks . did you hear what the fourth series is going to be called.the fourth aprentice.


----------



## Shadowstar

*facepalm* Proper grammar, please.

And I belive that should be in spoiler tags? I don't know. Probroly.^^~



Spoiler: Starlight



Wait... ShadowClan's boarder is before the clearing? Anyway, PURE EPICNESS


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> Spoiler: Starlight
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... ShadowClan's boarder is before the clearing? Anyway, PURE EPICNESS





Spoiler: I have no clue



The borders seem to constantly change. o.o Especially in the first series with the ShadowClan border - sometimes it sounds as if there's no Thunderpath at all, sometimes the ThunderClan border ends far  before the Thunderpath, sometimes it seems that ThunderClan's territory includes the Thunderpath... etc. The WindClan and ShadowClan borders will likely end up confusing you in the next few books, especially a discrepancy between the WindClan border in The Sight and Dark River.


----------



## ijy

that shouldnt be in spoiler tags because it is not giving anything away.


----------



## Autumn

I was only putting it in spoiler tags because Shadow did. o.o;


----------



## Shadowstar

ijy said:


> that shouldnt be in spoiler tags because it is not giving anything away.


Please PLEASE *PLEASE* use proper grammar. Like appastrophe and capital letters and all that nice stuff~^^



Spoiler: Starlight



I got to the part where lightning struck the tree at the end~ It was epic.^^ And at the back of the book... why is there a preveiw for The Sight? It's after Sunset so wouldn't it spoil what happens in Sunset/Twilight? Because I haven't the slightest clue who Jaykit is. =/


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: Starlight



Because Jaykit doesn't appear until The Sight, it's not really spoiling anything.  Also...maybe you got a later release or something? *shrugs*


----------



## Shadowstar

Spoiler: Starlight



Oh really? Okay then.^^


----------



## Autumn

Is it a paperback copy? If it is, that would make sense, then. My old paperback The Darkest Hour had a preview for Midnight, even though when the hardcover was published I don't think they had yet planned a second series (and it shows: there is no such excerpt in my hardcover copy).


----------



## ijy

leafpool have you seen the 2 covers for rising storm ? what is up with that.what is your favorite seies.


----------



## Shadowstar

Ijy said:


> Leafpool have you seen the 2 covers for Rising Storm?  What is up with that? By the way, what is your favorite series?


Fixed. :3

Assuming you're talking to everyone, mine is The New Prophecy. So far.*shifty eyes*

I haven't read anything past Starlight, plus Firestar's Quest.


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> leafpool have you seen the 2 covers for rising storm ? what is up with that.what is your favorite seies.


Apparently Cloudtail "didn't look fierce enough" or something. Not that Sandstorm looks any better. I spent like ten minutes staring at my hardcover RS when it arrived.

Favorite series? In all honesty I'd have to see Po3. I know the first is the "original" and all that, but I'm more into the third series since... well... I'm reading it as it's released, whereas not the first series or the second (other than the Twilight cliffhanger...). It's also more epic than I would have ever dared to imagine from The Sight (which isn't that great until you reread with the rest, really). :/


----------



## ijy

the gost thing next to firestar was sandstorm!? I thout it was firestar.


----------



## Autumn

Wait, which picture are you talking about? o.o


----------



## ignore_this_acct

there are 2 rising storm covors?


----------



## Autumn

^ Yes, there are: hardcover and paperback.

Apparently some people are getting Long Shadows early. o.O I didn't check the topic, so I'm not sure where the person in question lives (I know Canadians have been getting their books a couple days early since at least The Sight), but you may want to go check your local bookstore anyway.

I'm not. I'm waiting 'til Tuesday, and I don't want to get my hopes up.

Meanwhile, I'm passing the time by writing NaNo, stories about warriors in marching bands, calculating my sanity level through means of stuff from my algebra class, rejoicing about the party in French on Tuesday, shaking with fear for the fact that I'll find out on Tuesday when I have to public speak (and dress up for the occasion), rereading Po3, drawing pictures of cats (usually /the/ Three, but I also did one of Firestar and one of a sleeping cat on a rug on Christmas - and I colored it), randomly calculating my favorite Warriors books, planning elaborate scenes for the future of the marching-cats fanfic, staring at the Dark River cover and marveling at how Heatherpaw's color seems to change under different light and how right now it looks like barbecue chips, trying to figure out some of the confusing stuff in Outcast, and sleeping.

;D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

All I am doing is reading the twilight sereies,some kid is taking forever reading ecipse at my school...Mayby you can get long shadows on ebay *checks*
EDIT:You can get it off of ebay but you have to preorder it


----------



## Taliax

I'm getting Long Shadows on Tuesday. Oh, and which cover of Rising Storm do you like better? I prefer hardcover. And, asuming whoever asked which series is your favorite was talking to everyone, I like PoT the best. (Eclipse rocked, and Long Shadows better live up to the exerpt. Not that I doubt that or anything. *is shot*)


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> (Eclipse rocked, and Long Shadows better live up to the exerpt. Not that I doubt that or anything. *is shot*)


Long Shadows, by the look of it, is the most epic Warriors book to date. Just ctrl + f Long Shadows.

(also check out the very first question :D)

By the way, I don't remember when this was shown - but at some point, whether it was an author chat or something else, a claim was made that "the biggest secret _ever_ in Warriors would be revealed at the end of Long Shadows". <3

EDIT: For Tailsy: "Lakestorm: Hey Vicky! Someone In Scotland Who Orders Warriors Books Off Amazon 'cause That's How Obsessed She Is Says Hi!"

yeah uh it's actually in all caps, but the chatroom did weird things to words in all caps at the time.

... 100+ people all on the chatroom at once does weird things to brains and composure.


----------



## ijy

Leafpool said:


> Wait, which picture are you talking about? o.o


 the soft copy one with the second cat next to fireheart. i am still keeping my record of getting all the books the day they come out. tomorrow my dad is taking meright after school(my dad works at my school music teacher)to barnes and nobles!


----------



## ijy

when you get long shadows check the back to see what the next book will be then find ou when it is coming out(i think it will be march hopefully before my birthday 3-6-08


----------



## Autumn

... We've known for a while now that its name is Sunrise (the cover's somewhere in the last few pages) and it's coming out April 21st.


----------



## ijy

awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn

I finished Long Shadows.

... *stumbles away from the bed she was reading on, begins to hyperventilate and laugh like a maniac*

What. The Hell. What the hell what the hell what the hell what the hell _WHAT THE HELL_

...

...



Spoiler: Long Shadows



I can't think coherently. I honestly can't. All my initial thoughts about the book - Tawnypelt and her kits, the false sign, my laughing at Jaypaw and Jay's Wing, and the knowledge that I was closer than I thought when I believed he had been reincarnated from Rock. He. Was. An ancient. Cat. He was. He was Jay's Wing and he went in the tunnels and there was a weirdo cycle... he found out that the ancient cats went to the mountains _so he decided that they should go to the mountains_ and... and......

I've gone mentally insane. I did. I've been laughing like a maniac, screaming, crashing into walls, stumbling around drunk, collapsing on the ground...

And it appears that my beliefs were wrong. The only person on W&W that believed the theory with such a passion as I... and now...

_They're not Squirrelflight's kits._

_Ashfur_ was _the traitor._

_And now he's dead._

... it didn't say whose kits they really are, but I suppose it's obvious, isn't it?

... I think I just died.


----------



## Flora

I knew it was Ashfur. I just knew it.

...They're Leafpool's aren't they.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> I knew it was Ashfur. I just knew it.
> 
> ...They're Leafpool's aren't they.


They have to be. Whose else could they be? Cloudtail's? No thanks.


----------



## Flora

Haha at that.


----------



## Spoon

...I don't know what to say o.o;

...Either the Erins are out of their mind, or they have something planned...and I'm think the first one...


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> ...I don't know what to say o.o;
> 
> ...Either the Erins are out of their mind, or they have something planned...and I'm think the first one...


Hm?


----------



## Spoon

Leafpool said:


> Hm?


 Eh, I'm just really shocked with the whole book...I have no idea what to think about it.


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> Eh, I'm just really shocked with the whole book...I have no idea what to think about it.


The only thing I can think of to express myself with it is "EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE". Because that's true.


----------



## Flora

WE HAVE TO WAIT TILL CHRISTMAS.

Because my sister has no money.

You lucky people.


----------



## ijy

i got the book unfortunatly i want to finish a book i am reading now. so say nothing about it OR DIE!!!


----------



## Keltena

Take it easy, we're good at marking things with spoiler tags. xD *_needs_ to get _Long Shadows_*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Can't really get it today. ; ; I'll have to get it tomorrow. Or fly to the bookstore.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Gwaaaaaaaaaa! I won't get to read long shadows untill monday (I have no school for the rest of the week and i depend on my library for books) And some kid who is a slow reader has eclipse.


----------



## ijy

i feel your pain.


----------



## eevee_em

Noooooooo! The library dosen't have Long Shadows yet! I reserved the Tigerstar manga insted, and it should come in by Monday:)


----------



## Autumn

Okay, for those of you that have read Long Shadows already, I have a question. xD



Spoiler: Long Shadows



It's about the connection between Jayfeather and Jay's Wing. I can understand well enough that the cat that emerged from the tunnels was not Jay's Wing but in fact Jayfeather, with all his ThunderClan memories and all, but my question is... well... In my mind there are two distinct cats. There is Jay's Wing and then there is Jayfeather. Jayfeather is Jay's Wing to a certain extent, although the cat that went into the tunnels and the cat that came out *are not the same cat.* The cat that went in was the Jay's Wing, the cat that came out was Jayfeather masquerading as Jay's Wing. So my question is... well, if Jayfeather did not dream up the events prior to his experience in the tunnels, then that means he can't exactly be the same cat that entered the tunnels, can he? So my question is, if that's the case, what happened to the original Jay's Wing - the one who entered the tunnels but did not come out (as it was Jayfeather that came out)?

If this theory is correct, and when Jayfeather dreamt of himself as Jay's Wing with the ancient cats he actually was there, in the past, living the first time Jay's Wing emerged from the tunnels (if that makes any sense), then that means we have a _time-travelling cat_.

... Does anybody else get what I'm saying here?

I love Jayfeather when he's Jay's Wing. I freaking /cried/ when he had to leave Half Moon without saying goodbye, and then I cried when he's all "The three have come home" (happy-crying, though). That's the fourth time I've cried from Warriors.

Also, I believe that Lionblaze and Hollyleaf, when they were members of the ancient Tribe alongside Jayfeather/Jay's Wing, were called Blazing Lion and Green Holly. xD I believe that Lionblaze was with the third Tribe, the one we don't know what happened to, and Hollyleaf was with the to-be-Clans Tribe.

... I'd like a detailed response to this. xD


----------



## Keltena

*whacks spoilers with a spork* I'm reading as fast as I can! D;


----------



## ijy

who thinks that darkest hour is the best warriors book?


----------



## Taliax

I have not read Long Shadows yet (DARN MY INABILITY TO GO TO A BOOKSTORE ON VACATION!) but I have a theory. A somewhat odd theory.

Okay, I know that one of the three tribes that lived by the lake was the Tribe of Rushing Water. I think SkyClan was one of the ancient tribes, too. Think about it. They didn't have territory next to Fourtrees, they were never mentioned in the SotC part where the clans were created, the other leaders kicked them out easily enough (remember how quick the Tribe of Rushing Water thought aboout leaving the mountians?), and they didn't have much trouble forgetting their belief in StarClan.

Oh, and I wonder when we'll find out about the third tribe?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> they were never mentioned in the SotC part where the clans were created


Apparently Skystar/an original SkyClan leader did exist, but SotC was released before Firestar's Quest and thus the authors didn't want to give anything away. There is a special edition about the early Clans to be released sometime in the future - perhaps we'll know then.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Flametail die of epic win that is LS.

And Flametail must respond to Leafpool.



Spoiler: LONG SHADOWS



I think my nonsense understands your nonsense. Basically, you're saying that Jay's Wing had to come out somewhere, considering he and Jayfeather both went into the tunnels and traveled through time. Obviously he did not just disappear, and he couldn't have become masqueraded as Jayfeather, because some cat would have noticed him and told the real Jayfeather later. Also, Jay's Wing would have reappeared in his own time after he was done. I can come up with only one possible explanation.

I believe that Jay's Wing was originally going to be sent to Jayfeather's time so that he could blunder about going "OMFG I'M BLIND," but somehow he was accidentally sent to an era where he was never reincarnated. I say this because Fallen Leaves hadn't seen any cats since his tribe deserted him until a few mischievous apprentices wandered in. If Jay's Wing had been switched with another cat, that cat would have come through the tunnels.

I think it's most likely that he reappeared around the time of the veeeerrrry beginning of the Clans. A large group of cats were moving away from the lake to the forest when he emerged from the tunnels. Somehow he joined them and stayed a Clan cat for the rest of his life, thus tying just about everything/one together.

Btw, I basically agree with your "the three" theory, Leafy. 8D


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Spoiler: LONG SHADOWS
> 
> 
> 
> I think my nonsense understands your nonsense. Basically, you're saying that Jay's Wing had to come out somewhere, considering he and Jayfeather both went into the tunnels and traveled through time. Obviously he did not just disappear, and he couldn't have become masqueraded as Jayfeather, because some cat would have noticed him and told the real Jayfeather later. Also, Jay's Wing would have reappeared in his own time after he was done. I can come up with only one possible explanation.
> 
> I believe that Jay's Wing was originally going to be sent to Jayfeather's time so that he could blunder about going "OMFG I'M BLIND," but somehow he was accidentally sent to an era where he was never reincarnated. I say this because Fallen Leaves hadn't seen any cats since his tribe deserted him until a few mischievous apprentices wandered in. If Jay's Wing had been switched with another cat, that cat would have come through the tunnels.
> 
> I think it's most likely that he reappeared around the time of the veeeerrrry beginning of the Clans. A large group of cats were moving away from the lake to the forest when he emerged from the tunnels. Somehow he joined them and stayed a Clan cat for the rest of his life, thus tying just about everything/one together.
> 
> Btw, I basically agree with your "the three" theory, Leafy. 8D





Spoiler: Long Shadows



... and my nonsense somehow understands your nonsense. 8D My original idea was that Jay's Wing entered the tunnels, and at some point while he was in there, Jayfeather began to dream and Jay's Wing sort of "morphed" into the dreaming/time travelling Jayfeather. But they're two distinct cats, and Jayfeather had none of Jay's Wing's memories. So that means that basically, in my mind Jay's Wing entered the tunnels, disappeared somewhere and then Jayfeather appeared from the future, exited the tunnels and lived the rest of Jay's Wing's life. I might just be rehashing what I already said (my nonsense almost makes no sense to even my own ears), but... yeah, I'm just wondering what happened to Jay's Wing. I think it's a possibility that Jayfeather was actually Jay's Wing for the whole time, but somehow when he dreamt he ended up forgetting his whole life prior to the tunnels and remembered instead ThunderClan... no, that actually doesn't make much sense. I'll stick with your theory, Flametail, that at some point in the tunnels Jay's Wing time-travelled to a time where he was not supposed to exist, and then some cat (Rock?) brought Jayfeather into the tunnels, because Rock (I'll just assume for the sake of clarity that it was Rock who sent him back) knew that he was supposed to exist, to live out the period of time in which Jayfeather was Jay's Wing, because he ended up influencing the Tribe and all. The Jay's Wing that went into the tunnels wasn't Jayfeather - the Jay's Wing that came out was, and that's the only part of an ancient lakeside life Jayfeather ever had, yet because it happened at all Jayfeather's really nearly sharing a life with Jay's Wing. Does that make sense? Now I just need a way to present this at the author chat... ideas? xD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Oh, God, Leafy, you want to present that monstrosity of a theory/question/thing to the poor, innocent authors? How can you be so cruel? Well, I suppose I should do the Erins a favor and help you compress that into something intelligible.

... Why do I get the feeling this isn't going to work?



Spoiler: Long Shadows



"I understand that Jayfeather is the reincarnation of Jay's Wing. But they aren't the same cat, right? If so, what happened to Jay's Wing when he entered the tunnels? Apparently he never came out, as it was Jayfeather who returned to the world above ground in his place. Obviously he didn't go to Jayfeather's time; someone would've noticed. And he never returned to the tribe, so he didn't switch with his ThunderClan counterpart again. Where did Jay's Wing end up? Was he sent to a time where he was never reincarnated?"


 
... Was that okay? *too long-winded*


----------



## Taliax

LONG SHADOWS WAS AWESOME!!!111!



Spoiler: Long Shadows



I seriously couldn't believe Ashfur was the traitor. Oh, and does anyone else think it was Squirrelflight who pushed him into the stream? And I'm asuming that Leafpool is the three's mother. Yay! I always knew she was. I wonder if Sol will come back? It was really sad when Jayfeather had to leave Half Moon. The greencough epidemic topped off the epic awesome.


[/endlongjumpyrantofdoom]


----------



## ijy

i know right omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darksong

I read Long Shadows and, as always, finished it within 24 hours. I was really disappointed that 



Spoiler



Jaypaw's name was Jayfeather and not Jaywing.... and I always knew that the three were Leafpool's kits.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I read Long Shadows and, as always, finished it within 24 hours. I was really disappointed that Jaypaw's name was Jayfeather and not Jaywing.... and I always knew that the three were Leafpool's kits.



Quick, fix your tag! I fixed it in this quote, but fix it anyway! :o


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Whee, new updates~!

This be the cover for the last Tigerstar and Sasha manga: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Summary: 



Spoiler: RETURN TO THE CLANS



Sasha has gone back to the forest to raise her kits, Hawk, Moth and Tadpole. She thinks she's a safe distance from ShadowClan's prying eyes but Tigerstar still haunts her dreams and Sasha fears he will soon discover the existence of his kits. As leaf-bare stretches on and Sasha finds it harder to feed her family, she wonders if her kits might be better off as warriors, with a Clan to protect and train them. But where does Sasha belong?


 
=OOOO

And here we have a browse-inside for the next T&S manga: http://browseinside.harpercollinschildrens.com/index.aspx?isbn13=9780061547935

8O These books are gonna be epic.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> This be the cover for the last Tigerstar and Sasha manga:


... Tad... pole?

And God, that cover is adorable <3333333


----------



## ijy

i do not care about the manga books they are gay


----------



## Philly

I realize I am not a part of this club, but I follow ijy around the forum to see what dumb things he says.  IJY, Would you care to state why do you think they are 'gay'?  Also, gay is not an appropriate term for the statement.  I believe that 'stupid', or 'dumb' would be better.


----------



## Vriska Serket

Just finished Long Shadows, and it was awesome. Poor Fallen Leaves and Half Moon. ;; They're now officially among my list of favorite characters. Starting to dislike Hollyleaf quite a bit now, though.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:
			
		

> ... Tad... pole?
> 
> And God, that cover is adorable <3333333


I KNOW RIGHT (to both)




			
				ijy said:
			
		

> i do not care about the manga books they are gay


Uh. That tells me that you haven't read The Rise of Scourge. That was one of the best books in the series; I read it once, read Cats of the Clans, and read it again when I first got it. Guess you've proven the depth of your fandom.




			
				iphillip1 said:
			
		

> Would you care to state why do you think they are 'gay'? Also, gay is not an appropriate term for the statement. I believe that 'stupid', or 'dumb' would be better.


THANK YOU.




			
				Cinderpelt said:
			
		

> Starting to dislike Hollyleaf quite a bit now, though.


Any particular reason? I'd like to know, considering I seem to be a mixture of Holly and Sandstorm. (Then again, I'm a Sandstorm-copy, yet I have no love for her... [and for anyone who thinks so, it has nothing to do with my shipping preferences or obsession with Firestar]) And if I was _really_ honest with myself, I might add in Squirrelflight, too...


Quote-filled post is quote-filled.


----------



## Vriska Serket

Mostly from how angry she got at Squirrelflight towards the end. In my opinion, she was being outright unfair with her. Although I'll admit Squirrelflight's starting to creep me out too, what with her almost definitely being the murderer and all...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

GRAAHHH! NEED TO GET A COPY!!!!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Spoiler: Long Shadows



True, Cinderpelt, but if the cat you thought was your mother had lied to you for your whole life, I'm willing to bet you would be slightly upset. Maybe she was being unfair, but considering Hollyleaf's whole life revolves around the warrior code and preserving it, knowing that Squirrelflight, a cat whom she loved deeply, had broken it could have done a lot of damage to her. But I'm not fond of Squirrelflight, so I'm biased. *shot*


 



Erindor the Espeon said:


> GRAAHHH! NEED TO GET A COPY!!!!


I feel your paaaiiiin. Once I thought I wasn't going to get CotC and TRoS on time, and I almost had a heart-attack. But luckily for me, they were released a few days early, so I managed to buy them just in time.


----------



## Vriska Serket

She loved them like a mother, though, and I think hating her and never wanting anything to do with her again is going quite a bit far. I'm not particularly fond of Squirrelflight either, though, especially after how she got during the end of Long Shadows, but I still prefer her over Leafpool. Perhaps Hollyleaf will lighten up a bit once she learns that she's still clanborn and still Firestar's kin, though?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

ijy said:


> i do not care about the manga books they are gay


This is not Spanish class, so therefore are neither masculine nor feminine, and thus cannot be gay or lesbian.

(Don't worry, I don't really know. I haven't read them.)


----------



## Keltena

aaaaaaah goddammit I need to get around to reading _Long Shadows_ so I can read all your spoilers...

and I think I kind of got spoiled horribly by Darksong D: D: D:


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Spoiler: Long Shadows



Hollyleaf did overreact, but recall that Jayfeather was the only one who knew for sure that Squirrelflight loved them. Hollyleaf saw her mother's eyes go cold as she announced to Ashfur that murdering the kits would do nothing to her. That had to have hurt her.

Oh, and have I not mentioned how she thinks she's not one of the three? That also is a big contributor to Hollyleaf's hatred of Squirrelflight. She has a lot of anger, and she has to do _something _with it, so she directs it at her "mother". Obviously that isn't the best thing she can do, but it's something most cats would.

I'm sure she'll calm down some when she realizes she's still Firestar's granddaughter, though she might freak out and go "OMSC MY MOTHER BROKE THE WARRIOR CODE *hyperventilates*". *headfloor*


----------



## Taliax

I also feel your pain. I thought I was going to die when I couldn't get LS the day it came out.

EDIT: Oh, and I also didn't like it wen Hollyleaf got mad at Squirrelflight


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Erindor the Espeon said:


> This is not Spanish class, so therefore are neither masculine nor feminine, and thus cannot be gay or lesbian.


xDDD You win.


Oh, should I add some substance to this post? Uh.



Spoiler: Long Shadows



WTF apparently Sol is capable of showing emotion. Huh. I'd really like to know more about his past.


 

... Well, I tried.


----------



## Taliax

^ I'd like to know that, too.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I MUST POST SO THAT I HAVE SOMEONE TO TALK TO.

Um.

*conversationfail*

I wonder if anyone else notices how freakishly similar Leafpool and I are. We're both obsessed with Phoenix Wright and Warriors, we both like (mostly) the same characters, we both still love this series and defend it despite the widespread hatred of the latest books, and firmly believe that outsiders aren't bad for the Clans. And we talk in same-ish ways. :D

That was almost on topic.

Edit: 8D 34 PAGES


----------



## Vriska Serket

Flametail said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> WTF apparently Sol is capable of showing emotion. Huh. I'd really like to know more about his past.


Personally I think he's just how the books describe him: a lucky loner. Though I guess there has to be some reason Midnight chose to share the knowledge of the clans with him, eh?


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> I MUST POST SO THAT I HAVE SOMEONE TO TALK TO.
> 
> Um.
> 
> *conversationfail*
> 
> I wonder if anyone else notices how freakishly similar Leafpool and I are. We're both obsessed with Phoenix Wright and Warriors, we both like (mostly) the same characters, we both still love this series and defend it despite the widespread hatred of the latest books, and firmly believe that outsiders aren't bad for the Clans. And we talk in same-ish ways. :D
> 
> That was almost on topic.
> 
> Edit: 8D 34 PAGES


Except this is so _true._ 8D (And we've got similar personalities.)

And with the outsiders thing, a rant of mine about how outsiders =/= horrible is how we _met._



			
				ijy said:
			
		

> i do not care about the manga books they are gay


Well. I don't take as much offense to the fact that you dislike the manga books as that in this quote _'gay' is being used as an insult._ No. Don't ever do that. It's extremely rude (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Keltena

aaaaaah I finished _Long Shadows_

aaaaaah it was _awesome_

aaaaaah I don't have anything original to say


----------



## ijy

Leafpool said:


> Except this is so _true._ 8D (And we've got similar personalities.)
> 
> And with the outsiders thing, a rant of mine about how outsiders =/= horrible is how we _met._
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I don't take as much offense to the fact that you dislike the manga books as that in this quote _'gay' is being used as an insult._ No. Don't ever do that. It's extremely rude (for lack of a better word).


sorry but manga and warriors and manga, terrible!(leave it to the japanese)


----------



## ijy

I know this has nothing to do with warriors but has anyone heard of the guardians of ga'hoole(they are about owls)?


----------



## Darksong

Yes, but try to stay on topic. And please don't double post.

Right now, I have an odd obsession with Tigerstar. It has nothing to do with what Cryptica and I call "TigerstarLOL." And for some reason, "Tigerstar" includes Hawkfrost for me...

The Place of No Stars is fascinating... :D


----------



## Philly

ijy said:


> sorry but manga and warriors and manga, terrible!(leave it to the japanese)


What's wrong with the Japanese?  And read the rules and use the Edit button.


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> sorry but manga and warriors and manga, terrible!(leave it to the japanese)


Well, if we like the manga, can you at least let us like it in peace? D:


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I should get to eclipse and long shadows soon.long shadows hasent come in the library yet and some kid lost eclipse,I shoud get it tomarrow


----------



## eevee_em

I just reserved Long Shadows from the library. I'm #24 on the list, witch means if I'm lucky it'll come in before Christmas break:)


----------



## Flora

ijy said:


> sorry but manga and warriors and manga, terrible!(leave it to the japanese)


The Erins wrote it.  Not the Japanese.  (i'm pretty sure, at least.)


----------



## Lydia

Awwww... Kan't I join?!


----------



## Spoon

Uh, you're supposed to use the edit button if you want to add something to your post o.o; 

 Um, I'm pretty sure you're able to join this club, as long as you have an interest in the Warriors series, or Seekers.

 Uh, hi.


----------



## ijy

who did you guys vote for on the warriors ultamate leader election. tallstar,crookedstar,tigerstar and bluestar(i wanted crookedstar to win)


----------



## eevee_em

ijy said:


> who did you guys vote for on the warriors ultamate leader election. tallstar,crookedstar,tigerstar and bluestar(i wanted crookedstar to win)


Same hear. It really bugs me that Firestar won, not besause he's a bad leader but because he gets a short story. We already have a whole series and a super addition about him, and I would have loved to see a story written from a non-Thunderclan cat's point of view.


----------



## Darksong

I missed it, but I would have voted for...

Tigerstar!

What a surprise, huh?


----------



## Shadowstar

I voted for Blackstar and Tallstar. Why? Because in my eyes, 



Spoiler: My opinion rant



Firestar is a gary-stu who can do everything perfectly most of the time and nothing bad ever happens to him exept maybie losing a few lives. Tigerstar is much awsomer because who doesn't like ambition, I really would have likes a Tigerstar super-edition story. Firestar, on the other hand has way too many fans just because he's a gary-stu and is the main character.



So yeah.


----------



## shadow_lugia

eevee_em said:


> Same hear. It really bugs me that Firestar won, not besause he's a bad leader but because he gets a short story. We already have a whole series and a super addition about him, and I would have loved to see a story written from a non-Thunderclan cat's point of view.


*coughMoonrisecough*


----------



## Taliax

I voted for Onestar. I always wanted to know why he turned on ThunderClan when he became leader.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> I voted for Blackstar and Tallstar. Why? Because in my eyes,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion rant
> 
> 
> 
> Firestar is a gary-stu who can do everything perfectly most of the time and nothing bad ever happens to him exept maybie losing a few lives. Tigerstar is much awsomer because who doesn't like ambition, I really would have likes a Tigerstar super-edition story. Firestar, on the other hand has way too many fans just because he's a gary-stu and is the main character.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.


Except he's _not_. Flametail could debate you out if you want, but seeing as Firestar isn't my favorite character, I don't have much to debate for. (Flametail, if you see this, please debate because I want to see your reason for liking Firestar anyway. :P)

I voted for Firestar, Crookedstar, Blackstar and Tallstar, anyway.


----------



## ijy

once i voted on all my school library computers for crookedstar


----------



## Philly

Isn't that kinda cheating?  I mean, shouldn't you only vote once?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I'm sure others do worse. :{P


----------



## Tailsy

I like Onestar and Blackstar best.  They've always been the most interesting to me. Leopardstar must be getting on a bit by now, on a side note. D: She's been leader since what, The Darkest Hour? She's an old lady, man.


----------



## Taliax

Leopardstar may be old, but she's still got a lot of lives left to lose... unless RiverClan just doesn't  tell everyone at gatherings. It seems like RiverClan has only fought in 



Spoiler:  Eclipse



The battle of the eclipse (at least, since they've been at the lake). And does anyone know why _RiverClan_ fought? They don't even share a border with ThunderClan.


----------



## Tailsy

How do you know, though? There's been a lot of timeskips and we don't really get any information about the other leaders' lives.


----------



## Autumn

We only get information on the ThunderClan leaders' and cats like Brokenstar's lives if they happen to be there. =/


----------



## Goldenpelt

I recently started reading them, only a bit more than a month ago, and am on Dawn. I feel like such a newb compared to the rest of you.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Shadowstar

I'm kinda new, I'm on Twilight. Did you start with the first series(Into the Wild, Fire and Ice, Forest of Secrets, ect), (may I call you Squirtle?) Squitle?


----------



## Goldenpelt

Shadowstar said:


> I'm kinda new, I'm on Twilight. Did you start with the first series(Into the Wild, Fire and Ice, Forest of Secrets, ect), (may I call you Squirtle?) Squitle?


Yeah, I started with Into the Wild-The Darkest Hour. And yes, you may.


----------



## Vriska Serket

I just finished Graystripe's manga series. Woo! I've now read every Warriors book to date!


----------



## Darksong

I have, too! :D And now I'm waiting for the next book of Warriors. Last of the Power of Three, was it?


----------



## Philly

Doesn't it bother any of you that this series seems to go on FOREVER?


----------



## Keltena

Well... no. It's obviously awfully annoying if you're trying to start from the beginning and don't want to have a lot to read, but honestly, it's nice to have something that's always going to continue. ^^ And personally, I like starting a series and knowing that it's going to keep me occupied for a while anyway.


----------



## Dragon

iphillip1 said:


> Doesn't it bother any of you that this series seems to go on FOREVER?


No, Warriors is too good to end.


----------



## Autumn

There's only going to be four series (plus all the spinoffs-a Ravenpaw manga trilogy, Bluestar's Prophecy, the book about the early Clan cats, the book about SkyClan after FQ, Code of the Clans, Battles of the Clans, and Allegiances/Allegiances of the Clans) total. :P

If the second series up had never been invented, I wouldn't have Leafpool or Jayfeather to obsess over D:


----------



## ignore_this_acct

^only 4 series?!? I've started reading long shadows its realy good. warriors and meerkat manor has alot in common,its kinda weird...


----------



## Almost Eric

I'm so far behind in this series. I'm jealous of all of you who have read more books than me. D:

Seriously I only just finished Forest of Secrets. *FAIL* It's so hard to find the books where I live... TwT;
I read one volume of the manga once though. About Graystripe. I was desperate for anything I could find. XD


----------



## Autumn

Almost Eric said:


> Seriously I only just finished Forest of Secrets. *FAIL* It's so hard to find the books where I live... TwT;


Amazon is always a good place to order books from. :P


----------



## Almost Eric

Leafpool said:


> Amazon is always a good place to order books from. :P


This is true, but to buy books from Amazon I need money in my bank account. Which right now, I don't lol. x'D It'd be easier if this stupid town had a proper bookshop cause then I could just buy the books with cash in hand. x_x


----------



## Autumn

Ah. Well, apparently the UK the books come out a _lot_ later than they do in America/Canada, despite the fact that the authors live in England. It makes absolutely no sense. (And to further the confusion, _Russia's_ almost caught up to us North Americans. Wtf.)


----------



## Tailsy

I guess UKians don't like kitty books as much as the US does. D:


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Ah. Well, apparently the UK the books come out a _lot_ later than they do in America/Canada, despite the fact that the authors live in England. It makes absolutely no sense. (And to further the confusion, _*Russia's*_ almost caught up to us North Americans. Wtf.)


That's like the biggest WTF ever.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Definitely. Does anyone in Russia even read?


----------



## Autumn

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Definitely. Does anyone in Russia even read?


... yes? xD

By the way, Flametail bought a couple copies of Russian Warriors books off I think Amazon (for only the art; she doesn't know Russian), if you're curious.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

http://fastheart.proboards74.com/index.cgi?board=warriorbooks&action=display&thread=1197

Just some covors for in to the wild.There is a japonese verson of wariors 0_o


----------



## Goldenpelt

Wow, the UK ones are so much better than ours.o_o


----------



## Vriska Serket

Hey, does anybody think Squirrelflight might not have been fully aware of what she was doing or something when she killed Ashfur? I mean:

"Did he fall into the stream and cut his throat on a rock or a branch?" Squirrelflight asked; Jayfeather could tell how desperately she wanted that to be true.

If _Jayfeather_ could tell, yet all evidence points to the contrary, there's got to be something odd going on, eh? And of course we all know a certain cat who has almost hypnotic-like abilities and would have good reason to keep the Three safe from harm, right?


----------



## Darksong

Who is that cat anyway? [/dumbquestion]

But seriously, I don't know. Is it Ashfur?


----------



## Vriska Serket

Sol.

Why would Ashfur want to keep the Three safe from harm? o.o


----------



## Tailsy

ゼニガメ26;206807 said:
			
		

> Wow, the UK ones are so much better than ours.o_o


Unfortunately they only came out like that for the first three books. :< Now they're called 'Warrior Cats' and have the same covers. 

I have the Fire and Ice one, though. x3


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> Hey, does anybody think Squirrelflight might not have been fully aware of what she was doing or something when she killed Ashfur? I mean:
> 
> "Did he fall into the stream and cut his throat on a rock or a branch?" Squirrelflight asked; Jayfeather could tell how desperately she wanted that to be true.


But it doesn't say outright that 



Spoiler



Squirrelflight was the one that killed him. A debate about this with Flametail where I held the position of 'Lionblaze did it' and she held that Squirrelflight did it, admittedly, did convince me that Squirrelflight did it, but in light of that quote, I have to reconsider. It wasn't Hollyleaf or Lionblaze that just guessed at what she was thinking and ended up thinking that her motives for saying that were that she didn't want believe that one of the cats would have killed him or something of the like. It was Jayfeather who, as we all know, can sense all emotion behind others' words. I doubt she could have gone insane with rage when she killed him (if she were Lionblaze, actually, that might have happened, but Lionblaze wasn't the one speaking here), because Squirrelflight's just not like that. This leads me to believe that either Squirrelflight is phenomenal at hiding her emotions (actually this makes a bit of sense, what with the secret and all) or that Hollyleaf or Lionblaze, both of which had both motive and opportunity (if you notice, from the point at the end of each of their respective chapters - during which Hollyleaf gets desperate that Ashfur be silenced and Lionblaze ends up thinking that he might break the warrior code for some unspecified reason [though we can guess] - they both disappear until the Gathering).

Now I'm thinking it's Hollyleaf. I did some really weird calculations at who would be evil the other day (I calculate everything), and I got Hollyleaf as being the evil one. The evil stretch would start with Ashfur, would it not? It's not as if the evil one actually ends up thinking "lol i killed him cuz im evil". Nobody does. If Hollyleaf is evil, none of her actions will appear by us to be evil - does anyone here suspect the murder of Ashfur to be an act of evil?

... This is long and confusing, isn't it?


----------



## Goldenpelt

Tailsy said:


> Unfortunately they only came out like that for the first three books. :< Now they're called 'Warrior Cats' and have the same covers.
> 
> I have the Fire and Ice one, though. x3


Revenge!


----------



## Vriska Serket

Why did Squirrelflight go missing just before the gathering and come back soaking wet, then? I highly doubt that it's just a coincidence. And before, whenever Jayfeather couldn't read a cat's emotions properly, he'd just get a dark "cloud" of emotions. It seems pretty clear that this did not happen in this case. Plus I find it very hard to imagine Hollyleaf ever breaking the Warrior code, even when put in a position where she might be exiled or something. This leads me to believe that Squirrelflight killed Ashfur, but that she wasn't quite aware of what she was doing at the time.


----------



## Taliax

I agree with Cinderpelt. It couldn't be a coincidence that Squirrelflight was wet, and why would she be out randomly, without a patrol, unless she hd something to hide?


----------



## Dragon

I got Long shadows~ I read it in a day~


Spoiler: Long Shadows



Jaypaw (at the time) is such an idiot. The prophecy of Brightspirit, I forgot what it was, but yeah. Seriously, Jaypaw's an idiot! "Hmmm, the wind? That definitely can't mean WindClan, it has to be.... RiverClan! Because they can swim so fast!" *sigh*


 And on a related note, 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



It's sooo obviously Sqiurrelflight who killed Ashfur.


 And more things... 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



So the fan theories about Leafpool and Crowfeather _were_ right! =o Kind of scary.


----------



## Pig-serpent

I'm still reading the Sight.  20 more pages or something.


----------



## Dragon

*Pets name:* Firestar Adopt your own! O LOOK IZ FIRESTAR!!!On topic again. 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Squirrelflight is wet, and when the others keep moving they see Ashfur's body? I couldn't have been Squirrelflight, she's Firestar's daughter! So she's perfect! Do we have to discuss this? =D


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have been Squirrelflight, she's Firestar's daughter! So she's perfect!


I don't approve D:


----------



## ijy

why?


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> why?


I don't think Firestar's perfect...?


----------



## Keltena

Spoiler: Long Shadows



If you ask me, Squirrelflight is just... too obvious. o.o Sol seems the primary suspect to me; I think he'd do something that would cause trouble like that.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me, Squirrelflight is just... too obvious. o.o Sol seems the primary suspect to me; I think he'd do something that would cause trouble like that.





Spoiler: Long Shadows



I quite like the irony of how you claim Squirrelflight's too obvious... in a murder of Ashfur, _the traitor that some claimed would not be the traitor because it was 'too obvious'. xD_

I never did think of Sol, admittedly... that's a very good point, actually. Surely Sol would want to keep the three safe, despite Hollyleaf's obvious hatred for him and despite _his_ obvious contempt for the ways of the Clans. I bet he's going to show up again in Sunrise and his words - that the Clans and Hollyleaf need him - will ring true... I also think that he has some hypnotic power which might be the cause of it :D

Mind control is fun to explore.


----------



## Vriska Serket

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> I never did think of Sol, admittedly... that's a very good point, actually. Surely Sol would want to keep the three safe, despite Hollyleaf's obvious hatred for him and despite _his_ obvious contempt for the ways of the Clans. I bet he's going to show up again in Sunrise and his words - that the Clans and Hollyleaf need him - will ring true... I also think that he has some hypnotic power which might be the cause of it :D
> 
> Mind control is fun to explore.


That's _exactly_ what I said several posts ago. D: Why doesn't anyone listen to me?



Cinderpelt said:


> If _Jayfeather_ could tell, yet all evidence points to the contrary, there's got to be something odd going on, eh? And of course we all know a certain cat who has almost hypnotic-like abilities and would have good reason to keep the Three safe from harm, right?


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> That's _exactly_ what I said several posts ago. D: Why doesn't anyone listen to me?


I didn't disagree. Eh, but sorry about that. xD


----------



## Taliax

Your conversation is confusing me X.X


----------



## Pig-serpent

I'm now reading Dark river, and I'm at the first gathering.


----------



## Taliax

Ooh, Dark River was really cool. The only PoT book I haven't liked that much was Outcast, but that one was pretty much just so that Jaypaw could meet the Tribe of Endless Hunting.


----------



## Dragon

Okay, maybe not all the time. But still sometimes? 

Now for some spoilers. 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



I didn't think of Sol either... I can't see how the set will end in a book, too. It seems like it can go on for maybe three books?



On an somewhat related note, have any of you seen the 'Leafpool finally snaps' clip on Youtube? =D 

I need to stop changing the subject X_x


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Now for some spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think of Sol either... I can't see how the set will end in a book, too. It seems like it can go on for maybe three books?


Hmm? Are you saying you don't think that the series will wrap up in a book? Well, it's not going to - Omen of the Stars is going to start where Power of Three left off, so we still have the three~!



> On an somewhat related note, have any of you seen the 'Leafpool finally snaps' clip on Youtube? =D


I love that clip. xD


----------



## Dragon

Heheh, I just watched it for the.... 329857325th time. 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Really, I didn't know the next book would be Omen of the Stars X_X; Arrgh, I need to catch up with news. What I meant was that Hollyleaf doesn't know her power yet, Sol isn't dead, and Tigerpaw hasn't been involved in a scandal. So, I don' think all that can happen in a book. PLUS the revalation to the Three about their parents.





Spoiler: Long Shadows



Even though their parents are sooo obviously Crowfeather and Leafpool. Not you. =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hey guyyyyyyyys :D

I was sending a question to Erin about Heatherpaw=Hawkfrost's daughter theory and was talking about eye color, when I realized...

Jaypaw's eyes are closer to Hawkfrost's! How extraordinarly... weird o.O


----------



## Dragon

shadow_lugia,



Spoiler: Long Shadows, kind of.



I thought before it was because Jay_feather_ was related to Brambleclaw, but because of Long Shadows... Anyways, I never actually thought of that.



I just learned two random fan theories today. Wait, four.


----------



## Taliax

Crowfeather has blue eyes.


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Heheh, I just watched it for the.... 329857325th time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I didn't know the next book would be Omen of the Stars X_X; Arrgh, I need to catch up with news. What I meant was that Hollyleaf doesn't know her power yet, Sol isn't dead, and Tigerpaw hasn't been involved in a scandal. So, I don' think all that can happen in a book. PLUS the revalation to the Three about their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Even though their parents are sooo obviously Crowfeather and Leafpool. Not you. =D





Spoiler



No, the next book is Sunrise - the next _series_ is Omen of the Stars. Hollyleaf's power is supposed to be revealed in Sunrise, anyway. And as for Tigerpaw...? What makes you think that? The name?

Aw I wish I was their mother xDx


----------



## ijy

will lionblaze ever kill heatherpaw?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Note: Best viewed in the Roar of Time style, because apparently typing stuff in Microsoft Word doesn't have a good effect on it when you post it. O_e

Late post lykwhoah.




Shadowstar said:


> I voted for Blackstar and Tallstar. Why? Because in my eyes,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion rant
> 
> 
> 
> Firestar is a gary-stu who can do everything perfectly most of the time and nothing bad ever happens to him exept maybie losing a few lives. Tigerstar is much awsomer because who doesn't like ambition, I really would have likes a Tigerstar super-edition story. Firestar, on the other hand has way too many fans just because he's a gary-stu and is the main character.





Shadowstar said:


> So yeah.


...

Okay, Flametail, calm down. You won't be able to type coherently if you're in a screaming fit.

Before I say anything, I must ask, do you know me at all, Shadowstar? I suppose you must not. But if you did, you'd know that, of the few things that anger me, this is one of the ones that make me come absolutely unglued. It would have been wise to word that more carefully.

(Don't ask about the following formatting. It's the only way the spoiler tags would work, and it still isn't quite right. O_o)

Now, normally I would go in order with your comments, but I just can't resist doing this one first.

"Firestar, on the other hand has way too many fans just because he's a gary-stu and is the main character."




Spoiler



... Have you ever in your lifetime been to a Warriors fansite? If you have, you should know that only about 10% of the fandom likes Firestar at all. The others are neutral or hate his guts. I personally loathe Warrior's Wish for this reason (and many others, but that's beside the point), and only go there for updates and to amuse myself with what I consider their baseless and foolish reasoning. There are times when I feel really alone in this fandom, and only Leafpool seems to relate to me.


 
I'll go in order from now on.

"Firestar is a gary-stu who can do everything perfectly most of the time and nothing bad ever happens to him exept maybie losing a few lives."

Alright, let's go with that first statement there, the one about him being a Stu.

... WHERE DO PEOPLE 


Spoiler



_GET_ THAT IDEA?


 
Now that I've gotten that out of my system, I'll continue more sensibly.

Right. Firestar breaks the warrior code several times (and is punished for it, too), he's not fully accepted till this day, he willingly lets outsiders into the Clan and thus elicits hostility from the other Clans, loses his temper several times, messes up his relationships, is often torn in two, ignores the will of StarClan, and makes rash decisions based on his love for his friends.

Mm-hmm. Totally a Stu. (And I’m not even going to go into the fact that Sues/Stus are almost invariably self-inserts, which Firestar clearly is not, or that Vicky is far too interested in shades of gray to make a perfect character, or that the 


Spoiler



Erins are experienced writers…)


 
And as for that last part of your statement, the one about him never having anything bad happen to him, I almost put that one up there with the very first one I retaliated to; it’s that ridiculous.




Spoiler



How can you possibly claim that Firestar, or _any_ Warriors character for that matter, doesn’t have anything really bad happen to him? That doesn’t make sense at all.


 
Let’s review the list, shall we?




Spoiler



His first love dies, his best friend’s mentor is killed, his other best friend flees the Clan, Graystripe falls in love with Silverstream and their friendship dissipates for a while, his first apprentice is crippled and becomes a medicine cat, he’s forced to bring Cloudtail to the Clan, he’s punished for feeding RiverClan, Silverstream dies, Graystripe goes to RiverClan for a while, Tigerclaw attacks Bluestar, Bluestar goes insane, a fire destroys his camp, a kit he promised Brackenfur as an apprentice is killed, Yellowfang dies because he saves his worst enemy’s son, he and Sandstorm fight, he learns Cloudtail is an atheist, Cloudtail is captured by Twolegs for a while, Tigerstar becomes ShadowClan’s leader, Bluestar stops trusting even him, his Clan is living in fear because of the dog pack, he and Sandstorm fight,Brightheart is disfigured and Swiftpaw is killed, Bluestar dies to save him, he becomes leader without being ready, he’s distanced from his Clan, Tigerstar forms TigerClan, he watches the whole thing with the half-Clan cats and takes them in, BloodClan appears, Scourge kills Tigerstar and he’s _upset_, they’re forced to fight BloodClan, his deputy is killed…


 
And that’s in the first series alone.

“Tigerstar is much awsomer because who doesn't like ambition, I really would have likes a Tigerstar super-edition story.”

I’m not going to argue with your opinion on this, but I’ll state that, despite being fond of evilness (hey, not like I can hate it if my picture is next to it in the dictionary), I can’t bring myself to like Tigerstar only because he was very much a racist in that he hated cats who didn’t have “pure” Clan blood.

Also, though I don’t think we’ll be getting a Tigerstar book, we’ll be able to find out a lot more about him in the Bluestar super edition that comes in September o’ 2009.

... And just for the record, I voted for Crookedstar when it came down to it. Actively.

... I'd defend Squirrelflight too, as I believe this applies to her as well, but I really don't like her enough to tell properly.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> ... And just for the record, I voted for Crookedstar when it came down to it. Actively.


I don't think I voted in the final round, but I think I would have voted Firestar, actually. He's my favorite of all the Clan leaders save Cloudstar.

In the other Clans, though, I thiiiiink picked Blackstar, Crookedstar and Tallstar. I ended up picking the cats that I thought led their Clan the best (which is why I said 'I think': Tigerstar was a great leader to his Clan alone, but not to RiverClan or the other Clans). Leopardstar gets to be a lot of a better leader in TNP and PoT, but her image in the first series - arrogant and suspicious of everyone else - remains in my head. And Onestar... well... anyone who's read PoT Dark River and on (especially Eclipse) will understand why.

Oh, wait, I just realized I didn't justify Firestar > Bluestar yet. Well, for half of Firestar's time in the Clan she was insane and all. Her attitude kind of annoyed me when anyone broke the warrior code - insane or not insane.



			
				Flametail said:
			
		

> ... Have you ever in your lifetime been to a Warriors fansite? If you have, you should know that only about 10% of the fandom likes Firestar at all. The others are neutral or hate his guts. I personally loathe Warrior's Wish for this reason (and many others, but that's beside the point), *and only go there for updates and to amuse myself with what I consider their baseless and foolish reasoning.* There are times when I feel really alone in this fandom, and only Leafpool seems to relate to me


Would that (the bolded stuff) be how they seem to hate all the books/characters and BirchxWhite and all?

And awwww. I RELATE TO YOU <3 Dude we have like the same personality and all, saying I didn't relate to you would be like saying I didn't relate to myself. Which makes no sense.

~ADDITIONALLY~ Thanks for that thing about all the bad stuff Firestar had happen to him. I was actually trying to figure out why I thought that he wasn't perfect because I'm not that terrific at picking up on character traits and the like. xD I think my rationalization would be something along the lines of "but he breaks the warrior code a lot and Bad Stuff happens to him". 

Actually, by your reasoning that characters related to Firestar dying = a not-Stu, then Sorreltail's the least Mary-Sue of all the cats. I mean seriously, she had her dad die before she was apprenticed; had her mother die five moons later; had her mentor go on a long journey to StarClan-knows-where; got struck on the Thunderpath and injured, delaying her warrior name; had her best friend leave the Clan and return to watch Cinderpelt dying for her and her kits' lives; had Sootfur die in the same battle; then had Rainwhisker and Molekit die just moons later; had both Brackenfur and Poppypaw struck by greencough; had Cinderpaw fall out of a tree just a few moons later... the list goes on.

Now for something semi-random: 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Oh, that greencough epidemic was one of the saddest things that I've seen happen in Warriors, and only Firestar lost a life. DDDDD:

Also I cried for the fourth time at Warriors (also having cried at Feathertail's death in Moonrise, the story of the journey and SkyClan in Firestar's Quest and Bluestar's death in my 700th or something rereading of ADP [wtf]) at the bit at the end of the Jaypaw/Jay's Wing stuff where he's all like "The three have come home..." xD


----------



## Dragon

No, I knew That the next book is Sunrise, I didn't know the first book in the Fourth Apprentice was Omen of the Stars.

Holy crap, Flametail. How long did that take to type?

And I kinda feel sorry for Sorreltail, now that I think about it. Neheh. By that time I'd have already killed myself


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> No, I knew That the next book is Sunrise, I didn't know the first book in the Fourth Apprentice was Omen of the Stars.


No, no, the series name is now Omen of the Stars, and the first book in OotS is The Fourth Apprentice. xD


----------



## Taliax

Confusing much? XD


----------



## Dragon

*headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk* Repeat.


----------



## Flora

Ooh, Omen of the Stars sounds pretty.  Strrangely.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Damn, there's a lot of spoilers in this thread lately.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Dragon said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Flametail. How long did that take to type?


How should I know? xD I typed up part of it one night then went "lulz I'm tired Flamey doth get off computer tonight ohwait *saves on Microsoft Word*" and then did a little more a few days later, then finished it yesterday.



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> I don't think I voted in the final round, but I think I would have voted Firestar, actually. He's my favorite of all the Clan leaders save Cloudstar.


Yeah, same here, but I realized that, as much as I love him, we don't need another story about him--and that would only make the haters hate him/Warriors/the Erins more. =/ So I Crookedstar'd. 



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> Would that (the bolded stuff) be how they seem to hate all the books/characters and BirchxWhite and all?


Nail on the head.



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> Sorreltailstuff.


I know right. Poor gal. ;~; I'm guessing her kits and Brackenfur are the only reason she survives.



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> LSstuff.


;~; Yeah. I was really depressed when I read it. 

On a side note, I think the only time I really cried in Warriors was when 



Spoiler: FoS no I don't know why I spoilered this



Graystripe left for RiverClan. Fireheart's thoughts at that part were really tear-inducing. "_Never again,_ his heart was crying. _No more patrols, no more play-fights, or sharing tongues in the den after a day of hunting. No more laughter shared, or dangers faced together. It's over._" Huh, I almost had that memorized before I looked it up.


 
So yeah.


----------



## Autumn

Is your sig/avvy supposed to represent snow?

We have no snow ;~;

*goes to find a Feathertail pic*


----------



## Darksong

Right now, I'm oddly obsessed with Silverstream.

But I think that 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Sol did it (killed Ashfur, I mean). Squirrelflight could have gone in to, I don't know, convince him not to? Yes, I'm bad at thinking of things like this. But it's just my opinion.


 This makes me agree with at least a few other people here.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yep, Leafpool. 8D We actually got _snow _here. But WTF we did and you didn't? D; I'm sorry, Leafeh.

Regarding 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Ashfur's killer, I'm inclined to say that it was either Squirrelflight (whom I doubt because of obviousness), Brambleclaw, or Sol. Those are the only cats who make sense to me as the murderer.


----------



## Dragon

Ahh, but you're forgetting this is Warriors. 



Spoiler: Warriors



Remember, "Fire alone will save our Clan"? What can that mean, it definitely can't mean Firestar. Or Brightspirit's prophecy thing, about looking to the wind? Sooo totally not WindClan. I think it's Squirrelflight, but feel free to flame me when Sunrise comes out and it was Sol.


----------



## Vriska Serket

I still say Squirrelflight did it while under Sol's control. Squirrelflight hardly seems the murderous type and Jayfeather didn't sense that she did it, but the fact that she was soaking wet when she came back can hardly be a coincidence, and of course Sol would want to keep the Three safe from harm without risking his life.


----------



## Dragon

But if she was desperate enough, she could have. Because Ashfur was about to announce it at the Gathering, yes? And since Squirrelflight felt that was a threat, she killed him in desperation.
...That didn't really need spoiler tags. But whatever. On to some scandals....


Spoiler: Long Shadows, somewhat.



It's obvious that Leafpool(not the member) and Crowfeather are the Three's parents.



I think Heathertail will die in Sunrise.


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that Leafpool(not the member) and Crowfeather are the Three's parents.


I WISH I WAS D:


----------



## Vriska Serket

Dragon said:


> But if she was desperate enough, she could have. Because Ashfur was about to announce it at the Gathering, yes? And since Squirrelflight felt that was a threat, she killed him in desperation.
> ...That didn't really need spoiler tags. But whatever. On to some scandals....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that Leafpool(not the member) and Crowfeather are the Three's parents.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Heathertail will die in Sunrise.





Spoiler



But Jayfeather sensed that she didn't think she did it, or at least wasn't sure. He'd almost certainly sense that Squirrelflight was the murderer, _unless she wasn't aware of her actions at the time_.


----------



## Dragon

*sigh* Well, I didn't really read Eclipse that well, I just... spent a few hours at the bookstore. So I'm not really sure what happened in Eclipse, but too bad 'cause I have Long Shaaaadoooows~ And I can't check that part because my friend stole my book, and will not give it back til school starts again. Wait, why is this in spoiler tags? Anyways, fine, sure, it was Sol/Squirrelflight.


----------



## Taliax

Why did your friend steal it? I would hate it if that happened to me. Someone tried to hold my copy of Dark River hostage until I let him barrow Outcast. I managed to get it back and I let him barrow Outcast, but he was so rude I never let him barrow Eclipse.


----------



## Vriska Serket

Dragon said:


> *sigh* Well, I didn't really read Eclipse that well, I just... spent a few hours at the bookstore. So I'm not really sure what happened in Eclipse, but too bad 'cause I have Long Shaaaadoooows~ And I can't check that part because my friend stole my book, and will not give it back til school starts again. Wait, why is this in spoiler tags? Anyways, fine, sure, it was Sol/Squirrelflight.


What are you talking about? The part I'm talking about was near the end of Long Shadows.


----------



## Dragon

Taliax- He didn't really steal it, more of threatened me to let him read it, or he'd burn my house down. We both know that's a joke, but I let him read it anyways.... and he won't give it back til school starts again.

Cinderpelt- What I meant was I didn't really read Eclipse that well, so I don't know Sol's character, like, his personality and what he can do. And I know it's in Long Shadows, I just can't check that part because my friend 'stole' my book.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

sol was calm and sounded like a good guy but thenhe convinced shadowclan starclan sucks


----------



## Dragon

:o With his epic 



Spoiler: Eclipse?



mind-controlling


 skillz.

Nice avatar, by the way~


----------



## ijy

who thought that 



Spoiler: eclipse/long shadows



ashfur was the one who betryed thunderclan?


 though i thought it was for very different reasons


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> who thought that (spoiler) ashfur was the one who betryed thunderclan? (spoiler) though i thought it was for very different reasons


(pst the correct way to spoiler things is [SPOILER=whatever it's spoiling]insert spoiltext here[/SPOILER].)

Anyway~ Tigerstar and Sasha: Escape from the Forest comes/came out today. I likes this series so far~


----------



## eevee_em

Leafpool said:


> Tigerstar and Sasha: Escape from the Forest comes/came out today. I likes this series so far~


Just finished reading the first one, and I like it so far. The cats are drawn pretty close to my art style, witch surprised me.


----------



## Tailsy

D: WTF I WAS GOING TO READ THE BOOKS in like two days and I was totally trying not to spoil myself and darn


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> D: WTF I WAS GOING TO READ THE BOOKS in like two days and I was totally trying not to spoil myself and darn


D: Here, I'll make it up to you. Have a cookie! *hands cookie to Tailsy*


----------



## Dragon

I usually just get the main books, or read the manga/spin-offs at the bookstore. =D I can read fast~


----------



## Tailsy

Leafpool said:


> D: Here, I'll make it up to you. Have a cookie! *hands cookie to Tailsy*


-nomnom cookie-

I know I'm getting Eclipse and Long Shadows for Christmas though, so it's not too bad. x3 



Spoiler: recent books?!



BUT WTF it was actually Ashfur?? ;__; But he's totally awesome and shizz I don't even WANT to know what happens next.


----------



## Vriska Serket

D: My bookstore doesn't have it in yet. And to Tailsy, it was never actually confirmed that he was the traitor.


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> And to Tailsy, it was never actually confirmed that he was the traitor.





Spoiler: Long Shadows



What, so he himself saying it is not confirming it? That's basically saying that the kits may still actually be Squirrelflight's. o.O

And I doubt he'd confess to a crime he didn't do when he didn't even know that Hawkfrost had a ThunderClan partner...


----------



## Darksong

Wait a minute! Wasn't 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Ashfur on the log at one point? That means that it could very well be that he just scraped his neck on a branch.



Do I think too hard?


----------



## Vriska Serket

Darksong said:


> Wait a minute! Wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Ashfur on the log at one point? That means that it could very well be that he just scraped his neck on a branch.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think too hard?


Leafpool said that the wound looked like a cat did it, and I doubt they're building up all this suspense just to say, "Oh wait it was an accident after all. SURPRISE!"



Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> What, so he himself saying it is not confirming it? That's basically saying that the kits may still actually be Squirrelflight's. o.O
> 
> And I doubt he'd confess to a crime he didn't do when he didn't even know that Hawkfrost had a ThunderClan partner...


Where in the book did he say he was the traitor? Sure, he said he was the one who led Firestar to the fox trap, but he said he did that to make Squirrelflight suffer, and he could have very well been acting on his own whim.


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> Where in the book did he say he was the traitor? Sure, he said he was the one who led Firestar to the fox trap, but he said he did that to make Squirrelflight suffer, and he could have very well been acting on his own whim.





Spoiler: Sunset/Long Shadows



True, but the books never actually said 'the cat that helped Hawkfrost' _was_ a traitor. We all assumed from the way Hawkfrost worded his... words... that he had a ThunderClan partner that was _actually working with him_ to destroy Brambleclaw/Firestar/ThunderClan instead of just attempting to murder Firestar out of a grudge. I mean, when I thought Ashfur was the traitor I thought he wanted to get Brambleclaw shown as a traitor by killing his own leader, not that he genuinely wanted Firestar dead.

... basically what I'm saying is that _we_ called the cat who helped Hawkfrost 'a traitor' because that's what all thought the cat _was_.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Aaaactually, Leafpool, I think that 



Spoiler: Sunset, Long Shadows, various traitorstuff



if Ashfur really led Firestar to the trap, he had to have been helping Hawkfrost. Hmm... I remember a quote from Sunset. *flips through* Here, see?

"'Fool!' Hawkfrost rasped; the effort of speaking made the blood pour even faster from his terrible wound. '*Do you think I did this alone?* Do you thnk you're safe within your own Clan?' He coughed, spitting out clots of blood, and added, 'Think again!'" - page 299

Hawkfrost's words heavily imply that he was working with someone; I don't really think he'd just walk in alone without a plan, see Ashfur, and go ":D I'm being helped, I can actually_ do_ something now!" And I really doubt that there were _two _traitors--nobody else has motive. I'm certain it was all Ashfur.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Aaaactually, Leafpool, I think that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sunset, Long Shadows, various traitorstuff
> 
> 
> 
> if Ashfur really led Firestar to the trap, he had to have been helping Hawkfrost.


What I'm saying is that he did help Hawkeh, but I was saying that he wasn't quite a traitor per se because he wasn't against ThunderClan in general or Firestar - only Squirrelflight. I suggest you reread what Cinderpelt and I posted. 8D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Of course, Hawkfrost could've always just said that so Brambleclaw would be uneasy. It didn't necessarily have to have any basis of truth in it.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

shadow_lugia said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Hawkfrost could've always just said that so Brambleclaw would be uneasy. It didn't necessarily have to have any basis of truth in it.





Spoiler: Long Shadows



Yeah, except we now know for a fact that Ashfur did it. So Hawkfrost _had _to have known and plotted with Ashfur about leading Firestar to the trap; I can't imagine Hawkfrost not knowing and just teling Brambleclaw there was a traitor to make him paranoid.


 


			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that he did help Hawkeh, but I was saying that he wasn't quite a traitor per se because he wasn't against ThunderClan in general or Firestar - only Squirrelflight. I suggest you reread what Cinderpelt and I posted. 8D





Spoiler



... Rereading didn't help, but I guess I understand what you're saying. But the way I see it, Ashfur was trying to hurt Brambleclaw, Squirrelflight, _and Firestar_. I mean, Firestar was the "idiot" who appointed Brambleclaw as deputy, even though he "clearly didn't deserve it," in Ashfur's mind. And even if that wasn't the case, I'm sure he was just so insane by then that he just kind of hated everyone for no real reason, and could probably sit and watch Firestar die and be quite pleased with himself for it. I consider him a traitor to the fullest extent. I probably didn't explain that as well as I wanted to.


----------



## Dragon

I just read Escape from the Forest in the bookstore. 



Spoiler: Escape from the Forest



Nuuu Sasha stay with the captain person D= But then, Hawkfrost wouldn't die, and Mothwing wouldn't be as clueless. And how are they possible, Sasha was with the captain for like, six months? What's the gestation(or whatever) period of a cat? Unless the kits are really Patch's?



On the main topic, 



Spoiler



Jay_feather_ is a bitch.


 What does that have to do with anything Shut up, Voice of reason.


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> I just read Escape from the Forest in the bookstore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Escape from the Forest
> 
> 
> 
> Nuuu Sasha stay with the captain person D= But then, Hawkfrost wouldn't die, and Mothwing wouldn't be as clueless. And how are they possible, Sasha was with the captain for like, six months? What's the gestation(or whatever) period of a cat? Unless the kits are really Patch's?


I thought it was two months or something? The time between TDH and Midnight is really messed up so it doesn't matter anyway Dx



> On the main topic,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jay_feather_ is a bitch.
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything Shut up, Voice of reason.


... WUT


----------



## Dragon

Is true. Or he is in The Sight anyways. And part of Dark River.

...=D


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Is true. Or he is in The Sight anyways. And part of Dark River.
> 
> ...=D


Character development much? He is the _epitome_ of character development! xD


----------



## ijy

do you think sol is really a bad guy?


----------



## Taliax

Leafpool said:


> Character development much? He is the _epitome_ of character development! xD


True.  Jay feather gets a lot better, and by the end of Long Shadows I liked him more than Hollyleaf. nd yes, I believe Sol to be a bad guy.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

The Quest Begins UK cover (duuude) and Lithuanian FoS cover!

Also, though I don't like Jayfeather, he's much better now, in the later books.

And, despite being a bit unsure whether he's a true villain or not, Sol is someone I would not trust with _anything_.


----------



## Dragon

*nods* I still don't like him that much, but he isn't as... bad/emo?

As for Sol...


Flametail said:


> And, despite being a bit unsure whether he's a true villain or not, Sol is someone I would not trust with _anything_.


He's not the kind of cat you'd want in a room full of your valubles.

^Wait, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## ijy

hell to the no sol is not a friendly dude but he does hold a lot of answers for the 3 and i think he will be killed in the next book.


----------



## Flora

WE FINALLY GOT LONG SHADOWS FOR CHRISTMAS.

Gonna be reading soon.


----------



## Autumn

I... got a copy of LS for Christmas because apparently my dad's work place was giving them away or something. I have nobody to give it to though D:


----------



## Flametail von Karma

*flails paws wildly* Ooh, I'll take it! I'll take it!

... xD I figured I might as well add to my collection; not like one more can hurt after the amount of Warriors books I've collected now.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I wish to join. Just got Eclipse and Long Shadows as Christmas gifts yesterday. I'm thinkingb about not reading the fourth series though, because I'm slowly getting tired of everything relating to Firestar. Now if they did a prequal revolving around the original clans instead, I'd love that.


----------



## Shadowstar

> Now if they did a prequal revolving around the original clans instead, I'd love that.


Yes. :D





> I'm slowly getting tired of everything relating to Firestar


Me, too. Not to mention the fact that 



Spoiler: simi-long complaining rant-opinion



he's a gary-stu. Barely anything bad ever happens to him, and as far as I've read, he has seven lives left. As Leafpool said, there are time skips. Couldn't he have lost a life in the badger attack? I mean geez. And the fact that he _*is*_  (there is no denying the fact! >().



If they made a story revolving around ShadowClan... THAT wouls also be awsome. <3

Welcom to the club, Jason-Kun!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Shadowstar said:
			
		

> he has seven lives left


... Dunno how far you've read, but here, let me count the lives he's lost for you.



Spoiler: all books



The Darkest Hour: one to Scourge
Between TDH and Firestar's Quest: one while helping Ravenpaw and Barley with something (hasn't yet been released), unkown reason
FQ: one to the rats
Dawn: tree fell on him
Sunset: one to the trap
Long Shadows: greencough

So that leaves... um, two. Which is ridiculous for such a young leader, considering how old Bluestar was when she lost her third life.


----------



## Dragon

Shadowstar said:


> If they made a story revolving around ShadowClan... THAT wouls also be awsome. <3


YESYESYESYES!

Or even any other Clan, I'd just want to see something not from a ThunderClan perspective. Also, that was the first spoilered post in a while..


----------



## Jason-Kun

Flametail said:


> ... Dunno how far you've read, but here, let me count the lives he's lost for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all books
> 
> 
> 
> The Darkest Hour: one to Scourge
> Between TDH and Firestar's Quest: one while helping Ravenpaw and Barley with something (hasn't yet been released), unkown reason
> FQ: one to the rats
> Dawn: tree fell on him
> Sunset: one to the trap
> Long Shadows: greencough
> 
> So that leaves... um, two. Which is ridiculous for such a young leader, considering how old Bluestar was when she lost her third life.


Actually that leaves three left. Either way, the Frestar-Tigerstar plots are getting annoying. It was cool in the first series but when Tigerstar became the villian of the second series as well as POT inderectly, it went too far in my opinion. I still like the books, I just wish they'd stop using Tigerstar as a plot device.


----------



## Dragon

*shrugs* I guess. But then, Sol kinda counts as a new villian? *noideas*


----------



## Shadowstar

*Ninja'd*

... I read up to Sunset. Chapter four exactly. :3 

Um... 'Kay, new topic... If you could have a prequel to Warriors, what Clan point-of-veiw would it be from? And would it be manga or sort of like a Super edition... thing? (:D)

I would have it from ShadowClan's point of veiw, and it would be a Super edition. I'm not in to manga that much... :\


----------



## Darksong

All Clans' points of views, perhaps? Super editioin, yes.

Wow... two lives left? I thought it was more...


----------



## Jason-Kun

Darksong said:


> All Clans' points of views, perhaps? Super editioin, yes.
> 
> Wow... two lives left? I thought it was more...


Three. Dude miscounted but it is few.

Um... 'Kay, new topic... If you could have a prequel to Warriors, what Clan point-of-veiw would it be from? And would it be manga or sort of like a Super edition... thing? (:D)

It'd be seen through RiverClan's eyes. And it'd be its own seriess so not a Super Edition or manga.


----------



## Dragon

Shadowstar said:


> I would have it from ShadowClan's point of veiw, and it would be a Super edition. I'm not in to manga that much... :\


I like manga, just that the manga is usually lame. For Warriors, anyways.

*looks at Shadowstar's post* Wait, a prequel? Gah. I didn't really like ShadowClan's old territory, so.. I'd have to say WindClan, but RiverClan is in a close second.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I miscounted. But I _didn't_ miscount, somehow. I know that's the right number... WHAT DID I MISS?  *mutters* Leafpool, help? D:

Oh, prequel? Well, I honestly have no idea which Clan I'd want to see that through. ThunderClan? Works for me. WindClan? I like WindClan quite a bit. RiverClan? I want to see how they live. ShadowClan? I think I would have liked them a lot better in the old days.


----------



## eevee_em

Jason-Kun said:


> Um... 'Kay, new topic... If you could have a prequel to Warriors, what Clan point-of-veiw would it be from? And would it be manga or sort of like a Super edition... thing? (:D)


I think a Super addition would be good. Shadowclan point of view because its my favorite clan, but I'd be happy with anything but Thunderclan. I'm getting tired of Thunderclan.


----------



## Dragon

eevee_em said:


> I'm getting tired of Thunderclan.


Yarsh. I'm thinking, every series they can focus on a different Clan at least. All Firestar's relatives are involved in a prophecy, wtf >=/


----------



## Shadowstar

> Firestar's relatives are involved in a prophecy, wtf >=/


Another reason I think Firestar is a gary-stu. First him (Fire alone can save our clan), Squirrel



Spoiler: name... this is a spioler, right?



flight


 in the first half of TNP, and right now, it's Leafpool(where I'm at, which is Sunset), I think. I can't be sure. >=\

'd be nice if someone OTHER than his realitives were involved. Maybie try 



Spoiler:  (sp?) Leader of ShadowClan in TNP



Blackstar


 being involved. Or something. :(


----------



## Dragon

And then the Three in PoT. *sigh* If the Erins aren't going to make a story about a different Clan, they could make something _NOT_ about Firestar's relatives... Rawr.


----------



## ijy

i like windclan i wish they would make one about windclan or another clan.


----------



## Dragon

WindClan's the Clan with the second-best forest territory, ThunderClan having the first. Obviously. The Hunters should give Clans good fighters and lots of prey to make up for everything being about ThunderClan...


----------



## Taliax

ijy said:


> i like windclan i wish they would make one about windclan or another clan.


Agreed.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Somehing about windclan would be nice,what if the 5th series was cal the 5th clan and it was about skyclan


----------



## Munchkin

Eh? How much have I missed exactly since I've been grounded?

Yes, that's right, Dawnwish returns~! =]
(Though only for this short while - I'm in the middle of a history project =P)

_Aaaanyway,_ er...where did I leave off when I last posted? Right, _A Dangerous Path_ from the original series. Well, I've finished that long ago, and managed to buy TDH. 



Spoiler: The Darkest Hour



The apprentices jumping on Bone, then Jaggedtooth, during "The War of Scourge", as I call it, was just the most adorable thing ever!...in the first series =P


 In fact, I've read the first series three times by now. Then just yesterday, I bought _Firestar's Quest, The Lost Warrior,_ and _The Rise of Scourge_. Oh, and the entire _New Prophecy_ series. The first three I've already read yesterday, I finished _Midnight_ at around 5:00 AM, then earlier today, I started _Moonrise_, and I've just finished chapter 5 of that. I have to say, _The Rise of Scourge_ is an amazing book. I can't help but love him now~ <3 



Spoiler: Firestar's Quest



And I always knew that Leafdapple/star would become SkyClan's leader. =]
_Rainfur! ;~;_



So, I'm off to finish this history project, then finish _Moonrise_ and possibly start the next book (_Dawn_, if I remember?) before I go to sleep. =D

As for the idea of a prequel, I would certainly have liked to see a super edition, similar to _Firestar's Quest_, concerning the old ShadowClan, before that tyrant Brokenstar took over.
(Should that have been in a spoiler?)

_Until next time,
Dawnwish~_

PS: What _ever_ happened to dear old Flametail?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Welcome back, Dawnwish~

xD Dear old Flametail is right here, lurking until the topic is off Firestar's supposed Stu-ness and how annoyed everyone is about all the series being about ThunderClan and Fire's kin. I'm afraid I'll freak (and I mean _freak_) if I say anything.

No need to spoilerize the Brokenstar thing, Dawnwish. xD I've seen much worse on here unspoilered. 

(Btw, I wouldn't read The Lost Warrior until you've read Dawn--and wouldn't finish the Gray-gray series until you've read The Sight--if I were you.)


----------



## Flora

Forgot to mention that my sis got Cats of the Clans for Christmas.

I noticed that Yellowfang is _fluffy._ ^^


----------



## Jason-Kun

Ah. I just finished Eclipse yesterday and am ready to start Long Shadows. And I wander if Blackstar and ShadowClan are going to regain their faith in StarClan.


----------



## Munchkin

Yes, I'm well into _Starlight_ now, and now I understand what was happening where _The Lost Warrior_ began.

I don't mind that the prophecies are all about ThunderClan, mainly Fire's kin. I mean, in _The New Prophecy_ series, at least the POV changes now and again. And during Moonrise it even switched to a RiverClan cat's POV. That's good enough for me.

I intend to buy the rest of Gray's series next time I go shopping, though I'm not sure if I want the _Power of Three_ until the entire series is released - I prefer to buy them all at once.

_Until next time,
Dawnwish~_


----------



## Dragon

Flametail, if you want someone to change the subject... *looks around for Leafpool's onlineness* 



Spoiler: Warriors



I think Leafpool(not the member) and Crowfeather are the Three's parents.


 I've brought that up a bit, but nooo...

Feel free to ignore this post, anyways.


----------



## Munchkin

So...my suspicion is true, then? 



Spoiler: The New Prophecy...and possibly the Power of Three



Leafpaw/pool leaves her trade as a medicine cat to become a warrior?



Because, I mean, medicine cats don't have kits...I've highly doubted my own suspicion, but I'm someone who doesn't mind spoilers here and there.

I've many more inquiries, but I'm afraid they'll have to wait for a moment when I can spare more time.

_Until next time,
Dawnwish~_


----------



## Jason-Kun

Melodic Harmony said:


> So...my suspicion is true, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The New Prophecy...and possibly the Power of Three
> 
> 
> 
> Leafpaw/pool leaves her trade as a medicine cat to become a warrior?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, I mean, medicine cats don't have kits...I've highly doubted my own suspicion, but I'm someone who doesn't mind spoilers here and there.
> 
> I've many more inquiries, but I'm afraid they'll have to wait for a moment when I can spare more time.
> 
> _Until next time,
> Dawnwish~_


No, she doesn't. She's still a Medicine Cat even in Power of Three.



Dragon said:


> Flametail, if you want someone to change the subject... *looks around for Leafpool's onlineness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warriors
> 
> 
> 
> I think Leafpool(not the member) and Crowfeather are the Three's parents.
> 
> 
> I've brought that up a bit, but nooo...
> 
> Feel free to ignore this post, anyways.


Wait, how'd this theory come about? Does it have something to do with Long Shadows?


----------



## Darksong

@Jason-Kun: Yes, it does. 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Squirrelflight mentions that the Three are not her kits.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Darksong said:


> @Jason-Kun: Yes, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrelflight mentions that the Three are not her kits.


Oh okay. I'm still on Chapter ONe so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Shadowstar

Melodic Harmony said:


> Spoiler: The New Prophecy...and possibly the Power of Three
> 
> 
> 
> Leafpaw/pool leaves her trade as a medicine cat to become a warrior?





Spoiler: Twilight



Accually, no. She runs off with Crowfeather in Twilight but when they meet Midnight the badget there, they return to help out in ThunderClan's camp during the badger attack. Yeah, I dunno if that was relevent to this, but as far as my knolage, she's always been a medicine cat. ^__^;;


----------



## Dragon

Melodic Harmony said:


> So...my suspicion is true, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The New Prophecy...and possibly the Power of Three
> 
> 
> 
> Leafpaw/pool leaves her trade as a medicine cat to become a warrior?


Where'd you get that idea? If 



Spoiler: PoT and up



Leafpool(not the member) left, the Clan would have no medicine cat, and


 then 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



all of ThunderClan would die from the greencough epidemic.



I just thought that up now... oh yeah. 



Spoiler: Sunset/Twilight, I think



She just runs off and comes back.



Finally, 



Spoiler: PoT



It's somewhat obvious that Squirrelflight isn't the mother of the Three, 'cause where'd Hollyleaf's black pelt colour come from? _Crowfeather?_ And Jayfeather's grey... nobody knows.


 Oh, it could be from 



Spoiler: PoT



Ashfur! WHo is dead.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

well it has to be leafpool and crowfeather because they have to be kin of firestar.Jayfeather is named feather after crowfeather, I think.  just a random throught but I think tigerPAW is tigerclaw and that he killed ashfur,but don't trust me


----------



## Pig-serpent

I just finished Dark River last night, and that was epic.  Now I'm reading Firestar's quest,and then I'll have to buy Outcast.


----------



## ijy

dark river was okay but i thought it was kind of boring.


----------



## Dragon

And you know it just had to be 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Jayfeather.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I think cinderheart may play a mayjor role in sunrise


----------



## Dragon

Maybe. If we're lucky, Firestar will die once...? =D


----------



## Shadowstar

Yesh. :D

I read that part in Sunset and 



Spoiler: Sunset



Cinderkit is apparently Cinderpelt reborn. :3


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: Sunset and all of Po3



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Autumn

Sorry, I've been on vacation... Dx

ANYWAY. Too lazy to quote so:

-There is supposed to be a special edition about the ancient Clans and a special edition about 



Spoiler: Firestar's Quest



SkyClan after Firestar leaves


.

-Flametail's apparent miscount of Firestar's remaining lives:


Spoiler: The Darkest Hour through Long Shadows



Lost a life to Scourge in the battle with BloodClan. Lives remaining: 8.
Lost a life helping Ravenpaw and Barley with some unknown thing that the Ravenpaw manga trilogy is supposed to cover between The Darkest Hour and Firestar's Quest. Lives remaining: 7.
Lost a life to some unknown thing between The Darkest Hour and Firestar's Quest (since Firestar has six lives in Firestar's Quest). Lives remaining: 6.
Lost a life to the rats in Firestar's Quest. Lives remaining: 5.
Lost a life to a tree (xD that sounds funny) in Dawn. Lives remaining: 4.
Lost a life to the fox trap in Sunset. Lives remaining: 3.
Lost a life to greencough (*hates Lionblaze for being so damn selfish*) in Long Shadows. Lives remaining: *2*.



... um. *can't think of much else to say*


----------



## Munchkin

So, since I just finished _Sunset_...hmm...
Leafpool, do you know when he loses his last life?

Oh, I finished _Sunset_ just this morning, at around 6:30. I started reading late last night, my light was on, and by the time I was finished (also after rereading _The Rise of Scourge_ for the third time), it was 7:30 and my mom was leaving for work.

It turns out I hadn't slept all night =P

Well, anyway, _Sunset_ scared me. A lot. I swear, when I put the book down and went to brush my teeth and eat breakfast, I jumped at every sound expecting Hawk to come out and try to murder me xD

_Until next time,
Dawnwish~_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> So, since I just finished _Sunset_...hmm...
> Leafpool, do you know when he loses his last life?


We haven't been given any hints by the authors (to my knowledge), but they have made clear that 



Spoiler: some future book



he _is_ going to die at some point before the series is out (Bramblestar ftw! :D).


----------



## Darksong

Again, I say that 



Spoiler: Firestar's lives



Firestar has a much smaller amount of lives than I thought. Two? That's kind of crazy...



Reading Dawnwish's post revived my obsession with Hawkfrost. :D

I seriously want to know 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



what happened to Ashfur, exactly.


 The suspense is killing me... ah... :P


----------



## ijy

there will be four total super editions and one more field guide


----------



## Dragon

It was soo obviously 



Spoiler: stupidity



Jayfeather who killed Ashfur. Or oh oh Heathertail!


 =P 

But seriously, it is kinda crazy how little lives Firestar has left. He's Stuish but we all love him...

Does anyone think 



Spoiler: future Warriors series



Bramblestar will be a good leader?


 Meh, I have no opinions on this topic.

On an unrelated note, watch the Warriors animated series on Youtube. Two ways it's epic win, it's Warriors and the theme song is Byakuya~ =D
I seriously hope you've all seen that >_> If not, watch it now or I will set you on fire~

So many topics. ;_;


----------



## Darksong

What's Byakuya? It sounds interesting because it sounds like Byakugan

Anyway, answering your question. 



Spoiler: future series



Maybe. He definitely is good at staying calm, I know that. But perhaps he has a flaw that will prove a threat to the whole Clan...


----------



## ijy

Who sol? then I thing he is just someone the three don`t want.


----------



## Autumn

Wtf Russia's on Outcast and the UK isn't even on TNP yet D:


----------



## Shadowstar

But 



Spoiler: future series



when Firestar dies, wouldn't that meant the end of Warriors? I mean, unless he's reborn like





Spoiler: Sunset



Cinderpelt was as Cinderkit





Spoiler: future series(continued)



that is. I mean, the death of the main character usually means the end of it... I do think Brambleclaw will make a good leader, when he is known as Bramblestar.



I finished Sunset last night. I liked it when 



Spoiler: death



Hawfrost dies from a pointy stick jabbed into his throught


 :3 So. Freaking. Epic.


----------



## ijy

I think that the fourth series will be about the threes kin.


----------



## Autumn

Shadowstar said:


> But
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: future series
> 
> 
> 
> when Firestar dies, wouldn't that meant the end of Warriors?





Spoiler: Moonrise



*points to Feathertail*


 No, ThunderClan will go on as it always has. If one of the three died, that'd be a different story, but... well... Firestar's already fulfilled his prophecy.



ijy said:


> I think that the fourth series will be about the threes kin.


Nope; it's about the three themselves again. You really expect the remaining plot - which of the three will be evil, how they end up - to be wrapped up in a book? :P


----------



## Vriska Serket

Wait, where did you hear that one of the three will be evil? o.o


----------



## Dragon

I remember that from somewhere too, can't put my finger on it. Anyways, to Darksong, THIS is Byakuya, the best song in the world, and the theme song for DNAngel. Random note, it's a remix, not the actual theme song.

Anyways, HERE's the Warriors animated series intro. ssswarriorcats is awesome ;_;

And if you still feel like watching some clips, HERE's a sneak peak into the animated series. 

And I'm not an animator for ssswarriorcats, if I seem like I'm advertising. I can't animate for [insertswearwordofchoicehere].


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> Wait, where did you hear that one of the three will be evil? o.o


Author chat. And common sense.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Author chat. And common sense.


Yeh but that idea could've been scrapped. Have you ever though of that?


----------



## Dragon

There's always the possibility.... But meh.


----------



## Autumn

Jason-Kun said:


> Yeh but that idea could've been scrapped. Have you ever though of that?


... dude, the three's _names_ have been determined since around the time of Dark River. I highly doubt that such an important plot point would have been scrapped as if it were just an idea for a little something to put in the story. That's like saying that the idea that 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



the idea that Leafpool and Crowfeather were the three's parents


 was scrapped in the middle of writing, leaving that massive mountain of evidence behind. I mean seriously.


----------



## Jason-Kun

>.> There better be a good reason as to why the fourth series is about the three, rather than making the third sireis longer than the others. I mean, wouldn't that make a bit more sense?


----------



## Autumn

Jason-Kun said:


> >.> There better be a good reason as to why the fourth series is about the three, rather than making the third sireis longer than the others. I mean, wouldn't that make a bit more sense?


... the past two series have been six books each and a change in pattern now would be odd?

Also don't forget that the fourth series' first book is called _The Fourth Apprentice;_ it's entirely possible that we get a new point of view in the fourth apprentice. 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Whitewing's kit, imo. :D


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> ... the past two series have been six books each and a change in pattern now would be odd?
> 
> Also don't forget that the fourth series' first book is called _The Fourth Apprentice;_ it's entirely possible that we get a new point of view in the fourth apprentice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Whitewing's kit, imo. :D


That brings up the question of the prophecy. Would the last book of POT clear it up and the fourth series revolving around what comes afterwards or would it not be solved? Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## ijy

I think it will be about one of the threes children.


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> I think it will be about one of the threes children.


*The authors have already confirmed that it will be about the three themselves once more.*


----------



## Dragon

Dragon said:


> IHERE's the Warriors animated series intro. ssswarriorcats is awesome ;_;
> 
> And if you still feel like watching some clips, HERE's a sneak peak into the animated series.


..Did anyone actually watch them? Am I just wasting my time ;_; Meh. 

ijy, you know that would be.. a while before that happened. And besides, then that wouldn't make much sense, 



Spoiler: Long Shadows, Eclipse, Outcast, blah blah



Jayfeather can't have kits for obvious resons, Hollyleaf wants to be leader, so she won't have kits(if she became deputy I would stop reading Warriors, another Firestar relative leader >:/), and Lionblaze... is still looking for his one to love XD


----------



## Flora

Watching intro as I type-Why the heck does this song sound so familiar?


----------



## Dragon

It's Byakuya, the theme song for DNAngel. Which also kicks major ass.

IN SOMEWHAT RELATED NEWS, 



Spoiler: Long Shadows, Eclipse maybe



I forgot Whitewing had a kit. Or, IS going to have a kit.


 ooh ooh let's discuss possible names 



Spoiler: stupid fan rant



We need a Starkit, who grows up and becomes Starstar =D


 Speaking of stupid names... There's always Turtleflight, Starstar, Nightlight, Twolegs, blah blah blah.


----------



## Vriska Serket

As far as unusual names go there's always leaf-fall, but I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Autumn

Vicky apparently _despises_ the usage of "monster" for cars, but I don't remember why D:

I hear Sneezekit/Sneezepaw often being criticized for the very nature of the name. I decided that he should be Sneezeheart to make up for it :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Foxpaw should be called Foxheart and Mousepaw should've been named Mousebrain. End of discussion.


----------



## eevee_em

Long Shadows came in at the library! Woot!



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Has anyone noticed how in the prologue the original leaders weren't called by there leader names? It was just Thunder, River, Wind and Shadow when it should be Thunder_star_, River_star_, Wind_star_ and Shadow_star_.


 Why did I put that in spoiler tags?


----------



## Vriska Serket

shadow_lugia said:


> Foxpaw should be called Foxheart and Mousepaw should've been named Mousebrain. End of discussion.


Was "-brain" ever used as a suffix? I don't recall it ever being used. Come to think of it, I don't remember "Turtle-", "Stormy-", or "Misty-" (the last two being part of the names Stormydawn and Mistydawn, which Leafpool was apparently using in one of her fanfics or something) being used, either.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Dragon said:
			
		

> Anyways, HERE's the Warriors animated series intro. ssswarriorcats is awesome ;_;
> 
> And if you still feel like watching some clips, HERE's a sneak peak into the animated series.


Ah, I've seen those. <3333333 I have them favorited and watch them quite a bit.

... Daaaang, I haven't updated my YouTube in a long time. Oh well, I'm working on two videos right now, one of which is uberlong, so that'll make up for it.



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> Vicky apparently _despises_ the usage of "monster" for cars, but I don't remember why D:
> 
> I hear Sneezekit/Sneezepaw often being criticized for the very nature of the name. I decided that he should be Sneezeheart to make up for it :3


O_o Really? Where did you hear that? Wow, something you knew that I didn't about Warriors. xD I'm impressed. Not that I wasn't already.

NO. His name is Sneezebreeze. End of discussion.



			
				Eevee_em said:
			
		

> [spoiler for Long Shadows] Has anyone noticed how in the prologue the original leaders weren't called by there leader names? It was just Thunder, River, Wind and Shadow when it should be Thunder_star_, River_star_, Wind_star_ and Shadow_star_.[/spoiler]


O_e I noticed too. It was weeeiiiiird. Maybe they just decided "ah screw it we're never around anyway let's just go by our original names"? xD



			
				Cinderpelt said:
			
		

> Was "-brain" ever used as a suffix? I don't recall it ever being used. Come to think of it, I don't remember "Turtle-", "Stormy-", or "Misty-" (the last two being part of the names Stormydawn and Mistydawn, which Leafpool was apparently using in one of her fanfics or something) being used, either.


No, for "-brain". xD That would be epic, though. "Turtle-" and "Stormy-" haven't been used, either. "Misty-" however... any idea who Mistyfoot is? xD *shot*


Um. I have a random theory I'm going to post now.



Spoiler: Long Shadows, Firestar's Quest



So. Remember that discussion Leafpool <3 and I had awhile back, about Jayfeather and what happened to Jay's Wing? Well, I think I may know his fate. Okay, so there's like no chance this actually happened, but anyway.

Just to refresh your memories, I'll tell what Leafpool and I determined. We decided that if Jayfeather went to Jay's Wing's time, Jay's Wing had to go somewhere. And since he didn't come back, it was probably an era he was never reincarnated into. Got that?

Now, Skystar. Remember how in SotC it spoke about the four Clans and their formation? Well, as we now know there was a fifth living Clan, there had to have been a Skystar, too. But as SotC was released before FQ, we never knew anything about him.

... See where I'm going with this? (Yes, Leafpool, I know you have it all figured out by now. xD)

Well, if Jay's Wing had to go _somewhere_, and we've not any information about Skystar, who's to say that the two are not one and the same?

Assume something somehow got screwed up and Jay's Wing was sent to the lake in the time the cats who would soon become the Clans were staying there. Well, what if he changed his name to Sky? And what if he was just able to jump a little higher than most cats? And what if he decided to go with them to the forest?

Now, I can only find one flaw with this theory: as Jayfeather could see when he took the place of Jay's Wing, that means Jay's Wing was probably blind, wherever he was sent. I can see two ways around this, though: Skystar was just the epicest cat ever, being a blind warrior, or because he wasn't sent to Jayfeather's time, he wasn't blinded.


 
... 8D


----------



## Mad MOAI

@Theory I thought Jayfeather wasn't blind in dreams.


----------



## Vriska Serket

It wasn't a dream, though.


----------



## Evolutionary

Right I guess I'll joinfish~

I've only read Moonrise...but awesomesauce.

I SOOOO want to read the others but I can't find them anywhere. Darn NZ's small libraries,all the books are out.

My favorite characters so far are 

Leafpaw/pool
Cinderpelt
Mothwing
Feathertail *sob*


----------



## ijy

go to barnes and nobles!


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> O_o Really? Where did you hear that? Wow, something you knew that I didn't about Warriors. xD I'm impressed. Not that I wasn't already.


Teh tour. :D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Cryptica said:


> @Theory I thought Jayfeather wasn't blind in dreams.


... This has what to do with anything? O_o Did I miss something?



			
				Leafeh<3 said:
			
		

> Teh tour. :D


Oh. Duh, self.

Um. This post should have substance, shouldn't it.

Well, welcome, EeveeSkitty~ I have like four copies of Into the Wild, so I'd let you steal one of those if I could. xD

Also, Amazon.com. I wouldn't use it unless in a desperate situation, but yours is clearly a, well, desperate situation.

Although I'm willing to bet you could basically read them on the intahnetz through browse-insides, if you tried. *is guilty of frequently doing so with unreleased books*


----------



## Dragon

Theory: I dun get it. But who said 



Spoiler: theory thingie, Long Shadows



Skystar/Jay's Wing was blind? Because it says Jay's Wing is _not_ blind, or implies that when Jayfeather closes his eyes and scents stuff Dove's Wing(I think it was?) thinks he's crazy.


 Well, I'm not sure about the theory. I dun get it.

Also, Firebrain. Graybrain? MOTHBRAIN? Featherbrain... ;)


----------



## Flametail von Karma

He isn't. But since Jayfeather could see when he took Jay's Wing's place, that must mean that if Jay's Wing took Jayfeather's place he became blind. I think.

What did you not understand, exactly?


----------



## Dragon

Oh. *sweatdrop*

Never mind, then.


----------



## Evolutionary

Flametail said:


> ... This has what to do with anything? O_o Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Duh, self.
> 
> Um. This post should have substance, shouldn't it.
> 
> Well, welcome, EeveeSkitty~ I have like four copies of Into the Wild, so I'd let you steal one of those if I could. xD
> 
> Also, Amazon.com. I wouldn't use it unless in a desperate situation, but yours is clearly a, well, desperate situation.
> 
> Although I'm willing to bet you could basically read them on the intahnetz through browse-insides, if you tried. *is guilty of frequently doing so with unreleased books*


I sorta kinda live in New Zealand...ehh isn't Amazon US?


----------



## ijy

i have no idea.


----------



## Evolutionary

What?

If you have no idea where New Zealand is it's that small thing close to Australia.


----------



## Dragon

eevee_em said:


> Long Shadows came in at the library! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed how in the prologue the original leaders weren't called by there leader names? It was just Thunder, River, Wind and Shadow when it should be Thunder_star_, River_star_, Wind_star_ and Shadow_star_.
> 
> 
> Why did I put that in spoiler tags?


Bringing this up again. I got my copy of Long Shadows back~ 



Spoiler: LONG SHADOWS



River says, "but why call us _back from the beginning?_ There are much younger cats in StarClan..." Yeah. So Thunder, Wind, Shadow and River were called from the beginning. Which makes no sense, but Midnight is awesome and can do what ever the freak she wants >:/



...Yeah.


----------



## ijy

the newer starclan cats probably want their wisdom or something.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

EeveeSkitty said:


> I sorta kinda live in New Zealand...ehh isn't Amazon US?


Actually, I've seen several different Amazons. UK, Canada, Germany, France... it's not just a USian thing.

*short post is short*


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

AHHHH!!! MY FRIEND GOT LONG SHADOWS FOR CHRISTMAS! MUST... GET...IT!

(From him. *Bwahahaha!*)


----------



## Evolutionary

Flametail said:


> Actually, I've seen several different Amazons. UK, Canada, Germany, France... it's not just a USian thing.
> 
> *short post is short*


I VERY VERY highly doubt NZ has one.


----------



## Dragon

ijy said:


> the newer starclan cats probably want their wisdom or something.


No, it 



Spoiler: LONG SHAAAADOWS~



was Midnight who summoned them. The StarClan cats weren't there.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Of course I have a theory to contribute too :D *shot*



Spoiler: Long Shadows



So, we all know by now that the ancients went to the mountains and became the Tribe of Rushing Water, right? Good.
However, as Jayfeather thinks, there seems to be a connection between the ancients, the Tribe of Endless Hunting, _and StarClan._ We should all know that the ancients changed their style of naming to include a prepositional phrase in them (obviously) but simplified things by just calling cats by the first word in their names (usually; special cases include Jagged Rock Where Heron Sits (a.k.a. Jag) and Teller of the Pointed Stones (a.k.a. Stoneteller)).
There could've easily been four cats who were named Shadow, River, Thunder, and Wind.
For some reason, the four probably gathered a group of cats who were dissatisfied with their mountain home and departed for a better place to live.
You know where I'm going with this already, but I don't care :D
Eventually, they all arrived at, you guessed it, the forest. Cue story in Secrets of the Clans.
...This would explain things, anyway :P


----------



## Mad MOAI

This place is all about theories, isn't it? XD


----------



## Taliax

Yes it is. :D

Well, to actually contribute to conversation, I also have a theory. :D


Spoiler: PoT and Firestar's Quest



Well, this theory is most likely false, but here it is anyway.
SkyClan was never mentioned in SotC, right? What if they formed later on? I had a theory that one of the tribes from the lake (there were 3, right? Correct me if I'm wrong.) left the lake after they heard that one tribe left to go to the mountains, and thet traveled to the forest, where the Clan Cats were already settled, so they got the territory behind ThunderClan. This also explains how they lost faith in StarClan so easily and why the other Clan Leaders didn't mind kicking them out.


----------



## Dragon

I have no theories to contribute ;_;

But I'm getting Sunrise a month before my birthday? =D (May 21)


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Of course I have a theory to contribute too :D *shot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> So, we all know by now that the ancients went to the mountains and became the Tribe of Rushing Water, right? Good.
> However, as Jayfeather thinks, there seems to be a connection between the ancients, the Tribe of Endless Hunting, _and StarClan._ We should all know that the ancients changed their style of naming to include a prepositional phrase in them (obviously) but simplified things by just calling cats by the first word in their names (usually; special cases include Jagged Rock Where Heron Sits (a.k.a. Jag) and Teller of the Pointed Stones (a.k.a. Stoneteller)).
> There could've easily been four cats who were named Shadow, River, Thunder, and Wind.
> For some reason, the four probably gathered a group of cats who were dissatisfied with their mountain home and departed for a better place to live.
> You know where I'm going with this already, but I don't care :D
> Eventually, they all arrived at, you guessed it, the forest. Cue story in Secrets of the Clans.
> ...This would explain things, anyway :P


Except for the fact that 



Spoiler: SotC?



there were three Tribes by the lake - one became the mountain Tribe, one most likely became the Clans (explaining why they have such parallel beliefs though they're worlds apart), and one... went somewhere else. :/





Taliax said:


> Yes it is. :D
> 
> Well, to actually contribute to conversation, I also have a theory. :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PoT and Firestar's Quest
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this theory is most likely false, but here it is anyway.
> SkyClan was never mentioned in SotC, right? What if they formed later on? I had a theory that one of the tribes from the lake (there were 3, right? Correct me if I'm wrong.) left the lake after they heard that one tribe left to go to the mountains, and thet traveled to the forest, where the Clan Cats were already settled, so they got the territory behind ThunderClan. This also explains how they lost faith in StarClan so easily and why the other Clan Leaders didn't mind kicking them out.


Firestar's Quest wasn't out when Secrets of the Clans was released. I don't think they wanted to spoil FQ's secret.


----------



## Taliax

I know, but at least there's a way for it to make sense anyway.


----------



## Tailsy

Hai guys, I finished Long Shadows 8D



Spoiler: Long Shadows



FFFFFFFF WTF. Ashfur was... WHAT. D:< I am enraged. Why did they pick the obvious option?! Also could his life have sucked /any more/? Did they have to slash his throat and throw him off a crag? Really? ;~; -whimper-
BLACKSTAR AND ONESTAR YER STILL HARDCORE AND I LOVE YOU. Well, Onestar in Eclipse moreso, but I love the three-dimensional personality the minor cats have. <33 Never change.
Also, when Jaypaw was Jay's Wing wouldn't he have noticed that it probably wasn't ThunderClan considering the fact that _he could see_? o.o I also didn't feel all that bad for Half Moon at all... I wanted them to spend more time with the old-Tribe. 
Actually the book moved way too fast. :< Sol is totally going to come back, but it just seemed... a bit easy? Dark River & Eclipse are my favourites in the series still. I think I'm going to read Eclipse again, actually.


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when Jaypaw was Jay's Wing wouldn't he have noticed that it probably wasn't ThunderClan considering the fact that _he could see_? o.o I also didn't feel all that bad for Half Moon at all... I wanted them to spend more time with the old-Tribe.


Jaypaw was dreaming before he 



Spoiler: LS



went to the old Tribe


, so he could have thought it was all a dream anyway. :P


----------



## Tailsy

Hmm, I suppose that makes sense. -nods-


----------



## Dragon

Read?

Yeah~ So, I think I have to tell you, since I suggested it. =3


----------



## Tailsy

I WOULD JOIN A WARRIORS RP. <3


----------



## Autumn

ME TOO. <3333

*hasn't RPed in forever*


----------



## Flora

ME THREE. ^^


----------



## Keltena

I... wouldn't. Sorry? I just have trouble getting into most characters that aren't my own. ^^;


----------



## Darksong

Oh, you don't have to be a character from the books. You can be a character you make up! That's the point of RPing!

What's the title going to be?


----------



## Dragon

*shrug* Ask Exo-Raikou?


----------



## Evolutionary

I am SOOO going to join if life agrees and if the plot is good.

I've already filled an imaginary form.


----------



## Taliax

I join also. ^_^


----------



## Jason-Kun

I'd join if I got to use Tanglefire. ...Yeh.


----------



## ijy

Leafpool said:


> Except for the fact that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SotC?
> 
> 
> 
> there were three Tribes by the lake - one became the mountain Tribe, one most likely became the Clans (explaining why they have such parallel beliefs though they're worlds apart), and one... went somewhere else. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestar's Quest wasn't out when Secrets of the Clans was released. I don't think they wanted to spoil FQ's secret.


i think that half of the ancients kept going to the forest and the rest stayed in the mountains


----------



## Evolutionary

Jason-Kun, you probably can because RPs are made to be for made up characters!


----------



## Taliax

I would join as Owlheart.


----------



## ijy

hell yes!! I would be stonefur.


----------



## Taliax

You do know there's already a Stonefur in the books, right? Not that you couldn't be one anyway.


----------



## Evolutionary

Maybe ijy means he'll be that character in the book?


----------



## Dragon

But... he's dead. It's not fun to play a StarClan cat. And btw, go check it out everyone >:3[/advertising]


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah, I usually make my own character.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Dragon said:


> But... he's dead. It's not fun to play a StarClan cat.


Yes it is! You get to visit in the dreams of other characters and stuff.


----------



## Autumn

Jason-Kun said:


> Yes it is! You get to visit in the dreams of other characters and stuff.


Not every StarClan cat does. :P


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Not every StarClan cat does. :P


As far as we knowe of anyways. I'd still want to be a StarClan cat if Warriors were real.


----------



## Dragon

But you'd be dead. And you'd have no Internet access, so we wouldn't be able to communicate D=

And the Erins haven't made StarClan so awesome and powerful aas they used to be portrayed as in the first two series. Unfortunately. Now the Erins made StarClan a bunch of helpless fools >:/ Or close to it.


----------



## ijy

EeveeSkitty said:


> Maybe ijy means he'll be that character in the book?


no that would just be my user name because stonefur is my favorite character.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Dragon said:


> But you'd be dead. And you'd have no Internet access, so we wouldn't be able to communicate D=


I'd be dead in bosy, alive in soul. *shot'd*


----------



## Evolutionary

*shoots*

And isn't the point of RPing to make your own characters and use them?


----------



## Keltena

The point of roleplaying is to get into a character. Lots of people roleplay as canons, you know.


----------



## Evolutionary

Ehh...I'm not much of an Rper but I do enjoy it very much.


----------



## Tailsy

There's lots of different ways to role-play. I'm not so confident in playing canon characters though D: I'm always afraid I'll get them wrong.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Fwee, Warriors roleplay~ <3 I need myself a good RP session.

Hmm... I srsly need to get my RP, fanfic, and original fiction ideas in motion. D; I haet life; it takes up way too much of my... life.

*almost-pointless post is almost-pointless*


----------



## Evolutionary

I joined too :)

Go Goldenfeather go!

Anyone going to be a Leader?

*even more almost pointless post is even more almost pointless*


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I might take an important position, but I'm waiting to see how the RP fills up first.

*pointlessness*

Um... The Darkest Hour > universe? 8D *shot*


----------



## Evolutionary

I might make a kit...it'd be cute~


----------



## Dragon

Right, I have a stupid attempt to conversation that does not invole role playing(even thought RPing is awesome)!



Spoiler: The Darkest Hour, most of teh first series



Tigerstar=Hitler? He's all, "OMG must kill Halfclans kill them all!!11!!! And then, they both get killed. And they both suck.



...Don't ask. =D


----------



## Flora

Dragon said:


> Spoiler: The Darkest Hour, most of teh first series
> 
> 
> 
> Tigerstar=Hitler? He's all, "OMG must kill Halfclans kill them all!!11!!! And then, they both get killed. And they both suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Don't ask. =D


Yes. Definitely.


----------



## ijy

the darkest hour is the best book in the series and don't insult tigerstarhe will kill you.


----------



## Tailsy

Mmm, I can't decide what to play in the Warriors RP. :[ 

Any suggestions~? (I prefer playing males, if that helps.)


----------



## Evolutionary

Not really, but I like Medicine cats :)


----------



## eevee_em

I just thought of an interesting theory while I was reading Long Shadows.



Spoiler: Long Shadows



We know here are/were three ancient tribes from the lake. Jaypaw led one of them to become The Tribe of Rushing Water, but we don't know anything about the other two. Well, what if Hollyleaf and Lionblaze are supposed to lead the other two tribes to become the Clans and/or some other group of cats? That would explain why there's three cats in the prophecy. Also, Jaypaw was the one who told the tribe that they could talk to their ancestors, so that could be why the three were given "the power of the stars in their paws": they led the first organized groups of cats to their ancestors.



(yes I know this is very off topic)


----------



## Dragon

Possible... Maybe you've just made the Erins go, "Nuuuuu she got it right" =D

And Tailsy, the cat in your sig is _win._


----------



## ijy

maybe I mean when I read the part about holding the power of the stars in their paws I knew there would be some kind of twist and that it would not mean the kind of power they are thinking of.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Maybe they make stars fall from the sky!
What about cinderheart,she may play a mayjor role


----------



## Taliax

She might, and I agree with eevee_em's theory. It makes sense.

Oh, and I joined the Warrior RP, I'm Owlstar of WindClan :)


----------



## Evolutionary

My favorite clan is Riverclan so that's my clan.

Goldenfeather, Warrior of Riverclan~


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I have trouble deciding what my favorite Clan is. I mean, ThunderClan is just generally awesome, ShadowClan is evilly cool, WindClan is <3 for no particular reason, RiverClan cats freakin' SWIM, SkyClan is just made of ownage 'cause it is, and BloodClan is so awesomely horrible that you can't help but love it.

[/semi-random]


----------



## Evolutionary

Windclan is a VERY close second to Riverclan.

Thunderclan and Shadowclan tie~


----------



## Autumn

SkyClan > ThunderClan > RiverClan > ShadowClan > WindClan. :D


----------



## Tailsy

ShadowClan are WindClan
are totally the best, but
the others are nice...

I have never read
Firestar's Quest, though; of the
SkyClan I know not.


----------



## Jason-Kun

RiverClan>BloodClan>ShadowClan>WindClan>ThunderClan. I know nothing about SkyClan so I can't really determine where they'd go in that math problem. *shot'd*


----------



## ijy

I decided to be stoneheart of windclan(deputy). don't ask me why why but i have always like cats with stone in their name.


----------



## Dragon

ThunderClan is awesum because they live in a forest. 

Only reason.
But ShadowClan does too What did I tell you about shutting up? >:/


----------



## Mad MOAI

I like IceClan RiverClan for no reason other than the fact that they can swim.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I might as well ask to join this, seeing as I've been working on the Warriors RP.

So, may I join?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool says anyone is free to join.

(No, you don't have a say in the matter, Leafeh.)


I'd probably like ShadowClan a lot more if they weren't prejudiced towards outsiders and halfClans--they don't exactly have the best record of pure blood, themselves. And I think I'll shut up now so I don't start ranting.

... My thoughts are ironic, considering that according towards warriorcats.com I'm a ShadowClanner through and through. =/


----------



## Evolutionary

I don't know much about Sky Clan either :/


----------



## Jason-Kun

Flametail said:


> ... My thoughts are ironic, considering that according towards warriorcats.com I'm a ShadowClanner through and through. =/


Heh, the site says I'm a ShadowClan Warrior named Tanglefire. Though just because I can, I'm playing Tanglekit as a ThunderClan cat.


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm a WindClan cat according to the Warriorcats site.

And I'm currently writing a sort of Warriors fan fic thing but with my own characters and plot and stuff.

But no one shall see until it is edited to be more decent.

Edit: Aha ha ha!

I found out that if I make my Hometown Windia then my Warrior name is Wildhead XD

But normally I'm Wildpath~


----------



## Goldenpelt

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't know much about Sky Clan either :/


Read Firestar's Quest.xD Which is what I'm working on. Also, this is my first post of the new year.>>


----------



## Evolutionary

Firestar's Quest...I sortof can't find any warriors books but my current onewhichis Moonrise~


----------



## Dragon

Apparently I'm Wind\clan >.>

But I am biased, so meh~ *runs to ThunderClan*


----------



## Autumn

SkyClan is the one Clan in which is is physically impossible to be biased against outsiders. (I know some of you argue that ThunderClan is too - but don't forget that not every cat in the Clan accepts the outsiders, whereas SkyClan is... well... 



Spoiler: FQ



freaking _made of outsiders._


 xD


----------



## Goldenpelt

EeveeSkitty said:


> Firestar's Quest...I sortof can't find any warriors books but my current onewhichis Moonrise~


D'awww, and I thought I was the farthest behind one.xD


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah sad :(

And I can't find ONE Warriors book for sale online for NZ.


----------



## Taliax

On the site, I actually am in WindClan. :D


And, umm...


ijy said:


> I decided to be stoneheart of windclan(deputy). don't ask me why why but i have always like cats with stone in their name.


Crypica is already the deputy.


----------



## Dragon

Speaking of the Warriors website, anyone actually beat the game there? I can't get past apprentice >_<


----------



## Goldenpelt

EeveeSkitty said:


> Yeah sad :(
> 
> And I can't find ONE Warriors book for sale online for NZ.


That's sucks.


----------



## Evolutionary

Oh yeah it sucks.

Maybe Warriors isn't as popular here?


----------



## Autumn

The short election-story's up on the Warriors website.


----------



## Dragon

:o My computer doesn't have Flash and Adobe, so I can't see it ;_;

Pssst Leafpool c/p it for me


----------



## Flora

Dragon said:


> Speaking of the Warriors website, anyone actually beat the game there? I can't get past apprentice >_<


Once. XP


----------



## Dragon

Yes, mean the game is being >_< 

My friend, who lives on video games and air only got up to warrior, and died the next enemy. =P


----------



## Flora

Waitwaitwait, what game? I thought you meant the new prophecy one. *fails*


----------



## Dragon

Yeah, that's what I meant. I showed it to a friend... >_<


----------



## Flora

Ah, I got all confuuuuuuuuuuuused~


----------



## Dragon

I see

So... *makes conversation* Anyone want to make another character on the Warriors RP, you know, so _we can start?_ *impatient*


----------



## Mad MOAI

I made Swallowpaw. I think he helps :D


----------



## Keltena

Sorry, but I'm not really into Warriors RPs anymore. =/


----------



## Autumn

I can't really control two characters at once very well. :/

As for the story... I'll type it up and PM it to you when I have the chance.


----------



## Evolutionary

If I make more than one character I usually forget about them and I'm not good at controlling more than one anyway(as shown in the Arylettopian RP where I had more than one character and used only one)


----------



## Exo-Raikou

We only need a few more to start: ThunderClan's Deputy and the  Medicine Cat for RiverClan and ShadowClan, though I'm making a character for the last of them


----------



## Taliax

Dragon said:


> I see
> 
> So... *makes conversation* Anyone want to make another character on the Warriors RP, you know, so _we can start?_ *impatient*


I already made two characters, otherwise I would have made a WindClan warrior, too. I think I needed to elaberate on Owlstar more, though.


Leafpool said:


> The short election-story's up on the Warriors website.


finally!


Cryptica said:


> I made Swallowpaw. I think he helps :D


Owlstar can mentor him, if you want.


----------



## Evolutionary

Maybe I will make the Medicine Cat for RiverClan if I have time...


----------



## Flora

I'm making a WindClan warrior.

I know her name: Brambleshadow (that would be my friend as a warrior).


----------



## Taliax

^Cool name. [/waytooshortpost]


----------



## Munchkin

See, I _would_ join the RP, as Dawnwish of WindClan, a warrior, but I'm still grounded -_-

I've bought the rest of Gray's manga series, by the way. Diesel = <3
Oh, and I'm rereading the second series. I'm on Dawn now.

I drew and colored a character from my fanfic, which is still in progress, I haven't forgotten it, and I really should scan her to show you guys. Meh.

_~Until next time,
Dawnwish

PS: 

That's Crowstalker of ShadowClan. As you can see, she can have a nasty attitude._


----------



## Dragon

Ohai, ur not dead. *probably have no idea who I am*

Thankies, Leafpool ily <3

I liek kestrels(my new obsession bird) so Kestrelpaw is awesome. The canon character. And since he's a med. cat apprentice, he gets an awesum name... I was thinking of Kestrelshimmer. =D

I would make another RP character if I didn't have two. They're both in ThunderClan (which is incredibly unfair since the other Clans have next to zip) and are sisters, Stormfeather(of course) and Kestrelwing/feather, I think. Don't even know your own RP characters names, loser Ah, shut up, voice of reason. Looks like you're back.[/rant]


----------



## ijy

I have made a windclan warrior but if one is really needed I could make a thunderclan deputy. Or I can switch my can and rank. *hmm* thinking.


----------



## Flora

^ Stormfeather's deputy.  Read the first thread post.


----------



## Taliax

Melodic Harmony said:


> See, I _would_ join the RP, as Dawnwish of WindClan, a warrior, but I'm still grounded -_-
> 
> I've bought the rest of Gray's manga series, by the way. Diesel = <3
> Oh, and I'm rereading the second series. I'm on Dawn now.
> 
> I drew and colored a character from my fanfic, which is still in progress, I haven't forgotten it, and I really should scan her to show you guys. Meh.
> 
> _~Until next time,
> Dawnwish
> 
> PS:
> 
> That's Crowstalker of ShadowClan. As you can see, she can have a nasty attitude._


Crowstalker looks a lot like Scourge. And being grounded really stinks.


----------



## Munchkin

^Yes, she does. I only realized that _after_ I finished drawing and coloring her, though. Her mother looks even more like Scourge, since she doesn't have the silver-blue paws.
Yay~! Writing mood coming on now~



Dragon said:


> Ohai, ur not dead. *probably have no idea who I am*


No, I know who you are. I've a better memory than people (including myself) give me credit for =P
And thanks. I appreciate the concern.

I'm afraid I've got no new news of my own; I haven't been able to work on my fic lately, but I suppose it may be worth mentioning that I'm almost up to Starlight for the second time. I may also be in a mood to draw two other characters from my fic soon - I can feel it coming. Dawnwish and Russetshine, they are.

_~Until next time,
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

I think the only thing needed for the Warriors RP to begin is Mewtwo posting her RiverClan leader form.

... I really want to RP two characters, but I'm horrible at it. D:


----------



## Evolutionary

Ehh...nothing new here really.


----------



## Dragon

Yay~ =D

Mmm. I have two characters, but they're both very similar and are in the same Clan. Woo. And they're sisters, nyahaha


----------



## Taliax

I hope I can control two characters, but I've never actually tried to. In fact, this is my second RP ever and the first one is dying click the link in my sig please


----------



## Evolutionary

Ehh...I'm not going to be very active for a while(depends on mood)


----------



## Jason-Kun

I got a friend of mine hooked on Warriors. Of course she started the series with The New Phrophecy since those were the only ones she could find. Not sure if NZ has Amzon so I can't suggest that. Oh and we're going to co-write a Warriors fic together.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Great, good luck with the fanfic.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Be sure to post it when you get the first chapter,I'd like to read it


----------



## Flametail von Karma

The epicness hath been located!

Japanese Midnight (finally!)

German Forest of Secrets

Colored Return to the Clans

Code of the Clans

More official!Sunrise

<33


----------



## Taliax

Wait, none of the kits in return from the clans look like Hawkfrost! What's up with that?

EDIT: Code of the Clans is EPICLY AWESOME.


----------



## Dragon

Because they can? 

Japanese Midnight=Wants :o But.. looks nothing like Brambleclaw. If that's supposed to _be_ Brambleclaw. >_O


----------



## Flametail von Karma

<333 I know right. *barely hearing anyone else* I've already graphics'd myself silly on the RttC cover.


----------



## Autumn

ZOMG CODE OF THE CLANS.

<333333333


----------



## Flametail von Karma

http://browseinside.harpercollinschildrens.com/index.aspx?isbn13=9780060871253

^ Great Bear Lake browse-inside! <3333

*read*

Edit: Gawd, they're gonna need four pages to list all the books soon. O_o

... And it feels so weird not having any allegiances to read.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Flametail said:


> http://browseinside.harpercollinschildrens.com/index.aspx?isbn13=9780060871253
> 
> ^ Great Bear Lake browse-inside! <3333
> 
> *read*
> 
> Edit: Gawd, they're gonna need four pages to list all the books soon. O_o
> 
> ... And it feels so weird not having any allegiances to read.


Is it normal for that site to have thje entire books on it? *Ish reading the entire first Seekers book.*


----------



## Taliax

I don't think so, but I heard they had the entire book _The Sight_ at one point.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I don't like reading online, I perfer being curled up on the sofa reading as I eat cookies


----------



## Taliax

^this, minus the cookies (even though thyat must be so awesome :P) Reading on the computer for long periods of time hurts my eyes.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Attention to all members of Rise of the Bloodmoon: We've begun the RP


----------



## Mad MOAI

Hollyleaf is pretty <3


----------



## Dragon

Hollyleaf is awesome~

But the Erins should give her some kick ass power, since she doesn't have one yet. 3=


----------



## Evolutionary

Exo-Raikou said:


> Attention to all members of Rise of the Bloodmoon: We've begun the RP


YAY!

Hip hip horray! Hip hip horray! HIP HIP HORRAY!


----------



## Goldenpelt

Flametail said:


> The epicness hath been located!
> 
> Japanese Midnight (finally!)
> 
> German Forest of Secrets
> 
> Colored Return to the Clans
> 
> Code of the Clans
> 
> More official!Sunrise
> 
> <33


Why is Tallstar on Code of the Clans?._.


----------



## Taliax

Dragon said:


> Hollyleaf is awesome~
> 
> But the Erins should give her some kick ass power, since she doesn't have one yet. 3=


YES. SHE NEEDS A POWER.


----------



## Keltena

Taliax said:


> YES. SHE NEEDS A POWER.


...she has the power of just generally being an awesome character. =/ Srsly, guys, what more do you want?


----------



## Dragon

She should be able to fly.

1000th reply~ *throws StarClan symbol confetti*


----------



## Keltena

Dragon said:


> She should be able to fly.
> 
> 1000th reply~ *throws StarClan symbol confetti*


xDDD

Heh. Seriously, what I love about Hollyleaf is that she has no power, yet she still manages to be even more awesome than the cats who do have powers.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

^That. 

... Oh, should this post actually have some significance?

Um. Here's a list of my Warriors books? :D

Paperback:
ItW, three copies xD
FaI
FoS
RS
TDH

Hardcover:
ItW, first edition (they were selling it for like 18 dollars at Barnes and Noble. Duuude. First editions are worth fifty dollars.)
ADP (wtf)
FQ
whole of TNP (two copies of Sunset)
whole of Po3
SotC (two copies)
CotC

Manga:
Graystripe trilogy
TRoS
ItW II and EftF

Russian:
FaI
FoS
ADP
TDH
Moonrise
Starlight
(<33333333)

UK (Warrior Cats version):
FaI
FoS (two copies, thought I was getting two different versions)
RS
ADP
TDH

Seekers:
Hardcover TQB, and advanced copy TQB (yes I had to have both)

Edit: German TLW, babeh! <3


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragon said:


> She should be able to fly.
> 
> 1000th reply~ *throws StarClan symbol confetti*


YES! A FLYING CAT!

And...

*throws StarClan symbol confetti as well*


----------



## Darksong

*throws confetti*

Maybe the chat with Lionpaw/



Spoiler: name



blaze


 was foreshadowing...

:D That would be cool. I can just hear it...

"_One of the Twolegs pointed at her and cried, 'Look! A flying cat!'_"


----------



## Evolutionary

Darksong said:


> *throws confetti*
> 
> :D That would be cool. I can just hear it...
> 
> "_One of the Twolegs pointed at her and cried, 'Look! A flying cat!'_"



Ha ha ha ha ha...
XD

Flying cats are like awesome and always sort of represented me :)


----------



## Dragon

Hollyleaf looked towards the Twolegs and purred. They would never catch her, she could just fly out of their reach, and towards the stars. Ha, 



Spoiler: Eclipse



Lionblaze and Jayfeather


 were so jealous when they saw her float into the air!

...No. XD *throws ThunderClan and RiverClan confetti* Everyone wait a second while I go get some more! *runs and comes back with WindClan and ShadowClan confetti*


----------



## eevee_em

Confetti!*throws*

Flying cat...now that sounds funny. I could just picture Holly



Spoiler: name



leaf


 trying to control it and running into a tree or something XD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Click me for new, more official-looking HarperCollins Code of the Clans cover!

Umsobye. *shoots away for school*

P.S. Flying Hollyleaf = EPIC WIN.


----------



## ijy

flying cats that sounds super special awesome (that might just be my next avatar)


----------



## Evolutionary

Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a new avatar...


----------



## Goldenpelt

Dragon said:


> Hollyleaf looked towards the Twolegs and purred. They would never catch her, she could just fly out of their reach, and towards the stars. Ha, Lionblaze and *Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> feather
> 
> 
> * were so jealous when they *saw* her float into the air!
> 
> ...No. XD *throws ThunderClan and RiverClan confetti* Everyone wait a second while I go get some more! *runs and comes back with WindClan and ShadowClan confetti*


The last sentence doesn't work because *points to bold*.


----------



## Dragon

Well, it's idiocy so it doesn't matter. >:/


----------



## Kitsune

Ohshi D:

WARRIORS FAN CLUB <3

...Burn Millie?


----------



## Goldenpelt

Dragon said:


> Well, it's idiocy so it doesn't matter. >:/


Good point. Either way... *throws ShadowClan confetti*


Kitsune said:


> Ohshi D:
> 
> WARRIORS FAN CLUB <3
> 
> ...Burn Millie?


Indeed.8D


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

Would it be possible for me to join this club? I have recently finished Eclipse.


----------



## Dragon

*counters ShadowClan confetti with WindClan confetti* CONFETTI WAR *hands out bags of Warriors confetti*

Anyways, *throws confetti* Eclipse was awesome. *dodges RiverClan confetti*


----------



## Jason-Kun

This is the account where my friend and I are gunna upload our fic. There's nothing up now but just wait and see.


----------



## Evolutionary

Welcome Magical Chicken Wing! 

*throws WindClan and RiverClan confetti*

Why am I still celebrating?


----------



## Goldenpelt

EeveeSkitty said:


> Welcome Magical Chicken Wing!
> 
> *throws WindClan and RiverClan confetti*
> 
> Why am I still celebrating?


Because you can? *is out of ShadowClan confetti*


----------



## Dragon

*hands ShadowClan confetti over*

And we're actually celebrating the awesomeness of Warriors. 
Ewww, confetti is old, I have fireworks! *shoots*


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

EeveeSkitty said:


> Welcome Magical Chicken Wing!
> 
> *throws WindClan and RiverClan confetti*
> 
> Why am I still celebrating?


Why thank you.

You're celebrating over the fact that the RiverClan confetti smells like fish.


----------



## ijy

hey dosn't sunset come out april 21st?


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

ijy said:


> hey dosn't sunset come out april 21st?


Sunset? Sunset has been out since 2006.

If you mean Sun_rise_, then yes, I believe so.


----------



## Taliax

Yes, Sunrise comes out April 21st.


----------



## Evolutionary

Magical Chicken Wing said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> You're celebrating over the fact that the RiverClan confetti smells like fish.


Fish is yum.


----------



## Kitsune

I didn't do any celebrating, one sec D:

*Throws WindClan confetti*

And it depends on which kind of fish.


----------



## Goldenpelt

(Idea goes to Magical Chicken Wing)


----------



## Kitsune

ゼニガメ26;248243 said:
			
		

> (Idea goes to Magical Chicken Wing)


Har har, you are full of win, Haseo :'D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Welcome, various peoples~



			
				Kitsune said:
			
		

> ...Burn Millie?


... No? :D



> image of pwn


Oh god. :'D The epic!


----------



## Evolutionary

ゼニガメ26;248243 said:
			
		

> (Idea goes to Magical Chicken Wing)


Har har very nice~


----------



## Kitsune

I can't find my Dark River ;-;

I'm never going to finish the series if I can't find it xD

Plus, it's been a while, so I'm going to read it over.


----------



## ijy

you can find and read it online (sugestion).


----------



## Taliax

I can mail my copy to you? xD
You can't afford _not_ to read it. Seriously.


----------



## Autumn

Hey, if anyone here reads the Seekers books, Book Two: Great Bear Lake is/was released today. :P


----------



## Dragon

Erm.. I've skimmed through the first book (like I did with Eclipse, =P) so I have a vague idea what happens.



Spoiler: Seekers



SHAPESHIFTING BEAR GET :o Shapeshifting anythings are generally awesome which is sooo not why I abuse the power


----------



## Taliax

IT DID!?!? Dx 
I always miss out on everything that happens!


----------



## eevee_em

(Off topic) I just finished reading Escape from the Woods, witch means I've read every Warriors book released!*throws confetti*

(On topic) The new Seekers book is out!*reserves at library* I'm number 2 on the list, so it should be in next week.


----------



## Taliax

I don't think they have it at our library yet, and I'm broke so I can't buy it.


----------



## Jason-Kun

You people wanted to read my co-written Warriors fic when I got it started, right? Well... here goes Return.


----------



## Dragon

Hmm, too lazy to read right now, but I'll eventually review it here or with mah FF.

*adds to the list of things to do*


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Leafpool said:


> Hey, if anyone here reads the Seekers books, Book Two: Great Bear Lake is/was released today. :P


Crap. How much does it cost?


----------



## Taliax

Probably $18 like the hardcover Warriors books, unless you don't live in the U.S.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*groans*
I'll get it this weekend


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, I'm broke, so I can't get it unless I make some money by doing yardwork. Evil. Stinky. Yardwork.


----------



## Evolutionary

Eww...Yardwork...


----------



## Taliax

YES. THE HORRROR!!!11 XD


----------



## Flametail von Karma

[latepost]FFFF THE SUNRISE EXCERPT IN THE BACK WAS EPIC FFFF[/latepost]

Um. So yeah.


----------



## Taliax

Flametail said:


> [latepost]FFFF THE SUNRISE EXCERPT IN THE BACK WAS EPIC FFFF[/latepost]
> 
> Um. So yeah.


So totally agreed.


----------



## Darksong

Where can I see the excerpt?


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> [latepost]FFFF THE SUNRISE EXCERPT IN THE BACK WAS EPIC FFFF[/latepost]
> 
> Um. So yeah.


Oh there you are why aren't you replying my PMs >(

Anyway. I'm wondering why Tigerstar/Lionblaze thought that TEH THREE weren't kin of Firestar. I mean seriously if the prophecy was true about their having powers (although admittedly Hollyleaf doesn't think so, and she doesn't think they're Fire-kin either) why wouldn't the first bit be true.

... although it does make me wonder a little.



			
				Darksong said:
			
		

> Where can I see the excerpt?


Buy the book. O< Or maybe I could send it to you or something.

EDIT: RANDOM FACTS TIME~

First Ravenpaw trilogy book name: Strangers in the Snow. I like it. :3
Bluestar's Prophecy release date: September 22. Ack, the possibility of being released on a marching band rehearsal! D:
The Fourth Apprentice release date: November 24. NaNoWriMo release again :/
Two rumors: fifth series called A New Reign that follows Lionblaze as leader of ThunderClan and first book is Chasing Stars. I don't buy it - the authors said that they were going to finish with four series. Besides, how would they have already picked the names for a book so far in the future (Cruel Season/TFA as fourth series' name, anyone) and how does someone get info that Lionblaze is going to become leader when he hasn't even had an apprentice yet? As for the second, it doesn't sound so unbelievable, but eh.


----------



## Taliax

The exerpt is in the back of Long Shadows.


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> The exerpt is in the back of Long Shadows.


We were talking about the one in the back of GBL.


----------



## Dragon

oh oh send it to me too? =D

And Warriors is ending with four series? DDDDDD:

We'll keep it alive. 'Ficcing.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

*eyes wide* Leafpool, I'd type up the excerpt, but I dun have GBL near me. Could you...? These peoples need to see it. THE PWN.

... Then agaaiin, it's incentive for them to buy Seekers... >D


----------



## Dragon

What if we can't afford it? DDD:

I need save money for Platinum. :3


----------



## Flametail von Karma

I'll send you money. xD


----------



## Dragon

Okay~ *holds out bucket*


----------



## Jason-Kun

I need to save money to buy the next few Warriors books, I can't afford to by Seekers for awhile.


----------



## Taliax

Leafpool said:


> We were talking about the one in the back of GBL.


Oh.  Is the exerpt different in each book?


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm saving for Platinum and am still not doing so well so...can't afford to buy Seekersor pretty much anything.


----------



## Keltena

Waitwaitwait... _Lionblaze_ as leader? That's just idiotic. Hollyleaf is way more cut out to lead a Clan. =/


----------



## Darksong

Maybe Hollyleaf's power is excellent leadership! :D


----------



## Dragon

Or maybe she'll be able to fly~ =D

I hope so. I'll love the Erins forever, even more than I already do. >:3


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Or maybe she'll be able to fly~ =D


Ha, some people on Wands and Worlds thought that Lionpaw would be able to fly and thus he'd be called Lionflight. But personally, I've noticed that Jayfeather and Lionblaze's powers seem to represent the mind and body aspects of the grouping "mind, body and soul", so I'm thinking Hollyleaf will have something like that. My initial thought was that anything she really, truly wants to happen will happen (such as in Long Shadows) until I realized that she would have become a medicine cat with that logic. Or maybe Jayfeather counteracted that or something...

Random speculations time! Here are some names that Wands and Worlds came up with for the three before their actual naming:

For Lionblaze: Lionrush, Lionhunter, Lionflight (as a joke), Lionfang, Lionclaw (keeping with the -claw theme of Thistleclaw, Tigerclaw and Brambleclaw), Lionstorm
For Jayfeather: Jayflight, Jaywing, Jayeyes, Jaysight, Jayfeather
For Hollyleaf: Hollyfrost, Hollybranch, Hollythorn, Hollystorm, Hollyclaw, Hollyleaf, Hollyflower, Hollyberry, Hollybell

My guesses were Lionrush, Jayflight and Hollyfrost, but at other times they were also Lionfang/Lionclaw and Hollyflower/Hollystorm (although now I really like Hollythorn).


----------



## Flametail von Karma

my twin said:
			
		

> Lionclaw (keeping with the -claw theme of Thistleclaw, Tigerclaw and Brambleclaw)


Gasp! Leafpool, how could you forget Gorseclaw? 8O I mean, I'd think _you'd_ remember the SkyClan cat...

No this post was not supposed to have substance.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Gasp! Leafpool, how could you forget Gorseclaw? 8O I mean, I'd think _you'd_ remember the SkyClan cat...


Well yeah but he wasn't ~AMBITIOUS EVILLY CAT~ so.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

How do YOU know? O<

He might have failed horribly at being ~AMBITIOUS EVILLY CAT~ or summin.

xD


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> How do YOU know? O<
> 
> He might have failed horribly at being ~AMBITIOUS EVILLY CAT~ or summin.
> 
> xD


SkyClan cats _do not become ~AMBITIOUS EVILLY CATS~_. They just _don't._ Except for maybe Sharpclaw and he's Sharpclaw so.


----------



## Dragon

I thought I came up with Hollyfrost, too :o

But I guess not. Popular name, then?

Well, if it is mind, body, soul... then Hollyleaf might be able to... control other cats! =D Why hasn't she gotten her powers :<


----------



## Tailsy

Holly doesn't need sparkly magical powers to be awesome. >:(


----------



## Keltena

Tailsy said:


> Holly doesn't need sparkly magical powers to be awesome. >:(


THANK YOU.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, but if she had special powers she would be _BEYOND_ awesome!


----------



## Darksong

Yes. She would be AWESOME awesome!

...Does that work?


----------



## ijy

Sunset comes out 4-21-09 I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## Tailsy

Hollyleaf still doesn't ~need~ to be super-awesome. It comes naturally. <3

(OH YOU CAN'T TELL WHO MY FAVOURITE OF THE TRIO IS CAN YOU?)


----------



## Keltena

Hollyleaf is way awesome, and giving her special powers would sort of diminish her natural awesomeness imo.

but I'm just silly like that


----------



## Dragon

Tailsy said:


> (OH YOU CAN'T TELL WHO MY FAVOURITE OF THE TRIO IS CAN YOU?)


..This is hard this is hard this is hard... I know~ It's sooo totullie Lionblaze~


----------



## Autumn

Hollyleaf tends to annoy me nowadays, even though I'm similar to her in that I'm a sucker for the rules. 8D


----------



## Taliax

^I agree, and Jayfeather seems better now that he's not as... I can't think f the right word. But I never really cared for Lionblaze.


----------



## Autumn

New name for Ravenpaw manga #1: Shattered Peace. :o


----------



## Taliax

^AWESOME.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Actually, if you check Amazon, it not only gives that title but the series title--Ravenpaw's Path. Hadn't noticed that before. 8D

Edit: I forgot to mention the release date, which is November 24--the same as The Fourth Apprentice!


----------



## Autumn

New Bluestar's Prophecy release date: July 28th. <3 Perfect birthday present for my best friend...

Oh, and Vicky's touring the US (it's like Pokémon: never catering to other-country fans D:) this spring around Sunrise's release date, in NYC, New Jersey, Portland, Dallas, Chicago and Miami. Crap, now I can't carry out my big elaborate scheme to meet Flametail at one of these tours because the closest is... about ten hours away and nowhere near Flametail. There are also three tours about twelve hours away from me, and the closest to Flametail STILL isn't very close to her. ;~;


----------



## Flora

Leafpool said:


> Oh, and Vicky's touring the US this spring around Sunrise's release date, in NYC, New Jersey, Portland, *Dallas*, Chicago and Miami.


NEVER MENTION THAT ACCURSED TOWN IN MY PRESENCE *hiss*

Sorry.

Okay I'm o going to New Jersey for this.


----------



## Autumn

Oh, and on the main Warriors site there's also a poll for the Clan to be featured in the next Warriors special edition.

Everybody vote ShadowClan. NAO. SkyClan's already getting a special edition and RiverClan... we'll vote them later O<


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Everybody vote ShadowClan. NAO. SkyClan's already getting a special edition and RiverClan... we'll vote them later O<


----------



## Flametail von Karma

x_x I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one at all. Not much in the Southwest. Maybe Portland, or Denver, or if I get LUCKY TO THE POINT OF STUPID, New York City. 

But worst of all is that we'll have to wait another six months or so before we can even consider carrying out our devious plan to meet, Lea'pool. DDx

... *pokes Leafpool's user title* ... 'Currently'? *shot*

P.S.

I dunno, Leaf. I'm afraid that maybe they've decided that the SkyClan speshul edition isn't set in stone...


----------



## Taliax

^IT BETTER BE *shot*


----------



## Shadowstar

Leafpool said:


> Oh, and on the main Warriors site there's also a poll for the Clan to be featured in the next Warriors special edition.
> 
> Everybody vote ShadowClan. NAO. SkyClan's already getting a special edition and RiverClan... we'll vote them later O<


^This. I voted ShadowClan. ;3

Oh I haven't posted here in a long time, have I? Uhhh... Lessie...

I read Sunset and The Sight scince I posted here last. 



Spoiler: Sunset



It was epic when Hawkfrost died. So very epic.





Spoiler: The Sight



Lionpaw, Hollypaw, and Jaypaw were incredible, may I say, stupid for trying to find the fox cubs. XD Not the smartest thing... And the battle with ShadowClan was epic! Jaypaw may not have been the best fighter, but at least he got to be a medicine cat apprentice after Hollypaw decided to be a Warrior instead. Everything that was in the story prior to that points to him being a medicine cat, to me, at least. <3~


----------



## Taliax

SUNRISE COME OUT ALREADY D:

In the mean time, I'm reading the sequel to Redwall. At least I'm not suffering from book withdrawl. xD


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*needs to get great bear lake*

Anyway what the 3 erins need to do is a special Edition on all clans


----------



## eevee_em

Pinestar said:


> Anyway what the 3 erins need to do is a special Edition on all clans


YES!


----------



## Autumn

Pinestar said:


> *needs to get great bear lake*
> 
> Anyway what the 3 erins need to do is a special Edition on all clans


I think they are making a special edition about the early Clans... but no details have been revealed about what Clan is the main Clan and such.


----------



## Munchkin

Leafpool said:


> Oh, and on the main Warriors site there's also a poll for the Clan to be featured in the next Warriors special edition.
> 
> Everybody vote ShadowClan. NAO. SkyClan's already getting a special edition and RiverClan... we'll vote them later O<


Hmm, I actually DID vote for ShadowClan. Though, if they would have included all five Clans, I would have voted my own Clan - WindClan.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^Yah, why wasn't WindClan on there? That's what I whould've voted for. I think I voted ShadowClan, though.


----------



## Evolutionary

YES! All clans would be epic win~


----------



## silverfur

what are we talking about here? the books? i love the whole series!


----------



## shadow_lugia

Flametail said:


> x_x I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one at all. Not much in the Southwest. Maybe Portland, or Denver, or if I get LUCKY TO THE POINT OF STUPID, New York City.


There is no Denver. There is only Dallas D:

Otherwise I would bug my parents into taking me. If it was on a Sunday and actually in Denver, that would be insanely convinient o.O


----------



## Flora

shadow_lugia said:


> There is no Denver. There is only Dallas D:


STOP SAYING THAT ACCURSED WORD. >:O

Darn WindClan you need a special.


----------



## Dragon

Doesn't matter to me, I won't be able to get any copies. >_< BECAUSE DRAGON SUCKS AND HAS NO MONEY, ASIDE FROM SAVINGS FOR UNETHICAL THINGS THAT ARE NOT POKEMON PLATINUM DDD:<


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I won't be able to get any copies. >_< BECAUSE DRAGON SUCKS AND HAS NO MONEY, ASIDE FROM SAVINGS FOR UNETHICAL THINGS THAT ARE NOT POKEMON PLATINUM DDD:<


awww D: *sends money via television for no apparent reason*

Random fact: I created the Pokémon region of Fitra out of boredom one day in Health class, and it is unique in that all the Pokémon are not Pokémon but warrior cats. The starters, for example, are Jayfeather, Lionblaze and Hollyleaf. <3

*may post details later*


----------



## Dragon

lololololololol

What? Hollyleaf is evolving! *dunun dunun dununun DUUUN* Hollyleaf evolved into Hollystar! 

Tbpffft~


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> lololololololol
> 
> What? Hollyleaf is evolving! *dunun dunun dununun DUUUN* Hollyleaf evolved into Hollystar!
> 
> Tbpffft~


Actually they start as -kit, evolve into -paw and then evolve into -[insert warrior suffix]. 8D


----------



## Dragon

So all the Pokemon are based on Clan cats, or just have a fixed look, and you name them? :DDD

Dragon is interested~


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> So all the Pokemon are based on Clan cats, or just have a fixed look, and you name them? :DDD
> 
> Dragon is interested~


Nothing's actually a Pokémon: they're cats given Pokémon stats and Pokémon moves because I fail at making fakemon. 8D

I'm planning to get really into the development of the region sometime later.

If you're interested in the CatPokédex, I can PM it to you~


----------



## Evolutionary

Awesome~

PM me one :)

ES wants to see Cat Fakemon~


----------



## Autumn

EeveeSkitty said:


> Awesome~
> 
> PM me one :)
> 
> ES wants to see Cat Fakemon~


Eh, I haven't developed them past types and locations. And I can't scratch sprite to save my life unless I have to use the small sprites from this (which I actually adore despite the shading on the water being horrific).

Oh and bit of Warriors info: Second book of Omen of the Stars is to be called "Echoes".


----------



## Flora

Ooh, PM me one too. ^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'd like to be PM'd a CatPokeDex please C:


----------



## Evolutionary

C:

Awesome smilie~


----------



## Dragon

I want one DD:DDD

You're _loved,_ Leafpool~


----------



## Autumn

I sent Catdex to you all. 8D


----------



## Munchkin

Dawnwish feels left out ;~;
She wants to see the CatDex too! =]

By the way, once I get my homework done, I'll probably start working on my fanfic again. Still can't quite put my finger on a title...but I've worked out some more of the plot. I've been inspired lately, don't know why...

Did I mention I now have Cats of the Clans?
I still don't want to buy The Power of Three until Sunrise comes out...

_~Until next time,
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Dawnwish feels left out ;~;
> She wants to see the CatDex too! =]/QUOTE]
> 
> Okay I sent it to you~
> 
> Heh, this fanclub is now the second largest fanclub in the forums. And it's rather ironic considering that the first time I posted this, something like a year and a half or so ago, it got maybe ten posts and died. I reposted it and then it got very big... this was all before the crash, but heh.
> 
> QUICK SPAM UP THE PLACE TO MAKE IT BIGGER


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Spoiler: SUNRISE DESCRIPTION



There will be three, kin of your kin . . . who hold the power of the stars in their paws. 

A mysterious murder in the ranks has ripped ThunderClan apart. But more secrets still remain to be discovered. 

Jayfeather is determined to find out who his real parents are. But he'll have to trample through a forest of lies in order to uncover the truth. Hollyleaf is shocked by her Clan's disobedience of the warrior code, and distraught enough to strike out at someone she's always admired. And Lionblaze must bear horrified witness to events that will change everything he believes. 

In the harshest days of leaf-bare Clanmate turns upon Clanmate, danger lurks behind familiar faces, and one more warrior may be lost forever. . . .


 
SUNRISE SUNRISE SUNRISE 8D



Spoiler



"... and distraught enough to strike out at someone she's [Hollyleaf] always admired." FIRESTAR FIRESTAR FIRESTAR 8O


----------



## Dragon

Spoiler: Sunrise description? *shrug*



HOLLYLEAF WILL DIE AND EVERYONE WILL RAAAGE

But somewhat seriously, is it such a big event if Hollyleaf screams or screeches at Firestar or whoever it might be? *Firestar* 

Leafpool and Crowfeather are the three's parents. The end. Or the Erins could be mindfucking us and their parents are seriously Squirrelflight and Brambleclaw. Surprise, all you fans suck! >_<



Spammy enough for you, Leafpool? >:3


----------



## Darksong

What's the biggest?

...On topic...

SUNRISE IS EPIC :D

I can't wait. When is it out in the US again?


----------



## Autumn

Flametail said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "... and distraught enough to strike out at someone she's [Hollyleaf] always admired." FIRESTAR FIRESTAR FIRESTAR 8O


... anybody else?

And great description. It's almost as ominous as Long Shadows' was.



Darksong said:


> What's the biggest?
> 
> ...On topic...
> 
> SUNRISE IS EPIC :D
> 
> I can't wait. When is it out in the US again?


Dragon Cave fanclub's the biggest...

and April 21.

... wait that's not so long :o


----------



## Dragon

Spoiler: description?



Oh oh it _could_ be Lionblaze or Jayfeather? They're her siblings, so she has to respect them..?


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Spoiler: description?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh it _could_ be Lionblaze or Jayfeather? They're her siblings, so she has to respect them..?


But they're not breaking the code so much, are they?

If it's not Firestar maybe it's Squirrelflight...?


----------



## Darksong

I'm guessing Squirrelflight. Why would it be a sibling?


----------



## Autumn

Unrelated crap: I've made two Warriors zodiacs for the heck of it, a Dark River one and a Long Shadows one.

In the first, I am Season of SkyClan, Month of Cloudstar and Day of Nightfur. I _swear_ that was not intentional.

In the second, I am Season of RiverClan, Time of Leopardstar, Day of Willowkit.

*random advertising*


----------



## Flora

In the first, I'm Season of Riverlan, Month of Riverstar (:D), Day of Dapplepelt. (I think s/he was medicine cat so :D)

In the second I'm Season of WindClan (:D :D), Time of Tallstar (my cat :D), Day of Gorsetail.

We refer to my cat, Bunny, as Tallstar because they look similar and Bunny's ANCIENT.


----------



## shadow_lugia

1. I'm Season of WindClan (duh :D), Month of Tallstar, Day of Deadfoot.
Perfect for my bunion.

2. Season of ShadowClan, Time of Blackstar, Day of Tigerpaw
Yay <3


----------



## Darksong

Season of ThunderClan, Time of Firestar, Day of Jayfeather :D

Woohoo! Even though I like Hollyleaf better....


----------



## Jason-Kun

1. Season of ThunderClan, month of Firestar, day of Ashfur. ...I hate Ashfur. 

2. Season of ThunderClan, month of Firestar, day of Sorrelkit.


----------



## Dragon

Season of ShadowClan, month of Raggedstar, day of Cloudpelt. 
Yay, ShadowClan..?

Season of ShadowClan, month of Raggedstar, day of Tallpoppy. 
Meh.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Season of ThunderClan, Time of Firestar, Day of Jayfeather :D
> 
> Woohoo! Even though I like Hollyleaf better....


I WANT YOUR BIRTHDAY


----------



## Munchkin

Hmmm. =]

*First:* Season of the "Other Groups" *[ 0_o ]*, Month of BloodClan *[ >=D ]*, Day of Ice *[ ...? ]*

*Second:* Season of SkyClan *[ Oh, yes. ]*, Time of Leafstar *[ omg I'm instantly awesome =D ]*, Day of Cherrypaw *[ >=D ]*

Comments in bold brackets =]

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Tailsy

1. Day of Stonekit, Month of Crookedstar, Season of RiverClan
2. Day of Heathertail, Time of Onestar, Season of WindClan

Not bad~~


----------



## Evolutionary

1. Season of Shadowclan, month of Raggedstar, Day of Clawface

2. Season of Shadowclan, time of Raggedstar, Day of Cloudpelt


----------



## eevee_em

First: Season of RiverClan, Month of Leopardstar, Day of Stormfur.

Meh, not bad.

Second: Season of RiverClan(Again!?), Month of Crookedstar, Day of Mistyfoot.

I like Mistyfoot and Crookedstar's my second favourite leader so yay:)


----------



## Darksong

Oh, there are two? The one I posted earlier was the Long Shadows one. My Dark River one is...

_Season of ThunderClan, month of Firestar, day of Lionkit_

:3


----------



## Taliax

*Dark River:* Day of Minnowpaw, Month of Leopardstar, Season of RiverClan 
Meh. I don't really like RiverClan.

*Long Shadows:* Day of Splashpaw, Time of Leopardstar, Season of RiverClan
O NOEZ RIVER IZ OUT 2 GET MEEEZ!!!11

I seriously wanted Jan. 2 on the ls zodiac. I MADE UP THAT NAME (Owlstar) BEFORE I EVEN READ SotHC. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## silverfur

oh? whats that? the whole river clan thing..time of leopardstar thing?


----------



## Evolutionary

...it's the Catdex Zodiac. It was linked to before(can't be bothered quoting).


----------



## Taliax

Yes, and other than the fact that I'm RiverClan, it's awesome.


----------



## Lydia

Can I join? It doesn't look like it but I am a HUGE fan :D


----------



## silverfur

i cant find it!!! D =


----------



## Evolutionary

Can't you?

I'm Shadowclan~

AWESOME


----------



## silverfur

*growl* please? I cant find it and its really cool..cant you just quote?? = /


----------



## Evolutionary

Leafpool said:


> Unrelated crap: I've made two Warriors zodiacs for the heck of it, a Dark River one and a Long Shadows one.
> 
> In the first, I am Season of SkyClan, Month of Cloudstar and Day of Nightfur. I _swear_ that was not intentional.
> 
> In the second, I am Season of RiverClan, Time of Leopardstar, Day of Willowkit.
> 
> *random advertising*


You aren't a very good finder XD

It was one of the first posts at the top of the page.


----------



## silverfur

thank you!


----------



## Evolutionary

Is OK~


----------



## Munchkin

Lydia said:


> Can I join? It doesn't look like it but I am a HUGE fan :D


*legasp!*

A new face to the club~!
Welcome, welcome, have a seat! Refreshing, to see someone new to help come up with interesting topics~!

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

Everyone is welcome~ Unless you'll just spam up the place, of course. But I have a feeling you won't.


----------



## Evolutionary

Yep, everyone is welcome~

Sometimes I don't see the point of asking to join clubs but...I do it anyway :P


----------



## Munchkin

So, does anyone else ever find themselves praying to StarClan? I mean, when something good happens to me (school is canceled, I pass a test), I find myself saying, "Thank StarClan!" Then I find myself thinking of Bluestar and Oakheart. And when I feel as though I'm being followed, I turn around, expecting to see Tigerstar.
Am I weird?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^No. Not at all. I actually find myself saying 'Thank StarClan!' too.


----------



## Keltena

...you're both weird. 8D


----------



## Evolutionary

I'd rather thank Starclan than god :O

Me thanks Starclan~


----------



## Mad MOAI

EeveeSkitty said:


> I'd rather thank Starclan than god :O
> 
> Me thanks Starclan~


Absolutely.

Thank StarClan sleet fell today.


----------



## Munchkin

EeveeSkitty said:


> I'd rather thank Starclan than god :O
> 
> Me thanks Starclan~


I shall insert this into my sig soon, somewhere. This quote is my idea of EPIC.

On another note, I'm stuck in my fic at a certain point. Should I write with the setting being the forest or the lake? I planned everything for the forest, but it won't be too hard to adapt, at such an early stage in my writing.
Either way, is there a book with an in-depth description of either forest or lake ShadowClan AND WindClan camps? Do I need to buy Secrets of the Clans? Which territories does SotC describe?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Jason-Kun

Melodic Harmony said:


> On another note, I'm stuck in my fic at a certain point. Should I write with the setting being the forest or the lake? I planned everything for the forest, but it won't be too hard to adapt, at such an early stage in my writing.
> Either way, is there a book with an in-depth description of either forest or lake ShadowClan AND WindClan camps? Do I need to buy Secrets of the Clans? Which territories does SotC describe?
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


Go with whichever? I'm doing both but that's a bit hard to explain and I'm too lazy to do so.


----------



## Evolutionary

I would go for lake as I _think _it might seem more...now.


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> On another note, I'm stuck in my fic at a certain point. Should I write with the setting being the forest or the lake? I planned everything for the forest, but it won't be too hard to adapt, at such an early stage in my writing.
> Either way, is there a book with an in-depth description of either forest or lake ShadowClan AND WindClan camps? Do I need to buy Secrets of the Clans? Which territories does SotC describe?
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


I think SotC contains maps of both territories (as well as a map that shows the route of the Great Journey that I tore out and taped above my bed 8D), and the maps also show important landmarks. There is also a detailed description of each camp (yes, including ShadowClan and WindClan).

If you don't want to buy SotC, I could probably whip up descriptions of the camps for you... just note that mine is more likely to be incorrect, as the descriptions from SotC are from... well... the authors. 8D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Go to a library, save yourself $16


----------



## Munchkin

@Pinestar: The only library that's close enough to walk (we don't have a car) doesn't have Warriors books.

@Leafpool: Thanks, I'll buy it soon then =]

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## silverfur

i know theres a first warriors series but whats the next one and what are the books??


----------



## Autumn

Second series (The New Prophecy):
Midnight
Moonrise
Dawn
Starlight
Twilight
Sunset

Third series (Power of Three):
The Sight
Dark River
Outcast
Eclipse
Long Shadows

Manga:
The Lost Warrior (Graystripe #1)
Warrior's Refuge (Graystripe #2)
Warrior's Return (Graystripe #3)
The Rise of Scourge
Tigerstar and Sasha #1: Into the Woods
Tigerstar and Sasha #2: Escape from the Forest

Other:
Firestar's Quest (special edition)
Secrets of the Clans (field guide)
Cats of the Clans (special edition?)

Seekers:
The Quest Begins
Great Bear Lake

All other books that haven't yet been released are in the first post.

... I really should update the first post with these links.


----------



## Dragon

Speaking of Great Bear Lake, I went to the bookstore and read the block of Sunrise text. :D

I always go to the bookstore to read the Warrior books I'm too lazy to buy. Like Eclipse~ =3

I'ma doing that with Sunrise, and buying it after, just to spite my friends. And because I remembered my mom promised to buy me Platinum >_>


----------



## Taliax

^LUCKY FREE PLATINUM D:
I want free platinum ;_; [/offtopic]
I have saved enough for Sunrise, though. I really hope I can have the self-control not to spend it before April, though.


----------



## Munchkin

So...
Topic?
Random Warriors characters that don't seem to play a big role, yet we have fallen in love with them anyway.
*coughTORNEARcough*
Yes, yes, I absolutely _adore_ Tornear. He's awesome. Go ahead, reread the books and pay attention when his name comes up. He's such a lovable cat, is he not? He's so mature.
*cough*
Anyway, for my fic, I've chosen to make the setting the lake. And because of that, I've figured a wonderful little addition to the plot line that would only make sense there. *evil grin*

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> So...
> Topic?
> Random Warriors characters that don't seem to play a big role, yet we have fallen in love with them anyway.


_Cloudstarrrrrrrr._ <3


----------



## Taliax

I like Brakenfur, but I actually don't pay very much attention to the non-major characters.


----------



## Munchkin

Cloudstar and Brackenfur certainly are amazing.
But HAH! They both have mates~! =P
Tornear is single~! =]
He _is_ single, isn't he?
Great StarClan, I'm speaking as though he were real and I know him! 0_o
Sorreltail = <3


----------



## Keltena

Brackenfur is one of my absolute. Favorites. <3.14


----------



## Dragon

3.141592654.

Aaaaanyways... I can't think of anyone at the moment >_> Mebbe.. Runningwind, because of his naaame~


----------



## Jason-Kun

That one cat from LS who 



Spoiler: Long Shadows spoilers



told Jayfeather where to find catmint or whatever it was to save the Clan. Bright Spirit, right?


 She was cool. Also Redtail and Ravenpaw. Redtail sounded cool, although we never got to know him. And Ravenpaw was just all around adorable.

And in other things, I've got a summary for my co-written fic, Return. "If you don't learn from history is will happen again...but worse. Now the enemy is violent, systematic, and cruel. The Warrior Cats survived then, but will they survive against an enemy that has been forgotten?" 

Yeh. The stories kind of AU as it includes fanmade characters. Then there's the fact it's too stories in one, one taking place in the time of the beginning of the Clans ((back before SkyClan left the forest)) and one taking place during the time between the end of The New Prophecy and mid Power of Three. Both sides of the story heavily involve an old enemy, though which one it is shall remain secret.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Blackstar.

But that's it :D


----------



## silverfur

why does everyone always put spoilers??


----------



## Evolutionary

Taliax said:


> ^LUCKY FREE PLATINUM D:
> I want free platinum ;_; [/offtopic]


I want Platinum that isn't going to come out in August/September. I don't care if I have to use my own money, platinum is wonderful~

But anyway...

I love Mothwing for some random reason~


----------



## Dragon

silverfur said:


> why does everyone always put spoilers??


Yeah, I think everyone's read up to Long Shadows, right..? So we don't need spoilers, but blocks of text in spoilers look cooler. *thinks*


----------



## Keltena

Uh, do _not_ assume everyone's read everything, seriously. What if we get a new member or something who hasn't? Besides, it's just common politeness; it doesn't take much effort to spoiler-tag something, and it takes no effort to highlight a spoiler.


----------



## Tailsy

Littlecloud, Kestrelpaw, Blackstar, Onestar (although he appears a lot actually)... half my favourites list aren't main characters :x


----------



## Keltena

Littlecloud. Forgot him~ <3


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, and Whitethroat. Though he lasted only a short while...
I don't know, I just think he's adorable. <3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^There was a cat named Whitethroat? Uh... it's kind of sad I don't even recall his name. I liked Whitestorm a lot, though.


----------



## Munchkin

*legasp!*

You don't remember Whitethroat? 



Spoiler: Rising Storm (I think) 



He was Littlecloud's friend, killed when Fireheart misinterpreted his purpose on the edge of ThunderClan territory and chased him onto the Thunderpath. He was hit by a monster and died almost instantly.
Well, _I_ think Whitethroat wasn't with Tigerclaw's rogues. Fireheart disagrees.



Whitestorm _was_ epic though. I respected his old wisdom and skills. 



Spoiler: The Darkest Hour



I almost cried when he died. Fireheart almost didn't recognize him! ;~;
But then the apprentices killed Bone~! xP



_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragon said:


> Yeah, I think everyone's read up to Long Shadows, right..? So we don't need spoilers, but blocks of text in spoilers look cooler. *thinks*


I haven't :(

Why must my library and bookstore be useless?


----------



## Rai-CH

Can I join the club? I've been a Warriors fan for ages, it's the only book series I read XD

I just finished Eclipse last week, but I won't be getting Long Shadows for a while though ): Can't find it in the library


----------



## Taliax

I think anyone can join. Welcome~


----------



## Keltena

Speaking of Whitestorm, I just did a poem~ </SHAMELESS PLUG>


----------



## Taliax

^ That is an awesome poem. End of story.


----------



## Dragon

So spoilered blocks of text it is~


----------



## Rai-CH

The poem is really nice :)

By the way, is it true that Jaypaw is going to be called Jayfeather, or is that some fan-name? If it's true, I've predicted that name since The Sight :P I also thought up Hollytail and Lionheart, but they were incorrect.


----------



## Autumn

Raichao said:


> The poem is really nice :)
> 
> By the way, is it true that Jaypaw is going to be called Jayfeather, or is that some fan-name? If it's true, I've predicted that name since The Sight :P I also thought up Hollytail and Lionheart, but they were incorrect.


You mean is _called_ Jayfeather. 8D (Which Po3 books have you read, out of curiosity?)

And remember Lionheart was in the first series~


----------



## Rai-CH

Leafpool said:


> You mean is _called_ Jayfeather. 8D (Which Po3 books have you read, out of curiosity?)
> 
> And remember Lionheart was in the first series~


I finished Eclipse, haven't gotten Long Shadows yet, so I'm guessing Jaypaw gets his warrior/medicine cat (whatever it's called) name in Long Shadows.

Haha, my prediction was right :D

Oh yeah! I remember Lionheart! He was only mentioned a few times in the first book, wasn't he? I predicted the name Lionheart because of Lionpaw's fighting spirit (which is now slowly driving him crazy, imo XD I mean, he turned on his best friend and probably even lover because "shes an enemy now must destory >:(").


----------



## Autumn

Raichao said:


> (which is now slowly driving him crazy, imo XD I mean, he turned on his best friend and probably even lover because "shes an enemy now must destory >:(").


_Probably?_ Ahahaha no she _is_

... While we're on the subject, I absolutely _hate_ Long Shadows!Lion



Spoiler: Eclipse



blaze


. I mean seriously. I keep thinking of random rants that Jaypaw makes at him in my mind because he's such a _selfish freaking hypocrite >O_


----------



## Flametail von Karma

*pokes nose in* Wow, it's been too long. 'Sup, peoples?

... Um, since I have zilch to say, I shall now commit SHAMELESS SELF ADVERTISING! *crowd gasps*

http://www.fanfiction.net/u/1730151/ If ya need a fanfic fix... |D 

*looks up at aforementioned fanfic* Ooh, must R&R!

Um. Yeah. FirestarxCinderpelt, everyone! *flees*


----------



## Keltena

Ah really? I love Cinderpelt/Firestar~


----------



## Taliax

I never really got that pairing.


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm with FIrestar/Cinderpelt <3


----------



## Munchkin

Salamander said:


> Speaking of Whitestorm, I just did a poem~ </SHAMELESS PLUG>


This poem was epic. I swear, I almost cried.

FirestarxCinderpelt? Yes, I supported that. She's freaking adorable~

I got SotC yesterday, by the way~!
It was amazing! 



Spoiler



And...Bluestar is Whitestorm's _aunt?_ No wonder only he could support her after Tigerclaw's treachery was revealed - he was all that was left of her family!
And so...he was Mosskit, Mistyfoot and Stonefur's cousin...


I love SotC~

And, kind of off-topic, but I have a female Charizard in LeafGreen named Flamepaw. Her warrior name will be Flametail <3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> And, kind of off-topic, but I have a female Charizard in LeafGreen named Flamepaw. Her warrior name will be Flametail <3


... <33333333333333333 Oh that's great. I'm almost positive I had a Charizard at some point named Flametail (it's like the best name to give Charizard, y'know?) but now I have a Typhlosion in Crystal named that. 8D


----------



## Munchkin

xD
It's funny, too, because I was debating over whether to restart the game or not. Then I decided, "If I get a female starter, I'll save."

So, I picked Charmander, and Flametail came to mind, so I named the Charmander thinking of her.
Now, the question is, what Pokémon can I name Leafpool?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

^Lotad, Lombre, Ludicolo ~ They're the only Water/Grass types I could think of.
Of course, you could always get a Persian or other feline Pokemon and name it that. Because of my dream last night, I am a fan of Skitty.


----------



## Munchkin

True, true. Thanks~
And, about this dream...EXPLAIN!
<3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Now, the question is, what Pokémon can I name Leafpool?


Awwww. <3 Well, one of my favorite Pokémon is Leafeon, but as Darksong says, Leafeon isn't a Water/Grass. Eh, even though I'm not much for Ludicolo it's fine anyway <3


----------



## Munchkin

So, Leafeon?
Because then I'd have to wait till I can either afford a used DS or get my old DS back from being grounded.

I was thinking last night, '_What if there was a Warriors game? What system would it be for? Probably the Wii...meh.'_

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

I knew you would ask that, Dawnwish.

I can't remember my dream ;.; I only know that it had a Skitty in it.

My warrior name is Dawnfrost, according to another site, and...

Hawkclaw of WindClan according to the Warriors Website.

Thought I'd refresh myself.~


----------



## Munchkin

Well, if it's any consolation, I had a strange dream where I got stung by a bee in algebra and my leg got all swollen and skin started falling off.
Disgusting to hear/read, impossibly painful to have felt ;~;

And this site that says you're Dawnfrost...may I have a link? =D


----------



## Evolutionary

Please, someone revive the Warriors RP!

And yes, give a link to the gen.

I had a Flametail Charmander before making it Flamewing :D

I think Leafpool fits Leafeon better than Ludicolo, not everything should be based on type.

Hmm...I don't know all the cat's names but I have a Whitepaw in PMD2 which is a Skitty and a Fireheart also in PMD2 which is a Charmander.

Goldenstar wishes you well(Goldenfeather has been crowned Leader of the Windia Clan :P)


----------



## Darksong

Under Extras, then A Warriors Roleplay (not really an RP.)

Funny thing is:

1. It doesn't matter if you enter the last name first or the first name first; the result is the same.

2. When I entered the names of all the Naruto characters, Shino and Kiba had the same name (Oaktail) and Neji and TenTen were both Rosepelt. o_O IF I entered "blank" for TenTen's last name.


----------



## Rai-CH

According to that website, I'm Pantherclaw and I belong to Windclan.

I like my name from the offical webiste better, I'm Wildclaw. I still belong to Windclan, but I like Riverclan better D:


----------



## Autumn

EeveeSkitty said:


> I had a Flametail Charmander before making it Flamewing :D


... I named my Charizard in MD2 Flamewing too. 8DDDD

According to that site, I'm Talonclaw. (I want Lakestorm O<)


----------



## Munchkin

_Snakestripe?_ 0_o

Pantherclaw? Is Panther- an official prefix?

I got too lazy to continue my fanfic! =/

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Pantherclaw? Is Panther- an official prefix?


No, but of course you can always make up names. Lake- isn't an official prefix either.


----------



## Munchkin

True, true. I believe I have a Koffing in Ruby named Violetpaw.
But there are no PantherClan legends, are there? All I know of is LionClan, TigerClan, and LeopardClan.
Speaking of that, the TigerClan legend in SotC was adorable <3

Sunrise comes out April 21, correct? Ugh, I can't wait! I've decided not to buy any of the Po3 series until all the books are out. Funny, it comes out on my friend's birthday =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> True, true. I believe I have a Koffing in Ruby named Violetpaw.


Aha I do that so much. Cherrytail the Cherubi, Mothwing the Mothim, Berrynose the Munchlax, Flamewing the Charizard, Violetwing the Butterfree, Goldenwing the (shiny) Fearow, Vaporcloud the Vaporeon, Joltstorm the Jolteon, Flareheart the Flareon, Sunstream the Espeon (better than ESPsight), Moonfall the Umbreon (Umbershadow doesn't fit), Glacierfur the Glaceon, Leafpool the Leafeon, Frostpool the Empoleon, Blackwing the Staraptor, Roseleaf the Roserade, Stormpelt the Luxray, Flamecloud the Rapidash, Nightfall the Mismagius...



> But there are no PantherClan legends, are there? All I know of is LionClan, TigerClan, and LeopardClan.


If there were a fourth Clan of big cats, I bet it would be CheetahClan.



> Sunrise comes out April 21, correct? Ugh, I can't wait! I've decided not to buy any of the Po3 series until all the books are out. Funny, it comes out on my friend's birthday =P


The wait between The Sight and Dark River was _horrendous._ Seriously. Eight freakin' months, and SotC and FQ didn't do much for it. Eclipse to Long Shadows _drove me insane._ And Twilight... had one of the most horrible cliffhangers ever, considering Sunset wasn't out when I got it. @_@

Yes, it's April 21st. And heh, Bluestar's Prophecy comes out two days before my friend's birthday 8D


----------



## Munchkin

I actually read all those names. I'm usually too lazy to read big blocks of text (which is why I skip lines often), but I read it!
Nightfall...sounds familiar...oh, I have a Murkrow in MDBlue named Nightfall.
(The spell check said MDBlue should be "Blue Beard" xD)
But...but...Mothwing is a female! And Mothim are male!

I agree with CheetahClan <3

I wouldn't know. By the time I decided to buy the first series, Long Shadows was almost out. I'm only now realizing what it's like to have to wait in anticipation for a book I really want.
I never used to read much till I decided to start reading Warriors. It was one of your old sig banners, Leafpool, that caught my attention. The one with Tigerclaw's quote from FoS, I believe. At least, I _think_ it was you.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I never used to read much till I decided to start reading Warriors. It was one of your old sig banners, Leafpool, that caught my attention. The one with Tigerclaw's quote from FoS, I believe. At least, I _think_ it was you.


I think you're thinking of Shadow Lugia over there. :o

I haven't changed my current sig banner much aside from adding the CotC Leafpool and giving it the fade effect.


----------



## Munchkin

Hmmm. I could swear it was you.
Or, at least, I know seeing a ton of people with Warriors banners in their sigs was intriguing, so I decided to do a little Wikipedia research and ended up buying almost everything that's out so far =P

Well, I count the series' as a whole (I bought all the first series at one time, all the second series, Graystripe's series, etc.) so I consider it as missing two, when in actuality I'm missing seven books that are out.
Those would be the Tigerstar and Sasha manga series, as well as Po3.
I'll buy both when the final books come out.

Kind of off-topic, but I was doing a Spanish project where I have to build a house. We also bought a little package of a few cats and a couple of dogs. I made my mom put the dog in the house, and I kept the cats. When painted, they could look almost exactly like Blackstar (though a bit fat, I might say), Firestar, and Sandstorm. Right now, the smaller ones look like Tallstar and Tawnypelt =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm JUST Windclan, one point from Riverclan.


----------



## silverfur

how would you tell what clan your from..?


----------



## Evolutionary

The site posted before.


----------



## Taliax

I'm way too impatient for Sunrise. I might get GBL soon, so I might be able to read the exerpt soon.


----------



## Dragon

I'm Silentpaw. ..An apprentice? *snorts*


----------



## Taliax

For some reason I thought I was on the Dragon Cave fan club for a second. XP


----------



## Munchkin

&
xP

I wrote part of my fic last night again. I've finally continued working on it. But I only wrote about a page and a half =P

_~Untile next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## silverfur

oh you mean the site I was asking for?


----------



## Evolutionary

GARRRRR...

Hotmail isn't letting me sign in which means no fic writing in the small period of time when I WANT to.


----------



## Taliax

That would really stink for me, since I have good ideas but am almost never in the writing mood.


----------



## Munchkin

^Same here =P

Also, I always seem to have epic endings and background stories, but I can never think of fill-in events. Because of this, my stories/etc. usually end up too short =/

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^And once again same here. xP


----------



## Dragon

And this is why post its are awesome >:3 

Or Microsoft OneNote, if you have Windows >_>


----------



## Evolutionary

I want to write something long...my record of writing without ditching the fic is 10,000 but that was a special case...


----------



## Taliax

I can almost never write anything without ditching it somewhere along the way. But this is somewhat irrelevent.


----------



## Dragon

The furthest I ever got was 21,000 or something like that, for NaNoWriMo. I ended up not finishing because I thought I was ahead a few weeks in and took a break, and.. never started again >_>


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> I can almost never write anything without ditching it somewhere along the way. But this is somewhat irrelevent.


Yeah, same here. I actually managed to complete NaNoWriMo, though (50,224 words, I think it was) because I made myself complete it. 8D


----------



## Mad MOAI

I lost NNWM. Mine was about some half-wolf guy who travels to another planet.

Really far-fetched if you ask me.

Back on topic...

BLACKSTARRRR~


----------



## Taliax

What about Blackstar?


----------



## Darksong

*shrug*

My favorite leader is Tallstar :3 Followed by Crookedstar... But Silverstream is my favorite warrior/



Spoiler: Fire and Ice



queen


/



Spoiler: A Dangerous Path



StarClan cat


 ever :D She's pretty.


----------



## Munchkin

She's pretty in the first of Graystripe's manga series, The Lost Warrior. I love Graystripe <3
I've almost finished reading the first series for the fourth time~
I'm half-done with A Dangerous Path. Next month I'm buying all of Po3.

_~Untile next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

Po3 is my favorite of the three main parts of the series. It's so much different and more mysterious than the others.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I don't have any book money
Going to spend it all on platinum and the dsi

Did you know that the helmet in my avi is based off of the starclan symbol?


----------



## Taliax

I noticed that a while ago. I'm not getting Platinum for a while, and I don't want the DSi.


----------



## Munchkin

I'm _trying_ to save my allowance for when Po3 comes out, but it's just so hard to say no when someone asks me for money =/
I'm too generous for my own good.
I thought maybe it might be the best series. Which is why I really want to buy it. I don't know =/

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I'm _trying_ to save my allowance for when Po3 comes out, but it's just so hard to say no when someone asks me for money =/
> I'm too generous for my own good.
> I thought maybe it might be the best series. Which is why I really want to buy it. I don't know =/
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


You could always rent them out... :/


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm getting platinum but it probably isn't coming out until after June or so...I don't care for the DSi, it has no GBA slot(my GBA games are precious) and I don't care about the camera and stuff, they're just add ons however awesome.


----------



## Autumn

WHOA WHOA WHOA WTF

SEEKERS _MANGA_

yo look here


----------



## Iceshadow

My sister has read the whole Warriors series, but I havn't read a single one. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dragon

Melodic Harmony said:


> it's just so hard to say no when someone asks me for money


zomg whar do you live

zomg Seekers manga DDDDDD:

I don't see it. *squints*

And if we're still talking about Platinum why, again I'm ending up not getting it because I can't play my DS. Because I _blink_ too much from playing, apparently. Because my mom's friend's son's dog's groomer's daughter's boyfriend's aunt's son apparently had the same problem, so they took away his DS and he stopped because he was crying so much. >_> He was probably some Runescape freak anyways >_> *thinks about moving block of text to the coughing cupboard*


----------



## Taliax

^That's a dumb reason. 

And Seekers manga O.o :D :/ .__.; Multiple smilies of doom!


----------



## Dragon

You would think >:/

Topic of maybe: Who's teh best bad guy evar? 

I say.. Ashfur, because he was _that_ close to going Laughing Mad. Like me~


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> You would think >:/
> 
> Topic of maybe: Who's teh best bad guy evar?


I can't choose between Tigerstar and Scourge :/



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Ashfur's


 awesome but not quite as awesome as Tigerstar or Scourge.


----------



## Munchkin

^ O.O
I didn't think he'd _do_ anything!

I really should buy Po3 soon!
Best bad guy? I'd say Scourge, but that's because I've only read up to and including Sunset.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

Hawkfrost for me :3 He has good looks.

But then again, there's Darkstripe...


----------



## Taliax

I can never count Scourge as evil after reading the manga. I'd say the classic Tigerstar.


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm with Hawkfrost >:)


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Roar! fear teh great tigerstar of tigerstarnessness


----------



## eevee_em

I like Darkstripe for some reason. I think its because he's not a big, power hungry war-hawk like most of the villains, but he's definitely a bad guy because he stays loyal to Tiger



Spoiler: A Dangerous Path



star


 right up until 



Spoiler: The Darkest Hour



he dies


, and even them the only reason he swishes sides is so he won't get killed.


----------



## Taliax

Does Sol count as a bad guy? I'd think so, but I'm not sure. I wonder why 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



Midnight tells him about the eclipse and he says StarClan is powerless, and will he come back?


----------



## Rai-CH

I say Hawkfrost or Tigerstar. They were pretty awesome XD


----------



## Keltena

Scourge, hands-down.

And I dunno, I'm never going to really see Hawkfrost as anything but a miserable failure. I mean... he had so much, but he just threw it away because Tigerstar told him it wasn't enough. Talk about pathetic.


----------



## Munchkin

^ Agreement.

He thinks he's so manipulating, cold, and strong-willed - but he let _Tigerstar_ manipulate _him_. And even 



Spoiler: Moonrise



Mothwing's little "plan" (the one she made up to get Hawkfrost to leave Leafpaw and Sorreltail alone) was more clever than his own


.
Well, then again, this is all opinion, so...
=P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

Salamander said:


> Scourge, hands-down.
> 
> And I dunno, I'm never going to really see Hawkfrost as anything but a miserable failure. I mean... he had so much, but he just threw it away because Tigerstar told him it wasn't enough. Talk about pathetic.





Melodic Harmony said:


> ^ Agreement.
> 
> He thinks he's so manipulating, cold, and strong-willed - but he let _Tigerstar_ manipulate _him_. And even
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moonrise
> 
> 
> 
> Mothwing's little "plan" (the one she made up to get Hawkfrost to leave Leafpaw and Sorreltail alone) was more clever than his own
> 
> 
> .
> Well, then again, this is all opinion, so...
> =P
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_



Agreed with both, but not about the Scourge part.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> I can't choose between Tigerstar and Scourge :/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> Ashfur's
> 
> 
> awesome but not quite as awesome as Tigerstar or Scourge.


This. 

SO YOU GUYS NEW WARRIORS UPDATE 8D

Quoted from Kate's blog:



Spoiler: general po3ness



"'Fading Echoes'…?

I bet you guys know this already…you really must keep me up to date while I’ve got my head buried in my keyboard!

Also (and I quote the editor at HarperCollins here) 'the cover will feature Ivypaw in the inset, and the background image is of a shadowy forest'

PS Vicky has just come up with an AWESOME scene. It’s going to be such fun to write….I’m away to eat pizza. Famished!"

First of all, "Fading Echoes"? Huh? Is that the full title of OOTS 2?

And second of all... IVYPAW? COULD THIS POSSIBLY THE FOURTH APPRENTICE WE'VE ALL BEEN SO CURIOUS ABOUT? 8DDD

(And for those of you who are going, "What? Ivypaw? But she's in ShadowClan!" this can't possibly be the same cat. Ivypaw of ShadowClan is now Ivytail.)


 
8DDD



EeveeSkitty said:


> I had a Flametail Charmander before making it Flamewing :D


I feel so loved. <3


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> This.
> 
> SO YOU GUYS NEW WARRIORS UPDATE 8D
> 
> Quoted from Kate's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: general po3ness
> 
> 
> 
> Also (and I quote the editor at HarperCollins here) 'the cover will feature Ivypaw in the inset, and the background image is of a shadowy forest'
> And second of all... IVYPAW? COULD THIS POSSIBLY THE FOURTH APPRENTICE WE'VE ALL BEEN SO CURIOUS ABOUT? 8DDD
> 
> (And for those of you who are going, "What? Ivypaw? But she's in ShadowClan!" this can't possibly be the same cat. Ivypaw of ShadowClan is now Ivytail.)


True! But why would they reveal tfa's name when _we_ don't know it? (And about the 'we don't know it' part if you haven't heard already: *points  to theory*)



Spoiler: TFA THEORY~ (Long Shadows)



This was inspired, actually, by a dream that I had~! The theory is that tfa is one of Whitewing's kits.

Well, Whitewing is related to Firestar, riiiiiight? Also, it was said that, of Eclipse, the cat was somebody we had not met yet. Therefore, as no new kits were born in LS, this cat would have to be born in SR or later. Enter pregnant Whitewing.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> True! But why would they reveal tfa's name when _we_ don't know it?


She slipped up. It's been snipped from her blog.



> Well, Whitewing is related to Firestar, riiiiiight? Also, it was said that, of Eclipse, the cat was somebody we had not met yet. Therefore, as no new kits were born in LS, this cat would have to be born in SR or later. Enter pregnant Whitewing.


EPIC THEORY IS EPIC despite the fact that I've already heard it~


----------



## Taliax

Last few posts have general epicness~ 
Oh, and I got GBL. I haven't gotten a chance to read it yet, but I read the exerpt from _Sunrise_. It sounds epic, but no more epic than the one from LS. :/


----------



## Evolutionary

My library SOMEHOW got Dawn and Starlight(New prophecy)! 

I know I'm WAYYYY behind but library is not being nice to ES :(

But I did get very very lucky :)


----------



## Taliax

That's great! Our library has all of the original series except Rising Storm, the first 3 of the TNP, Dark River, and Firestar's Quest. It might also have SotC, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Autumn

COVARZ

The Fourth Apprentice

Click on 'Backlist' and scroll down.

Scroll down to the fourth post.

8D


----------



## Darksong

Or maybe 



Spoiler: TFA



The fourth apprentice is Hollypaw's kit... if she has one. Great-great grandchildren, anyone?


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Or maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth apprentice is Hollypaw's kit... if she has one. Great-great grandchildren, anyone?


Then tell me just how this will happen before TFA, and with _whom._ o.O


----------



## Darksong

Exactly. I don't know yet. It's just a guess. Notice "if she has one."


----------



## Flametail von Karma

FFFFFFF

MARRY ME, LEAFPOOL

*has nothing intelligent to say*

Edit: I managed to get larger covers by changing the world 'small' in the links to 'large'.

Shattered Peace

Bluestar's Prophecy


----------



## Darksong

^Bluestar looks like she is going O_o 

XD

I love the names Dawnfrost and Ivytail ~ Has there been a Duskfrost, Darkfrost, Nightfrost, etc.?


----------



## Evolutionary

I guess my library would be considered small...the fiction children's books(what they classify Warriors as) is only ONE row :O

I'm not even sure if they have all the Harry Potters...

And the only other library I go to is my school one which is just as useless...not one Warriors book, issued or not :O


----------



## ignore_this_acct

My school library has everything,If they don't have something they get it =D


----------



## Munchkin

I've yet to see a Warriors book in a library. I've bought all my books, by saving up my allowance. Kind of annoying, when I have about a million other things to buy, but so worth it when I'm holding another epic book in my hands =D

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

I was searching my school library online something like a month or two ago for Warriors books. Apparently the school library has all of them except the manga. o.O (Maybe it was searching all libraries in the area, but if it was _just_ the school library it was quite odd.)


----------



## eevee_em

I get all my books from the city library. The branch near my house is really small and doesn't carry them, witch means I have to reserve them and wait for them to come in (it usually takes about a month for the new Warriors ones because there are 50+ people on the waiting list by the time I reserve them). My schools _waaay_ to cheap for a library


----------



## silverfur

why do people post so many spoilers!!


----------



## Autumn

silverfur said:


> why do people post so many spoilers!!


I think we assume that most people in the club have read past a given point (usually somewhere in TNP) and thus are less inclined to make them spoilers.


----------



## Munchkin

Moonlit Path is missing some relatives, I just noticed. Or did you leave out the ones from the Family Trees on the main site on purpose? Oh well, I was bored, so - fun facts =P


Spoiler: Lineages



On the main Warriors site, it says that Dappletail was the mother of Spottedleaf and Willowpelt. It also says that Speckletail and Smallear gave us Lionheart, Goldenflower, and Snowkit. And apparently, Patchpelt was Longtail's father. And One-eye and Halftail gave us Mousefur and Runningwind. And Redtail was Sandstorm's father. And...Graystripe had a sister? Her name was Swift paw - they were Willowpelt and Patchpelt's children. So Graystripe is Sorreltail and Longtail's half-brother. But Longtail and Sorreltail aren't related at all because they're related to Graystripe through different parents.



_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Moonlit Path is missing some relatives, I just noticed. Or did you leave out the ones from the Family Trees on the main site on purpose? Oh well, I was bored, so - fun facts =P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lineages
> 
> 
> 
> On the main Warriors site, it says that Dappletail was the mother of Spottedleaf and Willowpelt. It also says that Speckletail and Smallear gave us Lionheart, Goldenflower, and Snowkit. And apparently, Patchpelt was Longtail's father. And One-eye and Halftail gave us Mousefur and Runningwind. And Redtail was Sandstorm's father. And...Graystripe had a sister? Her name was Swift paw - they were Willowpelt and Patchpelt's children. So Graystripe is Sorreltail and Longtail's half-brother. But Longtail and Sorreltail aren't related at all because they're related to Graystripe through different parents.


Oh, right, forgot to mention that _those trees are false._ 8D Vicky told us at a tour that she had no intention of putting trees on the website. Whoever made the site did it anyway and added random lineages.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, really. Hmm. Well, it was fun while it lasted xD
I was like, "GRAYSTRIPE AND LONGTAIL ARE RELATED?!"
Well, thanks for letting me know =]

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Evolutionary

People do post spoilers in spoiler tags so I don't get the big deal...


----------



## Taliax

Covers=Epiiiicccc~

I buy all the Warriors books as soon as they come out, so I don't bother with the library. :)


----------



## Evolutionary

I don't see any Warriors books at the bookstore either :O


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Try amazon,you may need to wait a few days and pay shipping but its worth it
(is happy that i haz library)
The bad things is that during the summer I have to buy the books


----------



## Taliax

I went to the public library yesterday, and either all the Warriors books except LS were checked out, or that's the only Warriors book they have. :O


----------



## Flametail von Karma

*bounces* Guys! Guys! We have the CotC II summary!


"The secrets behind the warrior code will finally be revealed.

* An ominous sign from StarClan that signaled the need to patrol borders

* The unexpected help from a warrior ancestor that cemented the importance of elders

* A secret coup that led to a deputy's new role

* A medicine cat's pleas that stopped a spree of interClan bloodshed

and many more never-before-told stories!"


Aaaaand....

THE TOUR INFO!

*bouncebouncebounce* I could probably go to Colorado or Oregon~


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> *bounces* Guys! Guys! We have the CotC II summary!
> 
> 
> "The secrets behind the warrior code will finally be revealed.
> 
> * An ominous sign from StarClan that signaled the need to patrol borders
> 
> * The unexpected help from a warrior ancestor that cemented the importance of elders
> 
> * A secret coup that led to a deputy's new role
> 
> * A medicine cat's pleas that stopped a spree of interClan bloodshed
> 
> and many more never-before-told stories!"


I want. _I want._


----------



## silverfur

mes too! that sounds awesome


----------



## Darksong

My mom said it's possible for me to go to Beaverton, Oregon on April 25th! :DDDD *jumps up and down*

What's the tour like?


----------



## Evolutionary

Hmm...

Lucky today as well :)

Maybe it's a single person reading through the books because I got Sunset and The Sight today...but Twilight seems to have been missed out.


----------



## Autumn

BP, TFA and SP descriptions in! <3

Go here.

Anyone have any idea what "the first adventure in the Warriors role-playing game" is supposed to be/mean?


----------



## Evolutionary

I did my reading last night and WANT MOAR! But stupid library is stupid again :/

I hate it and love it at the same time that the stories end in cliffhanger like things :O

But it sucks cause I probably can't get the sequel for...ages.


----------



## silverfur

where could i look to get a cool warriors scroll thingy?


----------



## Autumn

silverfur said:


> where could i look to get a cool warriors scroll thingy?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> I want. _I want._


This. (Btw, for future reference, anything Leafpool says, I say too. >>)

By the way...

RUSSIAN ECLIPSE!







EPIC PWN


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> This. (Btw, for future reference, anything Leafpool says, I say too. >>)
> 
> By the way...
> 
> RUSSIAN ECLIPSE!
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC PWN


Image don't show up, yo.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Yes it do, fool. >U


----------



## Darksong

Is that Graystripe and Silverstream? :D

Epic picture is win :D

I dreamed about Graystripe and Silverstream a couple nights ago.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Nah, that's Graystripe and Millie :3


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Is that Graystripe and Silverstream? :D
> 
> Epic picture is win :D
> 
> I dreamed about Graystripe and Silverstream a couple nights ago.





shadow_lugia said:


> Nah, that's Graystripe and Millie :3


Heh, Flametail and I thought it was Yellowfang and Jayfeather, but on second thought I think it's GrayxMillie. xD


----------



## Darksong

But it looks like Silverstream DD:

I thought Millie was an orange tabby?


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> But it looks like Silverstream DD:
> 
> I thought Millie was an orange tabby?


Well, for one thing, Silverstream doesn't show up in Eclipse, and for another Millie's in fact a silver/light gray tabby too. :D


----------



## Flametail von Karma

THE EPICNESS

THERE IS A SUNRISE BROWSE-INSIDE ON AMAZON.COM

KTHXBAI OFF TO SPOIL MYSELF SILLY

EDIT: THERE'S NOW A HC ONE TOO


----------



## Taliax

Post a link to it! I'm too lazy to find it myself XD


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> THE EPICNESS
> 
> THERE IS A SUNRISE BROWSE-INSIDE ON AMAZON.COM
> 
> KTHXBAI OFF TO SPOIL MYSELF SILLY
> 
> EDIT: THERE'S NOW A HC ONE TOO


I REFUSE TO READ IT


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> I REFUSE TO READ IT


HAVE FUN

... do you want the allegiances though because usually you do.

Click--HarperCollins.
Click--Amazon.

This doesn't have any spoilers in it--really, it doesn't, I swear--but I'm going to spoilerize it anyway.

Look at this passage from Sunrise.



Spoiler: Sunrise



The wind hit Hollypaw in the face as soon as she left the shelter of the trees.


 
... If you don't get it, read it again and think about it.

*snort* I hope this is fixed in the actual book.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> HAVE FUN
> 
> ... do you want the allegiances though because usually you do.
> 
> Click--HarperCollins.
> Click--Amazon.
> 
> This doesn't have any spoilers in it--really, it doesn't, I swear--but I'm going to spoilerize it anyway.
> 
> Look at this passage from Sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> The wind hit Hollypaw in the face as soon as she left the shelter of the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> ... If you don't get it, read it again and think about it.
> 
> *snort* I hope this is fixed in the actual book.


YOU MADE ME READ THAT SPOILER LINE O<

... yeah I'll see the allegiances eh

EDIT: ... OOOOOOOOOO< YOU TRICKED ME

YOU MADE ME READ THE ALLEGIANCES

WHEN YOU KNEW IT HELD SPOILERS FOR ME

STOP TEMPTING ME WITH SPOILERS FLAMETAIL OOOOOO< SEE THIS IS WHY I NEVER LOOKED UP ANYTHING ABOUT PLATINUM; IT WAS TO AVOID SPOILERS LIKE THIS


----------



## eevee_em

*reads Sunsets allegiances list*

They have descriptions for non-ThunderClan apprentices!  Its always bugged me that the non-ThunderClan apprentices never had descriptions, and now they have them!*is happy*


----------



## Munchkin

^It's Sun_rise_, not Sunset. Sunset was in TNP. 

But I agree about the apprentices. =D


----------



## Taliax

EPICNESS~
EPIC EPICNESS IS EPIC~

Yeah I have nothing important to say. XD


----------



## shadow_lugia

WTF D: I could've sworn that some silvery cat named Lun was going to come by and counteract Sol's claims.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I didn't read the allegiences. Just the back cover :D


----------



## Taliax

I read most of it. XD I can't stand to wait.


----------



## Dragon

Now since I'm about halfway done Sunrise *thankies, browse inside <3* I'm not sure if I should buy it.

I'll buy Sunrise anyways. :DDDD


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever

May I join the club?


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Now since I'm about halfway done Sunrise *thankies, browse inside <3* I'm not sure if I should buy it.
> 
> I'll buy Sunrise anyways. :DDDD


I read the spoilers for Dark River and bought it anyway. There's a lot that isn't revealed through those things. (I don't think I could love Po3 quiiiite as much without having read the tunnel portion of Dark River. ;~; I love the tunnel portion.)



SatoHaru4Ever said:


> May I join the club?


On it~


----------



## Dragon

Holy crap the member list is long :OOO
Speaking of the member list, I'm still XDragonFireX on it. *blinks*

And my mom owes me some thirty bucks, so I can get Sunrise :DDD


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Holy crap the member list is long :OOO
> Speaking of the member list, I'm still XDragonFireX on it. *blinks*


Kay, I went and fixed all the names so that they're up-to-date 8D


----------



## Minkow

OH MY GOD THIS IS THE BEST CLUB EVER MAY I JOIN

Even though I'm only up to Moonrise.


----------



## silverfur

lol.....it is awesome i agree


----------



## Autumn

THE FOURTH APPRENTICE SUMMARY~

"Dovekit and Ivykit--kin of the great leader Firestar--are poised to become ThunderClan apprentices. Soon, one sister will have an ominous dream--and will begin to realize that she possesses mystical skills unmatched by any cat.

"In the midst of a cruel season that threatens the lives of all four warrior Clans, bonds will be forged, promises made, and three young cats will start to unravel the secrets that bind them together."

... I thought TFA was supposed to continue with the Po3 characters? Then how are these guys related to Fi- oh yeah. Whitewing's kits, of course. I knew it. <333


----------



## Taliax

^EPIC SUMMARY IS EPIC~~~

Didn't someone say Ivypaw is the cat on the cover of TFA?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> ^EPIC SUMMARY IS EPIC~~~
> 
> Didn't someone say Ivypaw is the cat on the cover of TFA?


One of the authors (forget which D:). So yup~


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Actually, it's Dovekit on the cover of TFA. Ivypaw is on the cover of Echoes. (And it was Kate.)



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> YOU MADE ME READ THAT SPOILER LINE O<


... wut. Hao is that a spoiler. She could be patrolling the WindClan border, or hunting near it, or going to the Gathering, or just near the lakeshore, or leaving the camp on a windy day, or time-travelling, or on an epic journey, or dreaming, or ANYTHING.


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> ... wut. Hao is that a spoiler. She could be patrolling the WindClan border, or hunting near it, or going to the Gathering, or just near the lakeshore, or leaving the camp on a windy day, or time-travelling, or on an epic journey, or dreaming, or ANYTHING.


'CAUSE NOW I KNOW WHAT ONE OF THE LINES IN THE BOOK IS O<


----------



## Jason-Kun

Damnit! I spent all my money forgetting about the fact that Sunrise comes out next Tuesday. I'm going to have to sell some games to Gamestop to get the money. Anyways, aside from that epic summary is epic.


----------



## Autumn

... I was on TVTropes, reading the Warriors section, and I... I accidentally highlighted a Sunrise spoiler without realizing it spoiled Sunrise...

... I didn't want to read the spoilers until the book came out...

SHIT. SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT. 



Spoiler: Sunrise



HOLLYLEAF DIES OF COURSE I HAD TO FIND THAT FACT OUT

I ALSO HAD TO FIND OUT THAT SHE WAS THE TRAITOR

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT



somebody comfort me ; ;


----------



## Jason-Kun

Waoh those spoilers suck. 



Spoiler: Sunrise



If Hollyleaf dies, then how the hell will the prophecy come true? And why is TFA called that if Hollyleaf dies?


----------



## Darksong

I read spoilers all the time :D
But seriously. FOURTH apprentice.
But wait... Does that mean...
both Ivykit and Dovekit are part of the prophecy, maybe?


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I read spoilers all the time :D


I DON'T *wails*


----------



## Jason-Kun

Darksong said:


> But wait... Does that mean...
> both Ivykit and Dovekit are part of the prophecy, maybe?


That'd make sense. And it'd explain why Hollyleaf hasn't shown any signs of having any powers. Although that'd be like a big fuck you to the fans. Alos 



Spoiler:  possibly Sunrisee



If Hollyleaf turned traitor, does that make her the one said to turn evil? I was thinking that was Lionblaze but that theory died for me with the events of Long Shadows.


----------



## Dragon

Aaah quick change the 'for to an equal sign DDDD:



Spoiler: Sunrise



Hollyleaf dies wtf DDD: But if she's the traitor, how'd.. I'd better shut up before Leafpool kills me >_>


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Spoiler: Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> Hollyleaf dies wtf DDD: But if she's the traitor, how'd.. I'd better shut up before Leafpool kills me >_>


I... don't understand why. Seriously.

maybe she's undead? :D


----------



## Dragon

Or SHE KILLS EVERYONE AND EATS THEIR BRAINS WITH HER FINALLY DISCOVERED BRAIN-RIPPING OUT AND EATING POWERS!!!11!! 

Or she accidentally does something, like.. get mind controlled by Tigerstar and TURNS INTO TIGERSTAR >:DDD

..I suck >_<


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> Or SHE KILLS EVERYONE AND EATS THEIR BRAINS WITH HER FINALLY DISCOVERED BRAIN-RIPPING OUT AND EATING POWERS!!!11!!
> 
> Or she accidentally does something, like.. get mind controlled by Tigerstar and TURNS INTO TIGERSTAR >:DDD
> 
> ..I suck >_<


... I really hope it's fakedeath.


----------



## Tailsy

I will actually stop reading the series if that's true. D: 

Also... 



Spoiler: TFA



isn't there already an Ivy- in ShadowClan? D:< WAY TO GO REUSING NAMES, ERINS.


----------



## Autumn

Tailsy said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> isn't there already an Ivy- in ShadowClan? D:< WAY TO GO REUSING NAMES, ERINS.


... there are six White-s.

And as for the Sunrise problem, I have a theory.

A while ago, I decided that Hollyleaf's power would have something to do with the soul, since Lionblaze is body and Jayfeather is min (mind-body-soul).

Hollyleaf's power was said to be revealed in Sunrise.



Spoiler: Sunrise



Thus I believe that since the Erins likely would not kill Hollyleaf since the part she plays in the prophecy and the series is crucial, her power is either that she's not, in fact, dead, or that she can inhabit cats' bodies from beyond the grave. It fits "soul", doesn't it? I can't believe they'd kill her. It's gotta be a fakedeath, so...



... thoughts? (Nobody reveal to me what Hollyleaf's actual power is if you know.)


----------



## Tailsy

Yeah, but that bugs me, too. D:



Spoiler: TFA



Her power is clearly that she's so awesome she can't die ever. _Ever_.


----------



## Autumn

still pretty upset though :<


----------



## Dragon

If that was her power, that'd be pretty awesome. Uh..

Guess we'll just have to buy the book. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Gaaaaa, 



Spoiler: SUNRISE



Hollyleaf must not die! Hollyleaf is made of awesome~


----------



## Vriska Serket

It would've been _really_ nice if you'd put that in spoiler tags, EeveeSkitty.


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> It would've been _really_ nice if you'd put that in spoiler tags, EeveeSkitty.


----------



## Keltena

Cinderpelt said:


> It would've been _really_ nice if you'd put that in spoiler tags, EeveeSkitty.


...yeah. D:


----------



## Tailsy

Put in spoiler tags next time, please.


----------



## Darksong

Soul... that's it! Does it mean she's never dead? Her soul still exists below StarClan, or maybe she's reborn like Cinderpelt!

Unless. Soul sounds like "Sol..."


----------



## Taliax

Spoiler: Sunrise



HOLLYLEAF BETTER NOT DIE!111111!!!!!!! Seriously, that just _can't happen._ Surely the Erins know how much that would make the fans want to stop reading the series? And she's part of the three, they can't just kill her...
That reminds me of how Feathertail died. D:


----------



## Minkow

Agg don't mention Feathertail, she was my favorite until she HAD to go off to kill that stupid lion-thing. WHY FEATHERTAIL WHY


----------



## Mad MOAI

Gah, guys -.- HAVEN'T YOU FIGURED OUT THAT THE TWO FOURTH APPRENTICES WILL BE PART OF THE PROPHECY INSTEAD OF HOLLYLEAF?


----------



## Darksong

Actually, that's not necessarily right. They've been saying Hollyleaf's power has to do with the soul -- as in, her soul still exists, whether it's in another body or not -- and thus she can still be part of the prophecy.


----------



## Evolutionary

Oops.

How do you do Spoiler Tags anyway?


----------



## Taliax

Spoiler



blah[/spoiler.] but without the period.


----------



## Autumn

So I finished rereading TDH today as part of my rush attempt to finish all the books before Tuesday (and my error/warrior code/herb recording project).

Fortieth (plus) time rereading TDH.

First time _crying_.

It wasn't even at a death! It was at the end during most of Firestar's discussion with StarClan as well as the little passage where it shows how their spirits are helping him fight off Scourge!

Times I've cried in Warriors:


Spoiler: Moonrise



Feathertail's death





Spoiler: FQ



Reading about SkyClan's journey from the forest





Spoiler: Long Shadows sorta



Jaypaw at the end of his time-travel-experience-thing when he's talking about how he and his siblings have finally come back to the lake



Those are all the things I cried at the _first_ time reading the book. Somehow I managed to tear up last time (and this time too) when I read about Bluestar's death. FORTIETH REREADING. I also teared up this time at the above.

I'm kind of weird, aren't I?


----------



## Taliax

^No, but then again I'm not qualified to judge weirdness.

And I'm so happy~ I get to skip school Tuesday to buy Sunrise and eat lunch with my friend Lapras~
BTW, Lapras is on the forums, but she moved and she doesn't have internet at her new house yet so she's not very active. I expect she'll come to this fanclub once she does, though. She's buying Sunrise, too, and we shall discuss its epicness then even though we won't have finished it ~


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> And I'm so happy~ I get to skip school Tuesday to buy Sunrise and eat lunch with my friend Lapras~
> BTW, Lapras is on the forums, but she moved and she doesn't have internet at her new house yet so she's not very active. I expect she'll come to this fanclub once she does, though. She's buying Sunrise, too, and we shall discuss its epicness then even though we won't have finished it ~


Lucky~ :D

I get out of school at 2:15 each day, which is kinda early compared to last year's time of 3:45. I'm going to see if I can get my mom to buy Sunrise and bring it to school and pick me up. :D~


----------



## Taliax

^That's usually what I do. I get out at 3:15, always have.


----------



## Munchkin

I've just ordered The Sight, Dark River, and Outcast from Amazon.com and they should arrive in 5-9 business days~
They were all I could afford with my saved-up allowance so far '-_-
But on Wednesday I'll buy Eclipse by myself right after school, and the Monday after that, I'll buy Long Shadows and Sunrise, which would be out by then.
I get off school at 3:05, and when I need to buy something I walk to the mall, which is four blocks away, then take a bus home from there.

Ugh I hate waiting for mail orders -_-

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^So do I. I prefer to buy it in a store where I can look at it first.


----------



## Evolutionary

I get out at 2:55 :D


----------



## Munchkin

I have a possibly stupid question. Do the herbal remedies in the series actually work on people in real life?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I have a possibly stupid question. Do the herbal remedies in the series actually work on people in real life?


... um. The remedies were taken from some book from centuries ago, but I don't know if they work on humans or not.


----------



## Munchkin

...
*is going to buy marigolds*
And I swear, next time I get a cut, I'll dab some cobwebs and marigold juice on it. I'll soon be growing a garden of herbal remedies~

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Dragon

OH I know lavender works :DDD

I keep a.. thing of dried lavender beside my bed. It woorks, I swear it does cure fever :DDD

Dried lavender is yum, if it doesn't work >_>


----------



## Taliax

I've tried dried lavender, it tastes awful.


----------



## Dragon

Does not. DDDD: *is insane*


----------



## Munchkin

Maybe I should buy my brother some lavender...he's been sick for almost a week.
And after I finish buying the rest of Po3, I'll buy myself some herbs and grow them in little containers in my room =D

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

I got a huge bag of lavender from  a garage sale for either 2 or 3 dollars.


----------



## Munchkin

^The people around my area don't have garage sales or yard sales or stuff like that. We just mind our own business, mostly =/
The nearest florist isn't that far, though =]

I wrote about two more pages of my fic. Slow and steady wins the race =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

FADING ECHOES COVAR

http://katecary.co.uk/blog/







<333333333333333

"Vicky sent this to me last week. Sadly I had to point out that the cat on the cover has a completely different pelt colour in the story. So this isn’t actually what it will look like. I’m afraid the artist is going to have to change it! Oops for Oots…or WOOTS (I love that name for Omen etc)"

... aw but I liiiiike my new avvy. D:


----------



## Mad MOAI

Who is the cat anyway?


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> Who is the cat anyway?


It's Ivypaw, one of the two sisters mentioned in the TFA summary. Dovekit/paw, the other sister, is on TFA.


----------



## Evolutionary

New avatar is made of awesome~

You could always just keep the avatar, not that many people will notice :)


----------



## Taliax

EPIC COVER AND AVIE ARE EPIC 

I think they should just keep it, they completely messed up Brambleclaw's eyes on Midnight, they're supposed to be amber.


----------



## Munchkin

^Agreed. And doesn't everyone say that 



Spoiler: Moonrise



Brambleclaw and Hawkfrost look almost exactly alike, apart from their eyes? They look pretty different on Midnight and Sunset to me.


But that may just be me.
(Assuming that belonged in spoiler tags?)

On another note, I'm rereading The New Prophecy again. I think this is my third time reading that series. I hate reading a single book of a series, so when I want to reread, say, A Dangerous Path, I'd reread the whole first series =P
And the first three books from Po3 may come in the mail tomorrow, the latest they should arrive being Saturday~
I'm going to buy Eclipse on Wednesday, then on Monday I'll buy Long Shadows and Sunrise. The store in the mall should have it by then <3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Evolutionary

Taliax said:


> EPIC COVER AND AVIE ARE EPIC
> 
> I think they should just keep it, they completely messed up Brambleclaw's eyes on Midnight, they're supposed to be amber.


Yes, but pelt colour seems a little more extreme than wrong eye colour...


----------



## Autumn

Right, so! I'm posting this at 6 AM *on the morning of the release of Sunrise.*

My mom can't pick me up from school with the book, nor can she drop it off at school. I couldn't bear to wait until 2:45 (when my bus gets home - with a car I'd be home at 2:30) to get the book, so my mom agreed to let me walk pretty far up the street between the school and my house ('pretty far' meaning 'less than a mile but still a longish distance') to buy it at the bookstore. She didn't want me to go alone, though, so I called a friend last night and she's coming with me~

SUNRISE SHALL BE RECEIVED!


----------



## Flametail von Karma

... epic book was epic. *cannot speak*

By the way, there's a Smoke Mountain excerpt on Amazon.com. *walks away in a daze*

*wanders back* Oh, yeah. Didn't someone say they would be meeting Vicky in Portland this weekend? I'm going to be there too.


----------



## Taliax

Where did my post go? O.o
Anyway...

SUNRISE IS EEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just had to get that out. XD


----------



## Jason-Kun

Damnit, I need moneies...Hoepfully my mom will take us to the mall soon.


----------



## Keltena

Dude... I totally did not know when Sunrise was coming out. Someone shoot me.

*will run to B&N tomorrow and buy the hell out of it*


----------



## Darksong

I thought I was going to Portland, so I should remind my mom. Four days is.... let's see. It's Tuesday, in four days that's a Saturday. Good, I should be able to make it, but I should have to remind my mother. I'm pretty sure she's written a note about it, but just in case.


----------



## ijy

normally I would stress out about getting the new warriors book the day it comes out but this time my uncle who reads them preordered it for me and I still got it the day it came out.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I thought I was going to Portland, so I should remind my mom. Four days is.... let's see. It's Tuesday, in four days that's a Saturday. Good, I should be able to make it, but I should have to remind my mother. I'm pretty sure she's written a note about it, but just in case.


Flametail'll be the only cat there. ;D

(or she'll be carrying a mountain of Russian Warriors books amirite)


----------



## Taliax

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!111111111111111



Spoiler: Sunrise



I thought Hollyleaf dying was just a theory! And she went and told that the three weren't really Squirrelflight and Brambleclaw's kits, and she killed Ashfur, and Leafpool had to leave ThunderClan AFTER HOLLYLEAF TRYING TO FORCE HER TO EAT DEATHBERRIES.



*cries* ;_; Why? _WHY?_


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Spoiler: Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> and Leafpool had to leave ThunderClan


wait what

I thought... they didn't clarify it too well... did she really leave?!


----------



## Munchkin

...I shouldn't have read those spoilers >.<
I've only received the first three books from Po3 in the mail yesterday, but I ordered them with another book, so I read that first, then I read up to and including chapter eight of The Sight. I like it so far =]
Jaypaw = <3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Jaypaw = <3


I KNOOOOOOOOW <333333


----------



## ijy

so I am guessing that most people have finished sunrise I am only halfway through.


----------



## Taliax

@Leafpool- I'm not really sure, but I think she did. It said she left the medicine cat's den.


----------



## Munchkin

ijy said:


> so I am guessing that most people have finished sunrise I am only halfway through.


I haven't even got it yet ;~;
The nearest bookstore had Eclipse and Long Shadows, but they were hardcover - the rest of my Warriors books are paperback. And they didn't even have Sunrise yet ;~;

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Crap. the school library was closed due to testing.  

TO BARNS AND NOBLE!

I can't even go there...


----------



## Taliax

^That stinks. You need the epicness (and a tiny bit of failness ;_;) as soon as possible!


----------



## Dragon

I will get Sunriiiisseee...

Damn it, a week from now. D:<


----------



## Autumn

(The following link has spoilers for all Warriors books.)

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9310/familytree25.png

:D


----------



## Darksong

Hehe, 



Spoiler: Sunrise



Leafpool


's kits are descendants of Windstar XD
 COOOOL


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> Flametail'll be the only cat there. ;D
> 
> (or she'll be carrying a mountain of Russian Warriors books amirite)


Chances are I shall also be the only 5'4" blonde, brown-eyed cat wearing a green shirt, gray pants, and possibly a denim jacket with cats on the back.

(Actually, they're UK ones this tiem. 8D)

Yey, I is typing on a laptop from Beaverton~


----------



## Munchkin

^Confusing confusing confusing!
=P
I've read The Sight already and now I've only just finished chapter 2 of Dark River last night.
The prologue scares me, but I remember him from Cats of the Clans.
Lionpaw = >=[

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> The prologue scares me


Dark River's prologue is my absolute favorite in all Warriors. It's ominous and nobody knows (when they first read it) what it alludes to - what could be better?

... Actually, I adore all the tunnel scenes on Dark River and, of course, the tunnel scene in Long Shadows so. <333 I mean seriously. You don't get much better than 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



_time-travelling Jaypaw._



Reminds me! I was thinking about the ancient cats and the fourth apprentice one morning during band. At one point in Long Shadows, Jaypaw says that 



Spoiler: Long Shadows and Sunrise



Lionblaze and Hollyleaf would have been somewhere in the ancient Clan. Of course, Hollyleaf ended up not being part of the prophecy, so she's probably not part of the ancient Clan, but Lionblaze was probably there at some point.

On the subject of the fourth apprentice...

I have two words: _Dove's Wing._ ;D



Theory time! 



Spoiler: Long Shadows



We all know that the ancient Clan later becomes the Tribe of Rushing Water. However, I have sufficient evidence to believe that the Tribe somehow is related to the Clans (much like how Clovertail looked like Birchstar and Heavystep and knew how to swim, suggesting a possible connection with RiverClan, in Firestar's Quest).
Evidence 1. Half Moon tells Jaypaw that Whispering Breeze had to catch prey during a long rainy period because she didn't mind getting wet - possible RiverClan connection.
Evidence 2. Jaypaw says Owl Feather looks exactly like Kestrelpaw. Not too good evidence on its own, I admit, but when paired with the other two...
Evidence 3. My most substantial. Jaypaw looks at Half Moon and thinks about her physical structure in comparison with the Tribe cats'. Her physical attributes fit that of a SkyClan cat - powerful haunches for climbing trees. So she might be related to SkyClan through her physical structure - believe it or not, I have more evidence. Her father is a *pale gray-and-white tom* with *pale blue eyes* whose name is Chasing *Clouds*. See the connection?

I <3 Chasing Clouds just because of his _name._ </random>


----------



## Darksong

Oh, darn, is it the 25th Already?

I guess I forgot. '^^ Sorry. Originally I would be going to Great Wolf Lodge as well, but since that was cancelled, I forgot.

Oh well, have fun, Flametail! Could you tell me what it's like?


----------



## Jason-Kun

...I need money. Must...get...Sunrise.


----------



## eevee_em

Leafpool said:


> (The following link has spoilers for all Warriors books.)
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9310/familytree25.png
> 
> :D


Wow. I don't think I've ever seen a family tree with every single cat on it before. You are officially obsessed with Warriors and officially have to much time on your hands.


----------



## Vriska Serket

I wanted to post here the day Sunrise came out, but unfortunately was grounded and such. I still am, actually, and there haven't been a lot of opportunities to sneak on the computer lately. Anyways...

Isn't it silly how, after all his bloodlust problems and such, Lionblaze was pretty much the most sane of the three at the end? I mean, Jayfeather's sister had just died and all he could think about was, "But what about the prophecy?! D:" and Hollyleaf basically went completely crazy, but while he still clearly has a grudge against Heathertail, he's not exactly murderous anymore...



Spoiler



On a more serious note, I wonder if Hollyleaf ended up in StarClan or not? I mean, I want to believe that she was still a good cat at heart and that StarClan understands that, but she killed another cat, used the excuse that he would have destroyed the clan (Have you seen ThunderClan fall apart and turn into a band of rogues yet? Because I sure haven't.) when she was really just trying to protect herself and her brothers, later revealed what Ashfur was going to say anyway and thus made his death in vain, attempted to murder a _medicine cat_ who was her own mother, and finally just tried to run away from her clan and everything she had done... ;;



On another note, according to one of the pages of Sunrise, Ashfur is alive and is female! :O


----------



## Darksong

Cinderpelt said:


> On another note, according to one of the pages of Sunrise, Ashfur is alive and is female! :O



Wow. xD Typos can be amusing sometimes.

On another note, if I'm writing a story, would a character be too Mary-Sueish if Silverstream was her ancestor?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> On another note, if I'm writing a story, would a character be too Mary-Sueish if Silverstream was her ancestor?


I don't see how having a particular ancestor can make one Mary-Sueish. So my answer is no ;D


----------



## Dragon

If she's exactly like Silverstream, looks like her, is in RiverClan and loves somecat in ThunderClan, yes! :DDDD

Otherwise, nooo.


----------



## Taliax

> On another note, according to one of the pages of Sunrise, Ashfur is alive and is female! :O


Wut? I don't remember that typo. XD


----------



## Vriska Serket

I think it happened sometime when the group was talking to Ashfoot just after starting their journey?

Edit: Yeah, I just checked and it's on page 49. I think they misspelled splash as plash somewhere in the book, too, but that isn't nearly as hilarious.


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> Edit: Yeah, I just checked and it's on page 49. I think they misspelled splash as plash somewhere in the book, too, but that isn't nearly as hilarious.


... o.o and I consider myself the typo queen


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Should I wait a few days to get the book for free of buy it myself today.

Eevee feels my pain about OAT testing(big test that's taken in Ohio),  The library is closed for makeup tests


----------



## Autumn

Flametail von Karma said:


> Spoiler: Long Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> WTF apparently Sol is capable of showing emotion. Huh. I'd really like to know more about his past.


... o.o *pokes Sunrise tentatively*

SUBSTANCE FOR THE POST

What warrior cat(s) do you guys think you're most like? I share Squirrelflight's (actually maybe that's more Squirrel_paw_) short temper, stubbornness and some of her defiance, Hollyleaf's rule-following order (although I don't follow it quite as fervently) and Sandstorm's... independence? I normally consider myself a mix of the three, but right now I can't actually think of a trait that Sandstorm has that I share that I haven't already mentioned. o.o


----------



## Darksong

Dragon said:


> If she's exactly like Silverstream, looks like her, is in RiverClan and loves somecat in ThunderClan, yes! :DDDD
> 
> Otherwise, nooo.


Oh, I see now. And Cryptica too just helped me notice that. I thought I thought of it earlier, but I guess I forgot.

She isn't exactly like Silverstream, but she does have silver fur. That's pretty much it, although she is in ShadowClan, so... thanks.


----------



## Munchkin

Leafpool said:


> What warrior cat(s) do you guys think you're most like? I share Squirrelflight's (actually maybe that's more Squirrel_paw_) short temper, stubbornness and some of her defiance, Hollyleaf's rule-following order (although I don't follow it quite as fervently) and Sandstorm's... independence? I normally consider myself a mix of the three, but right now I can't actually think of a trait that Sandstorm has that I share that I haven't already mentioned. o.o


Ooh, I've thought of this for the past weeks =]

*(This whole opinionated paragraph may be spoiler-ish for some people.)*

I remind myself of Squirrelpaw sometimes, what with the hotheadedness and "mate drama" and all that. In fact, I've named the "Brambleclaw" and "Ashfur" in my life. I also somewhat remind myself of Leafpool, with her knowing she can't have a mate and her quiet determination sometimes. Tornear is like my reasonably ferocious side, and Breezepaw reminds me of my defensive, desperate-to-prove-myself side.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

My reason for Breezepaw is the same as Dawnwish's. But I'm also like Silverstream because I'm graceful... and... yes. I'm like Silverstream, also because of my blue eyes.


----------



## Autumn

BIG RELEASE DATE UPDATE OF DOOM

1/27/10 Toklo's Story (Seekers manga 1)

1/27/10 The Last Wilderness (Seekers 4)

3/24/10 A Clan in Need (Ravenpaw's Path 2)

3/24/10 Fading Echoes (Omen of the Stars 2)

4/8/10 Untitled field guide

5/19/10 Battles of the Clans (field guide)

6/16/10 Fire in the Sky (Seekers 5)

7/21/10 SkyClan's Destiny

7/21/10 The Heart of a Warrior (Ravenpaw's Path 3)

8/8/10 Untitled (Omen of the Stars 3)

10/8/10 Untitled (Seekers manga 2)

10/8/10 Untitled (Omen of the Stars 4)

8/8/11 Untitled (Omen of the Stars 5)

10/8/11 Untitled (Omen of the Stars 6)


----------



## Taliax

^Wow, that list goes up to 2011. O.o
Anyway, I think I'm sort of like Hollyleaf before she went TOTALLY PSYCO D: in the way that I'm not really sure where my place is, as sometimes I'm peaceful and try not to fight or hurt anyone's feelings, and sometimes I just want to let out pent-up anger out by screaming and beating something up.

...Yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## ijy

I would be jayfeather because I like my independence and I am also distracted by things mysterious like the stick plus often my friend tell me that I am being pissy or anal. by the way when is the fourth apprentice coming out?


----------



## Autumn

Nov. 24.


----------



## Taliax

Man, that'll be awhile. D:


----------



## Autumn

This wasn't made too clear in the book, but - 



Spoiler: Sunrise



Purdy. Is he there just as long as Sol is, or did he actually join ThunderClan?


----------



## Taliax

Spoiler: Sunrise



I'm pretty sure he joins ThunderClan as an elder since he's so lonely. I think it's nice that there's someone other than Mousefur and Longtail in the elders' den. It's a nice change.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I read it =D

I think that Hollyleaf is alive, Because she may have faked her death by planning on running into the tunnel and doing something to collapse part of it,and then she pissed off starclan and was no longer part of the proficiency


----------



## Munchkin

OMG you don't know how pissed I am! For 32 pages, starting at page 137, my copy of Outcast turns into another book! I mean, up to page 136 it's all right, then from pages 137-168, the pages of another book were printed in it instead. I'm reading about 



Spoiler: Outcast



Stoneteller finally accepting help from the Clan cats


 then on the next page they're talking about some "Big Red Boat"! Then on page 169, it's Outcast again - but it's on that page. 169. So I don't know what happened in those pages, and I got a totally ruined book.
ALL BECAUSE MY MOTHER DIDN'T WANT ME TO GO TO THE MALL AND HAD TO ORDER IT FROM AMAZON.COM!!!

*sigh*

Okay, I'm better.
But I'm seething with rage.
This is the most disappointing thing that's ever happened to me in my life, no joke! =[

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## ignore_this_acct

That sucks,maybe you can return it.


unless your mom somehow doesn't let you


----------



## Mad MOAI

AAAH THAT WOULD BE SOOOOO ANNOYING

*comforts* hey, at least you read ANY of Outcast :3

Here's your pretty kittycat >^.^<


----------



## Taliax

DDD: That's awful! I wonder how that could happen? It sort of reminds me of how that one kid on the news opened up a DS box and got a bunch of rocks. D:


----------



## Autumn

Wait, didn't you know? In part of Outcast, they get warped to an alternate universe of boats! xD

Um. You can probably get the missing pages from someone on the forum. Is your copy hardcover or paperback?

EDIT: No, wait, I asked my mom and she said that it'd probably be against copyright to do that. Maybe you should just pick up another copy? (Sell that one on eBay or something. I bet such a weird book would get a fairly high price.)


----------



## Munchkin

My bad, I meant pages 237-269. Anyways, I read the rest of it anyway and I think I can sort of figure out what goes on there. I like the ending. 



Spoiler: Outcast



LIONPAW SAYS RAWR!
And Jaypaw finally stopped being so greedy and told them <3 He's so lovable.





Pinestar said:


> That sucks,maybe you can return it.


She says she'll find out how that works. Because, see, we're not exactly long-time users of Amazon. And we won't be, after this.



Leafpool said:


> Wait, didn't you know? In part of Outcast, they get warped to an alternate universe of boats! xD


;~;
I told my mommy on you for teasing me! >=[
...
=P
<3

By the way, I forgot to mention this two weeks ago. In English class, we started acting as a warm-up for the Shakespeare we're doing now. After several humiliatingly stupid exercises, we were told to "close your eyes and meditate. Then think of an animal. You're walking with this animal. Suddenly the animal goes home. Where does it live? The animal gets hungry and goes to eat. What does the animal eat? Now, open your eyes...and act out the actions of that animal."
Lo and behold, I was a cat.
Squirrelflight, to be specific.
And I was on a border patrol with her and Thornclaw (random?). Then I went back to camp with her and took something from the fresh-kill pile.
When I came across another person acting as a cat on my border patrol, you can guess what I did.
If not - I fought. I bowled her over and pounced on her. Yes, I actually did this. And no, I didn't care that people thought I was a lunatic.
Squirrelflight <3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Mad MOAI

^I wish I could do that. I'd be a wolf :D

According to Darksong, the next Warriors book comes out in NOVEMBER DDDD:


----------



## Taliax

I think Bluestar's Prophecy comes out before then.


----------



## Dragon

I READ SUNRISE ZOMG

who knew Hollyleaf would go batshit insane and try to KILL Leafpool? Sunrise is the most depressing Warriors book EVAR. DDDDD:

And Leafpool, I think if you put a disclaimer somewhere, you can post Outcast.


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> If not - I fought. I bowled her over and pounced on her. Yes, I actually did this. And no, I didn't care that people thought I was a lunatic.
> Squirrelflight <3


I'd be too much of a coward to do that even if I was _allowed_ to. Kudos to you.

Also, are you going to get another Outcast copy?


----------



## Munchkin

^I'm not sure. I really hope so, but I'd already planned what I'm going to do with my money for the rest of the school year (my mom doesn't give me allowance if there's no school), and my budget only includes Eclipse, Long Shadows, and Sunrise. If my mom offers to pay for it, sure, but otherwise...I don't know =/
Unless Amazon has some kind of return feature thing? My mom won't make me pay for the shipping...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> ^I'm not sure. I really hope so, but I'd already planned what I'm going to do with my money for the rest of the school year (my mom doesn't give me allowance if there's no school), and my budget only includes Eclipse, Long Shadows, and Sunrise. If my mom offers to pay for it, sure, but otherwise...I don't know =/
> Unless Amazon has some kind of return feature thing? My mom won't make me pay for the shipping...
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


'Cause I'm debating over whether to send you the pages or not (copyright 'n all that). It'd probably be better if you can get a new copy, but eh...

To be honest I don't see why your mom wouldn't pay for it after getting such a screwed copy, but that's just me. Can't you do chores around the house and get a little more money? (That's how I make money when I need it...)


----------



## Taliax

Dragon said:


> I READ SUNRISE ZOMG
> 
> who knew Hollyleaf would go batshit insane and try to KILL Leafpool? Sunrise is the most depressing Warriors book EVAR. DDDDD:


QFT.


----------



## Autumn

All of the following is from the Shipping fan club.



Dannichu said:


> Aww, the Warriors fandoms sounds like fun, but I know absolutely nothing about the characters or plot or anything.





Salamander said:


> They're fun books; kind of like popcorn, actually, since they go pretty fast. There're a lot of them, but if you have the time, give 'em a try; they have nice plot and characters, especially the later ones imo.





Dannichu said:


> I'll keep an eye out for the Warriors books, but I've got a stack of unread (I just typed "undead" XD) books in my room that's about four feet tall, so I'll work my way through those first X3





Leafpool said:


> DO SO. Warriors is freaking _epic._





Dannichu said:


> Leafpool: Okay, you've twisted my arm~





Leafpool said:


> :D
> 
> :DDDDD
> 
> You can find some of the Amazon links to the books already released in the first post of the Warriors club if you need them. Those books are practically one giant shipfest.





Salamander said:


> I agree with Leafpool - the Warriors 'shippers are _crazy_. But in a good way! =D


We're taking over the world...

... one fan at a time. >3


----------



## Munchkin

>=D
I've constantly tried to tell people at my school about Warriors (teachers included), but they just don't understand. They either look at me like I'm stupid then quickly change the subject or just laugh then ignore me =[

My mom doesn't give me money for doing chores - I have to wait for my school-daily allowance. She says, "You should be cleaning anyway!"
Sounds like she'll pay for a new one, though. If not, I'll sacrifice Pokémon Ranger:SoA for another copy of Outcast and maybe some food =D

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Dragon

We must give cats theme songs just because :O

Hollyleaf's.. might be Memory, from the musical Cats, ironically. These lyrics are better >:/

Impulsive Dragon is impulsive.


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> We must give cats theme songs just because :O









|D


----------



## Darksong

^ xD I'm going to try to play that on my flute. :P except I don't think I can play that low...


----------



## Dragon

*goes to try on the piano*

You have just gained a hundred awesome points. :3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Is it the key of F or E?

Someone tell me what the key is!


----------



## Dragon

F, I think..?

Unless it's minor, and Leafpool is even more awesome for bothering to write it. :DDDD


----------



## Goldenpelt

It's either F major or D minor. Dunno which...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I just got Sunrise. And my mind has completely been blown to bits



Spoiler



Holy.Crap. I honestly thought it was Squirellflight who had killed Ashfur. (I figured it wasn't a coincidence that she was wet and Ashfur's body was found _in a stream._) That brief jaunt into Twolegplace was a bit... interesting, in my opinion. The group of rogues reminded my of SkyClan for one reason or another.

I don't think that this is the last we've seen of Sol. I think he'll make at least one appearance in Omen of the Stars. He strikes me as a "semi-regular." Character.

Two last things left: Why did Honeyfern have to die? Wasn't it a little, oh, I don't know, _unnecessary?!_ And Hollyleaf, well I don't blame her for fleeing/dieing. She put too much faith into the Warrior Code, and when she found out everything about who her father and mother were, it destroyed her. She wanted to escape from it all, and so she fled into the tunnels. I don't think she realized that the tunnels were going to collapse, but it gave her a way out regardless.



Sunrise is definitely the darkest book in the series.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Exo-Raikou said:


> Sunrise is definitely the darkest book in the series.


Isn't that kind of ironic? A sunrise being dark...? Like Hollyleaf's fur.


----------



## ijy

Trying on piano by the way its in the key of F. and I actually had a hard time reading the end of sunrise.

ps:ijy gets emotional about books


----------



## Darksong

I know. I almost cried, but then laughed at the rooster's onomatopoeia in Ravenpaw's preview. xD


----------



## Autumn

Oh yeah, about the Firestar's Theme Song piece: to play it on flute or piano you'd need to take each note a whole step downward (and on flute probably raise it an octave xD). Trust me, I know - I've been playing trumpet music on the piano a whole step down for months. x3


----------



## Dragon

Haaah, I'm not the only piano player~ *is relieved*

So I'll get all you guys to do the things my teachers want me to

Onomatopoeia is the second best word in existence.

The first is antidisestablishmentarianism. [/off-topic]


EDIT: Oh yeah my friend had this _CRACKED_ theory, and I'm here to share it with you~



Spoiler: Sunrise faggotry



My friend believes Hollyleaf is dead, but with the other theory that she can control cats when she's dead, she'll come back in a ShadowClan cat and be with Sol. Then Hollyleaf'll kill Blackstar and become leader of ShadowClan, and there'll be an epic battle and Lionblaze and Jayfeather will have to kill Hollyleaf :o

My friend also believes Crowfeather and Leafpool are the parents of Ravenpaw, so you should ignore this. He's insaaaaane~


----------



## Darksong

Dragon said:


> My friend also believes Crowfeather and Leafpool are the parents of Ravenpaw, so you should ignore this. He's insaaaaane~



^Second theory

xD How is this even possible? Ravenpaw came before Leafpool and Crowfeather... 

@Leafpool: Ah... okay. I was playing it exactly how it was written, with the exception of a few hundred mistakes xD


----------



## Taliax

Dragon said:


> Haaah, I'm not the only piano player~ *is relieved*
> 
> So I'll get all you guys to do the things my teachers want me to
> 
> Onomatopoeia is the second best word in existence.
> 
> The first is antidisestablishmentarianism. [/off-topic]
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah my friend had this _CRACKED_ theory, and I'm here to share it with you~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sunrise faggotry
> 
> 
> 
> My friend believes Hollyleaf is dead, but with the other theory that she can control cats when she's dead, she'll come back in a ShadowClan cat and be with Sol. Then Hollyleaf'll kill Blackstar and become leader of ShadowClan, and there'll be an epic battle and Lionblaze and Jayfeather will have to kill Hollyleaf :o
> 
> My friend also believes Crowfeather and Leafpool are the parents of Ravenpaw, so you should ignore this. He's insaaaaane~


I play piano, too~ [/offtopic]

Yeah... I have no substance for this post. *Fails*


----------



## eevee_em

Darksong said:


> ^ xD I'm going to try to play that on my flute. :P except I don't think I can play that low...


Ditto

I got Sunrise the other day. Haven't gotten to any of the exciting parts yet though :(


----------



## Autumn

I suppose you could say I play piano. It's been years since I took lessons (and the lessons never lasted for more than like two weeks - my mom taught me), but I taught myself some songs (including the ability to play part of Fur Elise with both hands - something I'd never officially learned) and made up a few (my fave of made-up songs would be the chordal version of Happy Birthday). Typically, though, I'll take trumpet music and mentally transpose it to piano while playing, and I can get pretty good at the stuff I do with that. The fact that I could transpose trumpet > piano and back meant that I could set up a group singing of Twelve Days of Christmas with my cousins each singing a different line and me playing the trumpet (and singing one of the lines) using piano music. :P When people ask if I play piano, I usually say "sort of".

Oh, and the piece isn't actually finished. I haven't touched it in a few months, to be honest.


----------



## Dragon

BECAUSE MY FRIEND IS INSAAAAAAANE >:DDD Bwahaha.


----------



## Rai-CH

Just finished Long Shadows (god I'm behind.)

I hate it when they leave books on a cliffhanger! Now I have to wait another 6 months or so to get Sunrise D:

However,  I totally didn't understand the part where Jaypaw becomes one of those tribe cats (Jay's Wing). Since he lead the cats to the mountains in the past (I'm guessing he somehow went back in time), would the future been changed somehow? Or am I looking too deep into this?

Also Lionblaze is so...one of those people you just want to punch XD I mean, I know about the whole 'internal conflict with Heatherpaw/tail' thing, but it sounded like he'd rather watch his whole clan die then sneaking into Windclan and stealing some Catmint. The part where he thinks he killed Heatherpaw/tail sounded so...real. I thought he actually killed her at the time.

And finally (I like separating my spoilers if you couldn't tell) Who are the three's real parents? I have a feeling that they're Leafpools and Crowfeather's kits.

*entertains herself with spoilers until she can read Sunrise*


----------



## Autumn

Raichao said:


> However,  I totally didn't understand the part where Jaypaw becomes one of those tribe cats (Jay's Wing). Since he lead the cats to the mountains in the past (I'm guessing he somehow went back in time), would the future been changed somehow? Or am I looking too deep into this?





Spoiler



That part's never actually logically explained within the series. I'm led to believe that Jaypaw actually _became_ Jay's Wing (physically) for a short while. Yes, he did go back in time. No, he didn't change the future. If he hadn't shown up there, the cats may not have fled. If they had fled, it might not have been to the mountains. If they had fled to the mountains, they likely would not have become the Tribe as we know it, since he showed them that the Tribe of Endless Hunting existed. So, in fact, he controlled the Tribe's existence, which actually makes for a paradox in the fact that the only reason he knew how the Tribe functioned was because _he went there._ If he hadn't gone there, it would have had roughly the same effect as if he hadn't shown up in the past at all (since he wouldn't have known the Tribe came from the lake, for instance).


----------



## Taliax

^Paradoxes annoy me. D:


----------



## Munchkin

So, um. I was making a new avatar for myself of another character in my fic, but I was thinking...should I, before I've even posted any of the fic? He's introduced in chapter 1, so it wouldn't exactly be that big of a spoiler. But I feel it's wrong to be making so many avatars and banners of characters in a fic that nobody has seen even the prologue of. I've already made two banners and an avatar of Dawnwish (my current avatar, and one banner is on random in my sig), a banner of a warrior that would be introduced towards the end of my first fic, and I'm about to make an avatar of a somewhat-main character that would be introduced quite early in the first fic.

I know I should probably just write it faster, but I'm lacking an inspirational mood lately - I've even tried reading the first three books from Po3 as brand-new inspiration, seeing as I've never read them, but I still found myself at a loss.

So, I just felt like ranting/posting/mentioning that. If anyone has any comments/opinions/help, I'll be grateful and if not, I don't mind. I tend to think about things much better when I post my thoughts somewhere =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Stare at the wall and think.  Read other fanfics.  Have and unexpected kit enter the camp and later die


----------



## Munchkin

I managed to write another paragraph last night =P
My problem is, how will I know when my chapter is too short/too long? The pages in my notebook are obviously much bigger than the pages in a Warriors book...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

There is no such thing as a chapter that is too long or too short. Remember that. *Fails*


----------



## Munchkin

=P
Quality, not quantity, right?
Either way, I figured out that a page in my notebook is only about 5-10 lines (in MS Word) more than a page in a Warriors book depending on how big I write =]
So...I'm no good at filler details unless I go way off track and use a huge paragraph to describe just about everyone and everything upon its first entrance. Which, I feel, ruins the atmosphere - Warriors books aren't nearly as descriptive as I usually am when randomly writing for my own gain...so I feel as though I should cut back on my description to try to imitate the air of a Warriors book.
Or should I just write whatever way I'm most comfortable?
Ugh I wish my ideas could just write themselves in my notebook...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Jason-Kun

I finally have Sunrise. I'll start readig it in a few hours though, I have other things to do.


----------



## Shadowstar

I'm halfway through Po3. :D



Spoiler: Outcast



IT WAS EPIC! I'm glad that the Tribe and Clans taught the New Comers/ Intruders a lesson. However I think the Tribe should make their own code instead of following StarClan's Warrior Code (To my understanding). The Tribe of Endless Hunting is NOT StarClan, so why use their code? Oh my they're plagiarists! StarClan should sue!  *shot to death*



Anyway, I'll be gettin' Eclipse when it's out in paperback because UGH HARDCOVER IS SO EXPENSIVE AT B&N. It hurts. ;_; Then again Warriors books themselves are seven dollars on average. :D; ANYWAY, out of *PURE BOREDOM*, I have developed a random theory that will most likely be made into YET ANOTHER story that I'll never finish for lack of motivation



Spoiler: Theroy (do not read if you are sane or mentally stable.*shot*)



Okay, so because my brain made the sense that the Tribe was now using the Warrior Code, does that mean maybe the Tribe of Endless Hunting, seeing as they're the Tribe's version of StarClan, maybe StarClan and the Tribe of Endless Hunting have gatherings like the Clans do in the waking world? 

I mean, my system of thinking makes it make sense is the two "heavens" of the Warriors world followed the code, too. And the code says that there is a gathering every full moon. So if the Tribe of Endless Hunting and StarClan follow the same code (to my understanding), why not? I don't think it makes very much sense if StarClan doesn't follow the same rules the living cats do. Again, this is based on my understanding of things and is no way to be taken seriously... Unless you want to.



So, i have exausted my Warriors-related things-to-post-here. So I'll just post this reply. :P *clicks the post button*


----------



## Autumn

Random PM I sent to Flametail.

It's a comparison of the first series style and the third series style, since the back of Smoke Mountain has a BP excerpt written totally in third-series style. The difference listed is how it is in the third series.

Agree? Disagree? Something to add?

-More medicine cat interactivity. Don't give me "it's because Jayfeather's there" crap; even without him there's still more interactivity. When was the last time Spottedleaf treated a battle wound? Yeah, thought not. There's treatment for almost every severe wound given in Po3, even the ones against dogs. In the first series battle treatments aren't often given. I might be thinking differently because of Jayfeather, but...
-More... interaction. I'm not sure directly how to phrase this... here's my attempt. Fireheart hardly had a normal patrol at any point in the first series. Normal patrols happen all the time in Po3.
-Different apprentice rules. Firepaw was set a solo task in ItW, as were Graypaw and Ravenpaw. No apprentice, or even warrior, are set solo tasks in Po3. Additionally, someone in the Clan trusted Graypaw enough to send him to meet Bluestar's patrol.
-Slightly stricter patrols. Ravenpaw was not noticed coming back with a snake from ShadowClan territory. Any patrol that was anywhere near the area would have noticed, and I'm sure the patrols weren't so badly done that there would never have been anybody over there. "Hey, what's Ravenpaw's scent doing over there...?"
-More younger-cat interaction. Ever see Fireheart playing or trying to 'socialize' with kits or apprentices? Before you say "what that never happens", think Foxpaw/Icepaw/Flamepaw/Tigerpaw/Dawnpaw. Yeah.
-Moar messed-up conflicts. All four Clans battle on ThunderClan's territory. All four Clans battled on WindClan's territory in Fire and Ice. In Eclipse they act like it's a completely new thing.
-More warrior-code... um, recognition? "He knows the warrior code by heart..." about Tigerstar; who would expect any cat not to? In the first book, WindClan is driven from their territory and RiverClan gives hunting rights to ShadowClan. Think about all the tenseness about battles and RiverClan problems in DR. I'm not sure quite how to explain it, but... it's just _different._
-Bigger patrols. I doubt this needs to be explained.
-More involved patrols. In the third series you hear the commands being given and the cats leaving and everything and get a better sense of what's going on outside the camp. Again, not too sure how to explain it...
-More involved battles. Twice in ItW, a ThunderClan patrol fights a RiverClan patrol. Unless none of those cats had time to run for help, shouldn't another patrol have entered the battle?
-More romance. And with the romance there is, it's less serious "for life" romance. Name me a cat that was in love with one cat in the first series and then fell in love with another, in the same series, while falling out of love with the first, and you win cookies.
-More... um... lightheartedness? Cats are less serious, more willing to joke around and play. This one's really heard to describe. It just ~is~. Maybe it was just Firestar in the first series being all serious, but...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Leafpool said:


> -More romance. And with the romance there is, it's less serious "for life" romance. Name me a cat that was in love with one cat in the first series and then fell in love with another, in the same series, while falling out of love with the first, and you win cookies.


Graystripe? :D


----------



## Jason-Kun

Cryptica said:


> Graystripe? :D


No. Because he fell in love with Silverstream but he didn't leave her for 



Spoiler: Power of three



Millie. And it wasn't in the third series that he found Millie but late second.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Oh yeah, I forgot about that.

I am stumped and stupid because I cannot answer that question.

OOH OOH LIONBLAZE


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that.
> 
> I am stumped and stupid because I cannot answer that question.
> 
> OOH OOH LIONBLAZE


In the first series. 8D


----------



## Jason-Kun

The only answer I can think of is Fireheart, but that still doesn't work because he only gave up on her for 



Spoiler: first series



Sandstorm due to her being dead.


----------



## Autumn

Any of you ever seen 101 Dalmatians, the animated version? You know when the puppies are all sitting in the barn/wherever after Perdy and Pongo rescue them? One of them says about Cruella something along the lines of "They said they were going to take us and... and _skin_ us!" Every time I see Tigerpaw, Flamepaw and Dawnpaw in Long Shadows I cannot help but think they're all talking in the same voice as that one puppy. "But now... now we don't even have _mentors_ anymore!" "Mother, that fern dripped water _all the way_ down my _neck!_" <33333


----------



## Taliax

Spoiler: Leafpool's cookies



Crowfeather? Wait, that was in series 2. Man.


----------



## Jason-Kun

There is no answer. And I just got done reading Sunrise, after reading it all day at school and for the past four hours or so. 



Spoiler: Sunrise



I have to say that I was very disappointed at how Crowfeather and Leafpool being Jayfeather, Lionblaze, and Hollyleaf's parents was revealed. Also, why did Hollyleaf spill the secret she worked so hard to keep?


----------



## Dragon

Spoiler: kind of Sunrise, but..



Because Hollyleaf went BATSHIT INSAAAANE And we're loving it. But she had to die DDD:



HAven't seen you all in a.. page. :DD


----------



## Taliax

^Not me. I hated it. Hollyleaf was my favorite of the three in the beginning and I hated Jayfeather, then I liked Jayfeather more and hated Lionblaze more, but in the end I ended up liking Jayfeather the best, then Lionblaze, then Hollyleaf. Except for the fact that when Hollyleaf died all Jayfeather was obsessed with was the prophecy.


----------



## Pig-serpent

Man, still trying to get Outcast.


----------



## Taliax

I actually thought Outcast was the worst book in the Po3 series, but I don't care for the tribe much. :/ Anyway, it's necessary to the plot to bring Dark River and Eclipse together.


----------



## Mad MOAI

The answer to the riddle is:

Firestar. :DDDD


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> The answer to the riddle is:
> 
> Firestar. :DDDD


I said falls _out_ of love with the first.


----------



## Taliax

TELL US THE ANSWER MIGHTY AND WISE LEAFPOOL xD


----------



## Autumn

There... is none. I was wondering if anybody could think of one, but there really isn't! :P

BY THE WAY

Mafia while you wait for it on the forums~

(And yes, the Flametail that signed up there is the one that posts here.)

ANYWAY. When Mafia's ready here, I'm going to make a Warriors one. The roles that I used in the above post, however, are essentially Butterfree's changed to Warriors and with a few changes (the deletion of Luvdisc/Crowfeather and the addition of Darkstripe, Whitestorm and Sandstorm). I don't want to just rehash a Pokémon Mafia, so...

Flametail and I are currently brainstorming a Mafia based around variable roles and alignments, but I was wondering if any of you wanted to help brainstorm roles for a separate Mafia? :P

... I can't help but notice how well Jayfeather and Lionblaze's powers fit into Mafia. I can't wait 'til we find the power of the third prophecy cat...

Anybody remember my theory that Hollyleaf's power was going to be the ability to take cats over mentally? Yeah, I just realized that could be converted to Mafia easily. 

"_Hollyleaf_ - Hollyleaf has the power to take over other players. Once Hollyleaf is killed - no matter how she is killed - she can pick one player. That player will then be unable to send in any night actions or vote in the day discussion. Instead, Hollyleaf will PM to that player what she wants them to say in the day discussion. They will post what she says, but they cannot change any of her words. Hollyleaf also sends to the GM what she wants the player to do as a night action. That player, while under Hollyleaf's control, cannot speak to any other players without Hollyleaf telling them what to say. If that player dies, they die as they normally would, and Hollyleaf is unable to take over another cat."

... This is a very interesting concept. Hollyleaf could kill the player she's controlling or make them win the game if she wants. To spice things up, if I made a Mafia with this, I'd make Hollyleaf _variable alignment._ That'd make the game even more fun.

Shame this isn't Hollyleaf's actual power. What to do instead...

...

...

...!

Flametail, I think I just thought of another character with this role to add to our variable alignment Mafia: _Tigerstar._


----------



## Taliax

Yay! Mafia! If only I knew what Mafia was... *shot* Anyway, that sounds neat. I'd like to join once everthing's official. If someone can explain the rules to me, that is. :P


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Yay! Mafia! If only I knew what Mafia was... *shot* Anyway, that sounds neat. I'd like to join once everthing's official. If someone can explain the rules to me, that is. :P


AAAAA WHAT YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT MAFIA IS

um I'll explain when I'm not still half-asleep


----------



## Munchkin

@Taliax: I'm not quite sure, but as far as I know, Mafia is basically an RP that's played in "days" (Day 1, Day 2, etc.") where you start with a certain amount of players and, day by day, you die. I mean, one player at a time. I think the dying player has some effect on the rest of the players, but I'm not sure about that part.

As for Warriors-related stuff...I'm waiting for the rest of Po3 to come out in paperback =/

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Mafia, essentially:

It's a game that's normally played in real life, although some smart person realized it could be done on the internet and brought it to the internet.

Mafia has a ton of different variations. Games where one person is picked to 'kill' others in a certain way - for example, all the players in the game shake hands with one another, but the killer scratches the others' palms when shaking their hand, so said person knows to 'die' a minute later - are essentially very watered-down versions of Mafia. I also played a variation of Mafia at school where there was no day discussion. You might also know the game as Werewolf or Murder or something similar.

Anyway, what happens in the game! Mafia is played with a somewhat large group of people - anywhere from ten to thirty people, although the internet ones I've played use fifteen. One person who is not in the game is known as the Game Master.

In real-life Mafia, there are usually only three or less different roles: you have the Mafia (you may have multiple Mafia depending on the size of the group), you have a doctor/angel, who can pick one player in the 'night' and protect them should they be attacked by Mafia, and you have a detective/policeman, who picks one player in the 'night' and gets told if they're Mafia or not. The Mafia variation in which there was no day discussion had only one way to get rid of the Mafia: if the detective/policeman picked a Mafia, the game was over and they would win.

At the beginning of the game, the Game Master would pick three or more players to play the roles of Mafia, angel/doctor and detective/policeman. Then he would say the game is now 'night', and every 'player' in the game would go to 'sleep'. He would say "Mafia, wake up - who do you want to kill?" and they'd be able to pick one player to 'kill'. If the angel/doctor doesn't protect them, that player is now unable to participate in the game, but they are allowed to watch in the night and see who's Mafia or not (though, of course, they can't tell anybody). The Game Master would then say "Mafia, go back to sleep. Angel/doctor, wake up - who do you want to save?" The angel/doctor would pick a player. If that player was targeted by the Mafia to die, they... wouldn't... die. The Game Master would then say "Angel/doctor, go back to sleep. Detective/policeman, wake up - who do you think is Mafia?" In the variation I played where there was no day discussion, if the detective/policeman guessed correctly the game was over and the Mafia lost. I don't actually know their point otherwise except maybe for just having the knowledge.

Then, when all this was finished, everybody would wake up, and the Game Master would tell the game who had been killed. The game would then have a short period of time to discuss, known as the day phase or day discussion.

In the discussion, the players would bring up points and argue about who they thought was Mafia. The real-life version's a little better for this than the internet version; while you can say the same things on the internet as you can in real life, in real life you also exhibit emotion better. Most all the posts  in the topic I linked to earlier once the game starts are day discussion posts.

Once a few suspects have been established, the Game Master would quiet everybody and ask for a vote ("who thinks this person's Mafia? mkay... how about this person?"). The player with the most votes is killed. The Game Master will also say whether they were Mafia or not. Also, in real-life Mafias, the Game Master will usually tell the group if they were the angel/doctor or detective/policeman, but any role apart from Mafia is hidden in the forum version because the rules are slightly different, explained later. Also, in the games I run, there's no final vote; rather, during day discussion players will be asked to write "I nominate so-and-so" if they wish to indict another player. The player with the most nominations is killed in day discussion. If the player to be killed is the final Mafia, Innocents win; if the player is the final Innocent Mafia win. If the game still goes on, the night happens as normal...

The internet version, however, makes a lot of changes to be more fun. First off, each player has a role. In the real-life version, only the players who were Mafia, doctor/angel and detective/policeman held roles. Internet versions make up a myriad of other roles so that the game's not boring with only a few people with roles. The roles that you see in the topic I linked to are, like I said, Butterfree's with a few exceptions. The reason that Innocent roles are hidden from people are because of the new additions. If you know that the player you killed was Brightheart, you'd know why another player died the next day. It's better to be in the dark about such things.

Another change is what occasionally happens near the end. If a Mafia and two Innocents are left living, and the Mafia kills one of the Innocents in the night, the way this would work was that the Innocent would wake and be dying but not dead. The other two players would debate and try and convince the dying player that the other was Mafia. At the end of the debate, the dying player would pick one, the player they picked would die, and so would the dying player. If it's Mafia that they picked, Innocents win; if it's Innocent Mafia win. I'm not sure what happens if this scenario happens in real-life.

Also, I kept a record of the first TCoD Mafia played so that the people on the forum would have a record of a good example of a Mafia and how reasoning why people are Mafia works (since at the time people just nominated without really explaining why). You can find that here. (I know that the link says Tawnypaw and Graystripe weren't there, even though I mentioned earlier that Darkstripe, Whitestorm and Sandstorm were the only three missing. This is true; at the time Tawnypaw and Graystripe weren't added yet. The game also had only 13 people.) The log has been directly converted to the roles of the Mafia I linked to earlier.

:D


----------



## Rai-CH

I'd join in on the mafia when it opens!

I've only done one mafia (I was one of the few who survived) and it was heaps of fun


----------



## Mad MOAI

I've never done mafia, so... one day I might look at those long paragraphs and read them completely :p

On a side note, you could have told me there was no answer so that I wouldn't think so hard on it [:p again]


----------



## Darksong

Woo-hoo! Mafia sounds fun! Especially Warriors... :D Very creative. Are there other mafia things on that place?


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Are there other mafia things on that place?


There's a ~ton~ of completed Mafia that I could show you if you wanted. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

Are there any OPEN ones, she's asking.

'Cause I wanna play it too :DDDDDDD


----------



## Autumn

... if you join the forums? Mafia hasn't yet been opened here.


----------



## Evolutionary

I haven't played Mafia and can't be bothered with reading lots of stuff so I'll learn it if I ever need to...


----------



## ijy

that sounds like fun I might try


----------



## Taliax

I actually went back and read all those paragraphs and what was in the links :P


----------



## Minkow

Back to Warriors.


Spoiler: Long Shadows



If Squirrelflight isn't Hollyleaf's, Jayfeather's, and Lionblaze's mother, and by now the prophecy is obviously about them, then Leafpool is their mother? And based on The New Prophecy, I'm guessing Crowfeather is their dad. Am I right?


----------



## Taliax

^



Spoiler: Sunrise/LS



Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Xelac

On Youtube, I've seen some tributes to a cat named Shade (sometimes Shadestar or Shadeheart) who becme leader of Blood Clan after Scourge. I don't know if that's true, since there aren't any books on Sade, but after the fight with Lion Clan, Blood Clan  would have been lost without Scourge. Surely some cat like Shade would have stepped up to take control.


----------



## Autumn

Xelac said:


> On Youtube, I've seen some tributes to a cat named Shade (sometimes Shadestar or Shadeheart) who becme leader of Blood Clan after Scourge. I don't know if that's true, since there aren't any books on Sade, but after the fight with Lion Clan, Blood Clan  would have been lost without Scourge. Surely some cat like Shade would have stepped up to take control.


Didn't happen. There's no Shade. BloodClan scattered after the battle.


----------



## Munchkin

So I was just wondering...for how long is a queen pregnant before she gives birth? It's obviously less than nine moons...I mean, it never seemed like any queen was pregnant for three whole seasons in the series. I was thinking something like four, though more likely five, moons.
Help?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> So I was just wondering...for how long is a queen pregnant before she gives birth? It's obviously less than nine moons...I mean, it never seemed like any queen was pregnant for three whole seasons in the series. I was thinking something like four, though more likely five, moons.
> Help?
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


Hmm, I thought it was two, but if you're right and it was four/five then Po3 suddenly makes a lot more sense.

Oh yes, and an announcement to the forums: A chat with the authors of Warriors is scheduled to take place on June 27th on Wands and Worlds. If anybody has a question they'd like to ask, ask me and I'll ask it for you.

... actually you could also ask Flametail to ask it for you, but I dunno what happened to her ; ;


----------



## Munchkin

Hmm, time for some Google...


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The gestation period for cats is approximately 63–65 days.


So you were right...about two months. But that doesn't make sense. Some cats in the series _definitely_ took longer...can't quite remember one specifically, seeing as it's been days since I've picked up a book, but I know it took longer...
And while I'm at it...
Toilet-trained kittypet.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Some cats in the series _definitely_ took longer...





Spoiler: Sunrise



Leafpool, first and foremost. She got pregnant in Twilight, in newleaf, but the kits were born in leaf-bare. o.o


 We haven't seen the other cats long enough to see when exactly they got pregnant, though.

Also while I'm at various inconsistencies: Firestar's Quest. @_@

Mkay, so TDH ended in the very tail end of leaf-bare. FQ opens five moons later.

Moons = 5

Let's assume it takes Firestar and Sandstorm one moon to get to SkyClan.

Moons = 6

I know Firestar didn't stay at SkyClan for only a month, but for the bare minimum let's assume he did.

Moons = 7

One moon back.

Moons = 8

Three moons later, Squirrelflight and Leafpool are born.

Moons = 11

Squirrelflight is eight moons old while Midnight opens.

Moons = 19

That actually makes a bit of sense. TDH leaves off in the end of leaf-bare. Twelve moons later is leaf-bare again. Three moons after is the end of newleaf, and four moons later is the end of greenleaf/beginning of leaf-fall, so that works.

HOWEVER

ages do not.

Spiderleg and Shrewpaw are born before FQ. When Squirrelflight and Leafpool are born, they're apprentices. Let's assume they've just been made apprentices. Ignoring the inconsistency that Thornclaw was mentoring Sootfur at the same time Shrewpaw was an apprentice...

Apprentice Moons = 0

Eight moons later Midnight opens.

AM = 8

Um, isn't that sort of weird? They were apprentices for eight moons? Doesn't make much sense to me. About four moons pass between Midnight and Twilight.

AM = 12

... o.o Wut.

Okay, now assume Whitewing became an apprentice a moon after Spiderleg and Shrewpaw.

AM = 11

Four (?) moons pass between Starlight and Sunset...

AM = 15

They should have been warriors by Midnight. Midnight. Whitewing didn't become an warrior until six books later. o.o


----------



## Munchkin

Seeing as I'm supposed to be rereading The New Prophecy (I've just started Dawn about a week ago), I'll try to pay close attention to Sorreltail.

Um...she wanted to wait for Birchkit to become an apprentice? And maybe finish training at the same time as him? [/epicfail]

(I really should get back to reading every night...but it's so hard when I have four new DS games to juggle around in my spare time...)

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Um...she wanted to wait for Birchkit to become an apprentice? And maybe finish training at the same time as him? [/epicfail]


Well yeah but she should have been a warrior by Midnight, and at that point Hollykit and Larchkit were alive.


----------



## Munchkin

They...they wanted us to get to know her as an apprentice before she was made a warrior? [/moar epicfail]

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Vriska Serket

Leafpool said:


> Oh yes, and an announcement to the forums: A chat with the authors of Warriors is scheduled to take place on June 27th on Wands and Worlds. If anybody has a question they'd like to ask, ask me and I'll ask it for you.


Could you ask them if Hollyleaf ended up in StarClan, The Place of No Stars, or, as I now realize could very much be a possibility, the tunnels when she died?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Leafpool said:


> Well yeah but she should have been a warrior by Midnight, and at that point Hollykit and Larchkit were alive.


Larchkit? There was a Larchkit? What's her warrior name?


----------



## Darksong

Judging by Leafpool's post, Larchkit died before she became a warrior.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Judging by Leafpool's post, Larchkit died before she became a warrior.


She was one of Ferncloud and Dustpelt's second litter (with Birchfall and Hollykit), and she died in Moonrise.


----------



## Munchkin

Birchfall was the only one that survived from that litter.

I hate waiting for paperback! D=
But the first three Po3 books that I have are paperback...
=/
Should I just buy the entire Po3 series in hardcover? I'm so impatient...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Birchfall was the only one that survived from that litter.
> 
> I hate waiting for paperback! D=
> But the first three Po3 books that I have are paperback...
> =/
> Should I just buy the entire Po3 series in hardcover? I'm so impatient...
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


... I would suggest Sunrise in hardcover because it's one of two Po3 covers that actually add anything decent to the front by the back (the other being Dark River), and I also love LS in hardcover too, but your call.

Of course, this is coming from the person that ordered the first series in hardcover off Amazon because though she already had the first series in paperback, it didn't match the fact that the rest of her books were hardcover, so.


----------



## Munchkin

Leafpool said:


> Of course, this is coming from the person that ordered the first series in hardcover off Amazon because though she already had the first series in paperback, it didn't match the fact that the rest of her books were hardcover, so.


Haha, I'm _so_ about to do the same thing. That is, after I buy chicken fingers tomorrow and save up my allowance.

...Okay, now I _know_ I'm weird. When I'm going to sleep at night, I don't crawl into my bed or anything - I crouch down and leap into my bed. And when I'm getting off my bed or going up stairs, I tend to drop down on all fours and in my head, I picture either Tawnypelt or Dawnwish, randomly.
And here's the kicker. When I saw a picture of a cat holding a dead bird in its mouth, the first thought that came into my head was, '_fresh-kill!_' and _my mouth watered_.
0_o

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

^I had the urge to do something Warrior cat related today, but I can't remember what. Sometimes I curl up and lay on the floor, too.


----------



## Munchkin

So, I've decided to buy Po3 in hardcover. And maybe the rest of the series too, after Po3. But I'll buy Po3 when I save up the money, and even after I buy roller blades. So it's roller blades, Po3, TNP, and the original series. Unless something important comes up on my "To-Buy List", in which case I'd buy it after Po3 or TNP.

...I have too much to buy and not enough money >.<

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> ...Okay, now I _know_ I'm weird. When I'm going to sleep at night, I don't crawl into my bed or anything - I crouch down and leap into my bed. And when I'm getting off my bed or going up stairs, I tend to drop down on all fours and in my head, I picture either Tawnypelt or Dawnwish, randomly.
> And here's the kicker. When I saw a picture of a cat holding a dead bird in its mouth, the first thought that came into my head was, '_fresh-kill!_' and _my mouth watered_.
> 0_o


Melodic, I think you're part cat. :3 *suddenly has urge to draw Melodic as a cat*


----------



## Waterphire

I just HAVE to join D: This thread is made of epic WIN, and i like Warriors. In fact, the cat i currently have my mind on has plans...*evil laughter*


----------



## Minkow

Can I let out some excitment?

I was staring at the cover of TFA.



Spoiler: The Fourth Apprentice



It's Dovekit/paw isn't it? ^v^ Yaaaay



Unless that cover was the wrong one.


----------



## Autumn

Minkow said:


> Can I let out some excitment?
> 
> I was staring at the cover of TFA.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Fourth Apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> It's Dovekit/paw isn't it? ^v^ Yaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> Unless that cover was the wrong one.


Nah, you're correct. ^^


----------



## Minkow

Wahoo.


----------



## Munchkin

Leafpool said:


> Melodic, I think you're part cat. :3 *suddenly has urge to draw Melodic as a cat*


Ooh, ooh, I can give a description or, if you want, just draw me and see~
*is curious to see what Leafpool thinks she looks like*
...
*is purring*

I wrote three notebook pages of Chapter 2 last night. That's about 3 1/2 pages in MS Word, from what I remember of when I compared the text on the pages and such. I've decided to just write the whole fic in my notebook without trying to perfect it so much - just basically write down the first things that come to mind. Then, when it's done, I'll retype it chapter by chapter, revising it as I go along. I, being a perfectionist, wanted it to be epic the first time around. =P

My only problem is, I feel as though that'd take longer and I want to make banners of more characters _now_! I mean, I have a banner and avatar of one character, a banner of another, and an avatar of another.
...When I _finally_ end up posting this darn fic, I might look for a good artist to draw the main characters. Or I might try to draw them myself =3

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Dragon

Aaah I'm not sure if I should call you Dawnwish or Melodic Harmony anymore >_<


----------



## Waterphire

Warning: I am about to be hilariously cat-like. I'll tell you when i'm done laughing after being that cat-like XD


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Ooh, ooh, I can give a description or, if you want, just draw me and see~
> *is curious to see what Leafpool thinks she looks like*
> ...
> *is purring*


I'm not particularly good at getting stable cat art (so that the outline isn't shaky or the anatomy isn't questionable), but you can tell that what I draw are cats. I imagine Dawnwish to be a pale golden cat with very light blue or amber eyes, but that's me - what's she look like?



> ...When I _finally_ end up posting this darn fic, I might look for a good artist to draw the main characters. Or I might try to draw them myself =3


Depends how good you want the art to be. ;) Here is a horribly old, horribly-colored quick sketch thing of Phoenix Wright and Edgeworth as cats that I did... I can't find any more recent art that's not computer-drawn. Since that picture, I've completely fixed the alignment of the head and ears and done the back legs to look more like cats'. Um. Horrible picture is horrible.


----------



## Munchkin

Dragon said:


> Aaah I'm not sure if I should call you Dawnwish or Melodic Harmony anymore >_<


I honestly prefer Harmony, but Dawnwish comes very close =]



Waterphire said:


> Warning: I am about to be hilariously cat-like. I'll tell you when i'm done laughing after being that cat-like XD


Be sure to fetch me some fresh-kill when you come by the warriors' den. I'm in the mood for a plump sparrow =3
<3



Leafpool said:


> I'm not particularly good at getting stable cat art (so that the outline isn't shaky or the anatomy isn't questionable), but you can tell that what I draw are cats. I imagine Dawnwish to be a pale golden cat with very light blue or amber eyes, but that's me - what's she look like?


Haha, nope. Well, you got her eyes right. Your Dawnwish sounds pretty =P
She actually has a messy coat. Well, as far as colors go. Well, I think so =P
I mean, she looks somewhat like this and this combined, but her eyes are are a deep shade of amber. And her fur is smoother, though she's not as insane about grooming as other cats. Her fur is short. As far as color, her pelt is more similar to the second picture. But she has a little more white on her face than those cats. And her tail-tip is white. She's also kind of scrawny for now (in my fic), but that may be partly because she's an apprentice =P

I'd draw everyone myself, but I'm kind of a bit too lazy for that =P
And I can't do backgrounds. I mean, I haven't tried...

Ramble much? =P
*center of attention*
=D

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

I drew out a pic of Dawnwish, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to scan it. :/


----------



## Darksong

Ah. The cat that represents me is Rainstorm, who is very long-furred, silver with black tabby stripes and aqua blue eyes. Just in case you wanted to draw her ;)

I could have sworn I saw the second picture before, though....

Ah, and now I have nothing to watch OR read that's interesting because I finished Sunrise ages ago and I just finished the last part of my DVD. Time to get on with my drawing then.

Can't wait for the Bluestar book! :D


----------



## Munchkin

^I'll draw her tonight, probably. I'm a bit bored myself lately~
Or, well...I've never drawn a long-furred cat. Can you please give, like, an overly descriptive description of her, along with a little tidbits about her personality so I can figure out a good pose for her?
You might have seen the pictures somewhere before, I don't know. I just did a quick Google image search on "brown cat". xD
I think those were posted on some Warriors RP sites.

And Leafpool, I don't mind - the wait will build up suspense~
=]
*dun dun dun duuuun*

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

Well, her fur looks like Silverstream's except the stripes are thinner and a bit lighter. She also has more stripes, to make up for the lack of width. Her paws are more circular, rather than oval, and her eyes are kind of square-ish, although not that noticeably. I don't think I mentioned the fact that her tail is rather short and her legs are long. Personality... hm. It takes her a while to trust others, but she doesn't judge them. Normally she's calm, but has a particularly loud voice. Also, she's normally argumentative not afraid to confront others but if she particularly likes or dislikes someone, she acts timid and somewhat withdrawn around them. However, she's also not afraid to speak her mind, even if others wouldn't like her for it.


----------



## Munchkin

^Haha, she sounds cute =3
One more thing =P
(Yes, I know I'm annoying, and I might not even draw her tonight...but I _WILL_ draw her!)
Whose tail does Rainstorm's tail look like? I mean, the smooth tail or the more rough tail?
Here.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

So I found a very old topic on the other forum that was written between DR and Outcast in which I claimed to be from the future and I had Warriors spoilers. Here are some of the weirder coincidences.



Spoiler: LS and Sunrise



Well, this is for Outcast/Eclipse, but whatever. I listed Cinderpaw and Mousepaw's names as Cinderheart and Mousewhisker.

Hollyleaf (or Hollyfrost, as I called her) was the evil one.

Hollyleaf killed... _Crowfeather._ o.O Almost-Eclipse anyone?

Ashfur was evil too. Okay, I know he's not really evil per se, but you know what I mean.

LeafxJay was true. I was a fervent supporter of SquirrelxJay, so.



weird


----------



## Darksong

Looks more like Graystripe.

Thanks for drawing her! I can't wait to see it :3


EDIT: Leafpool, added an extra S in the first Spoiler back there. No problem though... wait....

Hollyleaf, I will kill you for that!! Or wait, you're already dead.... Mouse dung...


----------



## Munchkin

^Haha, I'll write this all down and see if I feel like drawing her tonight. If not tonight, then over the course of the day tomorrow.
I tend to spend a couple of hours on an average quality drawing, so...
=P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Evolutionary

I like Goldenfeather but I'm thinking of making a new cat(you're awesome and all Goldenfeather but...). Any ideas for naming a she-cat with a Fiery/Golden pelt and a very compassionate yet fierce nature? And well suited for hunting meaning agile and fast if it matters...just need some Prefix/Suffix ideas.

I like to fly to Snowpoint and then get out a whole party of Skitty(named after Warriors cats) and pretend that they're going on the Great Journey to Mt Coronet...then coming back XP

Lead by Firestar, my Lv99 Skitty. Sadly, she couldn't be nicknamed...I'm replaced her soon. Yes, I am very very strange.


----------



## Autumn

EeveeSkitty said:


> I like Goldenfeather but I'm thinking of making a new cat(you're awesome and all Goldenfeather but...). Any ideas for naming a she-cat with a Fiery/Golden pelt and a very compassionate yet fierce nature? And well suited for hunting meaning agile and fast if it matters...just need some Prefix/Suffix ideas.


Goldenblaze? Fireblaze? Fireclaw?


----------



## Dragon

you has level 99 skitty? :o I am impressed. Somewhat. :D


----------



## Taliax

Maplestorm! I used her in a Warriors RP on a different website,and that sounds just like her.


----------



## Munchkin

@Darksong: I think I've finished the drawing. Well, I mean, I haven't gotten around to coloring it or anything, but the basic anatomy is there...
I didn't want to color it until I've confirmed that the sketch is okay. And to make sure that there aren't any details I'm missing. Aqua blue eyes, gray fur, many thin, dark gray stripes...does she have stripes on her legs and/or face as well? Her tail? Is her tail tip a different color (light/darker)? Are her ears too big? Her eyes too small? Is she lacking an adorable tuft of fur on her head? Yeah, the perfectionist inside of me is panicking right now >.<
Also, stupid scanner doesn't scan right. It may be hard to see, but...you can still see some of it, I guess. I'll re-scan it, too, if you want.
Rainstorm sketch.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Rainstorm sketch.


Heh, that's pretty good. Is it based off the Graystripe manga style?

Also Dawnwish picture. Didn't shade it, unfortunately. I likes it though. Whaddaya think?


----------



## Munchkin

^Haha, yes, you caught me~
See, I can't draw right unless I have numerous reference pictures with me, and they can't be as complex as a painting or photograph. So I use Graystripe's manga (or, when drawing a vicious cat, TRoS) and some of the cover images of the main series, the latter mostly when coloring.

Awww she's so freakin' CHIBI~
*huggle*
And she actually _does_ look like an apprentice.
Hmm, now where to put it? It's too big, I think, to be one of the random images in my sig...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> ^Haha, yes, you caught me~
> See, I can't draw right unless I have numerous reference pictures with me, and they can't be as complex as a painting or photograph. So I use Graystripe's manga (or, when drawing a vicious cat, TRoS) and some of the cover images of the main series, the latter mostly when coloring.


I actually can't copy references to save my life. That might be part of the reason why my cat art looks roughly the same as it did a few years ago. I mean, I've fixed head angles and the back legs, but there really wasn't much else.


----------



## Darksong

That's adorable, Dawnwish! She doesn't have stripes on her legs, and the only stripes on her tail are near the base of her tail. She also has horizontal stripes on the side of her head. Other than that, though, this is perfect! :3


----------



## Munchkin

^Haha, no problem. If I don't color it before 8:00 (at which point I think I have to go somewhere), then I'll probably do so when my mom thinks I'm sleeping =P



Leafpool said:


> I actually can't copy references to save my life. That might be part of the reason why my cat art looks roughly the same as it did a few years ago. I mean, I've fixed head angles and the back legs, but there really wasn't much else.


And I'm the opposite - my art that I had attempted to draw without a reference usually come out looking like a five-year-old's, then I get so discouraged that I refuse to color it. Without references, my talents seem to go through random phases - dragons this week, horses the next, etc.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Without references, my talents seem to go through random phases - dragons this week, horses the next, etc.


I just... draw cats. Sometimes I'll draw more simplistic Pokémon (Pikachu mostly), but it's very rare for me to draw anything other than cats, so I guess that's what I'm best at. o.O I don't even draw humans. I draw Phoenix Wright characters as cats (currently I have this _adorable_ pic of Pearl as a cat somewhere in my schoolwork <3), and I draw myself as a cat. My friend Wolfheart's really talented at drawing, though, and she can draw warrior cats as _humans._ I have this awesome picture of Firestar as a human that she drew in one of my computer folders, and I'll post it when I get rid of the real-life references.


----------



## Munchkin

Firestar as a..._twoleg_? I'm intrigued. I'd like to see that picture~

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Wolfheart's a much better drawer than I could ever hope to be.

I LIKE


----------



## Munchkin

Spottedleaf and Jaypaw amuse me~
It's an awesome picture! Would have been nice in color, though. No doubt Firestar's hair would be bright orange/red.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

I don't really know why it wasn't colored, actually. Lack of available pencils maybe?

Anyway, I'm asking her to paint a cover for the Warriors fanfic I'm writing, so I'll get a picture of that when it's finished~


----------



## Munchkin

She _paints_ too? Wow. Is this girl, like, a prodigy? This is amazing! Can she only draw people, though?

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> She _paints_ too? Wow. Is this girl, like, a prodigy? This is amazing! Can she only draw people, though?
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


Do you not see the cats on that picture? xD I'm not sure what she draws most commonly, but... She also draws horses pretty well, and cats humans and horses are like the only things I've seen her draw. o.O

Yeah, she's an art prodigy, all right. |D She's got a natural talent for it...


----------



## Dragon

Dragon wants to be included in this conversation!

oh hey. I'd draw someone, but with my retarded nonexistent scanner you won't be able to make anything out >_<


----------



## Autumn

I like drawing cats. I draw them all over my schoolwork until the margins and all the empty spaces are filled with cats and sometimes cat parts when I'm experimenting with different ways of drawing. I'm not sure how my teachers feel about getting papers with cat sketches on the bottom.


----------



## Darksong

I draw and paint too! xD I spend a ton of my free time doing it. Usually it's cats, though, since that's what I'm best at. 

That Firestar picture is... amazing. Spottedleaf is so sad though... kind of depressing too.


----------



## Autumn

Now I'm tempted to write a FirexSpotted fanfic where they have kits. xD


----------



## Darksong

That would be fun. I always try to write Warriors fanfiction, but I never go past the third chapter or so. I just can't get a hold of a single idea...


----------



## Munchkin

Don't worry, Darksong, my creativity died too. It died a looong time ago >.<
And yeah, I did have to go somewhere. I'll color Rainstorm after I "go to sleep". =P

@Leafpool: Heh, I saw the cats but my mind sorta went blank when typing that post =P
Hm, I'd like to see you write something like that~

I draw (or at least, I used to) frequently, too. Like I mentioned, I'd have random phases when I'm obsessed with one thing or another. Usually, though, I'd draw dragons. I could never draw cats properly, except an occasional lion, but I liked to draw cows. And people. Well, girls. I could never draw boys. They always came out looking like girls =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Hm, I'd like to see you write something like that~


Thing is I can't write canon-based fanfics very well. Dx


----------



## Munchkin

^Aww I bet you can! *huggle*
What's the problem? Is it that you tend to copy the real books too much?
That's part of why I've been procrastinating like hell lately...I'm afraid it'll come out sounding like a copy of the official books. And my problem is, I started planning everything before I read Po3. Now I've read half of it and I'm all, "I'm not even coming close to this...if I copy the whole 'prophecy' and 'magical powers' thing then that's exactly what my fic would be...a copy!"

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> ^Aww I bet you can! *huggle*
> What's the problem? Is it that you tend to copy the real books too much?
> That's part of why I've been procrastinating like hell lately...I'm afraid it'll come out sounding like a copy of the official books. And my problem is, I started planning everything before I read Po3. Now I've read half of it and I'm all, "I'm not even coming close to this...if I copy the whole 'prophecy' and 'magical powers' thing then that's exactly what my fic would be...a copy!"
> 
> _~Until next time
> Dawnwish_


No, actually; I try to copy the official series' style, but I can't write canon too well because I'm just no good at getting the canon characters in-character. Well, actually, I guess saying that was pointless, because in the fanfic part of the plot involves ending up with some of the canon characters. o.O Um.

I might post the fanfic here. It's a remake of a time-travel fanfic I wrote last January, and when I was expanding the plot I figured "hey, it's got time-travel, why not add space-travel?" So it now involves the main characters going to alternate universes. In other words, it's a crossover, and I'm not sure how many people on the forums like all of the fandoms in it.


----------



## Munchkin

Haha, sounds like quite the adventure. I'd like to see it, if you don't mind =^_^=
I have the same problem =P
I also over-exaggerate personalities. Like if a cat is supposed to be vicious, I'd make him/her overly vicious, etc.

Also, Darksong, I don't believe I asked about Rainstorm's belly or chest. I'm coloring her right now, and I colored her chest light silver before realizing that lots of cats have a white patch on their chest, and their bellies are usually lighter. White belly? Silver belly? Striped belly? I think I messed up her eyes and the mouth now looks like deformed, overly big, human lips '-_-
Also her nose is grayish-pink. A dark pink that, with the gray, almost looks slightly purple if you stare at it close-up for too long >.<
This is horrible...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Haha, sounds like quite the adventure. I'd like to see it, if you don't mind =^_^=


Heh, maybe I will post it, then. :P



> also over-exaggerate personalities. Like if a cat is supposed to be vicious, I'd make him/her overly vicious, etc.


Yeah. I just finished writing the main character's mother, whom I never wrote as being extraordinarily vicious, as being sorta like TRoS!Tigerpaw. This is after the main character's gone time-travelling so she doesn't recognize him, and in the MC's time she's not nearly as vicious. o.o


----------



## Munchkin

Um...she had a change of heart? =P
Haha this is reminding me of the mother of one of my own main characters =P
She's kinda moody, though.

EDIT: I'm done - finally! But, see, there's two problems. One, I don't think I put enough stripes. And two, neither the scanner nor the webcam likes me at the moment. I'll give you both, but I warn you - prepare yourself for horrible ugliness.
Scanner, webcam. Again, I apologize...
'-_-
Also, if you want, I can color it again - notice how the outlines came out clearly now? That's because I went over them a second time with the pencil.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Darksong

That's adorable =3 I love the way you did the stripes, but the fur color looks a bit light to me. Her eyes are the perfect color, though. That's better than I could do, or maybe it just has more of a cartoonish style.


----------



## Munchkin

Haha, thanks =]
I used five shades of blue and aqua green for the eyes. Crayola 50 pack = <3
I can't draw long fur, though, I'm sorry...and yes, the only style I draw is cartoony =P
The scanner seriously messed up the fur and the webcam...well, the lighting was bad, so it blended in with the paper [/lame excuse] If you want, I could try to color over everything a second time and see if the scanner picks it up properly~

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Looks good,but something bothers me.Maybe the tail (dunno why)

Of coarse I shouldn't complain due to being a crappy artist.


----------



## Munchkin

Heh, it was bothering me too x3
It was the first time I ever drew a tail like that. I usually draw a smooth tail, like Millie's or Firestar's. But I like fluffy tails <3

So, I decided to buy a different book before a second set of Po3. Because I can have $7 faster that I can get $42 =P
Or are the hardcover books more expensive? I forgot to factor that in when I wrote out my budget...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Jason-Kun

For me hardcover books cost $22 dollars a peice. Not sure for other places.


----------



## Evolutionary

I'm saying with Goldenblaze for the cat's name, I like it~ 

But Maplestorm is a nice name as well, just not the extreme golden fiery pelt feel I want...

She'll be a ThunderClan cat because...it just fits.
*
Personality:* Goldenblaze is very outgoing and fierce yet has an equally strong compassionate nature which helped her raise her grown up kits(Goldenstorm, Lionwing and Blazetail). She isn't afraid to shout her opinion out for the clan to hear and hates being alone. She is a fierce and insane fighter, once she gets going in a fight she claws wildly with no mercy. Goldenblaze is also a fine hunter, through her coat stands out a little when the bright, golden sunlight is absent. She is agile and speedy, not the strongest but she abuses her agility in battles to make the most of her lack of extreme strength. 

*Appearance:* Goldenblaze as you could guess has a golden/flame colored pelt much like Firestar's except with a golden color mixed in with it. She has brilliant Amber eyes. She has a slightly more skinny shape than the average clan cat but the difference is so small no one ever notices. Goldenblaze also has an abnormally long and furry tail which makes her really stand out from the crowd if her pelt color didn't do that already.

I was bored so I made this thing. Maybe we should restart a Warriors RP or revive the old one...

Also adding to the cat drawing topic, my books are full of little cat doodles, really annoys my Maths teacher :)


----------



## Autumn

Oh yeah, a little more info came to light - Allegiances of the Clans, which I had  erroneously reported as being called just plan Allegiances, is up for release April 8, 2010.

There's also a bunch of rumors going around that the most recent AuthorTracker wrote the third OotS book as being called Sky of Chaos or Dusk at Dawn, as well as the sixth Seekers as Sea of Chaos. Can anyone prove/disprove it?


----------



## Taliax

I don't know, as I don't get AuthorTracker. I need to. >_<

EDIT: And check HERE for an awesome Warriors RP. My characters there are Dewfrost and Maplestorm. <3


----------



## Swift LInoone

I'd love to join please, Warrior Cats, Pokemon and Sprites is all I'm interested in.


----------



## Taliax

I think anyone can join. C:


----------



## Munchkin

^Yeah, you just basically jump into whatever conversation is going on.

So, conversation!
Um...Dawnpaw just had her first battle training quite recently. In my fic, I mean. I forgot where I left off after the lesson though =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

I just thought of the absolute cutest Warriors-related image ever: Jaypaw (not Jayfeather, Jaypaw) _smiling_. :33333 ISSOCUTE


----------



## Darksong

Imagine it.... imagine it...

AWW! :3 Any little kit appeals to me. 

I wish I could write a Warriors fanfiction like Dawnwish, but I always stop after the third chapter or so :< I need to think of an INTERESTING PLOT!


----------



## Evolutionary

Jaypaw smiling...it sounds so sweeet~

Jaypaw is awesome, it doesn't need to be said. Hollypaw is as well...

Darn, gotta go...


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I wish I could write a Warriors fanfiction like Dawnwish, but I always stop after the third chapter or so :< I need to think of an INTERESTING PLOT!


That's what I do. D: I'll think "ZOMG AWESOME PLOT" *write* and then it stops being as awesome a little while later. Hopefully I'll finish this one because I really want to get to the second book in the series which involves a terrific climax.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I suck at writing,look at my flipping posts! 
When you go to bed bring a pencil and a paper,all the good thought come befor sleep.


----------



## Evolutionary

All my good ideas are in the morning and when I actually pick up a pen and paper I've forgotten most of my plot and everything :/


----------



## Autumn

Code of the Clans and Return to the Clans were released today.



Spoiler: CotC II



You cannot tell me that Lakestorm of ShadowClan was a mere coincidence. You cannot - no. That's just... o.o


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'll get it when I have money.  Is there a pinesomething in it?


----------



## Nope

Join!

I ordered the first 2 volumes and Warriors: The Rise of Scourge :D I expect them here within a week or around that tiem :D

Iem heppy.


----------



## Autumn

Aw, but TRoS spoilssssssss for the sixth book. You might want to wait til after you read the sixth book first.

Anyway, welcome~


----------



## Nope

Thankies :3
You mean the sixth book of the first volume? Also, how much does it spoil, you make me want to read it more :x.


----------



## Taliax

It spoils _everything._ Seriously, don't read it until after the first series. Anyway, I would _love_ to see a pic of Jaypaw smiling. *huggle* <3 And I have enough money for both the new books, but I've been on vacation and unable to get to a bookstore. :C


----------



## Autumn

Bakun said:


> Thankies :3
> You mean the sixth book of the first volume? Also, how much does it spoil, you make me want to read it more :x.


The sixth book of the first volume, yeah. And it does spoil everything. D:


----------



## Nope

Alright, I'll quickly read the first volume and then red the manga :D I'll just have to hide it from myself untill I'm done reading. Luckily I have the whole summer :3.


----------



## Taliax

PINESTAR PINESTAR READ CODE OF THE CLANS
THERE'S A CAT NAMED PINESTAR 
O.o That's really weird. Anyway, my grandma just bought me CotC II around 10 minutes ago, and it's really cool. It's odd that there's a Pinestar and a Lakestorm, though... O.o


----------



## Dragon

Someone check for a Stormfeather DD:


----------



## Autumn

Nope. No Stormfeather. Although there is a Quailfeather, which is the name of another member on the forum I go by Lakestorm on. If Lakestorm and Quailfeather really are supposed to be me and Quaily (I mean, Vicky knows who we both are, and I got mentioned on her tour diary [not sure about Quaily]), then you can bet your ass that Tawnypelt's kit Flamepaw will become Flametail.

Bakun: When you say "volume" are you referring to the individual books or the series(...es)?


----------



## Evolutionary

Do any cats have Fiery as a prefix or Wind as a suffix?


----------



## Dragon

Leafpool said:


> and I got mentioned on her tour diary


:o

Quote it!


----------



## Autumn

"... and an extra-special purr to [Lakestorm] for her giant-size family tree, which should really be framed and hung on my study wall so I never get confused again."

"Special Purrs to Lakestorm (who also gets a Repeat Purr, and perhaps the Award for the Chattiest Fan of the Night) for producing an updated version of her magnificent ThunderClan family tree. It's the size of a tabletop, beautifully drawn, and reveals more about the relationships in ThunderClan than I realized myself! Thank you, Lakestorm. If ever I need to check how certain cats are connected, I know who to call!"

Flametail also got a multitude of mentions for showing up at all five tours and also driving for a very long time to reach them; if Lakestorm of CotC II is supposed to be me, then there is no way in hell they wouldn't include Flametail.


----------



## Taliax

WOW. You lucky. D:< There was an Owlstar and a cat with 'Maple' as a prefix, but not much related to me. I bet Flamepaw will be Flametail. I wonder how Pinestar got in there, if it was just a coincidence...


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> WOW. You lucky. D:< There was an Owlstar and a cat with 'Maple' as a prefix, but not much related to me. I bet Flamepaw will be Flametail. I wonder how Pinestar got in there, if it was just a coincidence...


Most likely. A cat called Lakestar probably wouldn't have much relation to Lakestorm unless it was specifically said to be ShadowClan's deputy Lakestorm. Flamestar wouldn't necessarily be Flametail.


----------



## Taliax

Huh? I don't exactly understand what you just said.


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Huh? I don't exactly understand what you just said.


The fact that CotC II has a Pinestar doesn't mean it's a direct relation to Pinestar of TCoD. If there was a cat called Lakestar, it wouldn't necessarily be related to me, and neither would a cat called Flamestar to Flametail.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, I know. It's still cool, though.


----------



## Darksong

Does Vicky know you from Wands and Worlds, or something else?


----------



## Autumn

Three W&W chats and two tours.


----------



## Darksong

I'm so happy for you, Leafpool! :D Should I join Wands and Worlds? May you please show me?

Oh yes, I'm also looking for a tour schedule, if you know where that is...


----------



## Evolutionary

Can anyone recommend a Warriors RP they think is good?


----------



## Dragon

Shadowstar's Unite or Die might have some potential, if we get some more members, and StarClan Prophecies, or whatever it is, seems pretty good, but I haven't really checked it out, so.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I'm so happy for you, Leafpool! :D Should I join Wands and Worlds? May you please show me?


www.wandsandworlds.com/community Costs eight bucks to join but is well worth it imo.



> Oh yes, I'm also looking for a tour schedule, if you know where that is...


There aren't any tours going on right now, but we'll let you know next time a tour pops up.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragon said:


> Shadowstar's Unite or Die might have some potential, if we get some more members, and StarClan Prophecies, or whatever it is, seems pretty good, but I haven't really checked it out, so.


Yeah, I'm joining Unite or Die...


----------



## Taliax

I joined a really good Warriors RP here, I think that's the other one Dragon was talking about.


----------



## Munchkin

I'm probably going to be joining a Warriors RP pretty soon, seeing as the school year's almost over and all. Depends on how mad my mother is and whether or not she unplugs the computer over the summer. I've been a bad, bad cat =3

On another note, I, um...I've been slacking off with my fic again. I need motivation and I just don't seem to have any of that. I've read other people's fics, but my mind is a big mess. The ones with no description aren't my kind of style so I don't read, the ones with description have too much...I've tried everything. Oh, I've had motivation for romantic drama. A whole truckload of that. But I don't want my fic to be another mess of love octagons. So I'll wait for something to come to me.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

If I want motivation for my fanfics, I either reread Warriors or read others' fanfics. By the way, here's my current fanfic~


----------



## Evolutionary

I try to write fanfics and I'm all OMGOMGOMGAWESOMEMUSTWRITE and then it becomes less and less awesome until I ditch it and end up hating it because it 'sucks' despite my excitement before...


----------



## Darksong

I started a new fanfiction, the Prophecy of Starlight. It's posted here and at Wands and Worlds, and they're both identical, but since you have to be a member of W&W, I'll link to the one here. I just hope it turns out better than my other ones.... I have motivation, though. Everyone wants the next chapter.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> I started a new fanfiction, the Prophecy of Starlight. It's posted here and at Wands and Worlds, and they're both identical, but since you have to be a member of W&W, I'll link to the one here. I just hope it turns out better than my other ones.... I have motivation, though. Everyone wants the next chapter.


ZOMG THAT'S YOU? ZOMG 

By the way great fic. :P I don't usually post my W&W fics in the members-only writing section because I like to link to them here (TEMPORAL FLIIIIIIIIGHT), but I don't like posting them here, so.


----------



## Taliax

Why don't you like posting them here? I'd write a fanfic if I had a good idea, but I don't. Every story I've tried to write I end up ditching.


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Every story I've tried to write I end up ditching.


You just answered your own question. :P


----------



## Darksong

It said I'm not authorized to view the page when you link to Temporal Flight... odd. *shrug* Oh, well, even though I am kind of disappointed.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> It said I'm not authorized to view the page when you link to Temporal Flight... odd. *shrug* Oh, well, even though I am kind of disappointed.


I believe that I may have put it into the wrong forum by mistake (explains why nobody replied to it). *checks* Yup, I did. Fixed it; try now.


----------



## Dragon

Taliax said:


> I joined a really good Warriors RP here, I think that's the other one Dragon was talking about.


Yeah, that was it I think. Short term memory+Googling things and not bookmarking=confusion


----------



## Taliax

That's why I always bookmark stuff that I might need to go back to. :D Anyway, on another totally unrelated note, does anyone know when Mafia will be open yet? I still want to do a Warriors Mafia.


----------



## Darksong

Warriors mafia = Agreement! It sounds so fun :)

I told my friend about Wands and Worlds, and she said she might not be able to sign up :( But her parents are still thinking about it.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I cant sign up... 
I don't have that much money right now


----------



## Mad MOAI

Since everyone's posting their fanfictions, here's mine. It's called Imminent. Yeah, boring title, but epic plot.

My favorite character is Echocloud <3


----------



## Nope

Guess why I've been inactive the past few days :D Yesh, Warriors arrived a few days ago. I'm halfway through Midnight now :3.


----------



## Darksong

Whoo, Bluestar's prophecy!

I seriously need to write the next chapter for Prophecy of Starlight. 

Also, any tours? My mom asked just a few minutes ago if there were any upcoming ones.


----------



## Darksong

Whoo, Bluestar's prophecy! I can't wait for it.

I seriously need to write the next chapter for Prophecy of Starlight. 

Also, any tours? My mom asked just a few minutes ago if there were any upcoming ones.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Also, any tours? My mom asked just a few minutes ago if there were any upcoming ones.


They only show up around the release of main-series Warriors books. Usually there are two each year; one in the fall and one in the spring.


----------



## Munchkin

Darksong, you double posted =3
<3

You at least have a title for your fic. I'm stuck at a point in chapter 2 (I'm considering making this a pre-1st draft and fixing it as I go along later) and I don't have any clue as to what I should name it yet. Chapter 1 also _definitely_ needs to be fixed next time I rewrite/revise it, because right now, it's only three pages long. Chapter 2 is twice as long, and the prologue is about a page and a half, though I'm thinking of redoing the prologue entirely, because it gives too much away.

Have they ever toured in New Jersey? Since we don't have a car and my mom is over-protective and afraid to go to certain "dangerous" places, I can only go to a tour if it's really close by. Unless I get my brother to take me...

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Dragon

Nyeh. I have a half decent idea for a fanfic, but all my characters are based on real people I know >_> I'm working on that.


----------



## Pig-serpent

How long has it been since I've been here?
Anyways, in my time off I read Outcast-Long shadows.  My favorite book went over to long shadows making Dark river my 2nd fav.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, Long Shadows rocked. [/worthlesspost]


----------



## ijy

yay I want to read bluestars quest so badly and the fourth apprentice comes out on November 25th I believe, I have it on my calendar.


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> yay I want to read bluestars quest so badly and the fourth apprentice comes out on November 25th I believe, I have it on my calendar.


November 24th, actually.


----------



## ijy

thank you and when did the field guide come out?


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> thank you and when did the field guide come out?


Code of the Clans? It came out June 9.


----------



## Vriska Serket

Leafpool said:


> Oh yes, and an announcement to the forums: A chat with the authors of Warriors is scheduled to take place on June 27th on Wands and Worlds. If anybody has a question they'd like to ask, ask me and I'll ask it for you.


What was the answer to my question? Or did you already post it and I just missed it somehow?


----------



## Autumn

Cinderpelt said:


> What was the answer to my question? Or did you already post it and I just missed it somehow?


Oh, sorry, forgot to post... Vicky wouldn't answer. Many people asked, but she wouldn't answer any questions relating to 



Spoiler: Sunrise



Hollyleaf's death.



Also, chapter 5 of Temporal Flight is uuuuuup~ <3


----------



## Skylands

*joins*

I've been looking forward to Bluestar's Prophecy for a few months now, it will be very interesting to hear what Bluestar's warrior life was like!


----------



## Mewtwo

GUESS WAT

I HAVENT POSTED HERE FOR A WHILE

BUT I'M READING THE SERIES

Yes, I am. My friend got me back into it, and I own a book. I have learned that the library has some Warriors books, so I'll be reading those.


----------



## Autumn

Skylands said:


> I've been looking forward to Bluestar's Prophecy for a few months now, it will be very interesting to hear what Bluestar's warrior life was like!


I know, me too. I can't wait for most of the special editions actually; SkyClan's my favorite Clan and I'm pretty impatient to read SkyClan's Destiny. <33


----------



## Taliax

^Is that what the SkyClan super edition will be called? Do you know when it comes out?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> ^Is that what the SkyClan super edition will be called? Do you know when it comes out?


The release dates for all the books are on the first post. July 21, 2010.


----------



## Skylands

For a minute there I thought you were talking about Bluestar's Prophency's release date, which is 1 August 2009 to my knowledge.


----------



## Autumn

Skylands said:


> For a minute there I thought you were talking about Bluestar's Prophency's release date, which is 1 August 2009 to my knowledge.


July 28 actually. Warriors books almost always come out on Tuesdays for some reason.


----------



## Skylands

Wow, really? Borders site must not be accurate then. Ah well, good to hear it's coming out soon!


----------



## Taliax

For some reason I thought it came out in November.


----------



## Autumn

I LOVE THE BANNER IN YOUR SIG TALIAX. @_@ I could never tell if that cat was supposed to be Leafpool or not; if it is I need to add her to the banner in my sig. :/

Loved the pictures from CotC II though, especially Badgerpaw and Ravenpaw. Badgerpaw's story actually made me tear up because he was so damn cute in that picture. D:


----------



## Taliax

I loved Badgerpaw's picture, too. He was so cute I just wanted to cuddle him! ^^ Oh, and about the banner in my sig, I got it from this website. I'm not sure who it is in the picture, though, or even which book he picture's from.


----------



## Autumn

It's from CotC II, but it's not colored in the book. Certainly _looks_ like Leafpool, but eh.


----------



## Taliax

I need to look at CotC II later. I can't remember that picture for some reason.


----------



## Autumn

clicky clicky

This time, I _remade_ the family tree. Last time the tree hadn't been updated since Outcast, but things were still _there_, so what I had to do was add a few trees, add a few unknown cats, change some names, add cats to a few existing trees, combine Moonflower and Frostfur's trees (in Dovekit and Ivykit) and move Hollyleaf, Jayfeather and Lionblaze to a new tree.

This time, I realized that CotC II had simply too many (I think I counted almost 200) new cats and new trees to put into the tree. I toyed with the idea of making it wider, but that wasn't going to be nearly enough space. I copied the existing trees into a document that was a lot taller and wider, added a new layer, and put the old layer at 50% visibility.

From here on, I had to sprite and place _every pixel_ on this tree. There is not a pixel on that tree that was created before CotC II came out. I stayed up til two AM working on the damn thing. This was _after_ a month of practically ten hours a day doing this. And then I'm going to have to spend a lot of time moving everything over and down and aaaggh for the BP family tree! Greaaaaaaat! Not.

The reason the BP info from Smoke Mountain as well as Bluestar's father aren't on there is because I'm very particular about how accurate anything I do that's related to Warriors (same with the characters section) on my site). It's got to be up-to-date to the most recent book.

... By the way, if any of you are looking at Moonflower's huge tree and wondering why the hell Mistyfoot's kits are put down as Graymist and Reedwhisker, that's true fax as of the author chat. Actually, Vicky said Graymist and Rippletail first, but Rippletail's waayyyyyyyyy too young for that. Later in the chat, when Vicky said that (



Spoiler: chat and Fading Echoes



Leopardstar was going to die in Fading Echoes and Mistystar was going to make Reedwhisker her deputy, a lot of people were saying "making her son deputy?" or something. Vicky saw the comments and sort of went "Oh, is he her son? I guess so," or something along those lines.


)

... I just realized that that means for once that _fanon became canon._


----------



## Taliax

Spoiler: Leafpool's spoiler



Wow. I didn't see that comming _at all._ Of course, Leopardstar _is_ the oldest leader, right?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Spoiler: Leafpool's spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I didn't see that comming _at all._ Of course, Leopardstar _is_ the oldest leader, right?





Spoiler



That's what Tigerstar said. ... in Sunset. She's been leader the longest _and_ she's the oldest of them, she's got to be susceptible to whatever it is that kills her.





Spoiler: author chat and TFA



Also, Barkface is dead by this point. Foxpaw, Icepaw and Tigerpaw are Foxleap, Icecloud and Tigerheart, and Poppyfrost will have a mate (I SAY MOUSEWHISKER) and kits in TFA. Also, Dovekit is the actual prophecycat.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, I figured it would be Dovekit since she's on the cover of TFA.

Also I looked in CotC II and I'm pretty sure that's Leafpool. The picture's on a page where she's talking.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: author chat and TFA
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Dovekit is the actual prophecycat.





Spoiler:  Leafpool's Spoiler



Aww, I was hoping Ivykit would be the one. Atleast we has fanfiction.


----------



## Darksong

She is? Cool! But I didn't care either way since I like the prefixes Dove- and Ivy- equally. :)


----------



## Taliax

I like the way Ivykit looks better. Wait, didn't Leafpool say that the pelt color of Ivykit on the cover of OotS 2 (I forgot the title) is wrong? If so then I'm not sure who I like better.


----------



## Keltena

*WAY LATE TO THE PARTY LOL*

Finished Sunrise (finally Dx) and... whoa. Plot twist! O8

I'm not too sure I love all the characterization Hollyleaf gets, but the idea of the twist in general was brilliant~


----------



## Autumn

Author chat also said that Ivykit, contrary to the Fading Echoes cover (which really sucks because I LOVE THAT PICTURE), is a silver tabby with blue eyes.


----------



## Taliax

Man. Cover pic of Ivykit looks so much better. Dovekit is already silverish.


----------



## Autumn

Temporal Flight chapter 6 up~



Spoiler: chapter 6



Did I do okay on the personalities? I'm not too good with canon stuff. D: I had to include it though, it was just much too awesome to resist. I adored writing it, though.


----------



## Munchkin

I feel so left behind ;~;
I don't have money for the new books and I don't get allowance until school starts again =/

Well, in any case...I've been writing at least a page of my fanfic almost every day now. I'd decided to leave chapter two as it was, with five pages, to edit when it's rewritten as a Word document. I have about five pages of chapter 3 now. It's actually easier to write from this character's POV than from Dawnpaw's =D

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Temporal Flight (my fanfic) has been moved from node 7717 to "node/TemporalFlight". Or you can click this link to get to it. I'm _really_ happy with Temporal Flight. I mean seriously happy. Usually I have to force myself to write chapters of the fics I write and abandon them after two chapters, three if I'm lucky. Once I got all the way to six before quitting! Temporal Flight, however, is another matter. For once I decided to write each chapter over time instead of all at once, and that's proving very beneficial: when I feel like writing I'll hop over to the notepad at User CP and churn out a bit of a chapter. I actually wrote chapter 6 in one sitting; my friend was over and we were doing... something. I intended to write just a little, but ended up writing the whole thing. This is also helped by the fact that books two and four have a promise of being epic to write (I've already written the prologue to book two and one of the last chapters). Additionally, I actually have the plot for all six books roughly planned out by now. It's all written on one of those yellow legal pads that also contains previous plot points which were later scrapped and sone basic points written for The Kits' New Game. Knowing the plot gives me more motivation to get to the cooler plot points. :D I'm already planning how the end of the second and fourth books go...

... yeah, I'm talking more about my fic than about Warriors. There is, however, a Bluestar's Prophecy browse-inside, which I've read no more than the Allegiances and the prologue of because I avoid spoilers on principle. I made Flametail fix my family tree instead of me because working on mine sorta broke my brain, and BP (as the Allegiances show) doesn't help that. You can't get much more on family tree info than BP. Not even CotC II created such horrible trees. I mean, come on, BP shows that 



Spoiler



Mistyfoot and Silverstream are _cousins_, for StarClan's sake! Just look at the tree that involves Mistyfoot and the one with Silverstream...


----------



## Taliax

I need to actually read your fanfic it sounds so epic. :D
And I probably should mow the lawn to save money for BP... but I hate mowing lawns. >_<


----------



## Taliax

I need to actually read your fanfic it sounds so epic. :D
And I probably should mow the lawn to save money for BP... but I hate mowing lawns. >_<


----------



## Munchkin

I've got to wait till school comes back so I can get allowance to purchase the rest of the series that I've missed so far. As for reading all your fics, everyone, I've had very limited computer access - usually only about an hour or two a day, if I'm lucky. And I have tons of adoptables and things to do...

I'll probably end up reading these fics before school starts, though. I'm dying to read them!

...
*ahem*
Well, er...seems I got lazy last night and didn't write anything more for my own fic. I actually still don't even have a title for it. And my plans are nowhere near as organized as Leafpool's seem to be. I have a few things, like the basic plans for the first three books, but I need to learn how to lead up to these events better and how to fill in the chapters with more content and less dialogue.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

redone Fading Echoes cover!

Also A Clan in Need, The Last Wilderness and Toklo's Story.


----------



## Darksong

I think that's Dovekit right?

She's pretty :D 
And the style of the bears in the manga are funny. :D 
Fading Echoes is... what number in OoTS?


----------



## Taliax

No, I think it's Ivykit. Fading Echoes is number two in OotS.
And I finnally have enough money for Bluestar's Prophecy, which comes out next Tuesday!~


----------



## Munchkin

Holy crap, it's that close? Well, my mom stole $100 from me last month, so when my cousin gives her birthday money, she should give it to me and I'll buy all the Warriors books that I'm missing! =D
Oh, my mom's birthday is on the same day that BP is released.

I've decided to reread what I have of Po3 for now, since I don't have Eclipse - Sunrise and I'm impatient. I'm going to the library in a little bit, and I just realized I never checked the second floor for Warriors books, only the first floor~

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

I hope you find them on the second floor, then~
Oh, and does anyone know when TFA comes out?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Oh, and does anyone know when TFA comes out?


All the release dates are in the first post. November 24.

And yes, my avvy/the new FE does show Ivykit/paw.


----------



## Taliax

Thanks. C: I got the BP and TFA release dates mixed up once and I thyought BP came out Nov. 24th.


----------



## Autumn

... Ivypaw's FE pick reminds me vaguely of Feathertail's on Moonrise. </random>


----------



## Darksong

Speaking of Feathertail, I took a picture of the cover of Moonrise and 



Spoiler: Moonrise



blurred the edges to make her look like a StarClan cat... :'( I liked Feathertail.



:D Whoa! A book comes out next Tuesday! Bluestar's Prophecy, right?


----------



## Taliax

Yep. I can't wait~ I'll have to postpone my re-reading of the Harry Potter series until after I finish it.


----------



## Autumn

ERIN HUNTER CHAT TRANSCRIPTS~ They contain spoilers for all the books released and then some future spoilers too so be careful. I'm sure you don't need the pre-chat transcript but here it is anyway, as well as the main chat and the post-chat (post-chat contains bonus questions).



			
				post-chat transcript said:
			
		

> Wolf (Q): Do you take readers' criticism and suggestions and apply them to the story? If so, can you give an example? (Just seeing if we make an effect on the storyline/characters/names at all xP;)
> VickyHolmes(A): Actually, I do listen! There are some things that I have very strong ideas about so nothing you say could make me take them out of a series :-), but I can tell you that the first series became more romantic, with more space given to burgeoning relationship between the young cats, after lots of readers said that was their favourite bit. You know me, I’d be happy to have nothing but doomed love and war from start to finish, but I have relented enough to give you a few happy shippings! Oh, and I really do use the warrior names that are given to me when I’m on tour. *Or indeed, the names that I find online…Step forward, Lakestorm! *


... <3


----------



## Darksong

That's great :D

On a different topic ... My favorite living cats right now are Leafpool and Dovekit. Dovekit is so cute :D

I keep thinking about asking when the next tour is, but then I remember they're only in the spring and fall x( Oh well, I can wait until autumn comes around...


----------



## Dragon

All the tours are in the US or not in Ontario DDDD:

Whaaaat, Dragon is alive? :3


----------



## Autumn

Dragon said:


> All the tours are in the US or not in Ontario DDDD:
> 
> Whaaaat, Dragon is alive? :3


There was one in Toronto once I think. They come to America more often though.


----------



## Taliax

Leafpool said:


> ERIN HUNTER CHAT TRANSCRIPTS~ They contain spoilers for all the books released and then some future spoilers too so be careful. I'm sure you don't need the pre-chat transcript but here it is anyway, as well as the main chat and the post-chat (post-chat contains bonus questions).
> 
> 
> 
> ... <3


That's awesome! *has no other comment* [/failpost]


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'm going to ask my mom to buy me a few hunter books.
Bluestar's prophecy should be epic.


----------



## Munchkin

> Amberminnow(Q): Thunderclan have the Highrock and now Highledge, but what do the other clans have?
> 
> VickyHolmes(A): In WindClan, Onestar stands on a boulder to address his Clanmates; in RiverClan, there’s a tree stump (from a small tree, like a hawthorn); and in ShadowClan, Blackstar stands on a fallen log. (Did that sound convincing? :))


I seem to remember a bit from SotC that mentioned WindClan's meeting place thing was called the Tallrock and that Tawnypelt mentioned that Blackstar climbed up a tree to address the Clan. Which would be correct?
Also, in the map of the lake, there are three rivers around the lake that connect to it - do we know whether said rivers run into or out of the lake? If all of them run into the lake, wouldn't that be a bit unsanitary, because everything running from said rivers will end up in the lake and stay there?

Sorry, I want to know about the specifics for when I'm writing =P

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I seem to remember a bit from SotC that mentioned WindClan's meeting place thing was called the Tallrock and that Tawnypelt mentioned that Blackstar climbed up a tree to address the Clan. Which would be correct?


I'm fairly sure the chat is correct; SotC was written somewhat independently of the main series (hence why Moonflower and Sunstar are in it when only a few weeks before Vicky said Moon and Sun would never be used). I'm using the fallen log in my fanfic.



> Also, in the map of the lake, there are three rivers around the lake that connect to it - do we know whether said rivers run into or out of the lake? If all of them run into the lake, wouldn't that be a bit unsanitary, because everything running from said rivers will end up in the lake and stay there?


I'm fairly sure the Moonpool/WindClan-ThunderClan border stream goes into the lake, but I'm not sure about the others. The chat said the beavers "build a dam upstream", which makes it sound like only one of the rivers goes in, but I don't think it's ever mentioned... The stream in ShadowClan's territory probably goes into the lake, since the territory has a slope to it, and... I think the RiverClan one goes into the lake as well, based off Dark River context clues. There's also the underground river, so that's four rivers.

There may be a small stream that goes away from the lake but isn't on the map; you never know.


----------



## ijy

omg omg omg omg bluestars prophesy is coming out in three days!!!!!!! I am very happy as you can tell.


----------



## Munchkin

All right, thanks Leafpool. I just finished reading that transcript you posted a link to. Thanks so much~!

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Autumn

Bluestar's Prophecy is released todaaaaaaay~


----------



## Taliax

GAH IT WASN'T AT HASTINGS! >.< I think I'm actually going to have to go somewhere else to buy it or order it online. D: Hopefully Wal-Mart has it, but I hate that store. >.<


----------



## Autumn

They were stocking it on the shelves when I came in. x3 It's a good book, although the identities of the kits and such will make your head hurt.


----------



## Taliax

I get to go to Wal-Mart and look soon. At Hastings they said it wouldn't come in until Aug. 1 or Aug. 31, _neither _of which are on Tuesdays. @_@


----------



## eevee_em

Bluestar's Prophecy isn't at the library yet:sad: Come on library, I've been _dying _ to read this book!


----------



## Taliax

Well, it did just come out yesterday. I'm not sure about your library, but at mine it takes at least a week for new Warriors books to come in.


----------



## eevee_em

Yeah, I know, I just really want to read the book.


----------



## Taliax

I know how you feel. Hopefully I can go to Barnes and Noble tomorrow, my mom said she needs to go to *name of close city that I don't live in removed due to paranoidness* anyway.


----------



## Munchkin

I feel so left behind...now that BP is out, I'm missing a total of 8 books =/
There are 30 out now, right? I have 22 =[

Well, as far as my fic goes, Chapter 3 is finally finished. I've started Chapter 4 last night, and I almost finished a page. It's so hard to remember that the characters don't know about my plans for the story and to make them look clueless as to what's going to happen >.<

I'm actually planning on writing more than 30 chapters - maybe 35-40 for this first draft. Since some of the chapters are short in this draft, I'll either add details, creating minor plot changes and such, or merge chapters together. If I overshoot like that, I'll end up with maybe 25-30 =D
But at least I have a basic (as in, _very_ basic =P) idea of major events in the first three books.

_~Until next time
Dawnwish_


----------



## Taliax

Yay, I got Bluestar's Prophecy! I'm to the part where 



Spoiler: BP



Bluekit becomes Bluepaw.


 TNot the biggest spoiler ever, but I felt like being safe.


----------



## Autumn

RANDOM DRAWING TIME

here have this first, it's a random picture of the tunnel scene from Dark River that I did on Paint before my computer asploded. Then I drew it. :D I'm not particularly proud of my cat-drawing abilities, but I do think I did somewhat good for a quick five-minute sketch.


----------



## Taliax

Ooh, nice~ Trust me, your drawing abilities probably far exceed mine.

And since I haven't posted about this yet...


Spoiler: BP



NOOOOOO!!!! WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE SO SAD!? Seriously, I cried 3 times. ;_; When Moonflower died, when Snowfur died, and when Bluestar had to give up her kits.The last I knew was going to happen, but it was just so sad I couldn't help it. I liked the Rise of Scourge & CotC II references in there, too.


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Spoiler: BP
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOO!!!! WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE SO SAD!? Seriously, I cried 3 times. ;_; When Moonflower died, when Snowfur died, and when Bluestar had to give up her kits.


SAME. HERE. And I don't cry much, the last time I'd cried significantly was at Feathertail's death, and I was crying nowhere _near_ as much. D:


----------



## Taliax

I know. I'd have to say BP is the saddest Warriors book ever.


----------



## ijy

I don't know there were some pretty sad stories in the first field guide and the new one.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yeah. Except those are little 2-page stories. The whole dang _book_ is sad D:

I made a ridiculously huge family tree centering around Bluestar but can't link to it :(


----------



## ijy

did you write it in html?


----------



## Munchkin

Family trees...that reminds me. Leafpool, I'm sure you remember that humongous family tree you made? I think it's pre-BP, though. I printed it out (it came on six pages, luckily I used the clean sides of several sheets of scrap paper). But you know how there are always borders when you print out something. So I cut off all the blank edges, taped all the pieces together, and hung the thing up in my room. By my bed, on the wall, is that Warriors lineage chart. For easy reference ^_^

Now, about my fanfic...I wrote a page, but I always drag behind and write very slowly when it's Dawnpaw's POV...It's easier to write as the other characters =[

And about the series? Um...I have nothing to say =/
I still need to wait for school to come back so I can save some allowance and buy all the books I don't have yet ;_;

~Until next time
Dawnwish


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Family trees...that reminds me. Leafpool, I'm sure you remember that humongous family tree you made? I think it's pre-BP, though.


I got Flametail to work on the post-BP tree. I don't know how long it'll take until completion, though.


----------



## Munchkin

It's all right ^_^
I'll just write in the changes on the one on my wall. Assorted colorful gel pens can really come in handy =D

~Until next time
Dawnwish~


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I was reading po3 when I got bored and wrote yet another name generation scheme as a programming exercise, but its datafiles are small - it only has the prefixes and suffixes for the names in the first series, Outcast, and Long Shadows - so I'm hoping somebody can come up with a list of all or most of the canon names, because I'm too lazy to parse them out of an image manually.

In other words, I want a big list of names, hopefully textual. And maybe some interesting information about how I failed in that generator.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> In other words, I want a big list of names, hopefully textual. And maybe some interesting information about how I failed in that generator.


LIST OF NAMES 8D (site is still in progress btw)

Also: I've written chapter 7 of Temporal Flight (also I decided to completely revamp the plot of the sixth book) and updated The Kits' New Game slightly.

IN ACTUAL WARRIORS NEWS: The third book of OotS is going to be called either Betrayal or Dark Betrayal.


----------



## Taliax

Awesome cool names~ Has no other comment. :P


----------



## Mad MOAI

If I get that far in BP, I probably won't cry, since I haven't done so since.... May O_o


----------



## Darksong

I got Smokemist on the name generator!

I tested a few others out... why does it always end in Mist? Or maybe that's just the names. xD

Also, the name list is useful. I didn't know there was such a prefix as Twig. :D  Apparently, the most popular prefix is White-, with 9 names, and the most popular suffix is -tail, with 44 names. Prefixes seem to vary more than suffixes, mainly because there are more suffixes.


----------



## Dragon

It'll probably be Dark Betrayal since that's cooler.

And just 'cause I said that it'll be Betrayal. Wait for it to come out and we'll see~

o hay guys ive been avoiding you while you were talking about bp
i dont have it
grammar fail

But Dragon is alive now :o


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> LIST OF NAMES 8D (site is still in progress btw)


Did that exist before yesterday?



Darksong said:


> I tested a few others out... why does it always end in Mist? Or maybe that's just the names. xD


Er, did you type anything in the second box? I know that the null string a lookup for the hash of the nullstring returns mist.


----------



## Darksong

sreservoir said:


> Er, did you type anything in the second box? I know that the null string a lookup for the hash of the nullstring returns mist.


Yes, I did. :D I have no idea what the second sentence means, but I thought the first name went in the first box and the last name went in the second box.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Darksong said:


> Yes, I did. :D


Sill coding error. Did a n mod instead of mod n in the generation. :D



> I have no idea what the second sentence means,


It takes the md5 hex checksum bitwise xor'd with a constant of the input for each box, and add the hex vaslue of every four digits, adds them, and mods that by the number of possibilities. digest of your last name xor digest of 'main' probably gave a 1 or something. It did modulus twice in the generation code, so it still gave a valid answer.

Then again, that was probably mostly incomprehensible, too.



> but I thought the first name went in the first box and the last name went in the second box.


You can think of it that way. It doesn't matter, though; you could enter your mother's maiden name for all it matters.


----------



## ijy

yeah I want to try and get  stonefur out of the generator.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

^good luck.

I know nothing about genorators so...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ijy said:


> yeah I want to try and get  stonefur out of the generator.


13260 possibilities, but if you find one part of it, you don't have to mess with the other part, so that's approximately 221+60=281, which is still not something to do manually.

For the computer, though, trivial.

First 'cd', second 'e'.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Did that exist before yesterday?


Yeah, actually, it did. :x Also on the generator with Lakey Wright I got Blizzardscar, and with my real name I got Kestrelscar.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Was the second the nullstring? Because scar is the result of the nullstring in the second like mist before it.

Also, this. Ouch.


----------



## Munchkin

I get Marshpad with my real name and Nightwatcher with "Dawn Wish".
With other characters in my fic, I get Ryefoot (the prefix of the character's father 0_o), Lizardbreeze from the villain's name, Lakeleg from one of the leaders, Nettlefoot from the future warrior name of a current apprentice, Pebbleflight from the main character's mother...
One of the elders generates Bravemask and one of the most beautiful and very kind warriors gets "Fireear". Fire-ear? Sounds odd xD

lolol having so much fun with this generator =P

~Until next time
Dawnwish


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Was the second the nullstring? Because scar is the result of the nullstring in the second like mist before it.


... what do you mean? Dx


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> ... what do you mean? Dx


nullstring is the string that contains nothing. The thing between the single quotation marks: ''



Melodic Harmony said:


> One of the elders generates Bravemask and one of the most beautiful and very kind warriors gets "Fireear". Fire-ear? Sounds odd xD


well, the prefixes are in this file and the suffixes in this one, so it shouldn't be that hard to find something really ridiculous. Something like Blossomtalon or Sunbee.



> lolol having so much fun with this generator =P


Would you mind donating the equivalent of 0 USD?


----------



## ijy

the warriors forum is annoying me because I cant sign in even though I checked my password like 4 times and all posts have to be approved by a administrator.


----------



## Darksong

I found an elder by accident. XD I was fooling around.

My warrior names get Breezespring and Nighttalon. Cool!

My real name gets Oddfrost. xD

Some random input:

Suicune Spirit = Blossomfall
Celebi Spirit = Duskfall
Raikou Ghost = Grassstorm
Electric Pelipper = Birdblaze
Bright Umbreon = Mottleflight
Midnights Heart = Briarsplash
Sun Luxray = Troutfall

I haven't worked on my fanfiction in forever ;_;


----------



## Taliax

My real name gets Oakstream. :D Cool~
Other stuffs I got:
Taliax Latia: Russetberry (? :P)
Xelac Cael: Foxstep (Cool c:)
Cadyx Cynda: Squirrelpad (Kinda funny)
Timpanni Blumiere: Fallowspring (Sounds nice)
Mofey Toast: Copperstep (Nice sounding but odd)
Latia Taliax: Heavynose (XD)
Ceal Xelac: Shrewscar (Hmm.)
Cynda Cadyx: Bumblestep (:P)


----------



## eevee_em

My real name got Logshine
eevee_em(minus the underscore) got Aspendawn.
I think I'm going to have fun with this generator


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> nullstring is the string that contains nothing. The thing between the single quotation marks: ''


I wrote Wright (and the second time I did it, my last name) into the second box; both times it returned -scar.

Also, writing in names from fanfic ideas (with the prefix in the first box and the suffix in the second):

Eaglekit - Rosetail
Skyflight - Appleleaf
Nightrush - Splashbird
Stormclaw - Bumblefoot
Frostsong - Fawnfang
Cedarfur - Reedspots
Pineclaw - Brightfoot
Nettleslash - Marshmask
Rainbowshine - Ratfoot
Flowkit - Rocktail
Marshfoot - Brokensplash
Jaywing - Moonbelly
Thymeflight - Cinderleaf
Blackthorn - Spottedstep
Shadowblaze - Breezestripe
Lightningcloud - Smallwing
Sunblaze - Troutstripe
Mallowleaf - Splashstep
Robinpelt - Robinjaw
Amberpelt - Beechjaw
Dawnbreeze - Nightpool
Larkfeather - Windthroat
Hawkwing - Lakebelly
Lakestorm - Skyscar (why do all three of the names I put in return -scar, even when they're all completely different? o.O)
Flametail - Graystep


----------



## Taliax

I actually like the name Spotted step, it sounds cool~


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> I wrote Wright (and the second time I did it, my last name) into the second box; both times it returned -scar.


You're a freak. You mess with the md5 hashers around you. Bad Lakestorm!

But really, it's probably just one of those thing you get when working with randomness. It's a one in 226981 chance, but somehow the third person to mess with it hits that chance.



> Lakestorm - Skyscar (why do all three of the names I put in return -scar, even when they're all completely different? o.O)


61 possibilities. It's only a one in about 226981 chance. Anyway, it's hashed and modded (the math way), so it isn't surprising. Anyway, it's better than doing it by the first letter of the word you stick in right? Because that's limited to 676 possibilities.



Taliax said:


> I actually like the name Spotted step, it sounds cool~


I prefer Brambleeyes, though I'm not sure about its coolness value. Dictionary lookup ftw.

Speaking of which, source code for those people who want to use it.


----------



## Taliax

Does anyone know when the first Ravenpaw manga comes out? Or did it come out at the same time as BP?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Moonlit Path ([url said:
			
		

> http://www.freewebs.com/moonlitpath/upcomingbooks.htm)]Title:[/url] Shattered Peace
> Series: Ravenpaw's Path
> Release Date: November 24, 2009


----------



## Autumn

So I decided to put every existing warrior name (plus the ancient Tribe cats) into the generator to see if any of them return other actual warrior names or things like Firefire. Here's what I got:

Blossomkit - Vinetail
Dawncloud - Nightwing
Eaglekit - Rosetail
Falcon Swoop - Smoketalon
Falling Rain - Brightheart
Kestrelpaw - Cloudberry
Leopardfoot - Cloversplash
Marshkit - Brokentail
Mousewhisker - Nightcloud
Mudclaw - Leopardfoot
Petalkit - Rippletail
Pricklekit - Ivytail
Shellheart - Splashsplash
Smokefoot - Cloversplash
Stoneclaw - Brackenfoot
Toadfoot - Cloversplash
Toadkit - Clovertail
Weedwhisker - Ferncloud


----------



## Dragon

Splashsplash >:/

[/lack of content]


----------



## Flora

My real name generates Raindawn.  Which is pretty. ^^

My sis gets Skydawn though. And my other sis gets Heavydawn. ^^


----------



## Taliax

:P Heavydawn
[/alsolackingcontent]


----------



## Flora

Yeah, my first reaction to _that_ one was "...er...Heavydawn? How can a dawn be heavy? o.o"


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ridiculous name is ridiculous
[/morecontentlack]


----------



## Munchkin

I can haz fic character spoiler =3

*shuffles paws awkwardly*

Well, I'm going to draw a cat tonight...but which one? I don't know, but probably one of my fic characters. It's a shame, I'm not very good at long-furred cats and one of my favorite characters has long fur.

~Until next time
Dawnwish


----------



## Autumn

I put my real name into the generator again, and the result I got was _the name I gave a character in a fanfic that was supposed to represent me._


----------



## Dragon

Bad Leafpool, no HTML >:/

My real name gets Flameeye, great.


----------



## Taliax

Leafpool said:


> I put my real name into the generator again, and the result I got was _the name I gave a character in a fanfic that was supposed to represent me._


Which name was?...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> I put my real name into the generator again, and the result I got was _the name I gave a character in a fanfic that was supposed to represent me._


precognition?


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Which name was?...


That'd spoil the fanfic in case I ever post it. D: Put my name in and see for yourself! x3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

My real name got me oakflight,pinestar got Brightleg ...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> That'd spoil the fanfic in case I ever post it. D: Put my name in and see for yourself! x3





Spoiler: potential fanfic; speculation



a fern of some sort? or a storm cloud?





Spoiler: plumbing



i keep ip-result pairs in a file. you _are_ the one who made 454 consecutive requests, yes?





Pinestar said:


> oakflight


oa*t*flight, actually. which makes quite a bit less sense.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Spoiler: plumbing
> 
> 
> 
> i keep ip-result pairs in a file. you _are_ the one who made 454 consecutive requests, yes?


... yes. x3 Also part of your speculation was correct.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> ... yes. x3 Also part of your speculation was correct.





Spoiler: more speculation



I'm guessing Spottedfern. I think I read it somewhere before. Of course, I might just have been hallucinating.


----------



## Dragon

SCREW YOU I'M HOLLYLEAF

oh hai dragon drew something :DDDDDD I like this picture it makes me look like a good artist~



Spoiler: spoiler for spoiler for spoiler



Um.. Rain something? Something storm? :D


----------



## Autumn

... no, this isn't related at all. However, there is a Sunrise-related comic I drew that is currently at my friend's that I'll scan once I get it back.

However, I do have something relevant. This is a very badly-done drawing rendition of this.


----------



## Taliax

Nice pictures, Leafpool and Dragon. I have pretty much nothing else to say. :P


----------



## ijy

you know what sucked about reading bluestars quest is that you knew that they were going to have to kill some cats off because they weren't in the normal series.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

^please use spoiler tags next time

I'll my be able to read BP next week


----------



## Taliax

ijy said:


> you know what sucked about reading bluestars quest is that you knew that they were going to have to kill some cats off because they weren't in the normal series.


Yeah, that did stink. I didn't realize until after reading BP, but 



Spoiler: BP and Into the Wild



Rosetail is in ItW briefly as an elder. I didn't realize this reading it the first time, but she died defending the nursery from ShadowClan or something.


----------



## Autumn

Taliax said:


> Spoiler: BP and Into the Wild
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetail is in ItW briefly as an elder. I didn't realize this reading it the first time, but she died defending the nursery from ShadowClan or something.





Spoiler



Cor-rect. Rosetail probably wouldn't have actually existed if people hadn't kept nagging Vicky, going "Who's Rosetail? Do you have any backstory for her?" when Vicky didn't even know who Rosetail _was_ (I think whichever author wrote the book added it in). Maybe then she was planning to write Code of the Clans when she realized "oh shit, the fans keep bugging me about Rosetail, saying she was an elder in Into the Wild and all. This is gonna end up in Bluestar's Prophecy, isn't it? I gotta put her in somehow. Thistleclaw, you're getting a sister."

AND THUS A LEGEND WAS BORN


----------



## ijy

Taliax said:


> Yeah, that did stink. I didn't realize until after reading BP, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BP and Into the Wild
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetail is in ItW briefly as an elder. I didn't realize this reading it the first time, but she died defending the nursery from ShadowClan or something.





Spoiler: bp



yeah I realized it the moment roestail got her warrior  name


----------



## Autumn

a member of Wands and Worlds said:
			
		

> No, really! Brit fans of the Warriors and Seekers series rejoice, because Erin Hunter (read: Vicky Holmes) is coming to Waterstone’s Worcester on Saturday 24th October, and will be with us from 10am-4pm to sign books, chat with fans and join in the fun and games.


8D for all you English fans out there~


----------



## Dragon

FFFF I have to stop dropping by here until I read BP since I keep looking at the spoilerssss DD:


----------



## Munchkin

I've been reading the spoilers, but I don't particularly mind. By the time I get the book, I'll have forgotten what was in these spoilers xD
I'm sorry, but these spoiler tags don't prevent me from doing anything. On the contrary, they're really quite enticing.

Oh, yeah, this post has no worthwhile substance. I'm still too poor to afford the books I don't have ;_;

*hopes she didn't use the fancy words incorrectly*


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I guess I'd better join this club now!
A friend lent me the first book during a school trip at the end of May. I thought it was awesome, so she gave me the next two to read over the summer. I finished them in about 2 weeks though, so I had to wait until I was back at school until I could continue. Since then I've managed to zoom through the next couple of books, and I've just started reading Moonrise, while my friend still hasn't started Midnight. Hehe.
I've ordered Dawn and Starlight too, they should arrive sometime this week.
I'm _trying_ not to look at all the spoilers but... uh, I guess I'm not trying hard enough. At least I'm also likely to forget what's in them.

I has an art, too. Scourge, my favourite baddie.
Aaaand the friend I mentioned doodled Tigerclaw, her favourite baddie. We both agreed that it's the best picture ever.
I also made my little group of friends into Warriors, and gave us all names which are mostly similar to our real names or nicknames... Except Moonshadow. Leafsong is me, Sillyface is the one who introduced me and Tawnythroat is the one who I introduced. Sillyface has curly hair, and she's a bit smaller because I made her an apprentice to annoy her :P

Soooo... hi :D


----------



## Autumn

Like greencough, we are infecting the world. >D

Who's your favorite character so far?


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I dunno, there's so many to choose from! Squirrelpaw and Leafpaw are my favourites so far in this series, definitely. For the first series... I think Ravenpaw, Cinderpelt and Yellowfang. Medicine cats seem to be good at being my favourites for some reason.
Man, that was tricky.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Like greencough, we are infecting the world. >D


Oh no! Catmint!


----------



## Munchkin

Ooh, an artist in the group! Be prepared to get run over by a truck of requests for fan characters xD

I actually might command you to draw request my own characters some time, after some more little ice breakers and we all get to know each other =3

When you read Po3, you'll love that series' medicine cats too~


----------



## shadow_lugia

Has it ever occured to anyone that the mountains the Clans crossed in Dawn are actually the Pennines?

Yeah, I remember that they live in England.

Also, I reread Forest of Secrets, and personally think that Firestar will lose his last life by drowning. Water didn't destroy fire... yet.

It'd also be cool if he drowned in the Moonpool. Might be interesting, and would also make sense for the series title "Omen of the Stars."


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> Also, I reread Forest of Secrets, and personally think that Firestar will lose his last life by drowning. Water didn't destroy fire... yet.





Spoiler: Bluestar's Prophecy



I thought the prophecy referred to Bluestar all along? Although it does add a new twist onto the original prophecy (Fire alone can save our Clan), because if Bluestar's fire too then it means that both Firestar and Bluestar will save the Clan. And we all know how Bluestar risks her final life to save Firestar and ThunderClan in ADP...


----------



## Taliax

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: Bluestar's Prophecy
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the prophecy referred to Bluestar all along? Although it does add a new twist onto the original prophecy (Fire alone can save our Clan), because if Bluestar's fire too then it means that both Firestar and Bluestar will save the Clan. And we all know how Bluestar risks her final life to save Firestar and ThunderClan in ADP...


EPIC PLOT TWISTS

Wait, that supposed to put the Quote from RainbowRayquaza in there too. Whoops.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

My new books got here today! Just in time, because I finished Moonrise just last night.

Requests? I s'pose that would be fine sometimes, as long as it's made _very_ clear what they're meant to look like. I'm glad my drawings are liked :D

Also guys, call me Rainbow if you want, it's just a bit weird to see the whole RainbowRayquaza being used these days.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Where is Waterstone? If it's in England, unfortunately I won't be able to go to the event DDDD:


----------



## Autumn

Cryptica said:


> Where is Waterstone? If it's in England, unfortunately I won't be able to go to the event DDDD:


I specifically said that it was :D for the English people. Somebody on Wands and Worlds is holding Vicky's first UK event in their own bookstore. :D


----------



## Tailsy

I-In England?

...

...

/fml


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darn it, I want to go to an event D:

I've only been to the one on Wands and Worlds...


----------



## Autumn

I've been to two real life Vickytours and... I think three author chats. Wish I knew when/where the next tour will be, though. D:


----------



## shadow_lugia

I dunno much about events, but if they have book signings then I want all 33 of mine signed~


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> I dunno much about events, but if they have book signings then I want all 33 of mine signed~


I would too, but I'm not sure Vicky would appreciate you handing her all 33 books and going "SIGN THEM". xD So far the most I've brought to the signings is three, and next time I think I'll take Code of the Clans, Bluestar's Prophecy, Long Shadows and maybe Eclipse and Sunrise, and also maybe The Fourth Apprentice if it's out when the tour happens.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

^that's six. I've never really understood the point of book signings. More or less, sit/stand/whatever around and sign books. Much more efficient let people order their books signed in the first place and get them signed in the author's spare time. Which also avoids the problem of the said author suddenly getting a crazy idea and scribbling it on the book it's currently signing. At least, sometimes I do that to my homework.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> ^that's six. I've never really understood the point of book signings. More or less, sit/stand/whatever around and sign books. Much more efficient let people order their books signed in the first place and get them signed in the author's spare time. Which also avoids the problem of the said author suddenly getting a crazy idea and scribbling it on the book it's currently signing. At least, sometimes I do that to my homework.


Eh, I got specific "Thank you for the awesome family tree!"s in two of my copies, though. It makes them even more special. :D


----------



## ijy

I started reading the warrior series for the 4th or 5th time (I forget which I have lost track)
after reading bluestars prophesy (which I got on the day it came out) considering its sort of a prequel to into the wild.


----------



## Evolutionary

Can anyone think of an awesome Warrior name or two for Bronzepaw?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

data file:


		Code:
	

bee
belly
berry
bird
blaze
briar
breeze
brook
claw
cloud
dapple
dawn
ear
eye
eyes
face
fall
fang
feather
fern
fire
flight
flower
foot
frost
fur
heart
jaw
leaf
leg
mask
mist
nose
pad
pelt
pool
poppy
puddle
scar
shade
shine
song
splash
spring
spirit
spots
step
stem
storm
stream
stripe
tail
talon
throat
tooth
watcher
water
whisker
wind
wing

I vote Bronzepuddle.

It would help to have a description...


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'M A KITTYPET!?!?!?!?!?!

I'm thinking of changing my name now...
Does anyone know pinestar's warrior name?


----------



## ijy

no but how about pinescent (lol) or pinestorm (no seriously I like pinestorm).


----------



## shadow_lugia

Pineclaw, Pineleaf, or Pinefrost wouldn't be awful I suppose.

I personally like Bronzepool.


----------



## Autumn

I had a dream that Cloudstar's warrior name was Cloudshadow. Even though it was a dream, that is officially his canon name in my head. x3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'll keep my name,I finished the book and pinestar joined starclan.

I cried at the end knowing that Bluestar  was going to die,ever since them my cat has has started to be super nice to me XD

Pinestar~


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool: Do you have any notes from when you made that family tree? Making data files from images is kind of frustrating.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Leafpool: Do you have any notes from when you made that family tree? Making data files from images is kind of frustrating.


Not really, but I could try and send you a text version...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

That would be fine; could you send it in an email or something?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> That would be fine; could you send it in an email or something?


Sure; can I have your email address then?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

sreservoir [at] gmail [dot] com; thanks.


----------



## Autumn

Mkay, it's sent. I couldn't format because I can't attach files to my emails as I have a Mac and I couldn't get anything else to transfer from Pages to the email properly...

... hopefully the data isn't that hard to read...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

It wasn't that hard to read, but I didn't read it anyway; it was regular, anyway. I stuffed it into a program and took the resulting data structure.

And so, I now have this family tree thingy. You type the name of the cat and it shows you stuff, like the littermates and kit. Well, until you ask about unknown.


----------



## Autumn

The Warriors Adventure Game got put up on the site~!

It's a group RP-style thing; would anybody like to form a group of TCoD members that plays the game?

(Not too sure I'll be in it, though - I'm just suggesting it. I don't like RPs all that much, even though it looks very interesting.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> The Warriors Adventure Game got put up on the site~!
> 
> It's a group RP-style thing; would anybody like to form a group of TCoD members that plays the game?
> 
> (Not too sure I'll be in it, though - I'm just suggesting it. I don't like RPs all that much, even though it looks very interesting.)


Muddy_paw_ is six moons old, apparently. Er.

In other news, there are a _lot_ of cats with unknown {parents,littermates,mates,kits}:



			
				Program Output said:
			
		

> parent:	brightflower, cloudberry, darkflower, dawncloud, featherstorm, flight, gorsestar, graypool, greenflower, hawkfoot, lilyfur, lizardstripe, morningmist, mudclaw, oakleaf, poolcloud, pricklenose, ryewhisker, snowbird, star, sunspots, swoop, unknown, whitetail, windstar, wing
> 
> litter:	foxy
> 
> mate:	ashfoot, beechstar, brightflower, brindleface, cherryfeather, clovertail, crookedstar, daisytail, darkflower, dawncloud, dawnflower, emberstar, fallowtail, featherstorm, fernshade, flight, frostfur, goldenflower, gorsetail, graymist, graypool, greenflower, hawkfoot, hayberry, icewing, jake, lilyfur, lilystem, lowbranch, mistyfoot, morningflower, morningmist, mosspelt, nightwing, oakleaf, poolcloud, poppycloud, pricklenose, princess, redtail, robinwing, snowbird, speckle, splashnose, star, sunspots, sweetbriar, swoop, tallpoppy, unknown, whitetail, wing
> 
> kit:	applekit, ashfur, badgerpaw, barley, beetlekit, bouncepaw, brackenfur, brightheart, brindleface, brook, cherrytail, cinderpelt, cloudberry, cloudtail, crookedstar, crowfeather, daisy, driftkit, eaglekit, fallowkit, featherwhisker, ferncloud, firestar, floss, flowerstar, foxy, frisk, frostfur, goosefeather, gorsepaw, grasskit, graymist, graypool, ice, jet, lily, mallowpaw, marshkit, minnowkit, minnowpaw, moonflower, moss, mossfire, mothpelt, mottlepaw, oakheart, pebble, pebblepaw, pepper, petalkit, pinestar, pricklekit, princess, reedwhisker, rockpaw, rose, runningkit, sandstorm, screech, sedgepaw, silverstream, skywatcher, smallkit, smokepaw, snake, sneezepaw, sparrowpelt, specklepaw, splash, stoneclaw, sunstar, swallowpaw, swiftpaw, talon, thistlepaw, thornclaw, thrushwing, tinypaw, toadfoot, tumblekit, twig, unknown, violet, wildkit, willowkit, willowshine, wolfkit


----------



## Evolutionary

Finallllyyy!!!!, Firestar's Quest at the library! *reads*

<3 SkyClan

God I'm late...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Leafpool said:


> The Warriors Adventure Game got put up on the site~!
> 
> It's a group RP-style thing; would anybody like to form a group of TCoD members that plays the game?
> 
> (Not too sure I'll be in it, though - I'm just suggesting it. I don't like RPs all that much, even though it looks very interesting.)


What site is this?


----------



## Autumn

The actual website. warriorcats.com.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I just figured out that on October 21st my two kittens will be 6 moons old, so I invented some potential apprentice names for them, Shadowpaw and Cherrypaw... I'd only ever do a naming ceremony if I was completely alone in the house though lol. And, uh, they wouldn't have any mentors because their parents don't like them anymore.
Also got the last two books of the New Prophecy and finished the 5th. I'm so glad that Brambleclaw and Squirrelflight are back together again! But I am also filled with woe at the loss of one of my beloved medicine cats :'(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Spoilers of the Clans is filled with randomness and hilarious mistakes.

Tigerclan was killed by Blood, the leader of BloodClan, and Riverstar would skip Gatherings if he could. But eh.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Spoilers of the Clans is filled with randomness and hilarious mistakes.
> 
> Tigerclan was killed by Blood, the leader of BloodClan, and Riverstar would skip Gatherings if he could. But eh.


... There are so many mistakes in the other books it's not even funny though. D:


----------



## Jason-Kun

I finally got Bluestar's Prophecy. This is going to be epic.


----------



## Autumn

Random new recent fact: the third book of OotS is called Night Whispers.


----------



## Dragon

Leafpool said:


> The Warriors Adventure Game got put up on the site~!
> 
> It's a group RP-style thing; would anybody like to form a group of TCoD members that plays the game?
> 
> (Not too sure I'll be in it, though - I'm just suggesting it. I don't like RPs all that much, even though it looks very interesting.)


WHAT [/late]

MUST GO SEE NOW

ohey guys ;O Haven't seen you in a while. Was avoiding the flying spoilers.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I don't get the Warriors Adventure Game... how do I do anything, really? Although, once it's explained (I can't read the rules because the images block everything), I'd like to form a group of TCoD members.


----------



## Munchkin

It's basically instructions involving stats, game mechanics, and the like. And turning that stuff into an RP. But we still have to draw our characters, invent names, plot, and all that. I'm not really that big on the idea - they're pretty much giving us restrictions and rules.

But hey, you might want to check it out yourself. It might interest you!
As for myself - I haven't RP'ed in quite a while, and I don't see any reaosn why I should jump back in.
Haven't worked on my fanfic in forever, either, and I still need to buy all those books that I _still_ don't have.

~Until next time
Dawnwish


----------



## Dragon

It vaguely reminds me of D&D. >_o If anyone wants to play, though, I'm up for it..?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Exactly. It's like taking D&D, taking out anything that wouldn't work in the universe, and generally simplifying stuff.


----------



## ijy

Leafpool said:


> The Warriors Adventure Game got put up on the site~!
> 
> It's a group RP-style thing; would anybody like to form a group of TCoD members that plays the game?
> 
> (Not too sure I'll be in it, though - I'm just suggesting it. I don't like RPs all that much, even though it looks very interesting.)


yeah sure just pm me when you want to start it.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I can't see the instructions because foresty warrior images are popping up all over the pdf D:


----------



## Flora

I looked at it and I kinda want to play too!


----------



## eevee_em

I haven't really RPed before, but I'll give it a shot if other people joined.


----------



## Dragon

Cryptica said:


> I can't see the instructions because foresty warrior images are popping up all over the pdf D:


Maybe try saving the pdf? Or downloading it? *shrug*

oheythar


----------



## blazheirio889

BOOM. I has joined!

...Dragon notified me of the existence of this club. Some Warriors fan I am, not even noticing this >.> And I have no idea what you guys are talking about, so I'll sit back and lurk for a bit before posting stuff.


----------



## Autumn

blazheirio889 said:


> And I have no idea what you guys are talking about, so I'll sit back and lurk for a bit before posting stuff.


The adventure game recently posted on the main website.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

(I'm alive, folks!)

Well, I've just finished Bluestar's prophecy, and I thought the first half or so was _great._ The rest, I found way too sped up.



Spoiler



I really wish that we were able to see the death of Thistleclaw, or at least given some more viewing of Tigerstar's descent into darkness. Same for the life of Bluestar _after_ she became leader. I suppose those were skipped over to save space, and because they weren't important to Bluestar's rise to power.

Also, (And I am positive this has been talked about earlier in the thread, but I don't have to time to check) what was with the sudden change in Mosskit's gender?



Anywho, the book wasn't exactly how I imagined it, but it was pretty close.


----------



## Autumn

Exo-Raikou said:


> Also, (And I am positive this has been talked about earlier in the thread, but I don't have to time to check) what was with the sudden change in Mosskit's gender?


There was no explanation given for that, ever.

o.O


----------



## ijy

wait when was that ever indicated?


----------



## Munchkin

I'm kind of late, but today I went to the mall and bought four of the books I was missing. Now I have 26/30 of the Warriors books~

I've started CotC2, and I'll read BP tonight. The ones I'm missing now are Into the Woods, Eclipse, Long Shadows, and Sunrise. I'm missing ItW because they were out of stock, but somehow still had copies of Escape from the Forest and Return to the Clans 0_o


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> The ones I'm missing now are [...] Eclipse, Long Shadows, and Sunrise.


Hurry up and get them, TFA (which comes out in just under two weeks) promises to be epic! D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Two weeks? So I can buy tfa with my Thanksgiving shopping fund?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Two weeks? So I can buy tfa with my Thanksgiving shopping fund?


Depends when you get said fund. :V

ALSO: CLICK, CLICK, AND CLICK


----------



## Jason-Kun

I'm grounded from books. Mom's not getting me TFA for Christmas like she said she would. *Sniffles.*


----------



## eevee_em

Leafpool said:


> ALSO: CLICK, CLICK, AND CLICK


Those book covers are awesome, especially _Battles of the Clans_


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Random new recent fact: the third book of OotS is called Night Whispers.


Night Whispers is such a cool name.


----------



## ijy

What is the second book called?


----------



## Autumn

ijy said:


> What is the second book called?


Fading Echoes.

Also TFA comes out tomorrow~! I'll be getting a large group of my friends to walk up to the bookstore with me after school. :D


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Sillyface lent me a lot of books today... I've got the 2nd and 3rd books of Power of Three, Cats of the Clans and Rise of Scourge, but she wants the last two back tomorrow so I'd better be a speedyreader.
Who was it again that said I'd like the medicine cats in this series? Cause yeah, you're already right.


----------



## Autumn

Spoiler: TFA



_HE BROKE THE STICK.

HE BROKE THE FUCKING STICK.

JAYXSTICK IS RUINED FOREVER ;~;_

(also! Jayfeather vs Brokentail gogogo)


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'm getting TFA in less than an hour =D


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> _HE BROKE THE STICK.
> 
> HE BROKE THE FUCKING STICK.
> 
> JAYXSTICK IS RUINED FOREVER ;~;_
> 
> (also! Jayfeather vs Brokentail gogogo)





Spoiler: TFA



JAYFEATHER YOU IDIOT!

WHY THE HELL DID YOU BREAK THE STICK?



I'm getting the book shortly before Christmas if I'm lucky. ^_^


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> _HE BROKE THE STICK.
> 
> HE BROKE THE FUCKING STICK.
> 
> JAYXSTICK IS RUINED FOREVER ;~;_
> 
> (also! Jayfeather vs Brokentail gogogo)


No.
NO.
NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## shadow_lugia

@ExoRaikou: 



Spoiler



Actually, Tigerstar's evil-ness began in the prologue of Into the Wild. Remember how he argued with Redtail and kept on glaring until the scene ended? Yeah, that was him thinking that he would be better than Redtail, causing him to later murder him and then do all the other stuff.

I always wondered why people thought that was the battle that Redtail died in. I mean, it doesn't line up at all. ThunderClan won in that battle, and Rusty didn't get his apprentice name _before the prophecy was made._



@Leafpool: NOOOOOOOOOOOO *fetches tape*

Oh, I'd enjoy roleplaying that thing too.


----------



## ijy

SO EXITED TFA  YAY!!!!!


----------



## Autumn

shadow_lugia said:


> @ExoRaikou:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tigerstar's evil-ness began in the prologue of Into the Wild. Remember how he argued with Redtail and kept on glaring until the scene ended? Yeah, that was him thinking that he would be better than Redtail, causing him to later murder him and then do all the other stuff.
> 
> I always wondered why people thought that was the battle that Redtail died in. I mean, it doesn't line up at all. ThunderClan won in that battle, and Rusty didn't get his apprentice name _before the prophecy was made._


Bluestar's Prophecy writes it as (sort of) beginning before even then.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

shadow_lugia said:


> @ExoRaikou:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tigerstar's evil-ness began in the prologue of Into the Wild. Remember how he argued with Redtail and kept on glaring until the scene ended? Yeah, that was him thinking that he would be better than Redtail, causing him to later murder him and then do all the other stuff.
> 
> I always wondered why people thought that was the battle that Redtail died in. I mean, it doesn't line up at all. ThunderClan won in that battle, and Rusty didn't get his apprentice name _before the prophecy was made._
> 
> 
> 
> @Leafpool: NOOOOOOOOOOOO *fetches tape*
> 
> Oh, I'd enjoy roleplaying that thing too.


(Spoilers and theories regarding TFA ahead)



Spoiler



True. But as Leafpool said (and as The Rise of Scourge demonstrated) His descent somewhat began when Thistleclaw took him under his wing, or even before then, when Pinestar abandoned the Clan

I just finished TFA today, and the stick breaking left me a bit depressed, as did the fact that RiverClan cats with "tail" suffixes are all doomed.

*ahem* I get the feeling that Breezepelt signed his death warrant when he attacked Poppyfrost and Jayfeather. I'm calling his being killed off in book Five or book Four. I'm also wondering if (since cats from the Dark Forest can now appear in real time) Hawkfrost will show up in RiverClan at some point and reveal the fact that Mothwing's sign was planted... by _her!_

Also (and this is a HUGE Spoiler Theory) should Firestar be killed permanently, I'm going to guess it'll be Real-Time Tigerstar, or hunters. That's right, Twoleg hunters.


----------



## Autumn

Spoiler



Well, Firestar _is_ going to be killed off for real; that's been confirmed by Vicky. My money's on killing Tigerstar but then not being able to handle the wounds he was given and dying as a result.

But that'd be a little too convenient, wouldn't it? I'd love to see Jayfeather kill Tigerstar in revenge because he killed Firestar. xD


----------



## Jason-Kun

Exo-Raikou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if (since cats from the Dark Forest can now appear in real time) Hawkfrost will show up in RiverClan at some point and reveal the fact that Mothwing's sign was planted... by _her!_


 Whoa! This just gave me a new theory. If cats from the Dark Forest can show up in real-time, do you think that means StarClan cats'll be able to show up soon as well?


----------



## Autumn

Jason-Kun said:


> Whoa! This just gave me a new theory. If cats from the Dark Forest can show up in real-time, do you think that means StarClan cats'll be able to show up soon as well?


It's so much more tense if only the Dark Forest cats can show up in the real world though. D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I was just reading Bluestar's and found that an instance of Brokenpaw out with Raggedpelt; but then in one of the first series, it mentions Brokenkit being Yellowfang and Ragged_star_'s kit, which doesn't make sense unless there was another Broken- in ShadowClan the generation before, which I can't find.


----------



## Autumn

I thought Raggedstar was already leader when Brokenpaw showed up? Unless I missed something.

Consistency errors abound in Warriors, though! You should know that by now. xD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

sreservoir said:


> Raggedpelt;


I'll find the page number some other time.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I'll find the page number some other time.


I know, I saw the word "Raggedpelt", I just was under the impression that he was Raggedstar when the incident took place. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

p447, second page of chapter 38:



> "And there was a fight," Leopardfoot breathed.
> "At the Gathering?" Bluefur was shocked.
> "A new ShadowClan apprentice called *Brokenpaw* went for two RiverClan apprentices. Oakheart had to break it up."


some BluexOak daydreaming, Tigerclaw wants to join in;


> "... *Cedarstar* was so embarrassed. He assigned *Brokenpaw* to clean th elders' den for the next moon. You should have seen *Raggedpelt*'s face when he did that. He was furious. He acted like he was proud that *Brokenpaw* nearly shredded two apprentices." Leopardfoot shook her head. "ShadowClan is turning into a bunch of fox-hearts."


Instances of Brokenpaw, Cedarstar, and Raggedpelt in bold. (Admittedly, Raggedpelt was deputy, but it still doesn't make much sense.)



Leafpool said:


> Consistency errors abound in Warriors, though! You should know that by now. xD


Well, yes, but I can still complain about them, yes?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Instances of Brokenpaw, Cedarstar, and Raggedpelt in bold. (Admittedly, Raggedpelt was deputy, but it still doesn't make much sense.)


I stand corrected. :/



> Well, yes, but I can still complain about them, yes?


Yeah. I'm just saying don't be surprised when you come across them. xD


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Spoiler



Something's been bugging me for a while; something that has nothing to do with Darkstripe not being mentioned in Cats of the Clans, or how two of the three book sixes end with the main character killing their half brother:

There's always talk left and right of a warriors movie. From what I know, it doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon. But if it _should_ ever happen- and I imagine it could be done a la Chronicles of Narnia animation - who would be the voice actors? The only one I think would be a perfect fit would be Christopher Lee as Tigerstar. Other than that, no ideas.

Of course, this is assuming a movie is ever made, which doesn't seem too likely.


----------



## Autumn

Exo-Raikou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Something's been bugging me for a while; something that has nothing to do with Darkstripe not being mentioned in Cats of the Clans, or how two of the three book sixes end with the main character killing their half brother:
> 
> There's always talk left and right of a warriors movie. From what I know, it doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon. But if it _should_ ever happen- and I imagine it could be done a la Chronicles of Narnia animation - who would be the voice actors? The only one I think would be a perfect fit would be Christopher Lee as Tigerstar. Other than that, no ideas.
> 
> Of course, this is assuming a movie is ever made, which doesn't seem too likely.


Vicky's trying to get a movie production started but they're not having that much success yet.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Exo-Raikou said:


> Something's been bugging me for a while; something that has nothing to do with Darkstripe not being mentioned in Cats of the Clans, or how two of the three book sixes end with the main character killing their half brother:


And the other one ended with a main character taking a Dropped A Bridge On Him!


----------



## Exo-Raikou

sreservoir said:


> And the other one ended with a main character taking a Dropped A Bridge On Him!


When did that happen in Sunrise? I was referring to how Firestar killed Scourge, who is his half brother, and how Brambleclaw killed Hawkfrost, who is his half brother.


----------



## Autumn

Exo-Raikou said:


> When did that happen in Sunrise? I was referring to how Firestar killed Scourge, who is his half brother, and how Brambleclaw killed Hawkfrost, who is his half brother.


replace bridge with tunnel


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Leafpool said:


> replace bridge with tunnel





Spoiler



That too is true. Which makes me wonder if Breezepelt will die in book six by way of being killed by one of his two half brothers Lionblaze or have a tunnel collapse on him too. That would be an odd coincidence.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Exo-Raikou said:


> When did that happen in Sunrise? I was referring to how Firestar killed Scourge, who is his half brother, and how Brambleclaw killed Hawkfrost, who is his half brother.


look up 'dropped a bridge on him' on tvtropes. if you're willing to be trapped there for a few hours, anyway.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> It's so much more tense if only the Dark Forest cats can show up in the real world though. D:


But Hazeltail ((? I think that was Poppyfrost's sister)) implied/ said that StarClan would help them fight the Dark Forest cats. 

New theory: The cat that helped Breezepelt is either Darkstripe or Brokenstar.

What's this I hear about cat's with a -tail suffix being doomed?


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Jason-Kun said:


> But Hazeltail ((? I think that was Poppyfrost's sister)) implied/ said that StarClan would help them fight the Dark Forest cats.
> 
> New theory: The cat that helped Breezepelt is either Darkstripe or Brokenstar.
> 
> What's this I hear about cat's with a -tail suffix being doomed?


RiverClan cats with -tail suffixes, to be specific. I could go even more specific and say that they're doomed to be killed off on long journeys.

Feathertail and Rippletail were both RiverClan cats who went on a long journey with cats of other Clans that also involved them encountering strange and unfamiliar animals. Both of these cats were killed during a battle with said animals.

Brokentail and Redtail haven't fared too well either, and Longtail was knocked out of the main game pretty early on. If it weren't for the fact that Hazeltail is still standing (Honeyfern is the dead sibling of Poppyfrost) then I'd say that all -tail suffixed cats are marked to be killed off.


----------



## Autumn

So I posted a topic on the other forum I'm on about "if Warriors characters were human, what clothes would you give them?"

This was someone's suggestion for Onestar, so I went and drew it. xD

What clothes/hairstyles would /you/ give Warriors characters if they were human?


----------



## Munchkin

I'd give Tigerstar something like a dark trench coat.
Ferncloud would get something seductive xD

And yes, I've returned from the dead! At long last, I managed to purchase the rest of the main series books that I was missing! I'm only missing Into the Woods and...Shattered Peace, was it? But yes, I've finished Eclipse and I'm on about chapter 4 of Long Shadows.

Eclipse was _hilarious_! "StarClan's killed the sun!"

Also, after I read Bluestar's Prophecy twice, I noticed something.


Spoiler: family trees



Since they made Frostfur and Brindleface littermates, wouldn't WhitewingxBirchfall be some sort of incest? They're like cousins or something, right? Did the Erins not notice this, or did they decide that it's okay because these are cats?



It's good to finally have something new to read again <3


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I'd give Tigerstar something like a dark trench coat.


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING



> Ferncloud would get something seductive xD


Someone suggested drawing her kind of fat and with a sundress, so I did and added the line "Dustpelt says I'm sexy!"



> Also, after I read Bluestar's Prophecy twice, I noticed something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: family trees
> 
> 
> 
> Since they made Frostfur and Brindleface littermates, wouldn't WhitewingxBirchfall be some sort of incest? They're like cousins or something, right? Did the Erins not notice this, or did they decide that it's okay because these are cats?
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to finally have something new to read again <3


Second cousins, in fact. Then again, Squirrelflight and Brambleclaw are apparently second cousins too since Sandstorm's apparently Redtail's kid and Redtail's Leopardfoot's younger brother so. 

Also here.


----------



## Munchkin

Awww, Jayfeather is so cute I want to cuddle him~! <3

I can feel this topic's anticipation for FE :<


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I can feel this topic's anticipation for FE :<


Hey, _I'm_ excited for FE! I just didn't get a chance to show it because I was the last one that posted here and nobody replied to it until now. D:

HOPEFUL CONVERSATION SPARK: So, did you like TFA? I certainly did - I thought it was a nice way to begin the fourth series. There are a _lot_ of people who complain that the series should have ended ages ago, but the authors managed to keep up the action in the series by including the giant twist in TFA! Did anyone else like it? What'd you think of it? :P

Also Poppyfrost is officially awesome.


----------



## Munchkin

When I first read the Allegiances in TFA, I instantly disliked Berrynose even more, if that was possible. I never liked him in the first place. I actually yelled, "TRAITOR!" when I saw it, sitting in my room, past midnight =3

Dovepaw is epic and I want to cuddle her to death and she should get an EPIC warrior name and she's really smart and oh did I mention that she's _epic_?

Poppyfrost is pretty cool, though.

Also, where did Jaggedtooth go? I doubt he's in StarClan, but has he ever been mentioned in the Dark Forest?
Aaaand I support this war! >=D

And I'm sorry, I _swear_ I replied to this already! Maybe it lagged and the post didn't go through? I'm sorry.
ily Leafpool =3


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Dovepaw is epic and I want to cuddle her to death and she should get an EPIC warrior name and she's really smart and oh did I mention that she's _epic_?


She is awesome and she also has ASPERGER'S. No seriously, she does. xD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Melodic Harmony said:


> When I first read the Allegiances in TFA, I instantly disliked Berrynose even more, if that was possible. I never liked him in the first place. I actually yelled, "TRAITOR!" when I saw it, sitting in my room, past midnight =3


wait, what in the allegiances makes Berrynose out as a traitor? I just got my book out to see, so I'm probably overlooking something.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> wait, what in the allegiances makes Berrynose out as a traitor? I just got my book out to see, so I'm probably overlooking something.


Poppyfrost is expecting Berrynose's kits, not long after Honeyfern's death.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Poppyfrost is expecting Berrynose's kits, not long after Honeyfern's death.


even humans and foxes and all sorts of other things do it! so many species can't be wrong!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> even humans and foxes and all sorts of other things do it! so many species can't be wrong!


True, but in Warriors most characters actually stay true to their original mates (exceptions amount to Graystripe - and Silverstream pretty much said it was okay anyway - and Crowfeather - whose relationship with Feathertail caused much internal conflict when Leafpool came around, and then the relationship with Leafpool caused problems between Leafpool and Nightcloud in Po3). Berrynose just went "NOOOO HONEYFmaybe I can go out with Poppyfrost instead"


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> True, but in Warriors most characters actually stay true to their original mates (exceptions amount to Graystripe - and Silverstream pretty much said it was okay anyway - and Crowfeather - whose relationship with Feathertail caused much internal conflict when Leafpool came around, and then the relationship with Leafpool caused problems between Leafpool and Nightcloud in Po3). Berrynose just went "NOOOO HONEYFmaybe I can go out with Poppyfrost instead"


Honeyfern was the one Mousefur said "The last thing she ever did was grab me a vole" about after she got bitten by a snake, yes? Also, all manner of stupid toms. Though you do have to account for time passage. There was enough time for Rainwhisker to have a falling branch dropped on him between  Sunset and The Sight. Do we know how much time is between Sunset and TFA?


----------



## eevee_em

Around the time I finished reading TNP I thought wouldn't it be cool if the cats from the the Dark Forest had a war with StarClan and Firestar or some other chosen one got involved. Now look what's happening.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Honeyfern was the one Mousefur said "The last thing she ever did was grab me a vole" about after she got bitten by a snake, yes? Also, all manner of stupid toms. Though you do have to account for time passage. There was enough time for Rainwhisker to have a falling branch dropped on him between  Sunset and The Sight. Do we know how much time is between Sunset and TFA?





Spoiler



Yup, that's Honeyfern. And yes, I realize that there was the possibility of time passage, but I must point out that Berrynose and Poppyfrost were already growing close _during Sunrise_ after Honeyfern's death...

I like Jayfeather's opinion on the matter. "How the hell does he have _two_ she-cats padding after him?!"


----------



## Munchkin

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like Jayfeather's opinion on the matter. "How the hell does he have _two_ she-cats padding after him?!"





Spoiler



"How the hell does such an arrogant bastard have _two_ apparently sensible she-cats padding after him?"


=3
Okay, so he didn't exactly use such rude words, but he did say something about them being "apparently sensible" or something similar, iirc =3

Since I knew what was going to happen in the second half of Po3 because of reading the spoilers here, it pretty much just amused me. Wasn't as shocking when I read the books as when I read that stuff here, so I was able to point and laugh >:D


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Since I knew what was going to happen in the second half of Po3 because of reading the spoilers here, it pretty much just amused me. Wasn't as shocking when I read the books as when I read that stuff here, so I was able to point and laugh >:D


But you must admit that 



Spoiler: Long Shadows which prolly doesn't need spoiler tags but I'll put them there anyway



Jayfeather's time-travelling sequence in Long Shadows was surprising anyway! IT WAS A PARADOX



Also: 



Spoiler: TFA



If Breezepelt had (pointlessly - that scene was so weird... why would Jayfeather have any motive to kill Poppyfrost, considering he _saved her life_ in The Sight?) killed Poppyfrost, I bet Berrynose would be going out with Cinderheart now |D *shot* I don't think Cinderheart likes him as much as her sisters.



Random Jayfeather thing: He appears to hate the world and everyone in it but he's really a good guy at heart. You know, in the eight months between The Sight and Dark River it was commonly thought that he would be the evil one because of his words at the end of TS ("One day we shall be so powerful that we will command even StarClan!") but really he's a very good guy. I mean people keep getting all over him for being blind, especially early in the series, and he gets all "STOP TALKING ABOUT ME LIKE I'M USELESS" but then he turns around and saves their lives. :x And not because Leafpool asks him to either - look what he's willing to do to save the cats that patronized him when they've all got greencough in Long Shadows; look at how he specifically tries to make sure Poppyfrost and Cinderheart are all right (even before he knows the truth about Cinderheart) after Poppyfrost gets sick and Cinderheart falls from a tree in the first two books; look at how he goes to such lengths to help ShadowClan in Long Shadows. Really he's a kind soul who would do anything to help his Clanmates, even though they don't treat him with the same courtesy. <33333


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> But you must admit that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Shadows which prolly doesn't need spoiler tags but I'll put them there anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Jayfeather's time-travelling sequence in Long Shadows was surprising anyway! IT WAS A PARADOX


I don't understand why Jay's Wing disappeared buy Jaypaw didn't. Also, it's not a paradox, it's a self-fulfillment. Iff a then b, iff b then a, as opposed to iff a then b, iff not b then a or some sort of that.

immediately afterward: I hope Leafpool doesn't name me Jaywing. I wouldn't be able to live with that. would have been interesting, though.

also, has anyone done the relationships for BP and TFA, not necessarily in a image?


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> If Breezepelt had (pointlessly - that scene was so weird... why would Jayfeather have any motive to kill Poppyfrost, considering he _saved her life_ in The Sight?) killed Poppyfrost, I bet Berrynose would be going out with Cinderheart now |D *shot* I don't think Cinderheart likes him as much as her sisters.





Spoiler: TFA



Well of course she doesn't, she's in love with Jayfeather who probably returns her feeling but wno't persue anything after seeing what happened to Leafpool/Crowfeather because of it.

Am I the only one who doesn't like Jayfeather in OoTS so far? Mostly due to his self-loathing. I'm hoping that he'll eventually get used to being mdeicine cat and go back to the way he was at the end of Sunrise.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I don't understand why Jay's Wing disappeared buy Jaypaw didn't.


Here's a quote from the author chat transcript (not sure if it helps but eh):

Lakestorm Wright(Q): If Jayfeather went into the tunnels, and came out in Jay's Wing's time, where did Jay's Wing go? I mean, he had to go somewhere when he went into the tunnels, right?

VickyHolmes(A): Oh no, I was hoping no one was going to ask me about this! Cherith asked me exactly the same thing when she was writing Long Shadows, and I gave her a really convincing answer, but the details seem to have got lost in the fog of my mind. I think I meant that Jayfeather actually became Jay’s Wing – not a reincarnation, not a temporary possession of his body – and by making the decision to go back to ThunderClan, Jay’s Wing had to leave his own Ancient Clanmates to follow a path that he had set for them. Does that make sense? Probably not.

It's pretty similar to the idea I had in mind before this question got answered, anyway.



> also, has anyone done the relationships for BP and TFA, not necessarily in a image?


I'm currently working on a revision of my giant family tree to include the stuff from those books.


----------



## Munchkin

I had printed out the pre-BP version of your family tree some time back - it's on my wall, in my room, and after reading BP and TFA I wrote in the changes and additions =3

It took up six printer pages so I just taped it together x3


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> I had printed out the pre-BP version of your family tree some time back - it's on my wall, in my room, and after reading BP and TFA I wrote in the changes and additions =3
> 
> It took up six printer pages so I just taped it together x3


... that is _awesome._ I pin stuff to my wall a lot (like that one picture of the Three I linked to a page back - I cut it out and pinned it up because I liked it so much), but not the family tree. I can't believe someone liked it enough to do that. xD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Here's a quote from the author chat transcript (not sure if it helps but eh):
> 
> Lakestorm Wright(Q): If Jayfeather went into the tunnels, and came out in Jay's Wing's time, where did Jay's Wing go? I mean, he had to go somewhere when he went into the tunnels, right?
> 
> VickyHolmes(A): Oh no, I was hoping no one was going to ask me about this! Cherith asked me exactly the same thing when she was writing Long Shadows, and I gave her a really convincing answer, but the details seem to have got lost in the fog of my mind. I think I meant that Jayfeather actually became Jay’s Wing – not a reincarnation, not a temporary possession of his body – and by making the decision to go back to ThunderClan, Jay’s Wing had to leave his own Ancient Clanmates to follow a path that he had set for them. Does that make sense? Probably not.
> 
> It's pretty similar to the idea I had in mind before this question got answered, anyway.


Which, of course, begs the question of where the hell Jay's Wing was before Jaypaw became him.



Melodic Harmony said:


> I had printed out the pre-BP version of your family tree some time back - it's on my wall, in my room, and after reading BP and TFA I wrote in the changes and additions =3
> 
> It took up six printer pages so I just taped it together x3


Do you have any pictures of it? xD


----------



## Munchkin

sreservoir said:


> Which, of course, begs the question of where the hell Jay's Wing was before Jaypaw became him.
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of it? xD


Didn't he go into the tunnels for his initiation to become a sharpclaw? =3
Maybe the real Jay's Wing DIED in the tunnels! >:D

And no, sorry - I don't have anything to use to upload pictures. I don't have a cable for my camera, and the computer just won't accept its memory card anymore =/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Melodic Harmony said:


> Didn't he go into the tunnels for his initiation to become a sharpclaw? =3
> Maybe the real Jay's Wing DIED in the tunnels! >:D


...my memory sucks, doesn't it.



> And no, sorry - I don't have anything to use to upload pictures. I don't have a cable for my camera, and the computer just won't accept its memory card anymore =/


Then I guess I'll have to print and assemble my own.  Hm.


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Maybe the real Jay's Wing DIED in the tunnels! >:D


Technically yes, if you use some very convoluted logic. He went into the tunnels and died there because the cat who came out was Jayfeather. xD

I think that what happened was Jay's Wing was living a normal life and then he went into the tunnels but somehow morphed into Jayfeather while he was there and then Jayfeather walked out of the tunnels and later left. xD

I wonder what Half Moon thought when that happened. Or Dove's Wing, or Stone Song, or... anybody :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Technically yes, if you use some very convoluted logic. He went into the tunnels and died there because the cat who came out was Jayfeather. xD
> 
> I think that what happened was Jay's Wing was living a normal life and then he went into the tunnels but somehow morphed into Jayfeather while he was there and then Jayfeather walked out of the tunnels and later left. xD
> 
> I wonder what Half Moon thought when that happened. Or Dove's Wing, or Stone Song, or... anybody :(


but dying has a well-defined meaning :(

But for all we know, he might have died and rotted, and Jayfeather came out before he bothered to look around. Not that he could probably see well in the dark. (Is Jay's Wing blind, too? I forget.)

What did the semi-medicine-cat think about the horsetail is what I wonder. Dove's Wind, Stone Song, et alibi might have thought he went insane or something, but you don't learn about useful herbs when you go insane.

also: on this page, the greatest gap between non-spoilered posts is two posts, occuring once. we're also ridiculously active again after about three week of nothing.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> but dying has a well-defined meaning :(


Eh, true.



> But for all we know, he might have died and rotted, and Jayfeather came out before he bothered to look around. Not that he could probably see well in the dark. (Is Jay's Wing blind, too? I forget.)


Not sure they would have allowed him to be a sharpclaw if he were blind... but no, he can see. There's this whole scene where Jayfeather's so taken by the view of the forest that his other senses appeared to have dulled, so he closes his eyes to feel more at home, and then someone else startles him by saying he looks like he's sleepwalking so he opens his eyes and promptly crashes into a tree.

Apparently he took Jay's Wing's body but kept his own mind.



> What did the semi-medicine-cat think about the horsetail is what I wonder. Dove's Wind, Stone Song, et alibi might have thought he went insane or something, but you don't learn about useful herbs when you go insane.


Here, have this ridiculously nonsensical passage:



Spoiler



"Oh, are you using dock?" Jaypaw asked, looking up from his licking. "I always thought horsetail was best to stop bleeding."

Rising Moon's eyes widened in surprise. "Horsetail? I've never heard of that. I don't think it grows around here. Where did you hear about it?"

Every hair on Jaypaw's pelt tingled. He'd done it again! _Think next time before you open your jaws, mouse-brain!_ "Er... I think one of the elders mentioned it," he muttered, hoping that these cats _had_ elders.



Can you spot the nonsensical bit in this passage?



> also: on this page, the greatest gap between non-spoilered posts is two posts, occuring once. we're also ridiculously active again after about three week of nothing.


You can thank Melodic Harmony for that. xD


----------



## Wargle

I'll join! I love Warriors. I am on Power of Three book 3 Outcast.

I am at where Brambleclaw, Tawnypelt, Crowfeather, and Lionpaw are out on border patrol setting borders for the Tribe.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> promptly crashes into a tree.
> 
> Apparently he took Jay's Wing's body but kept his own mind.


I'm quoting this just because.



> Here, have this ridiculously nonsensical passage:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, are you using dock?" Jaypaw asked, looking up from his licking. "I always thought horsetail was best to stop bleeding."
> 
> Rising Moon's eyes widened in surprise. "Horsetail? I've never heard of that. I don't think it grows around here. Where did you hear about it?"
> 
> Every hair on Jaypaw's pelt tingled. He'd done it again! _Think next time before you open your jaws, mouse-brain!_ "Er... I think one of the elders mentioned it," he muttered, hoping that these cats _had_ elders.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the nonsensical bit in this passage?


Er,  he's mentioning elders without confirming that they have elders immediately after he tells himself not to be stupid?

This is why I don't like SAT critical reading.



> You can thank Melodic Harmony for that. xD


which part of it? both?

Also, before I forget, I never did actually join, did I?

Eight post so far today, including this one.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Er,  he's mentioning elders without confirming that they have elders immediately after he tells himself not to be stupid?
> 
> This is why I don't like SAT critical reading.


"MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SAY THINGS I DON'T REALLY KNOW IF THEY'LL UNDERSTAND er wait do you guys have elders?"



> which part of it? both?


Er, the active-after-three-weeks thing.



> Also, before I forget, I never did actually join, did I?


Nope. :V It doesn't much matter but eh.


----------



## Munchkin

ACTIVITY! ACTIVITY! THIS CLUB SHALL NOT DIE!
=3

So I give all my Safari Zone Pokémon warrior names. And my Pokémon on GPX+ as well as another adoptable site or two =3
Do you guys give anything warrior names?~

[/lame topic]


----------



## eevee_em

Melodic Harmony said:


> ACTIVITY! ACTIVITY! THIS CLUB SHALL NOT DIE!
> =3
> 
> So I give all my Safari Zone Pokémon warrior names. And my Pokémon on GPX+ as well as another adoptable site or two =3
> Do you guys give anything warrior names?~
> 
> [/lame topic]


I give my GPXPlus Pokemon warrior names. A wile back I wanted to give my Pokemon in Pearl warrior names, but I decided not to because I didn't want to Fly to the Name Rater every time they evolved.


----------



## Autumn

My Leafeon in Platinum is named Leafpool. :3


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I named my lg Articuno Icewing. Incredibly uncreative, I know.


----------



## Munchkin

This club is going to remain dead until FE, isn't it? -__-


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> This club is going to remain dead until FE, isn't it? -__-


It's probably going to be dead even ~after~ FE.

Quick, think of an interesting discussion topic!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

topic: how long is this club going to remain ded? xD


----------



## Munchkin

It's going to remain dead until I revive my abandoned fanfic >D

No seriously I need to get back to it. It's been _months_ and I'm still up to about chapter 3. I haven't even posted anything up here, and I've considered scrapping my current prologue, as it gives away too much about basically the entire series.


----------



## Autumn

Here, have my fanfic. And my other fanfic.

8D


----------



## 1. Luftballon

and so we desperately post fanfics as an attempt to revive the club. funny how, of the past forty posts, at most six weren't by one of the three of us.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> and so we desperately post fanfics as an attempt to revive the club. funny how, of the past forty posts, at most six weren't by one of the three of us.


I've been wanting to post my fanfics for a few days now. :/

QUICK! MORE DISCUSSION TOPICS NEEDED!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Okay, I'll discuss how your site's modifications are making my programs choke on input.

There are two instances in the names section where the group of names are enclosed in a <font size="2"> inside the <span ...> that encloses the pre/suf: list. my program was made to handle everything enclosed in <...>'s as a new group, so having the <font>'s screwed that up. I hack in a failsafe, but it's probably better if you fixed that, too.

instances are for tawnypelt,thrushpelt,thrushpelt,willowpelt and mousewhisker,oatwhisker,oatwhisker,onewhisker,owlwhisker,rainwhisker,reedwhisker,ryewhisker,sagewhisker,sedgewhisker,weedwhisker.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Okay, I'll discuss how your site's modifications are making my programs choke on input.
> 
> There are two instances in the names section where the group of names are enclosed in a <font size="2"> inside the <span ...> that encloses the pre/suf: list. my program was made to handle everything enclosed in <...>'s as a new group, so having the <font>'s screwed that up. I hack in a failsafe, but it's probably better if you fixed that, too.
> 
> instances are for tawnypelt,thrushpelt,thrushpelt,willowpelt and mousewhisker,oatwhisker,oatwhisker,onewhisker,owlwhisker,rainwhisker,reedwhisker,ryewhisker,sagewhisker,sedgewhisker,weedwhisker.


I'll fix that now.


----------



## Munchkin

Bahh technical terms! *is lost*

Also, just curiously, what prompted you to change the list of characters from alphabetical to order by Clan? And...how exactly are they sorted within each Clan? My first guess is age...?

Also, Tornear ftw! Shame how he's now an elder and has never had a mate...He's had four apprentices, though, so I guess...
I've liked Tornear since the first series, actually =3


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Also, just curiously, what prompted you to change the list of characters from alphabetical to order by Clan? And...how exactly are they sorted within each Clan? My first guess is age...?


They're sorted in order of... well, starting with age (that is to say, all the ones from CotC II come before the ones in the main series), and then order by Allegiances, and then order of appearance.

I dunno why I decided to change it. Maybe it just made it easier to work with.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I updated that name generator with more names pulled from moonlit path; if you preferred the old one, it's still alive here, and I altered the functionality of the program to be able to take multiple versions, provided they're all on disk. there really are no other versions, though, so don't try messing with the urls. it'll just get you a nasty modulus zero error.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

incidentally, I think that some of the data got lost in an intermediate alteration, so you still might not get what you got last time even with the old one. the suffixes are the same, though.


----------



## Autumn

So. I finally finished the updated-for-BP-and-TFA family tree.

Yay~


----------



## 1. Luftballon

now, where's your data for that?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> now, where's your data for that?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Pig-serpent

I'm bored, so I'm here after like... half a year to a year or so.  yeah, so Bluestar's Phopcey was awesome huh?  I have like 50 pages left.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I think I cried when I finished because I knew that she would die later...

The new seekers manga came out yesterday,I may get it in a few days.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Pinestar said:


> I think I cried when I finished because I knew that she would die later...
> 
> The new seekers manga came out yesterday,I may get it in a few days.


Flashback books like those always depress me because You know who is and who isn't going to survive. Knowing their pasts after knowing what already happened always felt... iffy to me

On a lesser related note, I've been rereading The Rise of Scourge a lot. It's probably my favorite of the manga. (though I do enjoy the Tigerstar and Sasha books, the last one left me extremely depressed after Tadpole drowned)


----------



## Autumn

Pinestar said:


> The new seekers manga came out yesterday,I may get it in a few days.


Picked it up today since the stores didn't stock it on Tuesday. Eeeh. As a Warriors/Seekers fan I am obligated to get every book in the series, but I must say that the mangas of both Warriors and Seekers (with the exception of TRoS) are... not very good, and Seekers was no exception. The actual /book/ that came out with it - The Last Wilderness - was pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, I think BP was the best book yet.

EDIT: Ahhh looking on wrong page again.  I want to get the new Seekers book.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Requesting of the joining. I require FELLOWS WHO SHARE MY INTEREST IN BOOKS ABOUT CATS.

Have yet to pick up Bluestar's Prophecy, unfortunately.


----------



## Autumn

Sesquipedalian! said:


> Requesting of the joining. I require FELLOWS WHO SHARE MY INTEREST IN BOOKS ABOUT CATS.


INDEED.



> Have yet to pick up Bluestar's Prophecy, unfortunately.


Well you had better do that because it is _awesome._


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Well you had better do that because it is _awesome._





Spoiler



except at the end you have time passes, everyone dies. and you know which ones it applies to from reading ItW.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> except at the end you have time passes, everyone dies. and you know which ones it applies to from reading ItW.


Except for Sparrowpelt, because he goes and becomes Halftail, and I at least didn't see that coming until it... did.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> except at the end you have time passes, everyone dies. and you know which ones it applies to from reading ItW.


Except for Sparrowpelt, because he goes and becomes Halftail, and I at least didn't see that coming until it... did.


----------



## Pig-serpent

I personally loved BP, now I think it's my favorite book, before LS, DH, and DR.  And my least favorite is Sunrise because the first 200 pages sucked (but the last 100 were awesome)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> Except for Sparrowpelt, because he goes and becomes Halftail, and I at least didn't see that coming until it... did.


true enough.

damn, this club is dead. and will likely remain dead even after FE.


----------



## Autumn

Well here's something for you.


----------



## Munchkin

SHMEXYNESS ...yeah kind of not much.

I like Fading Echoes better. And of course, BotC is epic win, so <3


----------



## 1. Luftballon

okay... broke backward link-compatibility, but.
I now have this. Now, I have a few problems.

fFirst of all: Leafpool, how would you prefer I refer to you? Should I put a link to moonlit path, or something...?

second: if anyone could get me the new relations from BP, they... get a mention?

I prefer a particular format, but anything easy to parse is fine.



		Code:
	

parent;parent;kit,kit,kit
unknown;parent;kit
parent;unknown;kit
unknown;unknown;kit,kit
*cats*to*which*this*applies*some sort of note


----------



## Wargle

sreservoir, I hass a problem with your name generator. There is no way to get the name output. Just input boxes. No buttons to click, and hitting enter doesn't work for me either. Could you help me?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> fFirst of all: Leafpool, how would you prefer I refer to you? Should I put a link to moonlit path, or something...?


I'm probably more well known as Lakestorm, but eh. I don't care whether you put a link to MP or not. xD



> second: if anyone could get me the new relations from BP, they... get a mention?


Robinwing;unknown;Frostfur,Brindleface
Swiftbreeze;Adderfang;Leopardfoot,Redtail,Patchpelt,Spottedleaf,Willowpelt
Redtail;unknown;Sandstorm
unknown;unknown;Moonflower,Goosefeather
Moonflower;Stormtail;Bluestar,Snowfur
Lilystem;unknown;Oakheart,Crookedstar
Poppydawn;Windflight;Thistleclaw,Rosetail,Sweetpaw
Snowfur;Thistleclaw,Whitestorm
Sweetbriar;unknown,Pinestar
Pinestar;Leopardfoot;Mistkit,Nightkit,Tigerstar
One-eye;Halftail;Mousefur,Runningwind
Speckletail;Smallear;Lionheart,Goldenflower
Jake;Quince;Scourge,Socks,Ruby
Jake;unknown;Firestar,Princess
Fallowtail;unknown;Graypool,Willowkit

Every other relationship + kits after that was somewhere else. There's also the ShadowClan cats Poolcloud and Featherstorm, both of whom have unknown mates and unknown kits.

That work?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Brock said:


> sreservoir, I hass a problem with your name generator. There is no way to get the name output. Just input boxes. No buttons to click, and hitting enter doesn't work for me either. Could you help me?


well, no buttons is kind of the point; it looks better without an arbitrary semi-3d-ish object in the middle of the thing.

what browser are you using? I can use enter just fine.



Leafpool said:


> I'm probably more well known as Lakestorm, but eh. I don't care whether you put a link to MP or not. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Robinwing;unknown;Frostfur,Brindleface
> Swiftbreeze;Adderfang;Leopardfoot,Redtail,Patchpelt,Spottedleaf,Willowpelt
> Redtail;unknown;Sandstorm
> unknown;unknown;Moonflower,Goosefeather
> Moonflower;Stormtail;Bluestar,Snowfur
> Lilystem;unknown;Oakheart,Crookedstar
> Poppydawn;Windflight;Thistleclaw,Rosetail,Sweetpaw
> Snowfur;Thistleclaw,Whitestorm
> Sweetbriar;unknown,Pinestar
> Pinestar;Leopardfoot;Mistkit,Nightkit,Tigerstar
> One-eye;Halftail;Mousefur,Runningwind
> Speckletail;Smallear;Lionheart,Goldenflower
> Jake;Quince;Scourge,Socks,Ruby
> Jake;unknown;Firestar,Princess
> Fallowtail;unknown;Graypool,Willowkit
> 
> Every other relationship + kits after that was somewhere else. There's also the ShadowClan cats Poolcloud and Featherstorm, both of whom have unknown mates and unknown kits.
> 
> That work?


YESYESYESYES


----------



## 1. Luftballon

double-post, but I made the genealogy thingy link everything.


----------



## Autumn

Looking through your data for the tree, I see you haven't updated for TFA, so here's the additions:

Applekit is Applefur.
Beetlekit is Beetlewhisker, Grasskit is Grasspelt and Petalkit is Petalfur.
Dovekit and Ivykit are apprentices.
Foxpaw is Foxleap and Icepaw is Icecloud.
Ashfoot (and her descedants) are direct descendants of Wind and Gorsefur.
Graystripe's second litter are apprentices.
Rosekit is Rosepetal and Toadkit is Toadstep.
Minnowpaw is Minnowtail and Pebblepaw is Pebblefoot.
Dawnpaw is Dawnpelt, Flamepaw is Flametail (a direct shout-out to Flametail von Karma that's a member here and on Wands and Worlds, I believe) and Tigerpaw is Tigerheart.
Sedgepaw is Sedgewhisker and Swallowpaw is Swallowtail.
Mallowpaw is Mallownose.
Poppyfrost's got some (currently) unnamed kits with Berrynose.
unknown;unknown;Falcon Swoop,Whispering Breeze
Falcon Swoop;Falling Rain;Jay's Wing,Dove's Wng


----------



## 1. Luftballon

oh, right. tfa.

graystripe's second litter is grayxmillie, yes?

updated.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> graystripe's second litter is grayxmillie, yes?


Yeah.

</pointless post>


----------



## 1. Luftballon

oh, come on. this is the seventh longest thread on the forums that's still on the first page of a forum. (the only active threads longer than it are two ASB threads and the café.)

it' _outpostcounts about a third of the individual forums_.

/pointlessstatistics


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> oh, come on. this is the seventh longest thread on the forums that's still on the first page of a forum. (the only active threads longer than it are two ASB threads and the café.)
> 
> it' _outpostcounts about a third of the individual forums_.
> 
> /pointlessstatistics


That's... actually pretty awesome. WE MUST FIND A WAY TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE

... WHO'S YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTER *shot*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Hm... *shoots* Skywatcher.


----------



## Autumn

Putting my real name into your generator results in "Lakefang". Which is, you know, kinda-not-really close to Lakestorm.

This is _after_ I put my real name into the same generator before it was updated and wound up with "Lightningcloud", a name I used for a self-insert character in a fic of mine.

Weird.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

You broke the stomach ;;



Spoiler: what that meant



the thing xors md5 digests. stomachs digest. /reallybadpun


----------



## 1. Luftballon

incidentally, I rewrote that generator in a new format before your post, and I had to fix a truly silly m mod n/n mod m mixup, so the result you got might not have been in accordance with what you should have gotten.

(seriously, it was the same mistake I made the first time I posted it.)


----------



## Autumn

Just tried it again and I still got Lakefang. :V


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hm, stop breaking my number crunching.


----------



## eevee_em

Leafpool said:


> That's... actually pretty awesome. WE MUST FIND A WAY TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE
> 
> ... WHO'S YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTER *shot*


Jayfeather. I like Leafpool a lot, too, because I have a similar personalty.


----------



## Darksong

My favorite character is Dovekit now. She's so much like Cryptica and me when we were younger, how they were very close and wanted to do everything together. XD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

YAY MINUSCULE AMOUNTS OF ACTIVITY!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> YAY MINUSCULE AMOUNTS OF ACTIVITY!


APPROVAL

NOW IF WE CAN JUST KEEP IT UP FOR

... SOME TIME







Does this help?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

aw...


----------



## Munchkin

I like Crowfeather when I'm in more of a bad-ass mood. He reminds me of me, somewhat - cold to the world, but hurting deep down inside. Too proud to show any pain to anyone else.

In my happier moments, I...am not sure who I related more to xD
I haven't read a Warriors book since I first read TFA, so my memory seems to be fading. Someone hyperactive, random, and likes to laugh...

I also _adore_ Tornear. Yes, I know that's a bit random, and he isn't much like me at all. But I really do like him =D


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> APPROVAL
> 
> NOW IF WE CAN JUST KEEP IT UP FOR
> 
> ... SOME TIME


NO!

NO!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Wargle

Favorite character is Dustpelt.

Maybe Jayfeather too.

and Tallstar.


----------



## Autumn

I WILL NOW SAVE YOU ALL FROM YOUR NON-POSTING MISERY

WITH

*THE FADING ECHOES BROWSE-INSIDE*

Spoilers in tags please 'cause I personally am not going to be reading it. xD


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I'm not going to be reading it either... except for the Book Jacket teaser

Predicting it now: Mysterious Visitor = Sol


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Spoiler: FE



tigerstar is messing with breezepelt? hm.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Breezepelt wants start his revenge with Crowfeather... sweet.

We knew Leopardstar was gonna die in the book, but we didn't think it would be this early! Was it another infected cut? :evil:


----------



## Autumn

Have random bits of info I've found.

(And continue talking about FE. xD)

Fourth OotS book - The Sign of the Moon
Two blurbs for Night Whispers:


Spoiler: possibly FE but I haven't read the browse-inside



“The deadly battle between ThunderClan and ShadowClan is finally over. Now the three cats who are prophesied to hold the power of the stars in their paws—Jayfeather, Lionblaze, and Dovepaw—are more determined than ever to stop the flow of evil into ThunderClan. But they will soon discover that this evil comes from places even StarClan can’t reach…”

"Jayfeather and Lionblaze are convinced that the deadly battle between ThunderClan and ShadowClan should not have happened, and they are more determined to uncover the real reason that StarClan led them astray. Meanwhile, Dovepaw must face a startling fact and realizes that evil is sometimes no more than a whisper's length away. As tensions between the four Clans grow, one cat will make a stand for what is right- but at what price?"



Yay~ :V I can't wait.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Leafpool said:


> Have random bits of info I've found.
> 
> (And continue talking about FE. xD)
> 
> Fourth OotS book - The Sign of the Moon
> Two blurbs for Night Whispers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possibly FE but I haven't read the browse-inside
> 
> 
> 
> “The deadly battle between ThunderClan and ShadowClan is finally over. Now the three cats who are prophesied to hold the power of the stars in their paws—Jayfeather, Lionblaze, and Dovepaw—are more determined than ever to stop the flow of evil into ThunderClan. But they will soon discover that this evil comes from places even StarClan can’t reach…”
> 
> "Jayfeather and Lionblaze are convinced that the deadly battle between ThunderClan and ShadowClan should not have happened, and they are more determined to uncover the real reason that StarClan led them astray. Meanwhile, Dovepaw must face a startling fact and realizes that evil is sometimes no more than a whisper's length away. As tensions between the four Clans grow, one cat will make a stand for what is right- but at what price?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yay~ :V I can't wait.



So did StarClan go evil or what? I'm confused.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Jason-Kun said:


> So did StarClan go evil or what? I'm confused.


speculation time!


----------



## Autumn

Spoiler: FE



oh god, Briarlight's functionally useless now. That scene depressed me greatly and now I'm all depressed about it. D:



DID THE REST OF YOU LIKE IT I KNOW I DID.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

my local bookstore didn't have enough copies of it ;;


----------



## Lili

I just got the first OoTS book yesterday, I've been looking everywhere for it! And then I found out my local bookstore realeased the second book today. I feel so behind everyone else.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: FE
> 
> 
> 
> oh god, Briarlight's functionally useless now. That scene depressed me greatly and now I'm all depressed about it. D:
> 
> 
> 
> DID THE REST OF YOU LIKE IT I KNOW I DID.





Spoiler: FE



I didn't get why that part was so depressing. My sister was whining about it for the entirety of math club.... I guess I'm just underreacting that Longtail's dead and Briarlight got a broken spine. I personally thought it was funny to imagine her "scooting around like a carpet all the time.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Fading Echos is out already? -sadface-


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I haven't been able to get to a bookstore to check for a bit now. I'm sad, too.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Just finished Fading Echoes, and let me tell you 



Spoiler



The depressing tone gets worse and worse, especially the ending.

Who would've thought that Ivypaw would turn out to be this series' villain. Granted, many characters with inferiority complexes turn out villains, but I never thought it would be as close to home as this was.

Longtail's death and Briarlight's crippling left me even emptier on the inside, but also reinforced the "if the suffix is 'tail', you're dead" theory. Why must all this -tail hate exist?

And Sol continues to evade us. He needs to appear _again_, dangit!

And lastly, Russetfur's death furhter increased my depression (though this was because I no longer have a character who can be voiced in my mind by Grey DeLisle.)



But yeah, a lot of crazy stuff is about to go down. I can't wait for Night Whispers.


----------



## Munchkin

I still haven't got enough money to even buy the book. It doesn't help that it's now Easter Break - my mom only gives me allowance on school days D=


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Exo-Raikou said:


> Just finished Fading Echoes, and let me tell you
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The depressing tone gets worse and worse, especially the ending.
> 
> Who would've thought that Ivypaw would turn out to be this series' villain. Granted, many characters with inferiority complexes turn out villains, but I never thought it would be as close to home as this was.
> 
> Longtail's death and Briarlight's crippling left me even emptier on the inside, but also reinforced the "if the suffix is 'tail', you're dead" theory. Why must all this -tail hate exist?
> 
> And Sol continues to evade us. He needs to appear _again_, dangit!
> 
> And lastly, Russetfur's death furhter increased my depression (though this was because I no longer have a character who can be voiced in my mind by Grey DeLisle.)
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, a lot of crazy stuff is about to go down. I can't wait for Night Whispers.


sounds suitably depressing. ANYWAY, I still don't have FE. I have no excuse anymore.

I did reread tfa. dovekit is ridiculous and awesome at the same time. what was that, asperger's?

names (yes, I did get a pseudo-url): grabbed it from mlp, of course.
prefixes +boulder,ferret,furze,mossy,shred,starling,whisker.
suffixes +leap,light,petal,strike,tuft,willow.
I _think_ I fixed the "can't use the form" problem brock was having.
and all is well, except the club is still somehow alive with barely any activity.

have any cats made love during the transition between tfa and fe? same format, p;p;k,


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I did reread tfa. dovekit is ridiculous and awesome at the same time. what was that, asperger's?


I NOTICED THAT TOO. I actually ~have~ Asperger's and she was definitely exhibiting several Aspie's traits!



> have any cats made love during the transition between tfa and fe? same format, p;p;k,





Spoiler



Nothing new, except Poppyfrost and Berrynose's kits are now Cherrykit and Molekit. Name changes - I think you already know how Graystripe's kits got their warrior names (Briarlight, Blossomfall and Bumblestripe - the Allegiances says Bumbleflight but the book says Bumblestripe), and also Mistyfoot's now Misty_star._


----------



## 1. Luftballon

leopardfoot died? when, interim?


----------



## Goldenpelt

sreservoir said:


> leopardfoot died? when, interim?


Leopardfoot's been dead since before Into the Wild.

If you mean Leopardstar, she died a bit before Fading Echoes begins.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*headdesk* I meant leopardfur. yes, leopardstar.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I finally have a copy of Fading Echoes, as well as enough money to afford Night Whispers, assuming I don't spend any of it before then.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Remember how I said that Christopher Lee would Make a good voice for Tigerstar in the low-chance of a Warriors movie?

I just heard a song (usertitle gives a huge hint; possibly giving it away) that put an even better choice in my head: Jeremy Irons

That started me thinking on who else could voice varying characters. I could see Steve Blum pulling Brokenstar, but who do you think would make good voices for who?


----------



## Goldenpelt

Exo-Raikou said:


> Remember how I said that Christopher Lee would Make a good voice for Tigerstar in the low-chance of a Warriors movie?
> 
> I just heard a song (usertitle gives a huge hint; possibly giving it away) that put an even better choice in my head: Jeremy Irons
> 
> That started me thinking on who else could voice varying characters. I could see Steve Blum pulling Brokenstar, but who do you think would make good voices for who?


I dunno, I've always imagined Brokenstar as being voiced by Crispin Freeman.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Maybe, but not with the voice he uses for Itachi. I chose Steve Blum because he's the guy who voices Zabuza, and I could see Brokenstar sounding like Zabuza.

Now that I think about it, Dante Basco would make a good Hawkfrost, and I could also see David Brimmer pulling off Sol.


----------



## Lili

Cillian Murphy would, and always will be, the best voice for Sol ever in my mind. Mostly because Murphy was in the movie Sunshine, which was about the sun going out, which reminded me of Sol's predictions about the eclipse/'the sun burning out'.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Exo-Raikou said:


> Maybe, but not with the voice he uses for Itachi. I chose Steve Blum because he's the guy who voices Zabuza, and I could see Brokenstar sounding like Zabuza.
> 
> Now that I think about it, Dante Basco would make a good Hawkfrost, and I could also see David Brimmer pulling off Sol.


I was thinking more along the lines of his Sakaki voice.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

That is pretty good, I admit. If that didn't go with Brokenstar, I could see it being Darkstripe, Mudclaw, or even Hawkfrost (though Dante basco could still pull Hawkfrost well)

I could see Johnny Young Bosch voicing Scourge, if he uses the voice he uses for Sasori (quality's garbage, but it's the best I could find)


----------



## Munchkin

I only received Shattered Peace, A Clan in Need, and Fading Echoes in the mail last Thursday and I've finished them all by Sunday morning.

Fading Echoes was epic, but I dislike the way every little romantic _hint_ is so bluntly obvious. I liked insisting that something was going on between two cats, even if it wasn't necessarily canon. I liked guessing what cats would end up mating. But now, everything is so cutesy and romantic all the time.

That's the only peeve that I think I have, or at least, can remember at the moment. _Everything_ else was just epic win, and I actually read the book instead of going to the pool like I could have chosen to do - I was at a hotel this past weekend.


----------



## Darksong

I think it was because it might have been one of the other authors... Erin Hunter is actually three people, and I guess the one who wrote this book has just a different style. I also found this one a bit more morbid than the other ones. 



Spoiler: Fading Echoes



I'm still sad about Longtail and Briarlight (For any FMA fans, I've made an odd connection between Briarlight and Jean Havoc; they both had their legs crushed by something cylindrical falling on them, if I remember correctly.).



I also bought the newest Seekers book, but haven't gotten around to reading it thanks to about eight other books I want to read.


----------



## Munchkin

I knew that Erin Hunter is three people, but I never really payed attention to who wrote what. I don't even think it's just Fading Echoes, either, but that's the book that makes every little romantic action/scene so obvious the most, out of all that come to mind right now.



Spoiler: TFA



Honestly, it kind of ruined DovepawxTigerheart for me. Of course, I still want them to go on and like each other, but it was more fun when it was much more subtle =p



I can't wait for Night Whispers...We've got to wait till November >.>


----------



## Autumn

Spoiler: FE



IvyxTiger! x3

... I really liked the LionxCinder hints though. It's an adorable pairing.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: FE
> 
> 
> 
> IvyxTiger! x3
> 
> ... I really liked the LionxCinder hints though. It's an adorable pairing.





Spoiler: FE



I believe you mean IvyxHawk, Leafpool. *shot*


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;386262 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: FE
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you mean IvyxHawk, Leafpool. *shot*


I SAID IVYXTIGER AND I MEANT IVYXTIGER. IvyxTigerheart, anyway.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> I SAID IVYXTIGER AND I MEANT IVYXTIGER. IvyxTigerheart, anyway.


I knew what you meant. I just wanted to counter.


----------



## Autumn

I was looking at FFnet recently and I found this abomination against nature.

what what what is this i don't even


----------



## Munchkin

That...is unnatural. There are no words for the monstrosity that is hidden by that link >.>

Horrible names, and I only read a bit of it. Until "Jazzpaw". I got sick of seeing it.
It seriously displeases me to see such an insult as that. I take the Warriors series quite seriously, and I find an insult to the series offensive beyond words. I'd like to _flay_ the child that wrote something as pathetic as that; I'd like to see him/her suffer >______<

[/angry mood]


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Did I die for, like, forevers? Yes. Am I coming back now? Probably.

I would just like to say that I would be offended by this fic if not for the fact that it is so fucking _hilarious._ Seriously. Pretty much everything ever uttered by this author is a Crowning Moment of Awesome and/or a Crowning Moment of Funny. Dear God, I love Warriors so much and hate the n00bs that give us all a bad name, but... she called Graystripe GayStrip. _Gay Strip._ I mean... just... this is beyond words.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> I was looking at FFnet recently and I found this abomination against nature.
> 
> what what what is this i don't even


Alliances? Cats calling their parents/children "mom/daughter"? Starkit? Dawnsparkle? JAZZPAW?

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Munchkin

Though I'm still in an irritable mood, I feel better than when I last posted.

And I find that _Gay Strip_ highly amusing =x


----------



## 1. Luftballon

stopped at 'JayFeather' wtf CamelCase on canon properly capitalized names and on names which are conventionally what is this I don't even.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> stopped at 'JayFeather' wtf CamelCase on canon properly capitalized names and on names which are conventionally what is this I don't even.


Most Warriors fanfics write the Clan names with lowercase "c"s, and I once called someone else on FFnet out for using CamelCase on warrior names. (She yelled at me.)

I think it helps make the fanfic even funnier.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but where there's canon precedence, you might as well take the precedence. I do agree it makes the fic even sillier, though.


----------



## Autumn

Tell that to all the fans who think Thunderclan is the proper way to spell it >_> And, of course, those who think the term for a cat outside the Clans is rouge.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

of course not. it's a loaner.


----------



## Autumn

_right right_ totally forgot about that


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Tell that to all the fans who think Thunderclan is the proper way to spell it >_> And, of course, those who think the term for a cat outside the Clans is rouge.


Glad to see another Troper. :'D

I hope this ends up being _Warriors_'s _My Immortal_.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

fwiw, there's actually a mirror of my immortal still around at http://myimmortalrehost.webs.com/ - the thing is horrible, but ridiculously silly.

that said, "Chapter to a the rose of a Heroin".

I'm wondering if this is a parody and everyone took it too seriously.


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;390051 said:
			
		

> I hope this ends up being _Warriors_'s _My Immortal_.


It's already mentioned on the Warriors page as Warriors' My Immortal. :D



sreservoir said:


> fwiw, there's actually a mirror of my immortal still around at http://myimmortalrehost.webs.com/ - the thing is horrible, but ridiculously silly.


It's even better if you read along with Youtube dramatic readings.



> that said, "Chapter to a the rose of a Heroin".
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a parody and everyone took it too seriously.


I'm getting the vibes of flat-out trollfic more than anything else. Although some people did take it seriously elsewhere.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Sadly, there aren't any pictures as of yet of StraGlaem, shapshitter Hollylea, or TigerClar with his Jew on deviantArt.


----------



## hitmon64

How do I join? Can I just ask?
Also, if you trust Rock, then rogues are loners who irritate the clans while loners don't. (The difference between Sharpclaw and Barley.)
EDIT:Alms for the poor, poor, soul who can't afford Bluestar's prophecy? (or any Omen of the Stars books)


----------



## Autumn

hitmon64 said:


> How do I join? Can I just ask?


pretty much, yeah.



> Also, if you trust Rock, then rogues are loners who irritate the clans while loners don't. (The difference between Sharpclaw and Barley.)


That seems to be the distinction. There aren't a whole lot of other defining factors.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

we don't really have much of a membership, and the list is just "hey, look, I got leafpool to actually pay attention!" we'd love to have more activity, though.

I think.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> we don't really have much of a membership, and the list is just "hey, look, I got leafpool to actually pay attention!"


Getting me to pay attention is a wonderful thing :o also no there's no real membership but most other clubs do it so I was like ehhh 



> we'd love to have more activity, though.
> 
> I think.


Yes. :< This used to be one of the most popular and most-often-posted-in threads in TCoD and now it's sort of dead. I mean Battles of the Clans came out over a week ago and nobody's said anything. (Then again it's not a main-series book so it's not quite as interesting, but I thought there'd be at least *some* discussion on it. Meh.) I'd like there to be more activity, but no matter how hard sreservoir and I push it doesn't seem to be happening :<

EDIT: ... well, here's something that could possibly be discussed. This is a deliberate trollfic hoax put on by the members of Warriors Wish some time ago (I know the last update was well over a year ago, but somehow the StarKits Prophcy thread reignited interest in it and whoever was supposed to be writing the next chapter finished it :o), and after much interest in StarKits Prophcy dramatic readings was had, the person who put together Hidden Prophices decided that they were also going to put on an audio show. And if you read through the comments, you'll see that I'm somehow being considered for the part of Screepaw, despite the fact that a. I'm female (but I think I can put on a voice that makes me sound vaguely male) and b. I'm not even a member of Warriors Wish. x3


----------



## Darksong

Battles of the Clans came out? I never noticed! And I was just at the bookstore a couple of days ago, darn it. Oh, well; next time I'm there, I guess I'll get it. I thought that the next Warriors book wasn't out until August.

For some reason, I see a lot of Talonclaws. And who wants depressing apprentice names like Ghostpaw, Fallenpaw and Sorrowpaw? And, uh... Bleedinglove. Isn't that a... Twoleg song? xD A lot of these names are weird in general, but I guess that's the purpose.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's not actually that bad.

stylistically, I mean.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> it's not actually that bad.
> 
> stylistically, I mean.


No, actually, it's really not; compared to most other badfics it's actually well-done. Plot- and character-wise, though, it's just about the epitome of bad and had it been written by an actual author it would be a sign of a seriously disturbed mind. o.O


----------



## Flora

okay i'm getting back into this club because I have to point something out:



> "Omg jyew!" elld FamePaw she locked at the yew. "But it wooden work  becas thers a lizded on it." They all locked at the lizard. It wus a  newt. The nwt ran away.
> "... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" yelled FamePaw. "Now  the yew is gunna wkr!


...please explain the logic in this.



> "wel their are ten thigs we ned to give you before you goe" said  LeafPool and she gave StarGlame 2 rocks with writting on them. "their  the ten commons!"
> "OMG THE TEN COMMONDENTS" squelled StarGleam and  she was so exited. "I GET TO HAVE TEN COMMNDMENTS?"



OH GOD, PLEASE DON'T TELL ME SHE'S GONNA BE CAT-MOSES.


NO.


THIS IS SO WRONG.


(plus aren't they basically the warrior code?)


----------



## Starshine

Could I possibly join? And pretty much, that's what the warrior code is.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> ...please explain the logic in this.


obviously newts have unique powers which makes yew lose its potency. I'm more perturbed by the fact that they call it "jew" first (_after calling Firestar "Fuhrstar"_), honestly x3



> (plus aren't they basically the warrior code?)


no because the warrior code doesn't include "respect the Sabbath". 83



Starshine said:


> Could I possibly join?


give me a good reason why I should/can refuse. x3


----------



## Flora

Leafpool said:


> no because the warrior code doesn't include "respect the Sabbath". 83


eh, close enough.

...the writer's profile is officially the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> ...the writer's profile is officially the funniest thing ever.





			
				said profile said:
			
		

> 1) Have you ever read a Six/Eleven fanfic before?
> 
> HOLLYXSILVERSTEAM wth no! I MEAN THAST GIRLSLASH STUPID.
> 
> 5) Would Two and Eleven make a good couple?
> 
> NO THERE BOH SHE CTAS ARE U PEPL CRAZY
> 
> 7) What would happen if One walked in on Five and Six having sex?
> 
> EWW THAT COULDNT EVEN HAPPEN/
> 
> 15) When was the last time you read a 5 fanfic?
> 
> No.
> 
> 16) (1) and (7) are in a happy relationship until (9) runs off with (4). (1), brokenhearted, has a hot one-night stand with (11) and a brief unhappy affair with (12), then follows the wise advice of (5) and finds true love with (3).
> 
> WHAT that is wrong on someny levers.


----------



## Flora

> 16) (1) and (7) are in a happy relationship until (9) runs off with (4).  (1), brokenhearted, has a hot one-night stand with (11) and a brief  unhappy affair with (12), then follows the wise advice of (5) and finds  true love with (3).
> 
> WHAT that is wrong on someny levers.


I calculated that, actually.

1 and 7 are Firestar and Squirrelflight.

so that part's wrong

also since when does Brokenstar give good advice?


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> also since when does Brokenstar give good advice?


um well he had followers didn't he? and Yellowfang once said he was a great public speaker. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

public speaker != good advice. see: politics.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> public speaker != good advice. see: politics.


meh that was the best thing I could think of to back it up. I just argue against everything :x actually now that I think about it I'm not sure he would be a very good advice giver. "What you need is _power!_ Show your strength and kill that mangy apprentice that's bringing your social status down!"


----------



## Starshine

Because I've read every warriors book up The Fourth Apprentice, and I want to communicate with other fans :D. On topic, Brokenstar must have been a great speaker for kits to become his followers ( and become warriors that died in battle before they could even be old enough to be an apprentice) and nobody did anything about it.


----------



## Munchkin

I...didn't even know that BotC came out. I'm a horrible fan ;~;

But I won't have enough money until the end of September, by which time two other books would have come out already D=
Unless I get people to buy me the other things I need...

Also, about Brokenstar. Hitler came to mind when public speaking was mentioned. Brokenstar = Hitler? =x

I swear something else was on my mind, but my brain just went blank D=


----------



## Starshine

* Up To The Fourth Apprentice*

To switch topics, what do you think Jayfeather will do when he realizes the stick is broken? D:


----------



## Autumn

Starshine said:
			
		

> Because I've read every warriors book up The Fourth Apprentice, and I want to communicate with other fans :D.





Leafpool said:


> give me a good reason why I should/can refuse. x3


that's not a reason why I should refuse, that's a reason why I shouldn't refuse, and I was just being weird anyway. x3



> To switch topics, what do you think Jayfeather will do when he realizes the stick is broken? D:





Spoiler: TFA



He broke it.


----------



## Starshine

> Spoiler: TFA
> 
> 
> 
> He broke it.


Lalala.. I was almost done with the book anyway. XD

Right after I got it, I skimmed a little through the book, and I saw Dovepaw stepped on a stick. I figured that was the end of the stick, and I read the whole thing ( well, almost) Being a Jayfeather fan, I feel kind of stupid now ;_;


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Spoiler: tfa



"Hey, we'll use that stick to get him out!" "No! That's my stick!" "It's just a damn stick! And we need it." "That! Is! My! Stick!" (time passes) "Goodbye, stick."



well, it was funny at the time.


----------



## Autumn

he was mad and needed something to take it out on DON'T BLAME HIM

(random fact: on Tuesday I drew a picture of human!Jayfeather holding the stick and yelling "Hands off, fangirls! The stick is MINE!" but unfortunately couldn't keep it because it was on a piece of scrap paper during my Civics exam and the scrap paper always gets taken up for whatever reason. D:)


----------



## Starshine

Ah, usually we use our own paper, so we get to keep it. :D...

Anyway, I drew another picture of him (I'm getting better) but I didn't have it with the stick.


----------



## hitmon64

Leafpool said:


> Yes. :< This used to be one of the most popular and most-often-posted-in threads in TCoD and now it's sort of dead. I mean Battles of the Clans came out over a week ago and nobody's said anything. (Then again it's not a main-series book so it's not quite as interesting, but I thought there'd be at least *some* discussion on it. Meh.) I'd like there to be more activity, but no matter how hard sreservoir and I push it doesn't seem to be happening :<


There's actually a Warriors Fan Club social group, where we could all discuss more specific subjects, but its set to invite only and the neither of the two members have been on in the last year. Maybe we could make our own, for more specific discussion, (i.e. Who's your favorite cat, who shouldn't have died, did Tigerstar deserve it, etc.) and keep this thread for general discussion?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

nobody really checks social groups. :/


----------



## Tailsy

OH GOD THERE'S A WHOLE FOURTH SERIES

I'm still at... um... Long Shadows. XD *fails.* I'll need to cough up some cash and get the rest of 'em, I guess!


----------



## Autumn

Jessie said:


> OH GOD THERE'S A WHOLE FOURTH SERIES


yes, and it's actually a lot better than it sounds, being the fourth and all. <3 people like criticizing everything past the first series for, well, not being the first series, but I think they should be a little more open-minded :/ I actually greatly prefer the combined plotline of the third and fourth series to the first.

also badfic has new chapter. no, I don't know why I'm keeping you updated on badfic. Maybe 'cause I find badfic hilarious.


----------



## Munchkin

I think, because I'm extra bored, that I'll read this entire badfic as soon as I finish this project I'm working on =x

I just noticed that StarKit has "molting orange eyes". So..her eyes _molt_?? That's...extremely creepy O.o


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I feel compelled to interpret this in silly ways:



> "1. thou shat not belive in other goIncesters


so only one incest-er should be believed in.



> 2. Dont make any picturs of anyhing and warhip them. If ou do ai will punsch you an ur grankits.


"warhip." so you're humping it while in battle?

also, the entire second sentence. remind me, how does a god-cat punch?



> 4. don't say Starcclan in vane.


well, counting fail.

"no! get out of that twoleg thing!" "StarClan, I'm stuck!" "BLASPHEMER!"



> 5. Work for 6 days and worshipe me on 1.


I have no funny interpretations for this. it's just intrinsically _what the hell_.



> 6. Repsect our mom and dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone shares the same mom and dad. including deities. unfortunate implications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Dont kill otters unless in batl.e
> 
> 
> 
> "can we have a battle already? I want to kill some completely irrelevant otters."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. don't br unfateful to our mat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you're boring." "you're not allowed to say that on the mat!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/ Dotn steel things from he other cland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must make dots on steel things from other clans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Dnt lie aboot yiour nieborgh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what neighbor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Don't be jelos og your neiborgh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> counting failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. No BENG GAY!f
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the eleventh of ten commandments.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> so only one incest-er should be believed in.


pretty much, yeah. I pick Firestar. |D


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I think I'd rather nominate hollyleaf.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I think I'd rather nominate hollyleaf.


... on second thought so would I.

hey badfic has new chapter. and I have new dramatic reading.


----------



## Flora

> "But I love her!1" said LakePol. (a/n. EW!11 THIS IS DIGUSTING)


...this is probably the saddest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> ...this is probably the saddest thing I have ever seen.


this is true


----------



## Munchkin

So demeaning towards gays! Though all the rest of the chapters made me laugh like crazy, this one just pissed me off.
...but maybe that's because I'm in an insanely irritated mood right now =x

Also StarStar ftw! [/sarcasm] =O xDD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

"we're gay!" "that's bad!" "okay, we'll stop." :/


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> "we're gay!" "that's bad!" "okay, we'll stop." :/


Good thing people aren't so quick to give in in real life.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Melodic Harmony said:


> I think, because I'm extra bored, that I'll read this entire badfic as soon as I finish this project I'm working on =x
> 
> I just noticed that StarKit has "molting orange eyes". So..her eyes _molt_?? That's...extremely creepy O.o


I thought they were rainbow?


----------



## Munchkin

It said that in the allegiances, I think. I saw it when I was rereading them =x


----------



## Autumn

and then they turn orange again ("StarGleams malting orange swammed with suprise").


----------



## 1. Luftballon

badfic said:
			
		

> StarGleamStar


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> badfic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarGleamStar
Click to expand...

wow


----------



## Munchkin

Badfic can haz new chapter? =O =D



Spoiler: badfic



So Hawkfrost is the savior and when GleamStar realizes she's in love with him, she says "MOOOOO..."? Since when did cats moo? xDD


----------



## 1. Luftballon

or immediately afterward: 





			
				badfic said:
			
		

> She juts culdnt be in loe with HawkForest she just could!11!1!11!


----------



## Flora

> And then… frorm the cord…. came…. A LINO!1!11!1


Oh God.



> OR it was called LoinClan."





> LoinBalze


...yes. (LoinBalls XD)



> It was… HACKFROST!


Such a fitting name, no?


----------



## Autumn

LoinBalze indeed.


----------



## Starshine

XD it's so bad, it's funny

Fail? I don't know. Moonkit's Prophecy


----------



## Autumn

The proper spelling is *C*lan. With a capital *C*. God does spelling it wrong piss me off considering some Clan name is repeated _every frickin' page_


----------



## 1. Luftballon

are you trying to trollfic? best to be sure before I start picking on your atrocious use of punctuation, out-of-character loancharacters, use of words not in vocabulary where an alternative is available ('mom' is never used, that I know of, at least) and capitalization.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> ('mom' is never used, that I know of, at least)


using it, or the words "dad", "boy" or "girl" (yes I have seen the latter two), is kind of a tip-off to a bad/troll fic. It's also worth noting that the cats in the actual books never refer to their parents as "Mother" and "Father" (or synonyms thereof); they use the cat's actual name... for the most part. There's actually been a few times where a cat's called their mother or father Mother or Father (the example that springs to mind is Squirrelflight calling Firestar "Father" when he gets hit by a tree in Dawn), but such occurrences are few and far between.

also you'd be surprised just how many fanfics fail in the same ways. (click a link, get badfic, except in a few circumstances)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

meh. I no longer actively look for warriors fanfic because they mostly suck.


----------



## Starshine

Fail?

No, I'm not trying to be annoying. I would like some constructive criticism, but if people are just going to tell me I'm terrible all the time, I might as well take it down. At least I tried, anyway :(

On a different note, now that Battles of the Clans is out, does anyone have a discussion about it?


----------



## Flora

DIDN'T NOTICE THIS BEFORE



			
				badfic said:
			
		

> Yellowfag


...is this intentional the author does not have a good opinion of the gays


----------



## Starshine

Which badfic? If it was me, it was a typo, sorry. :( I removed it anyway, because 11 people actually e-mailed me, told me it was made of fail and should be abandoned. Based on the size of my site at this time, that's pretty much everyone who visits :( oh well..

Topic switch anyone?


----------



## Darksong

(Tell me if these need to go in spoiler tags; they're so close to the beginning of the series that I didn't think they would.)

Well, I did think that at first there was a mistake in Battles of the Clans because I thought that _Oakheart_ had killed Redtail, but then my sister gave me a lecture that it _was_ in fact that Redtail had killed Oakheart and then Tigerclaw who killed Redtail. Little did I know that reading the next paragraph would have clarified. XD

Also, I'm thinking of writing a Warriors fanfiction, about pretty much anything, but the problem is that I start with a plot and never finish it because my ideas come to an abrupt end. Any hints?


----------



## Starshine

Write in a journal when you have an idea, so you can come back to it later. :D

Also, check your spelling, and don't be afraid of people telling you you fail. I found that out recently. D:
Yep, it's back up. I do need some constructive criticism to make it a better fic, though.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> Well, I did think that at first there was a mistake in Battles of the Clans because I thought that _Oakheart_ had killed Redtail, but then my sister gave me a lecture that it _was_ in fact that Redtail had killed Oakheart and then Tigerclaw who killed Redtail. Little did I know that reading the next paragraph would have clarified. XD


well other than the fact that Oakheart's death was more of an accident than Redtail's fault... x3

As for the fanfic thing, what I do is plan out the entire plot before I start, so that I have a good idea of where my next chapter should go and don't get stuck with writer's block. You might want to try that.


----------



## Lili

Wow, I'm not the only one coming up with ideas for a fanfic, huh? Yeah, I've been planning a mini-series of four also, but I probably won't ever post it on this site. If you see something on Fanfiction.net that has a cat named Lilypaw/Lizardpaw in the near future, it's most likely me.
And, like Starshine, I always right it down in my journal. I actually have written out the entire plot for the first and second two, I just need some minor details and a few extra characters just to stand around and patrol and whatnot.


----------



## Starshine

I can't wait to read it :D


----------



## Autumn

I'm currently writing a fic of my own. :o (Yes, I am continuing, even though I haven't updated in over a month. I don't have writer's block, just having a bit of trouble pushing myself into continuing.)


----------



## Darksong

Thanks, Starshine, Leafpool and sreservoir. I think I have a notebook with Darkrai on it where I could write. And don't worry about the spellchecking part -- I secretly get annoyed when people I really know spell something wrong. xD

- proceeds to read fanfic -

I'll critique a little bit generally using this bit as an example:



> ...I want to send a sign, a sign something's wrong." she stated. " But Yellowfang, that could just scare some cats, or possibly make them think we are angry with them!" meowed Mudfur. He had a point. " What we really need is a hero" spoke Spottedleaf.


First, at the end of a quote, always put a comma (or a question mark if it's a question, or an exclamation point if it's an... exclamation), and if it's a complete sentence, put a period after that part afterward, which in this case is "she stated." However, if it's not a complete sentence, then put a comma after that part and continue the quote in a new set of quotation marks, ending with something other than a comma.
Second, always start another paragraph when a new person speaks (That way, we can clearly tell where Yellowfang is not speaking anymore.) or where they start on a new action or subject.

Generally, I would recommend capitalizing the "Clan" part of anything relating to the cats, even in the middle of the word; this means typing "ThunderClan," "StarClan," etc. instead of "Thunderclan" and "Starclan." Also, pay attention to punctuation (especially commas) in the middle of sentences. Also, just a small think I noticed. Things ending in "y" (except those with a vowel before the y, and names) get their y changed to "ies" when they're plural. Thus, it's "prophecies" instead of "prophecys."

I like this one so far, actually; it's not fail, especially for an 11-year-old.


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> First, at the end of a quote, always put a comma


Er, no, actually. Quotes in English are confusing. Have this, because I'm too lazy to rewrite my own examples when I could just link to this.


----------



## Darksong

Oh, yes. I forgot that part since I tend to always put the "s/he said" at the end of everything instead of continuing it afterward. I guess I'm just the confusing one. xD I suppose that what the stuff in that grammar lesson is true, although I was just too absentminded and in a rush to finish it.


----------



## Starshine

I've been out of school for two weeks, and I forget grammar. XD  I wrote a book the day before school ended, and I forget grammar. XD Thanks for the reviews, everyone! :D I'll edit my story, and maybe put up a new chapter later.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

damn, we need a warriors corpus of textual quotations of every phrase used, word, and proper noun. that way I can actually check the usage rate of words.

(my capitalization is idiosyncratic.)



> "May every  medicine cat from the past generation gather here for a meeting," Yellowfang meowed. The previous medicine cat of ThunderClan wanted to address all the Clans about trouble beside the lake."As you well know, there is trouble at the Moonpool. The twolegs have been constructing some sort of... thing. No cat could possibly tell what it is at this point. They also polluted it with toxic sludge. I want to send a sign, a sign something's wrong." she stated. " But Yellowfang, that could just scare some cats, or possibly make them think we are angry with them!" meowed Mudfur. He had a point. " What we really need is a hero." Spottedleaf replied.


spaces after unary and closing, and before opening; but not before closing and unaries, or  after opening. `Twolegs is always capitalized: `Twolegs, as opposed to `twolegs (the random graves is one of the idiosyncratic conventions I follow for technical writing; suffice to say it quotes a single identifier). as a rule, don't use technical or scientific terms - `pollute, `toxic, `sludge are not in warriors vocabulary; suggest replacement with `poison. `constructing might be better expressed as `building. only one character's dialogue should be in each paragraph, usually breaking when it starts describing the character speaking.



> A small she-kit with starlight in her fur padded up to Yellowfang and whispered, " Mother, maybe I could do something about it..." she trailed off. Yellowfang replied, " A cat with blurred vision returning to the clans to save the Moonpool? You have great courage, but that's nearly impossible!" however, Yellowfang didn't bother whispering. " But I've seen the prophecies, and how they play out. I can do it!" The kit protested.


above punctuation and dialogue notes.



> " You know, the cats with impossible odds usually prevail. " replied Runningnose. "My daughter, save the Moonpool? I cant say I wouldn't be proud, but....," Yellowfang sighed. " How will we possibly send her back? It was difficult enough to send Cinderpelt... or rather Cinderheart now. We can't just send down StarClan cats to live amongst the clans whenever they want!"


you need to to fix that misspelled "can't"; and no comma after ellipses. also, above dialogue notes.

"How will we blah" doesn't make much sense; they know _how_ they _will_ send her, it's the _ability_ they lack. also, you're using `can afterward, so be consistent (and logical) and use `can.



> " Do you have any better ideas?" Spottedleaf asked. Yellowfang tensed,... and sighed again.       "Alright, you have a point. But should we send a sign?" All the Medicine cats had one unanimous answer: "Yes!"  Yellowfang lowered her voice. " Alright. I shall speak to Jayfeather tonight. My daughter will be going to ThunderClan."


narrators that are not using present tense should not need ellipses. try "Yellowfang tensed for a moment, then sighed again." use `will instead of `shall here. above dialogue notes.

you might want to read up on some punctuation and dialogue formatting, and can/may/will/shall.

(I sprinkle random punctuation all over the place. one of these days, I'll do a write-up on it, but for now, just bear with me.)

incidentally, can you make highlighting actually highlight the text?

disagreements can be argued over and/or settled.

EDIT: epic ninja.


----------



## Starshine

I will fix those errors immediately :) Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

well, the writing forum?


----------



## Darksong

As of now, I've planned out the first seven chapters (prologue included as a chapter) of my Warriors fanfiction. I also have too many ideas for names, as always. >< The main character is a rogue tom living in an abandoned area of a Twolegplace (neighborhood), but that's all I know about now. My many name ideas are...

Stormheart [gray tabby], Ashspots [gray + white], Brokencloud [gray, black + white] Crowshadow [black + white], Foxstripe [brown tabby], Hawkfur [long russet pelt], and Jaggedtip [brown with dark tail tip], Owlstrike [light tawny + white], Ripplestream [light gray tabby], Smokewind [solid gray with blue eyes], Swallowtip [blue-gray with patches of gray], and Swifttail [brown with lighter patches]. I also have Goldenflight [gold with blue eyes], but if I used that, I would change the main character to a she-cat. 
This is always the biggest dilemma I have. :P


----------



## ThaosDM

I love the Warriors books. I am still on the second to last one of the first series though. Haven't really had enough time to read up and finish the first series.


----------



## Lili

My plot was along the lines of how it's been moons upon moons since the Clans were how we imagine them now, roughly around twenty years in human years. The Clans have in a way 'evolved', and the locations and names have changed. I promise you that the names are not AirClan, WaterClan, etc. They're named after what was considered the 'best' leaders from the earlier generations(TallClan, FireClan, and so forth). Also, warrior names have changed to become things like Belovedtail, Praisepelt, Worthyheart, Honorfur, but some of the more traditional names have stayed(Willowpurr, Yellowstar, Flowercloud). The main character is a young apprentice named Lilypaw(yes I named her after the meaning of my name shut up I'm not the center of my world) and she goes through training, love, battles, adventure, I don't want to give away the details.


----------



## ThaosDM

I have been thinking about making a fan fic. I guess i will do it. Idk.


----------



## Darksong

All right. I've decided on the name Brokencloud for my main character's warrior name. I've also finished my outline -- the story is 14 chapters long, including a prologue, 12 middle chapters and an epilogue. I'll probably write up the first chapter on Wands and Worlds sometime today; as soon as I finish this little game I'm playing, and maybe the Flipnote I'm working on, I'll write it up. Oddly, I still have no title.

...Maybe I should think of that first. xD


----------



## Starshine

It sounds pretty good :D I'm working on a new chapter right now.


----------



## Flora

So apparently I have the character list for a warriors fic that I never finished (and a good thing too; I apparently was one of those idiots who made "AirClan.")  that's apparently from back when my writing skills sucked. Hard.  And another list of cats from something else entirely, though this one's more recent.

I honest to God cannot remember what the plot was gonna be, so I might as well make up a new one.

(and change Waterstar's name.  I mean really.)


----------



## Darksong

Okay, I've decided that the title is _Broken From Wtihin,_ referring to both the plot and the main character's apprentice/warrior name. The prologue is up now; it's here. (Before replying, read the note just before the prologue.)

EDIT: The writing the outline in a journal part really helped -- as well as writing down the allegiances but not putting them up. Thanks for the hint.
Also, just a little something on the off-chance that anyone would understand, most of the characters I have are based off of some of my cats on Mweor...


----------



## ThaosDM

What happens in the end of rising storm? I really need to know.


----------



## Autumn

ThaosDM said:


> What happens in the end of rising storm? I really need to know.


... er, read it?


----------



## Wargle

Slow Brock is slow. I just finished Sunrise a day or two ago.

I am also in the middle of Bluesatr's Prophecy, she was just made a warrior.

I can not wait to get Fourth Apprentice. I forgot Battles of the Clan was out XD.

And I changed my name too. Change Beav232 on the first page to Brock. Or not. It doesn't matter.



Spoiler: Series 1 and 3



Why is it all the She cats are going mad? First Bluestar then Hollyleaf, but at least Bluestar regained sanity


----------



## hitmon64

I think they just choose cats with extreme morals, and they consider girls to have harder morals than guys, basically making it a coincidence. Morals lost, sanity shattered.


----------



## Autumn

hitmon64 said:


> I don't know how to black/white this out/use hide tags (and I just accidentally posted this) so... Spoiler alert!


[spoiler=something]text[/spoiler], exactly like that, becomes 



Spoiler: something



text


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ah, it's noparse. I was wondering.


----------



## Autumn

NEW COVERS


----------



## 1. Luftballon

any idea who's supposed to be on the cover of sotm?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> any idea who's supposed to be on the cover of sotm?


I would guess Tigerheart.


----------



## hitmon64

yours definitely makes more sense, but I think he looks old and weathered...He's how I'd pictured Mudfur.
Except he's dead now... almost definitely Tigerheart.
But how can such a young cat look so gruff and distrusting?


----------



## Autumn

his eyes glare into your _very soul!_


----------



## Starshine

Maybe not Tigerheart, but Tigerstar? It's possible, the plot of the fourth series is mostly centered around Starclan VS. the Dark forest, so... but it probably is Tigerheart. Maybe he is like that because of an event in Night Whispers?


----------



## Autumn

OH RIGHT there's an Erin Hunter chat coming up on August 14. If you're not a member of Wands and Worlds and don't want to pay the eight bucks to become one I'd be more than willing to ask any questions you have for you :P


----------



## Darksong

I've already memorized that. ;) (W&W members, I'm Shadowmoon.) Speaking of which... I need to put up a new chapter of my fic. >< I don't have my notebook with my right now, though, so I'll have to wait for another few hours until I can go back to my mom's house and get it. I thought I wouldn't want to type up another one until later today, so I left it there. xD


----------



## Wargle

Leafpool said:


> OH RIGHT there's an Erin Hunter chat coming up on August 14. If you're not a member of Wands and Worlds and don't want to pay the eight bucks to become one I'd be more than willing to ask any questions you have for you :P


Could you ask them if Hollyleaf died when she ran into the tunnels or made it out somewhere. If it is the latter, what is her status and do you plan for her to make an appearence again in any of the books. (as a character phsyically there not mentioned)

Because they told the status of the Elders that stayed in the Forest.


----------



## Autumn

Brock said:


> Could you ask them if Hollyleaf died when she ran into the tunnels or made it out somewhere. If it is the latter, what is her status and do you plan for her to make an appearence again in any of the books. (as a character phsyically there not mentioned)


Oh, ha... this has been asked so many times it's not funny anymore. They _will not answer that question._


----------



## Wargle

Ah I didn't know.

I just WANT TO FRICKING KNOW!!!


----------



## Starshine

I myself want to know what Dovepaw's Warrior name will be. It's bugging me. XD 


Thanks for doing this for us Leafpool :D


----------



## Darksong

I can't wait to see, although I'm more Ivypaw. What's interesting is that my sister and I connect ourselves to those cats because we're twins too; at first I was more Dovepaw and my sister was Ivypaw, but now I consider myself Ivypaw and her Dovepaw. It's fun. XD


----------



## Autumn

Starshine said:


> I myself want to know what Dovepaw's Warrior name will be. It's bugging me. XD


Heh, you'd expect that most of the time they wouldn't give away spoilers like warrior names (they might well not), but we've known Jayfeather would be Jayfeather from... around the time either Dark River or Outcast came out. And they told us Lionblaze would be Lionblaze shortly after (although a few of us already knew through browse-inside), and that Breezepelt would be Breezepelt. And that Icepaw would be Icecloud and Foxpaw would be Foxleap. And then they said "NO MORE REVEALS D<"

... I'll ask.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

is heavystep explained yet?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> is heavystep explained yet?


I think he died for real in TFA and everything was the authors' trademark mistakes.


----------



## Darksong

No, immortal cat of whom I was rather fond! Oh, well, he won't leave StarClan because people remember him for dying three times. >:D

On another completely different topic, Chapter 1 (after the prologue) of my fanfiction is up. Does Starshine have another chapter of hers yet?


----------



## Autumn

Maybe Heavystep went to the Moonstone with Leopardstar and everyone thought he was supposed to be leader so they gave him some lives. :V


----------



## Autumn

Jason-Kun said:


> Why're people asking if
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hollyleaf died or not still? The timeline located here says that she did. Research is your friend.


Nobody ever actually saw her get hit by the rocks. Neither Jayfeather nor Lionblaze ever use the word "died, preferring more ambiguous words. She could've fled into the tunnels and escaped somehow else. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Spoiler: past speculation



remember the speculation about hollyleaf being a possessor? nothing rules out that possibility yet!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> Spoiler: past speculation
> 
> 
> 
> remember the speculation about hollyleaf being a possessor? nothing rules out that possibility yet!


... I could actually see that happening :o


----------



## ThaosDM

I'm bored


----------



## Starshine

Darksong said:


> Does Starshine have another chapter of hers yet?


Not yet, all the sites on webs were blocked by AT&T, so i couldn't on new-content Monday. Now I'm not on my home computer, so I can't upload yet. Sorry for the wait, I might have new content up later. 

As for Hollyleaf, 



Spoiler: Sunrise and Omen of the Stars



If she really is dead, she might be with Tigerstar and training warriors for the Dark Forest. But for now, there is no confermation. If she wouldn't be brought up in the books again, we would have gotten confermation. Or would we? For now, It's all speculation.



In other news, I have a new video. It's a contest entry :D Did I do alright with my pictures though?


----------



## ThaosDM

I am going to make a Warriors fanfic.


----------



## Autumn

ThaosDM said:


> I am going to make a Warriors fanfic.


tell us when you write it :P

and on the subject of fanfics I just updated mine. :o


----------



## Darksong

Starshine said:


> Not yet, all the sites on webs were blocked by AT&T, so i couldn't on new-content Monday. Now I'm not on my home computer, so I can't upload yet. Sorry for the wait, I might have new content up later.


That's okay. I was just curious since I want to see how this trip to ThunderClan goes.



> In other news, I have a new video. It's a contest entry :D Did I do alright with my pictures though?


I watched the most recent video and about half of the other Jayfeather one, and I like the drawings and how they go with the music. The ones on the contest entry were my favorite, but the way they fit with the words on the longer one was nice, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Leafpool said:


> tell us when you write it :P
> 
> and on the subject of fanfics I just updated mine. :o


I should read that sometime. it's better than the last three I read?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> it's better than the last three I read?


is this a question? if so, then it probably is :o (i don't like actively saying my fanfic/writing is better than other people's but mehhhh)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

no, not a question, just the wrong punctuation. I had a question there originally, then erased it.

that it's better than the last three warriors fanfics I read isn't saying much though. warriors fan fiction is generally horrible.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

no, not a question, just the wrong punctuation. I had a question there originally, then erased it.

that it's better than the last three warriors fanfics I read isn't saying much though. warriors fan fiction is generally horrible.

:/ badfic hasn't updated for a while.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> that it's better than the last three warriors fanfics I read isn't saying much though. warriors fan fiction is generally horrible.


eh, this is true. I like to consider myself a fairly good fanfic writer in general, but. FFnet does produce the occasional fanfic gem (the best I've seen so far is one called Blind Faith which is about a kittypet who comes into the Clan and proceeds to become a near-sociopath and take over the Clan by killing several cats), but other than that it's a rash of shitty fics, almost all of which revolve around a ridiculously obvious prophecy which may or may not refer to a self-insert character, or an outsider getting famous among the Clans, or the legends of "MapleClan" or "NorthClan" or "DragonClan" or shit like that, or a story revolving around ridiculously OOC actual characters. I saw a serious fanfic where the main character gets hit on by Firestar, some cat named Thistlepaw, Onestar and Jayfeather. And then, of course, most of them have ridiculous grammar and think "rouge" means an outsider and think the proper spelling is "Thunderclan". I even saw a fanfic where the cats were Fire Heart and Yellow Fang and the Clans were Thunder Clan and Star Clan.

One fanfic contained this gem:

"Rock flattened me to the ground, and I looked down with a shudder to see that his—his _length_!—was right above me. All of a sudden, Rose pushed me away! She located her area right under him as he plunged down, violating her as she screamed."



> :/ badfic hasn't updated for a while.


FFnet's rash of So Bad It's Horrible fics that make me fear for humanity is only broken by the hilarity of the badfic.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I think if I ran markov chains on a Warriors corpus, I'd generate a better story than most of the fanfics out there. anyone have a warriors corpus?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I think if I ran markov chains on a Warriors corpus, I'd generate a better story than most of the fanfics out there. anyone have a warriors corpus?


I actually bet you could. and I don't have a Warriors corpus, no.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I think if I ran markov chains on a Warriors corpus, I'd generate a better story than most of the fanfics out there. anyone have a warriors corpus?

EDIT: in fact, I will. when I find a good piece.


----------



## Autumn

I also once saw a fanfic where Crowpaw (Crowfeather) had spontaneously fallen in love with a random WindClan apprentice named Bluepaw before TNP took place. The author's name was Bluefang.



sreservoir said:


> EDIT: in fact, I will. when I find a good piece.


I can't wait. xD

EDIT: 'Then willowstar and dawnkit saw what she had brought back, it was Gingerlash's body.

"No"said dawn kit. How could it have happened, her mom promised to be back.'

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5892983/3/Dawns_spalsh

EDIT EDIT: 'I was so exited I nearly jumped out of my.'

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5892983/4/Dawns_spalsh


----------



## 1. Luftballon

output said:
			
		

> Wind whipped through the trees, causing the few remaining leaves they had to rustle in the sky, you are superior?" His gaze was filled with disbelief. "I bet none of you have any experience with killing cats! We could slice you open as easily as we would a mouse." He flicked his claws, as if slicing them down the side of an imaginary enemy. "You are weak. You do not understand what fighting for survival means." "We fight the other cats. A few of the clearing. These five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. This will be on our side. They won't let us be driven out." The cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the moonlight. More strange cats followed behind him, their claws flashing in the pale moonlight. They greeted each other with mews and friendly nuzzles, all enmity forgotten as the tabby approached. A space was cleared for them by all of the clearing. These five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the tabby, although he seemed unfettered by the hatred the others were feeling toward him. He began to speak. "My name is Slash," he explained. "My cats come from the Clan cats standing in the pale moonlight. They greeted each other with mews and friendly nuzzles, all enmity forgotten as the tabby approached. A space was cleared for them by all of the cats behind them thrusting themselves forward to stand beside their leaders. The cats behind them thrusting themselves forward to stand beside their leaders. The cats behind Slash hissed in exasperation. "Fine. Fine. We will fight for ourselves. We are above all the rest. It was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the rock and stood there as the tabby - Slash, he had said his name was - made no move of any territory than lowlife like yourselves." "No," Slash replied. "You do not know what it means to be a good thing." The unfamiliar voice rang out through the trees, causing the few remaining leaves they had to rustle in the clearing, and the cats behind them thrusting themselves forward to stand beside their leaders. The cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the bushes, he turned back to the cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the moonlight. More strange cats followed behind him, their claws flashing in the light. There was even a hint of amusement on the ground below them. After a little while, one of your dead friends exist in the clearing, their Gathering broken by the arrival of Slash's cats. Above them, the full moon shone above their heads. Five cats were more well-fed than Slash's cats. "We need more," Slash growled simply. "The ranks of my cats are growing rapidly. Soon the rats of the leaders were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the skills of your cats. Good night, Clan cats. We follow the warrior code, and we believe in StarClan. We are much more deserving of it. We will fight you, and we trust in StarClan, something you do not. We hunt and fight for it. We hereby claim it for ourselves." "What do you mean, we're not deserving?" hissed another one of the cats on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. This will be of hatred for you for sacrificing them to try and save your precious territories rather than thinking in the center of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats in this world. We live in the night. Cold moonlight shone down onto the floor of a large clearing where a huge boulder in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live in the clearing, and the cats on the ground looked around in confusion for the speaker. Bushes rustled at the tabby, although he seemed unfettered by the arrival of Slash's cats. Above them, the full moon shone above their heads. Five cats were more well-fed than Slash's cats. Above them, the full moon shone above their heads. Five cats were standing atop a huge boulder in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live in the light. There was a place where you were able to sustain every cat. You depend on the skills of your presence for a while, and now we have right to any territory." Slash snorted. "You think that the spirits of your cats could have lost all four of his tail the other cats in this world. We live together, companionship being something which rogues and loners lack. We train our kits in the pale moonlight. They greeted each other with mews and friendly nuzzles, all enmity forgotten as the tabby approached. A space was cleared for them by all of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code and we trust in StarClan, something you do not. We hunt and fight for ourselves. We are above all other cats in this world. We live in the ways of hunting and fighting. Our cats are growing rapidly. Soon the rats of the clearing. These five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats. "And when your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are above all the prey in the clearing, their Gathering broken by the hatred the others were feeling toward him. He began to speak. "My name is Slash," he explained. "My cats come from the Clan leaders at these words, with many of the clearing. These five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats. "And when your Clanmates lie there dying, their last thoughts will be of hatred for you for sacrificing them to try and save your precious territories rather than thinking in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of it. We hereby claim it for ourselves." "What do you mean, we're not deserving?" hissed another one of your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We hunt and fight for ourselves. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we know what it means to be a good thing." The unfamiliar voice rang out through the trees, causing the few remaining leaves they had to rustle in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of any sort. They simply stood there, their eyes flashing and their claws flashing in the center of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all the prey in the center of the clearing. These five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the top of the slope, and before long a tabby tom stepped forward, his muscles moving smoothly under his thin pelt. "WindClan is thriving," he began. "Despite the fact that it's leaf-bare, we are finding enough prey to feed all of the other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the slope, and before long a tabby tom had stepped into the moonlight. More strange cats followed behind him, their claws flashing in the ways of hunting and fighting. Our cats are growing rapidly. Soon the rats of the slope, just before he vanished into the moonlight. More strange cats followed behind him, their claws flashing in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of it. We hereby claim it for ourselves." "What do you mean, we're not deserving?" hissed another one of the cats behind the Clan cats as they looked at intruders. These were not allies. The five Clan leaders jumped from the Clan cats as they watched the enraged Clan cats. This will be on our side. They won't let us be driven out." The cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the bushes, he turned back to their own territory. At the top of the slope, just before he vanished into the bushes, he turned back to their own territory. At the top of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code and we trust in StarClan, something you do not. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we have right to any territory." Slash snorted. "You think that because you all think that because you all think that the spirits of your dead friends exist in the best interests of your dead friends exist in the light. There was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the rock and stood there as the moon shone above their heads. Five cats were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the ground below them. After a little while, one of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the clearing. These five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats. "And when your Clanmates lie there dying, their last thoughts will be the last battle you'll ever see." And with that, he turned, leaving the stunned Clan cats as they looked at intruders. These were not allies. The five Clan leaders jumped from the Clan cats as they looked at intruders. These were not allies. The five Clan leaders jumped from the rock and stood there as the moon shone above their heads. Five cats were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the ground below them. After a little more territory?" Several of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code, and we believe in StarClan. We are above all the prey in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live in the best interests of your dead friends exist in the ways of hunting and fighting. Our cats are stronger and faster than yours. You have no right to any territory, since only we have decided to act. We are far stronger. My cats will rule the forest. It was a place where you were able to sustain every cat. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of the leaders were standing atop a huge boulder in the ways of hunting and fighting. Our cats are stronger and faster than yours. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of the leaders were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the ground below them. After a little more territory?" Several of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code, and we will fight you, and we believe in StarClan. We are above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the slope, just before he vanished into the moonlight. More strange cats followed behind him, their claws flexing over the frosted grass. There was even a hint of amusement on the ground looked around in confusion for the speaker. Bushes rustled at the top of the cats on the ground looked around in confusion for the speaker. Bushes rustled at the top of the slope, and before long a tabby tom stepped forward, his muscles moving smoothly under his thin pelt. "WindClan is thriving," he began. "Despite the fact that it's leaf-bare, we are finding enough prey to feed all of the Thunderpaths will no longer be able to live for many moons! Why would you rather have ours?" Slash turned away, and with a flick of his tail the other Clans when they steal our prey. We fight so that we may feed our members. How is that fighting for survival?" growled Sootstar. "Yours is not an individual effort. One of your dead friends exist in the light. There was even a hint of amusement on the ground below them. After a little while, one of them let out a loud caterwaul to quell the discussion. "Let the Gathering begin," spoke the cat. "Sootstar, would you rather have ours?" Slash turned and gazed at his cats. Despite the muscles bulging under their pelts, they were thin and half-starved. Even the scrawny WindClan cats were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats. "And when your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are above all the rest. It was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the Clan leaders jumped from the Clan leaders jumped from the territory beyond the forest. You have three days to leave. If you choose to stay, we will fight you, and only we have decided to act. We are much more deserving of it. We will fight you, and we will win. Your territories belong to me now. This forest belongs to Slash." An enraged yowling broke out behind the Clan cats as they watched the enraged Clan cats. We follow the warrior code, and we believe in StarClan. We are above all the rest. It was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the territory beyond the forest. You have no right to any territory, since only we have decided to act. We are far stronger. My cats will rule the forest. It was the WindClan leader, Sootstar. "Leave? How can you suggest such a thing? We've lived here all our lives. You come here without warning and suggest we leave just so you can have a little more territory?" Several of the cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the paws of imaginary spirits than in your own power? You will never take over our territory. StarClan will be your downfall when we fight." The golden she-cat spat back. "We show compassion, an emotion of which you aren't capable." "You're right," Slash answered emotionlessly. "We don't show compassion. And that will be your downfall when we fight." The golden she-cat hissed in exasperation. "Fine. Fine. We will all fight. You will never take over our territory. StarClan will be on our side. They won't let us be driven out." The cats behind Slash hissed in anger, but the gray tom did not halt his speech. "You had a territory of your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are claiming your land. You have three days to leave. If you choose to stay, we will fight for ourselves. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we know what it means to live for many moons! Why would you rather have ours?" Slash turned away, and with a flick of his paws and you'd still feed him. How is that fighting for survival means." "We fight the other cats. A few of the cats behind the Clan cats as they looked at intruders. These were not allies. The five Clan leaders jumped from the Clan cats standing in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of any sort. They simply stood there, their eyes shining in the light. There was even a hint of amusement on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all the prey in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of any sort. They simply stood there, their eyes flashing and their claws flashing in the light. There was even a hint of amusement on the ground below them. After a little more territory?" Several of the clearing. These five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the top of the cats on the ground below them. After a little while, one of your cats. Good night, Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to the cats behind them thrusting themselves forward to stand beside their leaders. The cats behind Slash hissed in exasperation. "Fine. Fine. We will fight you, and only we know what it means to live for many moons! Why would you care to begin?" A gray tabby tom stepped forward, his muscles moving smoothly under his thin pelt. "WindClan is thriving," he began. "Despite the fact that it's leaf-bare, we are finding enough prey to feed all of the cats on the skills of your presence for a while, and now we have decided to act. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we know what it means to live for many moons! Why would you care to begin?" A gray tabby tom stepped forward, his muscles moving smoothly under his thin pelt. "WindClan is thriving," he began. "Despite the fact that it's leaf-bare, we are finding enough prey to feed all of the cats behind her yowled in approval. "So you'd rather place your trust into the bushes, he turned back to the cats. "And when your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we have right to any territory, since only we know what it means to live for many moons! Why would you rather have ours?" Slash turned and gazed at his cats. Despite the muscles bulging under their pelts, they were thin and half-starved. Even the scrawny WindClan cats were standing atop a huge boulder in the sky, you are superior?" His gaze was filled with disbelief. "I bet none of you have any experience with killing cats! We could slice you open as easily as we would a mouse." He flicked his claws, as if slicing them down the side of an imaginary enemy. "You are weak. You do not know what it means to be a wild cat. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are claiming your land. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats in this world. We live in the light. There was even a hint of amusement on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. This will be the last battle you'll ever see." And with that, he turned, leaving the stunned Clan cats standing in the ways of hunting and fighting. Our cats are growing rapidly. Soon the rats of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. We follow the warrior code, and we trust in StarClan, something you do not. We hunt and fight for ourselves. We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we have right to any territory, since only we know what it means to be a good thing." The unfamiliar voice rang out through the trees, causing the few remaining leaves they had to rustle in the best interests of your cats could have lost all four of his tail the other Clans when they steal our prey. We fight so that we may feed our members. How is that not fighting for survival?" Slash asked coolly. "You wouldn't feed a cat who'd lost his paws," the golden she-cat hissed in exasperation. "Fine. Fine. We will all fight. You will definitely lose. We outnumber you. We are above all other cats in this world. We live in the pale moonlight. They greeted each other with mews and friendly nuzzles, all enmity forgotten as the tabby approached. A space was cleared for them by all of the clearing. These five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the tabby, although he seemed unfettered by the hatred the others were feeling toward him. He began to speak. "My name is Slash," he explained. "My cats come from the territory beyond the forest. It was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the territory beyond the highlands, where the roars of monsters ring in our ears all day and night. We have known of your cats." Slash turned away, and with a flick of his tail the other cats. A few of the slope, just before he vanished into the paws of imaginary spirits than in your own power? You will never take over our territory. StarClan will be of hatred for you for sacrificing them to try and save your precious territories rather than thinking in the sky, you are superior?" His gaze was filled with disbelief. "I bet none of you have any experience with killing cats! We could slice you open as easily as we would a mouse." He flicked his claws, as if slicing them down the side of an imaginary enemy. "You are weak. You do not know what it means to live life as a wild cat. You are nothing." "That's not true," the she-cat hissed, anger visible in her bristling fur and her unsheathed claws. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code, and we trust in StarClan, something you do not. We are much more deserving of it. We hereby claim it for ourselves." "What do you mean, we're not deserving?" hissed another one of the other cats in this world. We live together, companionship being something which rogues and loners lack. We train our kits in the center of the cats on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats in this world. We live together, companionship being something which rogues and loners lack. We train our kits in the forest at your disposal, and you're not deserving of any sort. They simply stood there, their eyes flashing and their claws flashing in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live together, companionship being something which rogues and loners lack. We train our kits in the center of the leaders were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the top of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are the Clans. We follow the warrior code, and we will win. Your territories belong to me now. This forest belongs to Slash." An enraged yowling broke out behind the tabby - Slash, he had said his name was - made no move of any territory than lowlife like yourselves." "No," Slash replied. "You do not know what it means to be a wild cat. You depend on the ground below them. After a little more territory?" Several of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them. "We are Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the slope, just before he vanished into the bushes, he turned back to the cats on the ground looked around in confusion for the speaker. Bushes rustled at the top of the other cats in this world. We live in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live in the center of the Thunderpaths will no longer be able to sustain every cat. You depend on the skills of your cats." Slash turned away, and with a flick of his tail the other Clans when they steal our prey. We fight so that we may feed our members. How is that not fighting for survival?" Slash asked coolly. "You wouldn't feed a cat who'd lost his paws," the golden she-cat hissed in anger, but the gray tom did not halt his speech. "You had a territory of your own, far beyond the highlands, where the roars of monsters ring in our ears all day and night. We have known of your cats. Good night, Clan cats. We follow the warrior code and we will fight for ourselves. We are above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the Thunderpaths will no longer be able to sustain every cat. You have no right to any territory, since only we know what it means to be a wild cat. You depend on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all the prey in the clearing, their Gathering broken by the hatred the others were feeling toward him. He began to speak. "My name is Slash," he explained. "My cats come from the territory beyond the highlands, where the roars of monsters ring in our ears all day and night. We have known of your dead friends exist in the night. Cold moonlight shone down onto the floor of a large clearing where a huge boulder in the center of the leaders were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all the rest. It was the WindClan leader, Sootstar. "Leave? How can you suggest such a thing? We've lived here all our lives. You come here without warning and suggest we leave just so you can have a little while, one of them let out a loud caterwaul to quell the discussion. "Let the Gathering begin," spoke the cat. "Sootstar, would you care to begin?" A gray tabby tom had stepped into the bushes, he turned back to the cats behind the tabby approached. A space was cleared for them by all of us." "Prey? That would be a wild cat. You depend on the skills of your cats. Good night, Clan cats. "Leave?" One cry sounded out above all other cats followed, leaving Fourtrees and heading back to their own territory. At the top of the slope, just before he vanished into the paws of imaginary spirits than in your own power? You will never take over our territory. StarClan will be on our side. They won't let us be driven out." The cats behind them thrusting themselves forward to stand beside their leaders. The cats behind Slash hissed in anger, but the gray tom did not halt his speech. "You had a territory of your cats." Slash turned and gazed at his cats. Despite the muscles bulging under their pelts, they were thin and half-starved. Even the scrawny WindClan cats were standing so close together that their pelts were brushing. All five were talking quietly, their backs turned to the cats. "And when your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are above all the rest. It was a faint, distasteful growling coming from the Clan leaders jumped from the territory beyond the highlands, where the roars of monsters ring in our ears all day and night. We have known of your own, far beyond the forest. You have no right to any territory." Slash snorted. "You think that because you agree not to kill each other, and because you agree not to kill each other, and because you agree not to kill each other, and because you all think that because you agree not to kill each other, and because you all think that the spirits of your cats could have lost all four of his tail the other cats. A few of the clearing. These five were glaring with undisguised hostility at the tabby, although he seemed unfettered by the arrival of Slash's cats. Above them, the full moon shone endlessly.


horribly punctuated, of course. and you know what this is from.


----------



## Autumn

the above said:
			
		

> "You do not know what it means to be a good thing."


_ffffffffffff_


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it then gets repeated like three times. I think it's [ know what it means to  \ (Prey? That would) / be a / (wild cat.) \ good thing. ]



> We are tougher and stronger than you, and only we have right to any territory, since only we know what it means to be a good thing."





> Prey? That would be a wild cat. You depend on the skills of your cats. Good night, Clan cats.





> "What do you mean, we're not deserving?" hissed another one of the cats on the faces of some as they watched the enraged Clan cats.





> You are weak. You do not know what it means to be a wild cat. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of your Clanmates for survival. We do not. We are claiming your land. You have three days to leave before we fight you and kill every last one of the leaders, a powerful golden she-cat, as more yowls of outrage rose up around them.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

because it's hideously inaccurate in other ways? like their family trees?

EDIT: 





> Cold moonlight shone down onto the floor of a large clearing where a huge boulder in the wild, a luxury which kittypets are too stupid to agree with. We live in the clearing, and the cats on the ground looked around in confusion for the speaker. Bushes rustled at the tabby, although he seemed unfettered by the arrival of Slash's cats.


EDIT: double-post is because of a deleted post in the middle. yeah.


----------



## Autumn

the whole quote is generally ridiculous and hilarious.

... do one of StarKits Prophcy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

here:





> The cats gapsed. The started to mummur. "be quite" starGleam sad. Tehy were quite. "here she said pushing th3 roks foreword. "Loack at the them. Yu must fallow these commodents fur your hole lifes if you want." Firestar was disappointed he and; starPaw had been having so much fun. So they went huntng, StarPaw messed up a couple times but FireStar said it was called LoinClan." StarPaw coudnt breath? She was shacking she didn nok if she cold mack it! And then... frorm the cord.... came.... A LINO!1!11!1 SatrGleam GASP! "This is ThunderStar" mowed TallStar. He was the day she was ready for anything! "ok Ok" mewled FiresTar, lets learn how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the entrnce! It was dark! StarGel am opened erh eyes and she ran left into... TIGGERSTAR!" "Fuhrstar! yellded a TiggerStraw. "You ar gong to did now!" And he held out... SOME JEW! "Omg jyew!" elld FamePaw she locked at JayFather and kiled him with one shot. "YOU KILDED MY FTHER! she yelled their are three toms atref me! TREEE!"! i know" sed jayFethr he locked happy. "You are speshil!" StarGleam was startig to gut a litel nervis. Wha if starClan didnt like her? They went ot the MoonPolo. It was LaFlamePaw! "LAKEPAW UR BACK!" SHE SAD WHT SAID SPARGLAME. Thenshe locked. It was dark. Their were no cats otusdie. "SLL CATS GATER" she sadi. They cats gatehred. "I have the ten commdnents!" saud StarPaw. She didn't lake beig told that. Just because her Mom was a cat came in thru the entrnce! It was YellowFang. "Wher else wood you be?" "Yuo dont need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commons ot to the Gathern then I can shoe off the calns. "ok said FireStar" "we should go to the Gathern." "If we go to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we aer gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are three toms atref me! TREEE!"! i know" sed jayFethr he locked arund fastly. "hes a mean cat! "OMIGOSH U MEAN LIKE SCOURG?" STARPAW SHOCKED. "No ur much prtter then sourg" said Graystripe he licked her on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the camp. StarPaw smiled. Shed one! Noone cod hurt her family now . StarPaw!" said FireStar. "But I wnted tol see if that was SandStrom. Your a good fihgter! Maybey this was wat the prophcy meant. Shadowclan run from the camp. StarPaw smiled. Shed one! Noone cod hurt her family now . StarPaw!" said FireStar. "But I wnted tol see if that was all you new." "Ok." They went ot the MoonPolo. It was a dankness! The darknest swolled everything! She could small BLODO! Suddenly TigerStar and HolyLeaf were there! In her vishon! She sa them tacking over the clans and ther was an arm of rogues and cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was a bare! "IM A SHAPSHITTER!" siad Hollylea joyly. "stargleam." Said FalmePaw cryingly. "I nedd to go get your nien lives. Ill go with you and so onered! "I cat beliv its relly you ThungerStar she said pushing th3 roks foreword. "Loack at the stars again and smiled and fell asleep wit the Starcaln voices whisper in her ear "youll be the best their ever was StarPaw I know ti." Surpised she walked away from the bushs and Shadwclan spring out!2! their was anodder chat with hr. "OMIGOSH ITS TIGGERSTAR!" she hossed. "WHTA WIL WE DO!" "we figt." saud Jayfeathre and he tuched his noise to StarGleams. "You have to show this to the ground blood was cuming from a wand on her sholder. It was a shinny; rotund poll. StarGlean had never sen enythin so buetifly inner life befor. "im so produ of you," said FireTar his gaze tinkling. StarGleap purSmiled and liked the warter. It was a lot of red blod. HawekFrost Looked at her. She was so funny and col. "!" said StarPaw she jumped at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the stars again and smiled and fell asleep wit the Starcaln voices whisper in her er. StarPaw gottedup. "Omigosh Graystip what do u want!1 she yelped GrayStrpe locked at hr. "Wll u be my mats! StarPaw wispered apply like seCert." "No we can;t do that their can only be 1!11 Howled Firestar. "Otterwies youll chet on us." "So StarGleam, who will u pik?" giggled GayStipe. StarPaw sad "I..i....." she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the forst. Ters ralled down her face: her sitser was deed and tigerstar had ExcapeD! "y am I spost to do?/? "Folo youre hart said Jayfeahr. "Who do yo want 2 go on pattrol wit me?" she asked. "Sure!" Said JazzPaw getten up from the bare. But she ran towed LionBlaze and she was specal. I now pronunce you..... GLEAMSTAR!' Butt as the cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was anodder chat with hr. "OMIGOSH ITS TIGGERSTAR!" she hossed. "WHTA WIL WE DO!" "we figt." saud Jayfeathre and he tuched his noise to StarGleams. "You have to show this to the Calns. Wath would Starclan doo witouth you Now I will giv you a namr." "Wat!" shotud StarGleam ass he opened his moth. "I donk want my bame to be our mate." "oh uh yeh. yELLED STARPaw but he didn;t leaf instead he jumped on a cat and then run of to tel him that she ;oved him StarPaw skided into de Camp. "FIRSTAR" SHE YOWLED "I ha to tel; uo somesting?" "nut ow StarOaw" he sadi "yuve gut to become a Warrior in the Name of Starcaln?:" "Yes!" she shock3d. "oak." Eh sad. "Then by the powers of Starclan, I gave you liedership said BleuStar "we need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commdnents!" saud StarPaw. She wanet over and thurst herslef betwen them. "Do you think well ever be up there." "Ya totally." Said JazzPaww. "I mean youll be l,eader and I'll be depudy one day well have too!" "Ya." Said StarPaw smiling she loved JazzPaw NOT IN THAT WAY U SICKOS!) they were done howling for her./ Then she saw her sister's FlamePaw and lakePaw and hr frend JazzPaw (a.n: jazzie-kin ur my bff!) waz slepping on the surface. A blue she cat rememembered what today was. "Ohmigosh its my detsiny." You cant fihtg feat.' "No!" he meowled. "I don't want to loose you!" "Its oky" sad FireHeart he was really happy! Shed had someny toms chating after her but now this would be stuped! I want u to be wit her!" said FireHart attakin GraySriep. "No I do!" shouted. "guysys stop fihting you can BOTH be my mat" hE ESked. "OMigosh grayStripe thats so nic!" StarKit scremed. "but FireStar alredy esked me." "wel then hes jst an idot." "StarPaw wok up its tim 4 parole." StarPaw opnd hr brite reinbow eys and locked arund. "Omigosh who wus tha!1!1"Sshe yellow. "Its me GrayStipe" GrayStrip wisperd in her foreheed. Then they shinned brighter and there were afew cats that she new. "No of cours not your in the meddle of a warr. " "omgosh WE ARE?" scremmed StarPal she sus so surpissed! "Ya DustPelt did while U were away in fast enough. Only scourg was did that before.," "OMGOSH REALLY?" asked StarPaw. Scourg?1? THE SCOURG? She dherad so muchj about him he was walkin up. He locked angrily. "oh uhhhh nuthin FireStar go back to FireStar. "We have to say something said Jayfeather his chest puffed ouit. "You see there is this prophcy Starcaln gave me it said that out of the darkness, stars will come and get rid of the froste. It was LakePool! She was so exited and so onered! "I cat beliv its relly you ThungerStar she said pushing th3 roks foreword. "Loack at the roxk. "1. thou shat not belive in other goIncesters 2. Dont make any picturs of anyhing and warhip them. If ou do ai will punsch you an ur grankits. 4. don't say Starcclan in vane. 5. Work for 6 days and worshipe me on 1. 6. Repsect our mom and dad. 7. Dont kill otters unless in batl.e 8. don't br unfateful to our mat. 9/ Dotn steel things from he other cland. 10. Dnt lie aboot yiour nieborgh. 10. Don't be jelos og your neiborgh. 11. No BENG GAY!f The cat GAPSED. "Im sorry" said DaysPow. "ive ben a sinner. Ill do better next time!" Al the cats that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her sitter ass ded. "you killd my Subjt!" HolyLeaf rared turng back in a log time she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the frost. She wus a good fighter. Its really cool." At that minute he thought to himself 'Starpaws so kawaii look at her in suprise. "What how could they have fallowd me." She dogged at Flamepaw her blue eys fallshig. "NO FLAMEPAW" whaled LakePaw seing her sisters about too die. "I LOVE YOU FALMEPAW." She yowled jumping herself in front of HOlyLeaf. HollyLaffs paw cutt into hir throt blood came out LakePaw felt down. "NOOOO!1!11" StarPaw screamed. "FLAMEAPWWW!" She ran for HoltLeaf but it wass ok she newt wht wus best. "OMGoht" sid StarPaw. "Quickk mack me a warrror!" "Oak" said Firestar. He wlaked up to StarPaw. "aLL Cats Gather Round Who Are Older To Cach There One Prey!" "Tday we are making a new Warrior." The calnn GASPED! "SarkPaw! StarPaw!: shouted the clan. They StarGleam girned. She wass a Warrior! At least!" "FireScar," she said, cuming over 2 him. "I wanna tell u somesing." They locked sadly. "We wont do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame turng around and walkin back to FireStar. "We have to go back to sleep!" mwled StarPaw hoppin he would leaf so she culd be alon with grayStripe. "Yah FireStra theres nithing to wory about!" cherrid GrayStrpe but Firestar didn't leave insted he said and he ran of. "Good job StarPaw!" FireStar called, "The last cat i new that culd fiht lik that was all you new." "Ok." They went ot the MoonPolo. It was dark. Here was no mono 2 lighte the way and StarPaw attaked TiggerSar. "U killed TigerStra!" uelled FiresStar he locked confuded. LIKE HE DIDN;T EVN KNO SHE WAS GNNA ASK THt qestn. "sO YOU WENT WITH DAWNSPARKLE INSTD! YELLED STARpaw locking vry happi. "but that doesn;t help me what am I spost to do?/? "Folo youre hart said Jayfeahr. "Who do yo want 2 go on pattrol wit me?" she asked. "Sure!" Said JazzPaw getten up from the bare. But she ran towed LionBlaze and she was so exited! She'd never bin so hap inner life! "StarPaw....." said FirePaw. He was simile like shed never sent him simle behfore. "Are you ready to become a Warrior in the Fark Forest. It was dark. Their were no cats otusdie. "SLL CATS GATER" she sadi. They cats gatehred. "I have Tebn Conmondants frum Starclam/" she said. The cats gathered around a pool. They all looked into it eagerly. A dark shape appeared on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the other claans1" gagged StarGlame happ;y. "Cmon lets go!" She ran of not wating fro any other cat and then she rudhed at StarPlame. "Oh o!" yelld every1 "tarPaw got our of the froste. It was dark. Here was no mono 2 lighte the way and StarPaw attaked TiggerSar. "U killed TigerStra!" uelled FiresStar he locked happy. "You are speshil!" StarGleam was startig to gut a litel nervis. Wha if starClan didnt like her? They went to the other calns and theny all bowed down to her. Thank you for thi!" she saud and then she was specal. I now pronunce you..... GLEAMSTAR!' Butt as the cats agred. StarPaw was happy! Teh were aon the write pat! If hey fallowed Sartclan thay woud neber go wong! But suddenly she saw somesting! It was..... REdpaw and LakePaool KISSING StarGlam marced ofer too RedPaw and lakePolw. They locked sadly. "We wont do it agan." "I hope not" said StarGlame turng around and walkin back to sleep!" mwled StarPaw hoppin he would leaf so she culd be alon with grayStripe. "Yah FireStra theres nithing to wory about!" cherrid GrayStrpe but Firestar didn't leave insted he said ".Your doing awesome." "Really?" gaped StarPaw. She didn't think she was a blue cat. 'Bullstar' wispered StarGleam ahstruck. "With this live I gave you liedership said BleuStar "we need to be wit her!" said FireHart attakin GraySriep. "No I do!" shouted. "guysys stop fihting you can BOTH be my mat" hE ESked. "OMigosh grayStripe thats so nic!" StarKit scremed. "but FireStar alredy esked me." "wel then hes jst an idot." y do u say tha?" yellED STARPaw GayStrip locked at hr meanly. "i dont lik him" sqeakd GrayStripe he locked happy. "You are speshil!" StarGleam was startig to gut a litel nervis. Wha if starClan didnt like her? They went to the frost like this!" "That why we nedd you to do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame and she attcked HolyLeaf. HollyPaw gut out of the way and it wass ok she newt wht wus best. "OMGoht" sid StarPaw. "Quickk mack me a warrror!" "Oak" said Firestar. He wlaked up to StarPleam. It hurted like neddles!1 BambleCalw came nex. He put his mose on StarGleam's forehed. It hurt lick TiggerSTars class! WithStorm stambled over next. "Woth this lift. I give you strenth. Us it well to pertect your clan." LeaveWind cam on to her. Thank you for teling use SarkGleam they said happly." "We sont sin again!" "God" said StarGleam "What dlo you men." "hes in the Name of Starcaln?:" "Yes!" she shock3d. "oak." Eh sad. "Then by the powers of Starclan, I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be inblossble for us to have kitsss!" jhe said. "Ive got to do it agan." "I hope not" said StarGlame she was in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do we dao agant LakePaw!" she lucked up. LakePaw was runnen toward Loinblzx and she and FireStar had snuck out together that's why he chose her as his apprentice_. Later that night StarPaw locked up at the roxk. "1. thou shat not belive in other goIncesters 2. Dont make any picturs of anyhing and warhip them. If ou do ai will punsch you an ur grankits. 4. don't say Starcclan in vane. 5. Work for 6 days and worshipe me on 1. 6. Repsect our mom and dad. 7. Dont kill otters unless in batl.e 8. don't br unfateful to our mat. 9/ Dotn steel things from he other cland. 10. Dnt lie aboot yiour nieborgh. 10. Don't be jelos og your neiborgh. 11. No BENG GAY!f The cat GAPSED. "Im sorry" said DaysPow. "ive ben a sinner. Ill do better next time!" Al the cats were cherring for her, But suddenly as SatyrGleam was leafing theri was a blue cat. 'Bullstar' wispered StarGleam ahstruck. "With this live I gave you liedership said BleuStar puttinger noise to StarGleams. It hurtd! BlueStar wakled away StarGleam wandered ho muck more of this she cold tack it hurt so much she terbled. "With this live I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be none as StarPaw for your pel which sings like the porphesy meowed? "Yes StarPaw." Snarled Firestar. "I couldnteven get away in your walk Rivrclan attacked us." Said SandTrom. She locked sortaf sad she New FireStart lovved Stargleam. But it wass no us. LakPaw was dyeing. "it was turning balkc. "I love you seh said as she realed that her sitter ass ded. "you killd my Subjt!" HolyLeaf rared turng back in a bare. "Ilus get you for giving comandaments to the rets off the calns. "ok said FireStar" "we should go to the frost like this!" "That why we nedd you to help dfeat BlackStar and ShadowclaN. And all teh other calns. Tehy are tyring 2 attack us were in the meddle of a warr. " "omgosh WE ARE?" scremmed StarPal she sus so surpissed! "Ya DustPelt did while U were away in fast enough. Only scourg was did that before.," "OMGOSH REALLY?" asked StarPaw. Scourg?1? THE SCOURG? She dherad so muchj about him he was really evil and killed alot of cats. "I'M LIKE SCOURG? "I didnt mean it like that" FirePaw sad fastly. "I ment you wer a good fighter. Its really cool." At that minute he thought to himself 'Starpaws so kawaii look at her eys shinning. "Today is important today." "What is it Mom" said StarKit awake right away. Then the she cat looked up. Her eyes were bright. "There is a prophecy!" She said. They loked at the star in her er. StarPaw gottedup. "Omigosh Graystip what do u say tha?" yellED STARPaw GayStrip locked at RedPaw she wus so buttifly then StarGleam shock her hud. "No Im STRREET!" she taught madly. "but now what do u want!1 she yelped GrayStrpe locked at RedPaw. "RedOaw are yu okayo?" she esked thoug cuase she was a blue cat. 'Bullstar' wispered StarGleam ahstruck. "With this life i give u nolledge." It hurt like fier!1 She god a liff rom BundleFace form motherlinest a life for StoneFur for bravvery. She was so appy. Then she saw JayFethre cumin thru the forst tords her. "JayFeathr im soooo confusedd wat do i do no? I cant safve the frost like this!" "That why we aer gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are ten thigs we ned to give you strenth. Us it well to pertect your clan." LeaveWind cam on to her. "he can send cats to starcaln even from the pool to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are three toms atref me! TREEE!"! i know" sed jayFethr he locked happy. "thats good four you it menzz that p[eo[le like uo. he told he smilling. "NO NUT I LUV ALL OF THEM" sed StarPaw back waling upst. "I DON'T KNO WHO TO [ICK!1!1" "wel ten let me tel yo a stor.y said JayFeathern and DawnSparkle who were very prod. "Daughetr where very happy but he was thought just like FirStar. He loved her. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to help dfeat BlackStar and ShadowclaN. And all teh other calns. Tehy are tyring 2 attack us were in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do I do thouth starGeam. "we can go to the MoonSnot now. StarGleam was startig to gut a litel nervis. Wha if starClan didnt like her? They went ot the MoonPolo. It was a nose from the leg. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to help dfeat BlackStar and ShadowclaN. And all teh other calns. Tehy are tyring 2 attack us were in the sark forest so...HOW DID I DYE? "TigerStra killed you" said BlueeStar cumin over to her. "Wit this life i give u nolledge." It hurt lick TiggerSTars class! WithStorm stambled over next. "Woth this lift. I give o HEAR. You have a realy strong heat bfour but is even stornger now, thank you for thi!" she saud and then he did. StarFlame locked at JayFather and kiled him with one shot. "YOU KILDED MY FTHER! she yelled and she hit LakePaw, who did to. "StarGlame I will giv you a namr." "Wat!" shotud StarGleam ass he opened his moth. "I donk want my bame to be our mate." "oh uh yeh. yELLED STARPaw but he was smelling StarPaw almots gasped shed never sent him simle behfore. "Are you ready to become an apentice: he said. "Your a strong brave cat and because of that I will mentor with you." Ever body gasped. StarKit did too. Se herd hear mother say "Wow!". Firehert liked her shoulder. He whispered in her foreheed. Then they shinned brighter and there were afew cats that she new. "No of cours not your in the meddle of a warr. " "omgosh WE ARE?" scremmed StarPal she sus so surpissed! "Ya DustPelt did while U were away in your walk Rivrclan attacked us." Said SandTrom. She locked sortaf sad she New FireStart lovved Stargleam. But it wa s to lat. StarPaw was happy. She wus a good fihgter! Maybey this was wat the prophcy meant. Shadowclan run from the leg. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame she was ready for anything! "ok Ok" mewled FiresTar, lets learn how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was so sad her fahter had deid her leader was gunn. "FLAMEPAW LAKEPAW DUSTPELT MOM LOINBLAZE FALLOW ME." She said. "I gess that's ter " balkcStar said, "besid I didn't relly mean that neway. "o really why?" said starpaw. "becus yo are." 'WHAT' YOWLED sTarpaw jumping away BlackkStarTried to nugle her. "WHAT WHOSE THEIR" SHE SAID JUMPED. It juts me. " said JayWing waking to bedside her. "Yo couldt kill im becas u're nut dead." "what" said StarGleam she jumped at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the stars she turned to her quick. "Sweety you know the clans don't except cat slike use sometimes." She said. StarKit glared. She didn't lake beig told that. Just because her Mom was a lot of red blod. HawekFrost Looked at her. She was so exited and so will JayFather." "Kawaii" said StarGlema happly. They left the Gathern and all the cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was a bare! "IM A SHAPSHITTER!" siad Hollylea joyly. "stargleam." Said FalmePaw cryingly. "I nedd to go get your nien lives. Ill go with you and so will JayFather." "Kawaii" said StarGlema happly. They left the Gathern then I can shoe off the commendments to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we nedd you to help dfeat BlackStar and ShadowclaN. And all teh other calns. Tehy are tyring 2 attack us were in the Name of Starcaln?:" "Yes!" she shock3d. "oak." Eh sad. "Then by the powers of Starclan, I gave you liedership said BleuStar puttinger noise to StarGleams. "You have to say something said Jayfeather his chest puffed ouit. "You see there is this prophcy Starcaln gave me it said that out of the froste. It was LaFlamePaw! "LAKEPAW UR BACK!" SHE SAD WHT SAID SPARGLAME. Thenshe locked. It was a littlekit and she attcked HolyLeaf. HollyPaw gut out of the evil tiger and holly." "Its about StarKit!" A white tom said. "Shes going to save her. He jumped in font of herr and LakePolawm hit her insta. "Nuu Redpaw!" chked StarGlamea and she was specal. I now pronunce you..... GLEAMSTAR!' Butt as the cats that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her fathe loved a sTICK. SHE GAPD IN SHOC. "Wat did you do? she esked and then she was an arm of rogues and cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was anodder chat with hr. "OMIGOSH ITS TIGGERSTAR!" she hossed. "WHTA WIL WE DO!" "we figt." saud Jayfeathre and he tuched his noise to StarGleams. It hurtd! BlueStar wakled away StarGleam wandered ho muck more of this she cold tack it hurt so much she terbled. "With this live I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be none as StarPaw for your pel which sings like the porphesy meowed? "Yes StarPaw." Snarled Firestar. "I couldnteven get away in fast enough. Only scourg was did that before.," "OMGOSH REALLY?" asked StarPaw. Scourg?1? THE SCOURG? She dherad so muchj about him he was called LoinClan." StarPaw coudnt breath? She was runnin tord the forest starGleam was so appy. Then she saw her sister's FlamePaw and lakePaw and hr frend JazzPaw (a.n: jazzie-kin ur my bff!) waz slepping on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the bushs and Shadwclan spring out!2! their was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and her fur. "Oh ok thanks." They trained floor awhile later StarPaw beat FireStar 8\10 times once she let him win to make him fel bettar and b y the last one she was at the HoBare! The bare rared in pane! Starepaw sent her teeth into its for. It rared. "oak oka" HolyLeafthe bare said. "i no know Your not guna be bettin that esliay." Suddenly she was so foncusded! Thes to cats hard asked her to be so red! said StarGlame turng around and walkin back to FireStar. "We have to go the dark foret?" "Yes?" ansed RedPaw. "No you dont" said StarGleam "What dlo you men." "hes in the branches. She closed her eyes againstill tired. Butter mom wouldn't let her sleep not today. "Sweety its time to get up" said Dawnsparkle; her eys shinning. "Today is important today." "What is it Mom" said StarKit awake right away. Then the she cat rememembered what today was. "Ohmigosh its my detsiny." You cant fihtg feat.' "No!" he meowled. "I don't want to show this to the MoonPool. "I cant belive it sadi StrGleam. "I can." Said JayFeater he was said. "WHAT NOO!" said StarPaw ass she ruan in to the forest. It wus a newt. The nwt ran away. "Youl never cathg me!1111 he laght meanly. "Im gong to Shadowcaln!" And then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and ran away. "... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" yelled FamePaw. "Now the yew is gunna wkr! "Ete the yew!" sadi TiggerStar he thirst it at StarGlame StarGleam baked away. "You're never get moi to ete it!" she esked and then he luf. "NO!" yewled StarKit. She run after TigerClaw. but he have to go the dark foret?" "Yes?" ansed RedPaw. "No you dont" said StarGleam she jumped form the HighRoke. She saw FireStar cumin threw the crowed towed jer. "StarGlame you are a much beter cat then me at this1 you should be letter. Im not deid so ill go join the eldlers insted!" he said and he tuched his noise to StarGleams. It hurtd! BlueStar wakled away StarGleam wandered ho muck more of this she cold tack it hurt so much she terbled. "With this live I gave you liedership said BleuStar puttinger noise to StarGleams. It hurtd! BlueStar wakled away StarGleam wandered ho muck more of this she cold mack it! And then... frorm the cord.... came.... A LINO!1!11!1 SatrGleam GASP! "This is ThunderStar" mowed TallStar. He was simile like shed never sent him simle behfore. "Are you ready to become an apentice: he said. She smiled to for teh firts time in a bare. "Ilus get you for thi!" she saud and then they were ver starry. Starclab!1!11! "Are ou reedy" shouted on of them came up. It was a shinny; rotund poll. StarGlean had never sen enythin so buetifly inner life befor. "im so produ of you," said FireTar his gaze tinkling. StarGleap purSmiled and liked the warter. It was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and ran away. "... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" yelled FamePaw. "Now the yew is gunna wkr! "Ete the yew!" sadi TiggerStar he thirst it at StarGlame StarGleam baked away. "You're never get moi to ete it!" she esked upsed. RedPaw cughed. "No im not but at leaat I sawed yuour lif! she sed and then she held "YOUE NEVER TOOK ME ALIV!" "are you so sur?" aksed TigerClar and then run of to tel him that she ;oved him StarPaw skided into de Camp. "FIRSTAR" SHE YOWLED "I ha to tel; uo somesting?" "nut ow StarOaw" he sadi "yuve gut to become an apentice: he said. "Your a strong brave cat and her fur. "Oh ok thanks." They trained floor awhile later StarPaw beat FireStar 8\10 times once she let him win to make him fel bettar and b y the last one she was actually dong this after so lung. "I....." WINDCLAN ATTAK! Shioted a voise from obove the Camp. It was.... HOLYLEAF! "Ohno its HolyLeaf!" yelled FireStra he ranned away. SandStrom wnet aftre him. StarGlaem locked up. HolyLeaf was stnding their and their was anodder chat with hr. "OMIGOSH ITS TIGGERSTAR!" she hossed. "WHTA WIL WE DO!" "we figt." saud Jayfeathre and he locked confuded. LIKE HE DIDN;T EVN KNO SHE WAS GNNA ASK THt qestn. "sO YOU WENT WITH DAWNSPARKLE INSTD! YELLED STARpaw locking vry happi. "but that doesn;t help me what am I so ulsess?/?/' she dsked. "why couldnt i kill her?" "its not opur falt. Sadi a voice from bedide her. "WHAT WHOSE THEIR" SHE SAID JUMPED. It juts me. " said JayWing waking to bedside her. "Yo couldt kill im becas u're nut dead." "what" said StarGleam "What dlo you men." "hes in the Fark Forest. It was dark. Here was no mono 2 lighte the way and it wass no us. LakPaw was dyeing. "it was turning balkc. "I love you seh said as she did. AND THEN STARGLEAM WAS DIED!11!111!11111!1!11! "Omigish what happnd! shrekd StarPaw. She didn't think she was an apprentice! She flicked outside not even waiting for her Mom. But her Mom was a nose from the pool to tell you first." "Omg what is it" lauged StarPaw she jumped at the roxk. "1. thou shat not belive in other goIncesters 2. Dont make any picturs of anyhing and warhip them. If ou do ai will punsch you an ur grankits. 4. don't say Starcclan in vane. 5. Work for 6 days and worshipe me on 1. 6. Repsect our mom and dad. 7. Dont kill otters unless in batl.e 8. don't br unfateful to our mat. 9/ Dotn steel things from he other cland. 10. Dnt lie aboot yiour nieborgh. 10. Don't be jelos og your neiborgh. 11. No BENG GAY!f The cat GAPSED. "Im sorry" said DaysPow. "ive ben a sinner. Ill do better next time!" Al the cats that she ;oved him StarPaw skided into de Camp. "FIRSTAR" SHE YOWLED "I ha to tel; uo somesting?" "nut ow StarOaw" he sadi "yuve gut to become WARRIOR!' "MOGOSH REALLY creamed StarPaw. YEAH SAID firestar "Youv been a war for onll 3.14 dayss butt u are the best their ever was StarPaw I know ti." Surpised she walked away from the pool to tell you first." "Omg what is it!11!1" shocked MitsyFoot. "Is it imptent!" "Yes of cors its imptent!111!1"! yellded StarGleam "or else I wuldnt be hear!" "I have Tebn Conmondants frum Starclam/" she said. The cats gapsed. The started to mummur. "be quite" starGleam sad. Tehy were quite. "here she said in ah. "Its meh" said the she-ca. It was a cat and then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and he ran at HollyLeaf. StarGlema washed as HolyLefa locked at RedPaw. "RedOaw are yu okayo?" she esked upsed. RedPaw cughed. "No im not but at leaat I sawed yuour lif! she sed and then he luf. "NO!" yewled StarKit. She run and ran away. "... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" yelled FamePaw. "Now the yew is gunna wkr! "Ete the yew!" sadi TiggerStar he thirst it at StarGlame StarGleam baked away. "You're never get moi to ete it!" she esked upsed. RedPaw cughed. "No im not but at leaat I sawed yuour lif! she sed and then she rudhed at StarPlame. "Oh o!" yelld every1 "tarPaw got our of the darkness, stars will come and get rid of the evil tiger and holly." StarPaw gasped. What does it mean? StarPaw walkd over too the appentice's den. Insid she saw JayFethre cumin thru the entrnce! It was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and her fur. "Oh ok thanks." They trained floor awhile later StarPaw beat FireStar 8\10 times once she let him win to make him fel bettar and b y the last one she was on the surface. A blue she cat looked up. Her eyes were bright. "There is a prophecy!" She said. They loked at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun. So they went huntng, StarPaw messed up a couple times but FireStar said it was only her second time (she'd had her first time when she say the cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was anodder chat with hr. "OMIGOSH ITS TIGGERSTAR!" she hossed. "WHTA WIL WE DO!" "we figt." saud Jayfeathre and he ran of. "Good job StarPaw!" FireStar called, "The last cat i new that culd fiht lik that was SandStrom. Your a good fihgter! Maybey this was wat the prophcy meant. Shadowclan run from the bare. But she ran left into... TIGGERSTAR!" "Fuhrstar! yellded a TiggerStraw. "You ar gong to did now!" And he held out... SOME JEW! "Omg jyew!" elld FamePaw she locked at the HoBare! The bare rared in pane! Starepaw sent her teeth into its for. It rared. "oak oka" HolyLeafthe bare said. "i no know Your not guna be bettin that esliay." Suddenly she was aboot to hit him when BlackStripe was there! "TIGERSAR WATCH OUT" said BlackStrip. TierStar loocked at her eys shinning. "Today is important today." "What is it Mom" said StarKit awake right away. Then the she cat rememembered what today was. "Ohmigosh its my serimony today!' she squelled excercisedly. Today was the first ledder of Thunerclan! OR it was okaysince it was only her second time (she'd had her first time when she say the cats that she ;oved him StarPaw skided into de Camp. "FIRSTAR" SHE YOWLED "I ha to tel; uo somesting?" "nut ow StarOaw" he sadi "yuve gut to become a Warrior in the cAlan. Ur perfect. We ndd you to become a Warrior in the sark forest so...HOW DID I DYE? "TigerStra killed you" said BlueeStar cumin over to StarPaw and jumped in font of herr and LakePolawm hit her insta. "Nuu Redpaw!" chked StarGlamea and she locked at hr. "Do yo want 2 dell with this wright now. StarGleam mead LoinBalze her depudy he take the clkan back to FireStar. "We have to go to teh Dark Forste but its ver danger." Mewled Jayfeater. "tack me their!" sad StarGleam. She slepped and then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and he ran of. "Good job StarPaw!" FireStar called, "The last cat i new that culd fiht lik that was all you new." "Ok." They went ot the MoonPolo. It was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and her dad was jayFeather the medicine Cat didn"t mean she ws different! "StarPaw come here." Said FireStar from the other cats cleaned jp the bodies. "Ok StarPaw" said Firestar one they got their. "We'll start with how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the frost their pass working fastly. She wood kill HolyLeaf and TigerSar for what thed don! She batlecried using his nose to tar down the evill cats. Her heat burneded! Sune they had funded them. They were closed to the rets off the calns. "ok said FireStar" "we should go to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we nedd you to do BlackSrar its my detsiny." You cant fihtg feat.' "No!" he meowled. "I don't doned another tom after me!" "I got enog porbelms arigt now anywy! "but yor pahfect." Said Blackstar. "you betted me in badle you HAVE TO BE " "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the forst. Ters ralled down her face: her sitser was deed and tigerstar had ExcapeD! "y am I spost to do?/? "Folo youre hart said Jayfeahr. "Who do yo want to loose you!" "Its oky" sad FireHeart he was walkin up. He locked angrily. "oh uhhhh nuthin FireStar go back to FireStar. "We have to go the dark foret?" "Yes?" ansed RedPaw. "No you dont" said StarGleam she jumped form the HighRoke. She saw FireStar cumin threw the crowed towed jer. "StarGlame you are a much beter cat then me at this1 you should be letter. Im not deid so ill go join the eldlers insted!" he said and he ran at HollyLeaf. StarGlema washed as HolyLefa locked at RedPaw. "RedOaw are yu okayo?" she esked upsed. RedPaw cughed. "No im not okay!" LakeFall screchemd loadly she issed at StarGlame. "I'm being posesd by HolyLeaf wut do you THINK!" she yelddl and hulrd hesselv at StarPaw. StarGlme was so foncusded! Thes to cats hard asked her to be wit her!" said FireHart attakin GraySriep. "No I do!" shouted. "guysys stop fihting you can BOTH be my mat." he yeleled. "Well mabey. but what would FireStar say?" she wispereed. GrayStripe locked around agan. "I dont think he wuld mind." said GraStri;e "OMIGOSH SUR THAN!" StarPaww yelleded happly. "Wat ar uo ta;kin abut" said FireHert he was said. "WHAT NOO!" said StarPaw she stinted to jump up and sunlit was in the sark forest so...HOW DID I JUTS SAY?/" she esked. "The elfenth commonment is NO BEING GAY!11 "But I love her!1" said LakePol. (a/n. EW!11 THIS IS DIGUSTING) "But its agant the ten commdnents!" saud StarPaw. She didn't think she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the frost. She wus a newt. The nwt ran away. "... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" yelled FamePaw. "Now the yew is gunna wkr! "Ete the yew!" sadi TiggerStar he thirst it at StarGlame StarGleam baked away. "You're never get moi to ete it!" she esked thoug cuase she was mad." sorry said YelllowFang but that made me made." "its ok" said StarGleam. "but i was in the cAlan. Ur perfect. We ndd you to do BlackSrar its my serimony today!' she squelled excercisedly. Today was the first day I saw yo." "Relly." She aksed. "Relay," he said. She smiled to for teh firts time in a log time she was specal. I now pronunce you..... GLEAMSTAR!' Butt as the cats begun to cherr, there was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and then he did. StarFlame locked at hr. "Wll u be my mats! StarPaw wispered apply like seCert." "No we can;t do that their can only be 1!11 Howled Firestar. "Otterwies youll chet on us." "So StarGleam, who will u pik?" giggled GayStipe. StarPaw sad "I..i....." she was at the star in her er. StarPaw gottedup. "Omigosh Graystip what do I do thouth starGeam. "we can go to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we aer gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell you first." "Omg what is it!11!1" shocked MitsyFoot. "Is it imptent!" "Yes of cors its imptent!111!1"! yellded StarGleam "or else I wuldnt be hear!" "I have Tebn Conmondants frum Starclam/" she said. Flamepaw hurled at HolyLeaf. Hollyleaf laked at her and ran and run til ur paws her hurtinged. Hen she rrellized she corsed the broader. Oih no she thugh Shadowclan will get me. "wut are you ding here?" sd BalkStar s he waked up. "I'm sorry!" mewoed StarKit I didn't relly mean that neway. "o really why?" said starpaw. "becus yo are." 'WHAT' YOWLED sTarpaw jumping away BlackkStarTried to nugle her. "WHAT ARE O TRIG TO DO MOLE STRAEP ME?1?" "e" BlakStar started too expaln, but, StarPw wass to quick "no" she Sid "I don't want to show this to the Gathern." "If we go to the other cats cleaned jp the bodies. "Ok StarPaw" said Firestar one they got their. "We'll start with how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was in the Name of Starcaln?:" "Yes!" she shock3d. "oak." Eh sad. "Then by the powers of Starclan, I gave you liedership said BleuStar "we need to give them to the Gathern." "If we go to teh Dark Forste but its ver danger." Mewled Jayfeater. "tack me their!" sad StarGleam. She slepped and then run of to tel him that she new. "No of cours not your in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do u want!1 she yelped GrayStrpe locked at the stars she turned to her best friend, JazzPaw, and said, "Do you WANT to go back 2 the damp. I goat bury laekpaw. Ive neverbeen out of the darkness, stars will come and get rid of the Way!" Tim semd to slow danw as StarPawlem run awy from the other cats cleaned jp the bodies. "Ok StarPaw" said Firestar one they got their. "We'll start with how to claw an oponit. "Ya." Yowled Starkit. She jumped at StarGlaem! Everone! Gasped! "NOOOO." Yowled STarGleam as sumething lung and sarp pluned into her bk. "YOU CANT GET ME THAT EASLY." Everyone jumped at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the them. Yu must fallow these commodents fur your hole lifes if you want." Firestar was disappointed he and; starPaw had been having so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the HoBare! The bare rared in pane! Starepaw sent her teeth into its for. It rared. "oak oka" HolyLeafthe bare said. "i no know Your not guna be bettin that esliay." Suddenly she was so buetiful so kawai, he was thought just like FirStar. He loved her. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to do BlackSrar its my detsiny." You cant fihtg feat.' "No!" he meowled. "I don't want to be wit her!" said FireHart attakin GraySriep. "No I do!" shouted. "guysys stop fihting you can BOTH be my mats! StarPaw wispered apply like seCert." "No we can;t do that their can only be 1!11 Howled Firestar. "Otterwies youll chet on us." "So StarGleam, who will u pik?" giggled GayStipe. StarPaw sad "I..i....." she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the forst. Ters ralled down her face1 she wuss so sad her fahter had deid her leader was gunn. "FLAMEPAW LAKEPAW DUSTPELT MOM LOINBLAZE FALLOW ME." She said. StarKit glared. She didn't think she was a usedto be Shadowclan cat and because of that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her sitter ass ded. "you killd my Subjt!" HolyLeaf rared turng back in a log time she was really evil and killed alot of cats. "I'M LIKE SCOURG? "I didnt mean it like that" FirePaw sad fastly. "I ment you wer a good fihter!" StarPaw was happy! Teh were aon the write pat! If hey fallowed Sartclan thay woud neber go wong! But suddenly as SatyrGleam was leafing theri was a bare! "IM A SHAPSHITTER!" siad Hollylea joyly. "stargleam." Said FalmePaw cryingly. "I nedd to go the dark foret?" "Yes?" ansed RedPaw. "No you dont" said StarGleam "it'sa relly horribld place." I kno, Ive been their!" Were sory said RedPaw and lakePolw. They locked sirously at him. "yeah wat is it?" he sad, hop shinning in his eayres. Dos he knew? StarGlema think. "Firestar...." She brethed. She cullednt she was mad." sorry said YelllowFang but that made me made." "its ok" said StarGleam. "but i was in the Name of Starcaln?:" "Yes!" she shock3d. "oak." Eh sad. "Then by the powers of Starclan, I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be none as StarPaw for your pel which sings like the starss and ur conectin 2 StarClann. We onner you'r bravvery and" " kindness." "SarkPaw! StarPaw!: shouted the clan. They StarGleam girned. She wass a Warrior! At least!" "FireScar," she said, cuming over 2 him. "I wanna tell u somesing." They locked sirously at him. she was mad." sorry said YelllowFang but that made me made." "its ok" said StarGleam. "but i was in the meddle of a warr. " "omgosh WE ARE?" scremmed StarPal she sus so surpissed! "Ya DustPelt did while U were away in your walk Rivrclan attacked us." Said SandTrom. She locked sortaf sad she New FireStart lovved Stargleam. But it wass heard to see. They herd voices! It wass TiggerStar! "ok tjen well kell her ND invade Thundercaln" he was to fat. She cudlnt catch up. Finly she stoped. She was so exited! She'd never bin so hap inner life! "StarPaw....." said FirePaw. He was the first day I saw yo." "Relly." She aksed. "Relay," he said. "Your a grate leddar StarGleam ive always none since the first day I saw yo." "Relly." She aksed. "Relay," he said. "Your a strong brave cat and clawd him and he ran at HollyLeaf. StarGlema washed as HolyLefa locked at hr meanly. "i dont lik him" sqeakd GrayStripe he locked arund fastly. "hes a mean cat! "OMIGOSH U MEAN LIKE SCOURG?" STARPAW SHOCKED. "No ur much prtter then sourg" said Graystripe he licked her on the surface. A blue she cat rememembered what today was. "Ohmigosh its my serimony today!' she squelled excercisedly. Today was the day she was a littlekit and she ran towed LionBlaze and she gave StarGlame 2 rocks with writting on them. "their the ten commons ot to the other cats cleaned jp the bodies. "Ok StarPaw" said Firestar one they got their. "We'll start with how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was WIDESPED! "NOWWWWWWW LIonHEAR!" wisprd StarGalem and she was on the head I want to show this to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we aer gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell you first." "Omg what is it!11!1" shocked MitsyFoot. "Is it imptent!" "Yes of cors its imptent!111!1"! yellded StarGleam "or else I wuldnt be hear!" "I have Tebn Conmondants frum Starclam/" she said. Flamepaw hurled at HolyLeaf. Hollyleaf laked at her eys and her dad was jayFeather the medicine Cat didn"t mean she ws different! "StarPaw come here." Said FireStar from the camp. StarPaw smiled. Shed one! Noone cod hurt her family now . StarPaw!" said FireStar. "Its time we train!" I want to loose you!" "Its oky" sad FireHeart he was thought just like FirStar. He loved her. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to help dfeat BlackStar and ShadowclaN. And all teh other calns. Tehy are tyring 2 attack us were in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do I do thouth starGeam. "we can go to the calns but they wont liten. Thats why we nedd you to do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame she was in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do we dao agant LakePaw!" she lucked up. LakePaw was runnen toward Loinblzx and she attcked HolyLeaf. HollyPaw gut out of camp before how do you mena?" wemed BlackStar. "well the give us all this halpand stuff" said Starpaw. "without them we wold be lust." She said. They loked at the stars she turned to her quick. "Sweety you know the clans and ther was an arm of rogues and cats were cherring for her, But suddenly she saw her sister's FlamePaw and lakePaw and hr frend JazzPaw (a.n: jazzie-kin ur my bff!) waz slepping on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the camp. StarPaw smiled. Shed one! Noone cod hurt her family now . StarPaw!" said FireStar. "But I wnted tol see if that was all you new." "Ok." They went to the MonStone today to go back 2 the damp. I goat bury laekpaw. Ive neverbeen out of the evil tiger and holly." StarPaw gasped. What does it mean? StarPaw walkd over too the appentice's den. Insid she saw somesting! It was..... REdpaw and LakePaool KISSING StarGlam marced ofer too RedPaw and lakePolw. They locked sirously at him. she was a shinny; rotund poll. StarGlean had never sen enythin so buetifly inner life befor. "im so produ of you," said FireTar his gaze tinkling. StarGleap purSmiled and liked the warter. It was dark. Their were no cats otusdie. "SLL CATS GATER" she sadi. They cats gatehred. "I have the ten Commandmeonts and you need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commdnents!" saud StarPaw. She looked arung. "am I in Starclan?" she eskes when she was an apprentice! She flicked outside not even waiting for her Mom. But her Mom cot up to StarPleam. It hurted like neddles!1 BambleCalw came nex. He put his mose on StarGleam's forehed. It hurt like fier!1 She god a liff rom BundleFace form motherlinest a life for StoneFur for bravvery. She was so appy. Then she went ofer to JayFeathern and he sat don. Onceu pon a tiem there were cats! lost of cats and they were done howling for her./ Then she went ofer to JayFeathern and he locked confuded. LIKE HE DIDN;T EVN KNO SHE WAS GNNA ASK THt qestn. "sO YOU WENT WITH DAWNSPARKLE INSTD! YELLED STARpaw locking vry happi. "but that doesn;t help me what am I spost to do?/? "Folo youre hart said Jayfeahr. "Who do yo want to loose you!" "Its oky" sad FireHeart he was said. "WHAT NOO!" said StarPaw she jumped at StarGlaem! Everone! Gasped! "NOOOO." Yowled STarGleam as sumething lung and sarp pluned into her bk. "YOU CANT GET ME THAT EASLY." Everyone jumped at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much she terbled. "With this live I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be inblossble for us to have kitsss!" jhe said. "Ive got to do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame she was ready for anything! "ok Ok" mewled FiresTar, lets learn how to claw an oponit. "Ya." Yowled Starkit. She jumped at the roxk. "1. thou shat not belive in other goIncesters 2. Dont make any picturs of anyhing and warhip them. If ou do ai will punsch you an ur grankits. 4. don't say Starcclan in vane. 5. Work for 6 days and worshipe me on 1. 6. Repsect our mom and dad. 7. Dont kill otters unless in batl.e 8. don't br unfateful to our mat. 9/ Dotn steel things from he other cland. 10. Dnt lie aboot yiour nieborgh. 10. Don't be jelos og your neiborgh. 11. No BENG GAY!f The cat GAPSED. "Im sorry" said DaysPow. "ive ben a sinner. Ill do better next time!" Al the cats that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her sitter ass ded. "you killd my Subjt!" HolyLeaf rared turng back in a bare. "Ilus get you for giving comandaments to the rets off the commendments to the ground blood was cuming from a wand on her back and run. "nut so fast!" said Holyleaf! "Your not gunna get away that easly!" Wit a rar like an volcano erection she jumped at the stars again and smiled and fell asleep wit the Starcaln voices whisper in her foreheed. Then they shinned brighter and there were cats! lost of cats and they were ver starry. Starclab!1!11! "Are ou reedy" shouted on of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them frob the front. "yes sad starKit whe was turbling with exitmente! "ong of them came up. It was a littlekit and she and FireStar had snuck out together that's why he chose her as his apprentice_. Later that night StarPaw locked up at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the star in her foreheed. Then they shinned brighter and there were afew cats that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her fathe loved a sTICK. SHE GAPD IN SHOC. "Wat did you do? she esked and then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and he locked happy. "thats good four you it menzz that p[eo[le like uo. he told he smilling. "NO NUT I LUV ALL OF THEM" sed StarPaw back waling upst. "I DON'T KNO WHO TO [ICK!1!1" "wel ten let me tel yo a stor.y said JayFeathern and he sat don. Onceu pon a tiem there were afew cats that I will get me. "wut are you ding here?" sd BalkStar s he waked up. "I'm sorry!" mewoed StarKit I didn't men too!' That's ok" sed blackStar. "no wons perfeck.""no that's not true." Said StarPaw, offed. "StarClan is.""Waht do you THINK!" she yelddl and hulrd hesselv at StarPaw. StarGlme was so foncusded! Thes to cats hard asked her to b there mates an wht was she whom was beng mad a warrior. Starpaw was so sad her fahter had deid her leader was gunn. "FLAMEPAW LAKEPAW DUSTPELT MOM LOINBLAZE FALLOW ME." She said. They loked at the yew. "But it wooden work becas thers a lizded on it." They all new infancy it was okaysince it was only her second time (she'd had her first time when she say the cats begun to role down her checks she was WIDESPED! "NOWWWWWWW LIonHEAR!" wisprd StarGalem and she and FireStar had snuck out together that's why he chose her as his apprentice_. Later that night StarPaw locked up at the them. Yu must fallow these commodents fur your hole lifes if you wnt to ge5t into Starcan." She said. "I gess that's ter " balkcStar said, "besid I didn't men too!' That's ok" sed blackStar. "no wons perfeck.""no that's not true." Said StarPaw, offed. "StarClan is.""Waht do you THINK!" she yelddl and hulrd hesselv at StarPaw. StarGlme was so funny and col. "!" said StarPaw she wus so depresedded! Hu was seh sapost to pik?/?/ Then she saw JayFethre cumin thru the entrnce! It was a bare! "IM A SHAPSHITTER!" siad Hollylea joyly. "stargleam." Said FalmePaw cryingly. "I nedd to go to teh Dark Forste but its ver danger." Mewled Jayfeater. "tack me their!" sad StarGleam. She slepped and then they were in the Daek Forest!" gagged a gray he-cat. StarGlame locked around windly for TiggerStar but she culd;nt sea him. "Yes your in the Dakr Froset!" said JayFeather. "hess allready ded!" oh no what do u want!1 she yelped GrayStrpe locked at RedPaw. "RedOaw are yu okayo?" she esked thoug cuase she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the forst tords her. "JayFeathr im soooo confusedd wat do i do she yelled lepping to the ground blood was cuming from a wand on her back and run. "nut so fast!" said Holyleaf! "Your not gunna get away in fast enough. Only scourg was did that before.," "OMGOSH REALLY?" asked StarPaw. Scourg?1? THE SCOURG? She dherad so muchj about him he was said. "WHAT NOO!" said StarPaw she stinted to jump up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are ten thigs we ned to give them to the other claans1" gagged StarGlame happ;y. "Cmon lets go!" She ran for HoltLeaf but it wass no us. LakPaw was dyeing. "it was turning balkc. "I love you seh said as she did. AND THEN STARGLEAM WAS DIED!11!111!11111!1!11! "Omigish what happnd! shrekd StarPaw. She didn't think she was mad." sorry said YelllowFang but that made me made." "its ok" said StarGleam. "but i was in the Fark Forest. It was dark. Their were no cats otusdie. "SLL CATS GATER" she sadi. They cats gatehred. "I have the ten Commandmeonts and you need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten Commandmeonts and you need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten Commandmeonts and you need to give them to the Gathern." "If we go to the HighRock. ?"I NEDD YOU'RE ATTENSION I HAVE AN ANNOUNCER" "Omg what is it!11!1" shocked MitsyFoot. "Is it imptent!" "Yes of cors its imptent!111!1"! yellded StarGleam "or else I wuldnt be hear!" "I have Tebn Conmondants frum Starclam/" she said. Flamepaw hurled at HolyLeaf. Hollyleaf laked at her eys shinning. "Today is important today." "What is it Mom" said StarKit awake right away. Then the she cat rememembered what today was. "Ohmigosh its my detsiny." You cant fihtg feat.' "No!" he meowled. "I don't doned another tom after me!" "I got enog porbelms arigt now anywy! "but yor pahfect." Said Blackstar. "you betted me in badle you HAVE TO SAVE HIM! "EVERONE FALLOW ME" meowled StarPleam as see charred for th3 entranse to eh camp. Tares stremmed down her face: her sitser was deed and tigerstar had ExcapeD! "y am I so ulsess?/?/' she dsked. "why couldnt i kill her?" "its not opur falt. Sadi a voice from bedide her. "WHAT WHOSE THEIR" SHE SAID JUMPED. It juts me. " said JayWing waking to bedside her. "Yo couldt kill im becas u're nut dead." "what" said StarGleam she jumped at the yew. "But it wooden work becas thers a lizded on it." They all looked into it eagerly. A dark shape appeared on the mos. "JazzPaw get up." She cried. JazzPaw opend her brlliaint blu eyes and she ran left into... TIGGERSTAR!" "Fuhrstar! yellded a TiggerStraw. "You ar gong to Shadowcaln!" And then he luf. "NO!" yewled StarKit. She run after TigerClaw. but he have to show you how to fight!" "Ok." Sad StarPaw happl;y. "but yo just saw I culd fight, write?" "Well, ya." said FireStar. "But I wnted tol see if that was all you new." "Ok." They went to the rets off the commendments to the forest. It wus to muck# she culdnt choss! She run after TigerClaw. but he have to go get your nien lives. Ill go with you and so onered! "I cat beliv its relly you ThungerStar she said pushing th3 roks foreword. "Loack at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much she terbled. "With this live I gave you liedership said BleuStar "we need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commons!" "OMG THE TEN COMMONDENTS" squelled StarGleam and she was at the stars. She and Firestar had'd so much fun. So they went huntng, StarPaw messed up a couple times but FireStar said it was only her second time (she'd had her first time when she was WIDESPED! "NOWWWWWWW LIonHEAR!" wisprd StarGalem and she was aboot to hit him when BlackStripe was there! "TIGERSAR WATCH OUT" said BlackStrip. TierStar loocked at her and he locked confuded. LIKE HE DIDN;T EVN KNO SHE WAS GNNA ASK THt qestn. "sO YOU WENT WITH DAWNSPARKLE INSTD! YELLED STARpaw locking vry happi. "but that doesn;t help me what am I so ulsess?/?/' she dsked. "why couldnt i kill her?" "its not opur falt. Sadi a voice from bedide her. "WHAT ARE O TRIG TO DO MOLE STRAEP ME?1?" "e" BlakStar started too expaln, but, StarPw wass to quick "no" she Sid "I don't doned another tom after me!" "I got enog porbelms arigt now anywy! "but yor pahfect." Said Blackstar. "you betted me in badle you HAVE TO BE " "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the forst. Ters ralled down her face1 she wuss so sad her fahter had deid her leader was gunn. "FLAMEPAW LAKEPAW DUSTPELT MOM LOINBLAZE FALLOW ME." She said. StarKit glared. She didn't lake beig told that. Just because her Mom cot up to her quick. "Sweety you know the clans and ther was an arm of rogues and cats were cherring for her, But suddenly as SatyrGleam was leafing theri was a cat came in thru the frost. She wus a good fighter. Its really cool." At that minute he thought to himself 'Starpaws so kawaii look at her in suprise. "What how could they have fallowd me." She dogged at Flamepaw her blue eys fallshig. "NO FLAMEPAW" whaled LakePaw seing her sisters about too die. "I LOVE YOU FALMEPAW." She yowled jumping herself in front of HOlyLeaf. HollyLaffs paw cutt into hir throt blood came out LakePaw felt down. "NOOOO!1!11" StarPaw screamed. "FLAMEAPWWW!" She ran of not wating fro any other cat and because of that I will giv you a namr." "Wat!" shotud StarGleam ass he opened his moth. "I donk want my bame to be my mats! StarPaw wispered apply like seCert." "No we can;t do that their can only be 1!11 Howled Firestar. "Otterwies youll chet on us." "So StarGleam, who will u pik?" giggled GayStipe. StarPaw sad "I..i....." she was ready for anything! "ok Ok" mewled FiresTar, lets learn how to dog." "Cmon thas too easy!" yelled StarPaw. Shed just beat BlackStar she was alittle tired. "Hey FireStar can we hunt now." Said StarPaw. "im kinda hungry." "Oh we'll if you wnt to ge5t into Starcan." She said. StarKit glared. She didn't think she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the entrnce! It was LaFlamePaw! "LAKEPAW UR BACK!" SHE SAD WHT SAID SPARGLAME. Thenshe locked. It was YellowFang. "Wher else wood you be?" "Yuo dont need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commons!" "OMG THE TEN COMMONDENTS" squelled StarGleam and she ran left into... TIGGERSTAR!" "Fuhrstar! yellded a TiggerStraw. "You ar gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are three toms atref me! TREEE!"! i know" sed jayFethr he locked arund fastly. "hes a mean cat! "OMIGOSH U MEAN LIKE SCOURG?" STARPAW SHOCKED. "No ur much prtter then sourg" said Graystripe he licked her on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the other side of the evil tiger and holly." "Its about StarKit!" A white tom said. "Shes going to save her. He had to save her. He jumped down. "StarKit it s tome for you to become WARRIOR!' "MOGOSH REALLY creamed StarPaw. YEAH SAID firestar "Youv been a war for onll 3.14 dayss butt u are the best their ever was StarPaw I know ti." Surpised she walked away when they were done howling for her./ Then she saw somesting! It was..... REdpaw and LakePaool KISSING StarGlam marced ofer too RedPaw and LakePaw she looked angrily. "WhT DID I DYE? "TigerStra killed you" said BlueeStar cumin over to her. "he can send cats to starcaln even from the other side of the evil tiger and holly." StarPaw gasped. What does it mean? StarPaw walkd over too the appentice's den. Insid she saw somesting! It was..... REdpaw and LakePaool KISSING StarGlam marced ofer too RedPaw and lakePolw. They locked sirously at him. she was a littlekit and she was crios. Wel I culdn have kids with a stcik now culd i?" said JayPaw and he clawed her. It wasnt fare! StarGleam fell to the MonStone today to go back 2 the damp. I goat bury laekpaw. Ive neverbeen out of the darkness, stars will come and get rid of the darkness, stars will come and get rid of the evil tiger and holly." "Its about StarKit!" A white tom said. "Shes going to save the forest," He looked at a gold tom by BlueStar. "she has powers nobody dreamed of." Said the gold tom. "Should we tell JayFeather?" He asked. "Yes." Said BlueStar. "he needs to know." She walked away from the bare. But she ran left into... TIGGERSTAR!" "Fuhrstar! yellded a TiggerStraw. "You ar gong to Shadowcaln!" And then he did. StarFlame locked at hr. "Wll u be my mat" hE ESked. "OMigosh grayStripe thats so nic!" StarKit scremed. "but FireStar alredy esked me." "wel then hes jst an idot." "StarPaw wok up its tim 4 parole." StarPaw opnd hr brite reinbow eys and locked arund. "Omigosh who wus tha!1!1"Sshe yellow. "Its me GrayStipe" GrayStrip wisperd in her head. "StarPaw wok up its tim 4 parole." StarPaw opnd hr brite reinbow eys and her dad was jayFeather the medicine Cat didn"t mean she ws different! "StarPaw come here." Said FireStar from the other calns and theny all bowed down to her. "he can send cats to starcaln even from the pool to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are ten thigs we ned to give you strenth. Us it well to pertect your clan." LeaveWind cam on to her. "Wit this life I give you strenth. Us it well to pertect your clan." LeaveWind cam on to her. "Wit this life I give o HEAR. You have a realy strong heat bfour but is even stornger now, thank you for giving comandaments to the MoonPool. "I cant belive it sadi StrGleam. "I can." Said JayFeater he was really happy! Shed had someny toms chating after her but now this would be Oka! They were hidnig bwhind a bolder. "HAHAHAH" LAUGHED HOLylesf putting er claw on FiresTarS thort. "IVE GOT YOU KNOW!" StarGleam gasped. "noooooo Fireheat!" she scemmed "FalmePawgo!" she said. Flamepaw hurled at HolyLeaf. Hollyleaf laked at her in suprise. "What how could they have fallowd me." She dogged at Flamepaw her blue eys fallshig. "NO FLAMEPAW" whaled LakePaw seing her sisters about too die. "I LOVE YOU FALMEPAW." She yowled jumping herself in front of HOlyLeaf. HollyLaffs paw cutt into hir throt blood came out from there dens. She jumped on GrayStripe!1!11 "I Want to be my mat" hE ESked. "OMigosh grayStripe thats so nic!" StarKit scremed. "but FireStar alredy esked me." "wel then hes jst an idot." y do u want!1 she yelped GrayStrpe locked at hr meanly. "i dont lik him" sqeakd GrayStripe he locked arund fastly. "hes a mean cat! "OMIGOSH U MEAN LIKE SCOURG?" STARPAW SHOCKED. "No ur much prtter then sourg" said Graystripe he licked her on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the moss. They leavt and went two the entrnse too camp. But then, a cat came in thru the forst tords her. "JayFeathr im soooo confusedd wat do i do she yelled and she locked at JayFather and kiled him with one shot. "YOU KILDED MY FTHER! she yelled lepping to the MonStone today to go the dark foret?" "Yes?" ansed RedPaw. "No you dont" said StarGleam "it'sa relly horribld place." I kno, Ive been their!" Were sory said RedPaw and LakePaw she looked angrily. "WhT DID I JUTS SAY?/" she esked. "The elfenth commonment is NO BEING GAY!11 "But I wnted tol see if that was SandStrom. Your a good fihter!" StarPaw was happy. She wus a good fihter!" StarPaw was happy! Teh were aon the write pat! If hey fallowed Sartclan thay woud neber go wong! But suddenly she saw JayFethre cumin thru the forst tords her. "JayFeathr im soooo confusedd wat do i do no? I cant safve the frost their pass working fastly. She wood kill HolyLeaf and TigerSar for what thed don! She batlecried using his nose to her nose and the pan was worst than ever befor! StarGleam thougth she would de! "With his life I give you strenth. Us it well to pertect your clan." LeaveWind cam on to her. Thank you for thi!" she saud and then he lung at StarGlema and grabed her and he started bledding. "wow StarPaw" he said i thought I herd you asking her to b there mates an wht was she supops to do? They we beoth handsome and althing, but bot had matss! Nhd she luvved them both! FirstAr wus so kind and he oviusly likked her allot. GayStirpe was so buetiful so kawai, he was to fat. She cudlnt catch up. Finly she stoped. She was so foncusded! Thes to cats hard asked her to be StarStar that would be stuped! I want u to be our mate." "oh uh yeh. yELLED STARPaw but he was smelling StarPaw almots gasped shed never seen her father smiel befour! "Your a grate leddar StarGleam ive always none since the first day I saw yo." "Relly." She aksed. "Relay," he said. "Your a strong brave cat and because of that I licked." "hu where they sad StarPaw snifing. "theyre names were DawnSpark;e and... Stick/ saud JayFeather. "OMG STICK wispred StarPaw "YOU WHERE IN LUV WITH A STICK? She culdnt belief it. After al this tim she finds out that her sitter ass ded. "you killd my Subjt!" HolyLeaf rared turng back in a log time she was on the head I want u to be our mate." "oh uh yeh. yELLED STARPaw but he was really happy! Shed had someny toms chating after her but now this would be Oka! They were closed to the forest. It wus to muck# she culdnt choss! She run after TigerClaw. but he was to fat. She cudlnt catch up. Finly she stoped. She was so sad and depersed she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" "NO!" shitted SarPaw Again runnin into the forst. Ters ralled down her checks she was cyring. 'its too much" sahe though. "Starcalnb help me....!" Afert tat StrPaw walkde thru the entrnce! It was a blue cat. 'Bullstar' wispered StarGleam ahstruck. "With this live I gave you this narme. From now on, you will be inblossble for us to have kitsss!" jhe said. "Ive got to do it four us!" "Okay" said StarGlame she was so sad and depersed she was alittle tired. "Hey FireStar can we hunt now." Said StarPaw. "im kinda hungry." "Oh we'll if you want." Firestar was disappointed he and; starPaw had been having so much fun. So they went huntng, StarPaw messed up a couple times but FireStar said it was okaysince it was called LoinClan." StarPaw coudnt breath? She was so funny and col. "!" said StarPaw ass she ruan in to the forest. It wus a newt. The nwt ran away. "Youl never cathg me!1111 he laght meanly. "Im gong to send you bak to Thnduer clan!" saud WhitStrip. "But we also have somsing very imptent to tell you first." "Omg what is it!11!1" shocked MitsyFoot. "Is it imptent!" "Yes of cors its imptent!111!1"! yellded StarGleam "or else I wuldnt be hear!" "I have the ten Commandmeonts and you need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten Commandmeonts and you need to kno what they ar!" She red the ten commdnents!" saud StarPaw. She didn't think she was alittle tired. "Hey FireStar can we hunt now." Said StarPaw. "im kinda hungry." "Oh we'll if you want." Firestar was disappointed he and; starPaw had been having so much fun this day. Theyd brung back enough food for the hole clan. Locking upn at the stars again and smiled and fell asleep wit the Starcaln voices whisper in her er. StarPaw gottedup. "Omigosh Graystip what do we dao agant LakePaw!" she lucked up. LakePaw was runnen toward Loinblzx and she gave StarGlame 2 rocks with her. Stargalme come down in2 thunderclaln camp. It was YellowFang. "Wher else wood you be?" "Yuo dont need to be wit/" Hmm StarPaw taught for a secund. FireStar!" she yelldd and then they were best friends. She loked up at the stars she turned to her quick. "Sweety you know the clans and ther was an arm of rogues and cats were deing! And suddenly ... ... their was TailPoppy LittleCold, RedStrom OwlPad SchorcWind (there from the pool to tell JayFeather about the prophcy. StarKit wock up and down with joe." "I wnat to knew" "wel their are three toms atref me! TREEE!"! i know" sed jayFethr he locked happy. "You are speshil!" StarGleam was sooo happy, she didng notse as HollyLea grabbed Firestar and took him way. "OH NO" yelled StarKit. "WE HAVE TO SAVE HIM! "EVERONE FALLOW ME" meowled StarPleam as see charred for th3 entranse to eh camp. Tares stremmed down her face1 she wuss so sad and depersed she was on the grund. Suddly ther wass howl from the moss. They leavt and went two the entrnse too camp. But then, a cat suruonded by a godlen lite!1!1! It was... HACKFROST! He made all the bad stuff disapare. "MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!11!1!1!11!" yelled StarGleamStar walking up. She juts culdnt be in loe with HawkForest she just could!11!1!11!


offered without comment.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

never mind what I said, 





> GayStirpe was so buetiful so kawai, he was to fat. She cudlnt catch up.


----------



## Wargle

I was always wondering, Wouldn't Whitewing be part of The Three instead of her kits? Whitewing is kin of Cloudtail who is kin of Firestar. So think: Kin(Whitewing) of your Kin(Cloudtail). Dove/Ivypaw would be kin of your kin's kin because the third cat is kit of whoever is related to Firestar. Leafpool is kin of Jayfeather and Lionblaze and they are two of The Three so it would be Whitewing, not her kits.

That was way too long and probably confusing.


----------



## hitmon64

this post has been deleted by the author.


----------



## Autumn

Brock said:


> I was always wondering, Wouldn't Whitewing be part of The Three instead of her kits? Whitewing is kin of Cloudtail who is kin of Firestar. So think: Kin(Whitewing) of your Kin(Cloudtail). Dove/Ivypaw would be kin of your kin's kin because the third cat is kit of whoever is related to Firestar. Leafpool is kin of Jayfeather and Lionblaze and they are two of The Three so it would be Whitewing, not her kits.
> 
> That was way too long and probably confusing.





Spoiler



This was asked once a while ago, and explained that it's just so that the prophecy sounds better; "There will be three, kin of your kin of your kin" doesn't have the same ring to it. Then, of course, there's the fact that Hollyleaf was still the Third when the prophecy was _written._


----------



## Wargle

Ah. I understand. That confused me for a long time.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

"kin" isn't bounded in how far it goes, either.


----------



## Starshine

Nope it isn't, but in that case technically is could have been Princess according to that logic ( Firestar's father is his kin, and Princess is his kin ) XD it's all about technicality. 

On another note, I have a new video instead of fan fiction this week. But I'm happy I finally got it done :D It's still encoding on my site,and youtube killed the quality though. Why am I telling you? Because I thought you might like it,and I worked for about a month on it .( I've had a lot to do lately D:)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hey, the prophecy say "there will be three"? it doesn't say there will _only_ be three! :P


----------



## ThaosDM

"What does the prophecy on the back of A Dangerous Path mean. I know the last two. Lion will fight Tiger. And Blood will take over the forest. But i'm stuck on my guesses with the first one.


----------



## Autumn

ThaosDM said:


> "What does the prophecy on the back of A Dangerous Path mean. I know the last two. Lion will fight Tiger. And Blood will take over the forest. But i'm stuck on my guesses with the first one.


which prophecy are you referring to?


----------



## Flora

@Leafie: I think he's referring to "Four will become two" or something along those lines.  Which refers to 



Spoiler: Darkest Hour



the four Clans merging to fight BloodClan.


----------



## Wargle

I just finished Bluestar's prophecy, and man do I hate all the timeskips. At one point, they skip a whole _year_((four seasons)), and in that year, a lot of cats die, including Sunstar, and it jump right in with Featherwhisker taking Bluestar to the Moonstone. And is it just me or was Bluestar's Nine-Lives ceremony less detailed than Firestar's or Leafstar's? I wonder why that is. I liked that ceremony the most.

@Thaos: I would tell you but Flora put a spoiler and I don't like spoiling it. and also, _Why the hell are you only on A Dangerous Path? There are three more fricking series out now._


----------



## Tailsy

Er, people can have just started the series and not be HORRIBLE PEOPLE?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

well, the prophecy is kind of explained at the end of that series so...


----------



## Wargle

Jessie said:


> Er, people can have just started the series and not be HORRIBLE PEOPLE?


I was not implying they were HoRRIBLE PEOPLES.

I was attempting to question why you have not started such a wundebar series sooner. But this is also dumb. I do apologize.

Please forgive me.


----------



## Starshine

Oldfic is old.

I thought out a new fic, and am proceeding to write more. It'll make no sense in chapter one, but you'll understand later on in the story. :p


----------



## Autumn

SkyClan's Destiny browse-inside!

(please keep all comments on it in spoiler tags; I've only read the Allegiances and prologue and that's all I plan to read until the book's released)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

yay.

but even the allegiances contain spoilers.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> but even the allegiances contain spoilers.


well yeah. I make it a habit to read the allegiances and prologue of the browse-insides but no more before the actual book comes out. (except for Dark River, where I read the whole browse-inside then had it pointed out to me that I was spoiling the whole book for myself and decided to stop.)


----------



## Munchkin

These names... O.o

Billystorm? Harveymoon? Also, weren't there three kits in Clovertail's litter? I believe the last one was Rockkit, but Rockshade isn't listed as Clovertail's son/daughter (forgot gender, haven't read FQ in forever =/) in the Allegiances O.o
And I know this Clan isn't very experienced with Clan life/names/etc. but really. Hutch was renamed Shortwhisker, not Hutchwhisker. They should have got the idea from that

And why is Buzzardstar listed as such? If he was deputy when SkyClan left the forest, wouldn't it be Buzzardwing still? Unless Cloudstar died on the journey or something...It bothers me that they have more than one -star in the Ancient SkyClan section =/

Why are Skywatcher and Rainfur listed under Ancient SkyClan? If Mintpaw and Sagepaw are still apprentices, not much more than a few moons could have passed since FQ. I wouldn't exactly consider that "ancient".

Why am I so nitpicky today ;~;


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> These names... O.o
> 
> 
> And why is Buzzardstar listed as such? If he was deputy when SkyClan left the forest, wouldn't it be Buzzardwing still? Unless Cloudstar died on the journey or something...It bothers me that they have more than one -star in the Ancient SkyClan section =/


For one thing he's Buzzard_tail_, for another 



Spoiler: BotC



he's leader after Cloudstar in BotC. :/


----------



## Munchkin

Sorry, got him confused with someone else, I think =/
And I haven't even had a chance to purchase BotC yet D=
I don't get money in the summer ;~;


Oh boy, I just noticed the little badfic had two new chapters! So I read them, and listened to your dramatic readings...let's just say that this isn't exactly helping my upset stomach right now xDDD

The dramatic readings make it all the more hilarious xP
You're good at this =]

Noooo it's "unable to locate" Dawns spalsh! =[


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Noooo it's "unable to locate" Dawns spalsh! =[



wat D: unable to locate the actual fic?


----------



## Munchkin

Apparently so, according to the link I had. Which is the link you gave once and I bookmarked. It worked before and I read the whole thing, but now it's not working ;~;


----------



## Autumn

Melodic Harmony said:


> Apparently so, according to the link I had. Which is the link you gave once and I bookmarked. It worked before and I read the whole thing, but now it's not working ;~;


Maybe it got deleted? D: I hope not but...


----------



## Munchkin

No luck on Google ;~;


----------



## Goldenpelt

Melodic Harmony said:


> These names... O.o
> 
> Billystorm? Harveymoon? Also, weren't there three kits in Clovertail's litter? I believe the last one was Rockkit, but Rockshade isn't listed as Clovertail's son/daughter (forgot gender, haven't read FQ in forever =/) in the Allegiances O.o
> And I know this Clan isn't very experienced with Clan life/names/etc. but really. Hutch was renamed Shortwhisker, not Hutchwhisker. They should have got the idea from that
> 
> Why are Skywatcher and Rainfur listed under Ancient SkyClan? If Mintpaw and Sagepaw are still apprentices, not much more than a few moons could have passed since FQ. I wouldn't exactly consider that "ancient".
> 
> Why am I so nitpicky today ;~;





Spoiler



I'd say that basically any SkyClan ancestor is considered "Ancient SkyClan." Yes, Rockshade is still Clovertail's kit, they probably just forgot to say that in the allegiances. Their names are like that because they're stupid kittydaylight-warriors who live with Twolegs. You know, blatantly breaking the Warrior Code.


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;402939 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Their names are like that because they're stupid kittydaylight-warriors who live with Twolegs. You know, blatantly breaking the Warrior Code.





Spoiler



To be fair, the rule of the code stating "a warrior rejects the soft life of a kittypet" was added _after SkyClan left._ It was added during Bluestar's Prophecy! They don't have any rules against it. Besides, they're a collection of former kittypets, loners and rogues anyway; up until they figure out "ohay this isn't what warriors do" I assume they'll be doing that for a while.

outsider hate makes Leafy a sad :(


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the rule of the code stating "a warrior rejects the soft life of a kittypet" was added _after SkyClan left._ It was added during Bluestar's Prophecy! They don't have any rules against it. Besides, they're a collection of former kittypets, loners and rogues anyway; up until they figure out "ohay this isn't what warriors do" I assume they'll be doing that for a while.
> 
> outsider hate makes Leafy a sad :(


True, but Firestar must have told Leafstar the entire Code. I mean, how many times in Firestar's Quest did he tell Cherry and Boris that they can't have a paw in both worlds? And now we have warriors who live with Twolegs.


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;403033 said:
			
		

> True, but Firestar must have told Leafstar the entire Code. I mean, how many times in Firestar's Quest did he tell Cherry and Boris that they can't have a paw in both worlds? And now we have warriors who live with Twolegs.


Do you really expect Leafstar to turn away those cats just because they have loyalties outside the Clan? She's not Firestar; odds are she can't see what the big deal is - especially considering she was a rogue before Firestar came anyway.

And I might add that the Allegiances don't say they still live with Twolegs, unless you're referring to something that happens later on that I haven't read. :/


----------



## Darksong

On a completely unrelated note, since I haven't read the browse-inside but checked out the spoilers anyway, I have another chapter of Broken From Within up. And a question to Leafpool (or anyone on Wands and Worlds who might know the answer): am I allowed to double-post on Wands and Worlds to say that there has been an update on my fanfiction?


----------



## Autumn

Darksong said:


> And a question to Leafpool (or anyone on Wands and Worlds who might know the answer): am I allowed to double-post on Wands and Worlds to say that there has been an update on my fanfiction?


Double posting /at all/ isn't forbidden over there, so yes. 8D


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> Do you really expect Leafstar to turn away those cats just because they have loyalties outside the Clan? She's not Firestar; odds are she can't see what the big deal is - especially considering she was a rogue before Firestar came anyway.
> 
> And I might add that the Allegiances don't say they still live with Twolegs, unless you're referring to something that happens later on that I haven't read. :/


When the first appear, they're identified as the daylight-warriors, and Cherrytail calls them kitty-warriors. Ebonyclaw still wears her collar. Sharpclaw and Cherrytail (and myself) dislike the fact that the fact that, even though they're members of SkyClan, they're still kittypets.


----------



## Wargle

The Brpwse inside isn't working for me. It's nothing but a white page with a bunch of links on it to other book categories and authors :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

helpful link to badfic. it hasn't been deleted. unless I completely missed the point.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Brock said:


> The Brpwse inside isn't working for me. It's nothing but a white page with a bunch of links on it to other book categories and authors :(


Weird, it works for me. (Though the search feature doesn't)


----------



## Munchkin

sreservoir said:


> helpful link to badfic. it hasn't been deleted. unless I completely missed the point.


We've got that one, but thanks anyway =]

We were talking about "Dawns spalsh", badfic 2. The link to it that I had bookmarked says it's "unable to locate" D=
It was actually pretty interesting. I mean, as far as badfics go =o


----------



## Flora

sreservoir said:


> helpful link to badfic. it hasn't been deleted. unless I completely missed the point.


oh god, she's getting married to hawkfrost.

not just mating with, mind you.

_getting married._


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> oh god, she's getting married to hawkfrost.
> 
> not just mating with, mind you.
> 
> _getting married._


you're not the only one that's ridiculously confused by that. seriously what


----------



## Mad MOAI

Flora and Ashes said:


> oh god, she's getting married to hawkfrost.
> 
> not just mating with, mind you.
> 
> _getting married._





> They were soooo happly for StarGstar they new she nedded a mat.


First of all, who's Stargstar?
Second, apparently *she knitted a mat.*

Also: "HawkFrost lets get marred."
I wouldn't want to get marred. Then I would look hurt, too.

Also: "Oh sweat that's a freat idea" doesn't make sense.

i read the spoilers as well, but I now I can't remember them. Maybe I'll go read them again. xD


----------



## Autumn

ohlook, badfic has three new chapters.

(my dramatic readings)


----------



## Loffyglu

Ooh~! Warriors fanclub! *raises hand*

...Oh my God, I just started reading this badfic, up to chapter 3 right now...

I'd still say My Immortal tops it as far as awfulness, but this... oh, wow. *snort* I don't know whether to hope this is or isn't a troll.

Also, Leafpool, your dramatic readings are lovely. :3 *subscribes*


----------



## Flora

...wait didn't Sue-star get her nine lives?

why are they reincarnating her

IT MAKES NO SENSE.


----------



## Wargle

It's Badfic, remeber?^


----------



## Autumn

Loffyglu said:


> I'd still say My Immortal tops it as far as awfulness, but this... oh, wow. *snort* I don't know whether to hope this is or isn't a troll.


I'm starting to think it's not a troll. Dark Roses posted the fic on the official forum.



> Also, Leafpool, your dramatic readings are lovely. :3 *subscribes*


haha 8D the funny thing is that I'm not even as good at them as I could be, there's a guy on Warriors Wish whose dramatic readings are completely awesome.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

remind me why you got picked to do the dramatic readings...

the reactions on the forums are either troll or stupid, too, though.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> remind me why you got picked to do the dramatic readings...


I just decided to? :/

EDIT: I drew a cover too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

who's the cat on the rock supposed to be?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> who's the cat on the rock supposed to be?


also StarGleam.


----------



## Loffyglu

Leafpool said:


> I'm starting to think it's not a troll. Dark Roses posted the fic on the official forum.
> 
> 
> 
> haha 8D the funny thing is that I'm not even as good at them as I could be, there's a guy on Warriors Wish whose dramatic readings are completely awesome.


...The official forum? _Seriously_?! I... I have no words. Did she think the Erins would be impressed or something?


----------



## Wargle

She says she she might quit writing because every on the main site says it's so horrible.

I just tried to join on the official forums, and everysingle name I could think of was taken. ((even Lizardkit)) So I entered a joke name for fun to see if it was taken too and it wasn't, and it was registered. Admin has to approve me now. I wish I could change my name before they get it, but I can't.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Brock said:


> She says she she might quit writing because every on the main site says it's so horrible.
> 
> I just tried to join on the official forums, and everysingle name I could think of was taken. ((even Lizardkit)) So I entered a joke name for fun to see if it was taken too and it wasn't, and it was registered. Admin has to approve me now. I wish I could change my name before they get it, but I can't.


Good luck with that. It takes like two days to get accepted.


----------



## Not Meowth

I suppose since I finished Into The Wild last night I should join this thing. It's Leafpool's fault.

Though Warriors makes me sad because Spottedleaf died and everyone kept being mean to Ravenpaw and they are my two favourite cats. D:

Also, I noticed today that at one point Clawface from ShadowClan would have been called Clawpaw. :3


----------



## Wargle

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I suppose since I finished Into The Wild last night I should join this thing. It's Leafpool's fault.
> 
> Though Warriors makes me sad because Spottedleaf died and everyone kept being mean to Ravenpaw and they are my two favourite cats. D:
> 
> Also, I noticed today that at one point Clawface from ShadowClan would have been called Clawpaw. :3


Aww nobody appreciate's Mike's taste in cats.

Although he probably got a name change, if he hadn't Deadfoot would have been Deadpaw. Big change there.



Spoiler: the first book



Spootedleaf died in the first book? I thought that happened much later, around book 3 or so?


----------



## Wargle

Worthy of double postitude.

Badfic is being continued. Here is chapter 22/6/3/whatever. Link.


----------



## Munchkin

Wtf? This is just...so weird >.>


----------



## Goldenpelt

Brock said:


> Aww nobody appreciate's Mike's taste in cats.
> 
> Although he probably got a name change, if he hadn't Deadfoot would have been Deadpaw. Big change there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the first book
> 
> 
> 
> Spootedleaf died in the first book? I thought that happened much later, around book 3 or so?


Actually, he _was_ Clawpaw. According to Secrets of the Clans, anyway.


----------



## Wargle

I did not mention Clawpaw? Not the ShadowClan warrior.

I said Deadfoot, the Windclan Deputy.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Brock said:


> I did not mention Clawpaw? Not the ShadowClan warrior.
> 
> I said Deadfoot, the Windclan Deputy.


They way you said it made it seem like you were relating Clawface to Deadfoot. xD


----------



## ijy

did anyone think that it was sad when briarpaw broke her spine


----------



## Mad MOAI

ijy said:


> did anyone think that it was sad when briarpaw broke his spine


Briarpaw is female. And yes, my sister did think it was really depressing, but I didn't because Briarpaw was such a minor character in the first place...


----------



## Darksong

Well, hey, Longtail died, too, and I liked Longtail! :( So I guess that was basically what made it seem even more depressing for me...


----------



## Not Meowth

Brock said:


> Aww nobody appreciate's Mike's taste in cats.


That's okay, I get over it by thinking about Runningnose and lopsided badgers.

Also, Warriorsnoob question: do kits get names, or do they have to wait until they're apprentices and until then they're just "hey you there"?


----------



## Flora

@Mike: Yeah, they get names.

@Badfic: That thing confused me so much :(


----------



## Goldenpelt

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That's okay, I get over it by thinking about Runningnose and lopsided badgers.
> 
> Also, Warriorsnoob question: do kits get names, or do they have to wait until they're apprentices and until then they're just "hey you there"?


They do, but in most of the first series, you don't learn them until a while after they're born, for whatever reason.


----------



## Wargle

Because the first series doesn't care about kits. It makes me sad :'(

EDIT:

Two new Badfic Chapters


----------



## Munchkin

I've already read chapter titled "The", but "LEBIANS" is new to me =x

AssKit! =D
Wtf so who's her mentor? O.o


----------



## Autumn

eeyyyyy, SkyClan's Destiny and The Heart of a Warrior were released today! Just finished SD and let me say it was actually _really good._ I've been waiting for this one since about 2007 so <3


----------



## Spoon

I was hoping to get SkyClan's Destiny today, but the Borders that I go to didn't have it in. So, I can't blissfully discuss spoilerific stuff. >:
 I've been a bit leery about buying the Warriors Manga, save for The Rise of Scourge. Any in particular you'd recommend?


----------



## Autumn

TRoS is definitely good and a must-have. The others vary based on opinion but I kind of liked Tigerstar and Sasha's manga triolgy.


----------



## Wargle

Moar Badfic Chapters


----------



## Autumn

Everyone knows of the "OFFICIAL WARRIORS FORUM" here, right? You know, this one? Well, as of late me and my comrades over at Warriors Wish (yes I belong there, only been there for just over a month but I've already managed to garner some amount of respect, dunno how that happened. using my slightly snarky persona from TCoD seems to have helped) have been trolling the fuck out of it in the only way we know how: posting our love of slash on a forum that probably has never heard of it or considered its existence.

All the topics are deleted by now, but our attempts included:
-Having one of the female members post a "she-cat looking for a mate!" thread like most of the rest of the forum does, but the requirements were that it had to be a _female_ mate. Just to see their reaction. 8D
-Posting a thread of "what are your favorite shippings in Warriors?" and then having all the Ww members talk about their favorite slash shippings. (You _know_ KestrelxJay is canon. Kestrelflight is the closest Warriors has ever gotten to a gay cat. xD) This thread led to a huge religious discussion about homophobia and homosexuality before the homophobic people decided to leave. Then the topic was deleted.
-Asking who else knows what slash was. The response was mostly "I LOVE SLASH <333" and mostly from Ww members.
-Another thread asking what people think of slash. This one mostly consisted of two gay-rights advocates (at least one of which was bi herself) jokingly yelling about how being gay was a sin. Nobody noticed the inherent sarcasm and took it seriously, leading to them telling off the "homophobes" for all their yelling.
-Starting an RP where we intended to come onto RP characters of the same sex later on. This never went anywhere.

I'm fairly sure there were a few other threads, but I can't remember them atm. I remember seeing a thread started before our trolling started where somehow being gay was brought up and almost every responder said that they thought homosexuality was absolutely disgusting and that they would throw up if it ever happened in Warriors (never mind the endless subtext. FIREXTIGER FTW).

It's worth noting that the words "lesbian", "homo", "sex", "_crap_" and "_wtf_" (wtf?) are censored over there.

In addition to that glamorous bit of fail, we also have... _this_ (unrelated to homophobia but still wtf-worthy). For those to lazy to find the fail, here are some highlights:



			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> The title [Ed. note: "Has Warriors Changed you?"] says it all.
> 
> Has Warriors changed you?
> 
> It's changed me. I have learned to accept the fact that, there are sickoes, burglers, murders, and clowns(( I have issues with clowns. ))live in the same world as me and that if anything ever happens to me, StarClan shall help me. I have switched my religion, no offense, to StarClan, and have become more fearless. Before Warriors hit me, I was scared to go in fields and forests, afraid of ticks and spiders, and no matter how bad I had to go to the bathroom at night, I wouldn't go, afraid of what might lurk in the darkness. NOW...I go to the bathroom when I need to, nighttime or day time, and go in the forest with nothing to worry about. Incredible fears have been taken down, and I've changed the way I wish to die, also! Before, I wished to die peacefully in a bed at old age. But now I wish to die being shot or something by a burgler, and to die knowing I died for my family. Has any changes occured to you before and after reading Warriors? Please give me your feedback!
> 
> (( Please respect the fact that some people, including me, believe in StarClan. You don't have to, but please do not critize others for what they believe. Thanks! ))
> 
> (( And another thing, don't make fun of my fears of clowns and the dark. I'm sure all of you have had a fear of the dark or of clowns. Thanks again! ))





			
				Coppertail said:
			
		

> Wait. You actually believe StarClan exists?





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> Of course. Why would I say I believe in it if I didn't believe it doesn't exist?





			
				Coppertail said:
			
		

> There's a reason Warriors is in the fiction section. StarClan was made up for the books. It's not real.





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get into a big debate about this, but my religion is for me to decide. You don't have to believe, but I choose to.





			
				Coppertail said:
			
		

> Eh, all right. I've heard of people believing in crazier things, I guess.





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> Different is not crazy, but, anyways, has Warriors changed you, Coppertail?





			
				Dusklight said:
			
		

> I didn't change my religion to StarClan. No offense, but that is extremely stupid. These are books. Fiction books. It's silly. I won't debate you on that, because I have the feeling it wouldn't change your opinion much. >_< Just know that I think it's silly, and that you should maaaaaybe think things over a bit more.





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> Once again, my religion is for me to decide. You may find it 'stupid', but I find it very comforting. ^-^





			
				Ice Fury42 said:
			
		

> Erm... I'm glad your not afraid anymore but... Erin Hunter made StarClan up, its fictional...





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> It's true to those who believe in it strong enough.





			
				Dawnmist said:
			
		

> Okay, just want to make a point: StarClan can't be real because the Clans are not real, therefore no Clan cats would have died and gone to StarClan. There are too many mistakes in the books for them to possibly be real. But it confuses me, because I half belive in StarClan.





			
				Tanglepaw4527 said:
			
		

> They could be real. Nobody has explored the WHOLE world before.


I don't... think I need to say anything about all the above quotes. They speak for themselves.

There were _nine_ other people who had started believing in StarClan as well. One of them admitted to having been an _atheist_ beforehand.

Oh, right, and from what I've gathered, the average age of the forum is about _thirteen._

what is this i dont even


----------



## 1. Luftballon

wtf is censored? what do you have to resort to? "what is this i dont even"?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> wtf is censored? what do you have to resort to? "what is this i dont even"?


possibly. but I doubt anyone there knows that meme, so they'd probably be correcting you on your grammar or something. xD

apparently other non-bad words are censored, but I don't know which ones because they're censored!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

couldn't you paste a dictionary and preview post?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> couldn't you paste a dictionary and preview post?


technically yes but I'm not sure I'd want to.

EDIT: Oh yeah, the "she-cat looking for a she-cat" thread got re-posted. I don't feel like copy-pasting again, go check it out for yourself. x3 Most if not all of the comments saying "I WANT TO BE YOUR MATE CAN WE HAVE POLYGAMY?" are from Wwers.

EDIT EDIT:



> INAPPROPRIATE!!! SHE-CATS SHOULDN'T BE LOOKING FOR SHE-CATS! THAT'S WRONG!!!


... ; ;


----------



## 1. Luftballon

"lord cindermort"

e: found it!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> "lord cindermort"


yeah she's a Wwer by the name of Cindersplash.

_goddamn_ trolling that forum is fun.

EDIT: moar trolling. (I made this topic, by the way. All the replies so far are from Wwers.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

...do you people have nothing more fun to do?


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> ...do you people have nothing more fun to do?


no, not really. and it's fun trolling them.

also! actual Warriors news: *Fifth series confirmed!* It's supposed to be about the early Clans, but since more fans at Ww would prefer it be set in the distant future of the current series I'mma see if I can appeal to Vicky on the grounds that the fan idea will probably be more fruitful than her idea in this case.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

what, does oots end in the universe blowing up/the three's ascension/rocks falling, everyone dying?

if not, get a reason why it's not he immediate future.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> if not, get a reason why it's not he immediate future.


hell if I know. I'd really prefer it to be of the future, and I want to see if Vicky will reconsider. actually, I'd rather the series end after OotS - I don't doubt the quality of OotS, but with everything there is a line where it stops being good. A huge number of fans think that line is at the end of TDH. I think that line is at the end of OotS, with no more manga (apparently a SkyClan manga is confirmed ~_~ ugh), no more field guides, and only Crookedstar's Promise and perhaps an early Clans book as super editions. :/


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> (Kestrelflight is the closest Warriors has ever gotten to a gay cat. xD)
> 
> Oh, right, and from what I've gathered, the average age of the forum is about _thirteen._


Ravenpaw and Barley?

Not _eight_?! o:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

just read about half of starclan's destiny. billystorm what.


----------



## Darksong

SkyClan's destiny, you mean?

I would guess (and may have read this earlier in the topic) that they took their normal kittypet names and just added a warrior's suffix onto it. It was mentioned somewhere in the book that Snookpaw would have been Snookypaw but it didn't sound like a warrior's name, or something like that.

And yet I have no idea about the name "Macgyver" or whatever.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

macgyver?


----------



## Darksong

I don't know, I haven't read the pages with his name in it for a while, and I can't remember if that's how you spell it. Checking allegiances...

Yeah, that's it. I wonder why he would be named after something like that.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Well, MacGyver is a creative name for a cat... after reading that I seriously considered getting a cat and calling it Macgyver, but that was only for a split second.

But forget that - Brackenheart is my new favorite cat <3 (dang history lessons, they're not in the present. D| )

Actually I once made a character called Brackenheart who was almost exactly like this Brackenheart, except he wasn't a medicine cat...


----------



## Goldenpelt

Darksong said:


> Yeah, that's it. I wonder why he would be named after something like that.


Because he didn't get a name change. :P


----------



## Darksong

I know that. I didn't mean that the warriors named him that (how would they know what that was? xD). I meant that his Twoleg was either really creative or nonsensical. :P

I was surprised at the "*insert text here*", Brackenheart [said] quietly.

Yeah... state the obvious. :P (my sister's character was really quiet...)


----------



## Goldenpelt

Darksong said:


> I know that. I didn't mean that the warriors named him that (how would they know what that was? xD). I meant that his Twoleg was either really creative or nonsensical. :P
> 
> I was surprised at the "*insert text here*", Brackenheart [said] quietly.
> 
> Yeah... state the obvious. :P (my sister's character was really quiet...)


Maybe his Twoleg was a fan? xD


----------



## Wargle

Halp.

I can't find Badfic on the site anymore. I clicked links to the story and it said no Story  found.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Brock said:


> Halp.
> 
> I can't find Badfic on the site anymore. I clicked links to the story and it said no Story  found.


Neither can I. This is truly a sad day for the fandom.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

from tvtropes said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, on August 11, 2010, the stnists at Fanfiction.net removed the story because they had lost their faith in Ljess. However, the story can still be found here, and may or may not get restored to FFnet sometime in the future.


still, http://starkitsprophecy.weebly.com/index.html works, though you have to next through lots of chapters.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

from tvtropes said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, on August 11, 2010, the stnists at Fanfiction.net removed the story because they had lost their faith in Ljess. However, the story can still be found here, and may or may not get restored to FFnet sometime in the future.


still, http://starkitsprophecy.weebly.com/index.html works, though you have to next through lots of chapters.


----------



## Wargle

that says it was deleted. Sad.

Did the author make this site herself? It looks good.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's being ridiculously unclear, but chapter one is right there and there's more after it. say, chapter 17.

I doubt the author made it, but.


----------



## Wargle

I know but the main one got baleeted.

And I don't click next, I just type what chapter I want in the url bar.


----------



## Autumn

someone on Warriors Wish made the site, not the author herself.

although the author does have a note at the bottom of her ffnet profile saying that she wishes to continue the fic. I wonder how that will turn out.

EDIT: hey guys the author chat is tonight :OOO Anyone have any questions they want me to ask?


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> someone on Warriors Wish made the site, not the author herself.
> 
> although the author does have a note at the bottom of her ffnet profile saying that she wishes to continue the fic. I wonder how that will turn out.
> 
> EDIT: hey guys the author chat is tonight :OOO Anyone have any questions they want me to ask?


I saw you post on the Ww thread for the answers (you're LakePaool, right? xD). What was your name?


----------



## hitmon64

Sooo... the author chat just finished. I'm still in the post chat, actually. Was anyone else there? (other than leafpool and flametail, who I saw.) Did anyone get important questions answered? did anyone have any question that they never got a chance to ask that might have been asked anyway at the author chat? anything about the author chat?


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;414948 said:
			
		

> I saw you post on the Ww thread for the answers (you're LakePaool, right? xD). What was your name?


Yeah, I'm LakePaool over there. On Wands and Worlds I'm Lakestorm Wright.



hitmon64 said:


> Sooo... the author chat just finished. I'm still in the post chat, actually. Was anyone else there? (other than leafpool and flametail, who I saw.) Did anyone get important questions answered? did anyone have any question that they never got a chance to ask that might have been asked anyway at the author chat? anything about the author chat?


Hmm, who are you are Wands and Worlds? I never knew that you were a member there~

random fact about the author chat:

I asked if Dovepaw had Aspergers and was met with "Jayfeather probably has more aspie traits than she does".

People with aspie's tend to get emotionally attached to physical objects.

2 + 2 =


----------



## hitmon64

I'm sunbeam, the semi-new-guy who definitely plans on staying after the Erin Hunter chat. =)
I didn't know about W&W until you mentioned shelling out 8 bucks for the author chat. I had trouble finding it cause I googled "wands and wizards."
I also subscribed to your site, but right now its 20 after midnight and I cannot for the life of me remember its name.
So... Hi!
EDIT: why in the world is my brain equating this with "coming out of the closet?" Any suggestions?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yeah, I was at the chat - I'm Redfeather. That was really fun. :D Just like last year.

I still haven't figured out whether the Erins used my idea for a cat named Brackenheart or if it's a total coincidence :U


----------



## Darksong

I was Shadowmoon, the one who kept talking about changing her name to Nightwhisker.

Oh, and Sunbeam, weren't you the one that said "go Shadowmoon! and Crowfeather!"? That was one of the things I remembered most. xD

My question was about whether they thought of characters' warrior names ahead of time, and they said that they usually don't, if I read it correctly. *shrug*

I need to finish SkyClan's destiny aaa but only if I finish Fire in the Sky at camp.


----------



## Autumn

hitmon64 said:


> I'm sunbeam, the semi-new-guy who definitely plans on staying after the Erin Hunter chat. =)
> I didn't know about W&W until you mentioned shelling out 8 bucks for the author chat. I had trouble finding it cause I googled "wands and wizards."
> I also subscribed to your site, but right now its 20 after midnight and I cannot for the life of me remember its name.
> So... Hi!
> EDIT: why in the world is my brain equating this with "coming out of the closet?" Any suggestions?


... ah. For some reason I thought that was you, but I wasn't sure. xD How is W&W so far?



Darksong said:


> I was Shadowmoon, the one who kept talking about changing her name to Nightwhisker.


I wouldn't know; right after the chat started I put everyone except Flametail, the authors and the admins on ignore so that I wouldn't have to scroll through a bunch of text to get to a question. 8D


----------



## Goldenpelt

Leafpool said:


> I wouldn't know; right after the chat started I put everyone except Flametail, the authors and the admins on ignore so that I wouldn't have to scroll through a bunch of text to get to a question. 8D


Now I know what to do next year. 8D


----------



## hitmon64

Leafpool said:


> How is W&W so far?
> I wouldn't know; right after the chat started I put everyone except Flametail, the authors and the admins on ignore so that I wouldn't have to scroll through a bunch of text to get to a question. 8D


W&W is amazing. Never before have I found such a concentrated population of sci-fi/fantasy geeks so much like myself. Science nerds, yes. lit buffs, no. until now. Its like fleeing corporate america to a hippie commune. my brain is weird...
I block everyone I don't know who isn't loud, so I don't miss too many follow-up comments or slap-happy memories. The text actually moves slow enough to read, and you can laugh at jokes and stuff in between the questions.


----------



## Super Sugar

WARRIORS IS AWESOME!!! I read it all the time. So far, I've read the first two series, like, five times in a row. 8D I even made a roleplay about it. Yay!


----------



## Super Sugar

Leafpool said:


> *Recently Released*
> Battles of the Clans
> SkyClan's Destiny
> Heart of a Warrior
> Super Sugar


I was recently released? *gasp!* :sweatdrop:


----------



## Autumn

Super Sugar said:


> I was recently released? *gasp!* :sweatdrop:



aha lol fail. *goes to fix*


----------



## Wargle

I'd join but I don't want to shell out 8 bucks. Maybe next year. And I can see Jayfeather as being Aspie.

NEXT TIME ON JERRY SPRINGER:

JAYFEATHER

AND

The Stick.

DUN DUN DUUUUN.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but. he broke the stick. (but you knew that, yes?)


----------



## hitmon64

I'm not sure how many people can answer this, but is anyone else having trouble getting onto W&W? My computer apparently can't connect to it.
EDIT:nvm, that was just my windows 2000 being windows 2000. it works now.


----------



## Autumn

how many people would be interested if I started up a Warriors mafia sometime soon?


----------



## hitmon64

as long as its not insanely complicated, sure!


----------



## Flora

_do it, Leafie._


----------



## Darksong

I've only ever played Mafia in real life, but at least I have an idea of it. I would probably check it out, but whether I join it depends on how much time I have. I start school in two days, so probably not. And my mom said 8th grade has a lot more homework than 7th grade. (For me, fun.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

_do it._

darksong: eighth is not significantly more than seventh, usually. it happens at the MS/HS cut-off. (it is probably still more, though.)


----------



## Autumn

BADFIC IS BACK


----------



## Flora

okay, I'm seriously starting to think she's a troll, simply because 



Spoiler: latest chapter



she suddenly went from "OMG BIENG GAY IZ BAD" to "so yeah i'm a lesbian."



of course it _is_ possible that she's serious, but it's just the feeling i get.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> okay, I'm seriously starting to think she's a troll, simply because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: latest chapter
> 
> 
> 
> she suddenly went from "OMG BIENG GAY IZ BAD" to "so yeah i'm a lesbian."
> 
> 
> 
> of course it _is_ possible that she's serious, but it's just the feeling i get.


it can happen. 8DDDD but figuring out that _you're gay_ in such a short time period is very unlikely.

if she is a troll, she's a fukken amazing one.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Hi, guys. I'm actually back this time, I think.

StarKits Prophcy is amazing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

except apparently it's now called starkis prophecy. hrml.


----------



## Wargle

sreservoir said:


> but. he broke the stick. (but you knew that, yes?)


Yes.



Leafpool said:


> how many people would be interested if I started up a Warriors mafia sometime soon?


I would love you forever.

 STOP! JUSES MIGHT LIKE GAT PPPL NOW BUT THAT DOENT MEAN EH LIKKS FLAMMERS

I love how now that she says she's gay Jesus loves all gay people.


----------



## Flora

Speaking of badfic, I love how Jesus loves gay people now simply because the authoress is supposedly a lesbian.

also how did Stargleam become pregnant did I miss something?


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> also how did Stargleam become pregnant did I miss something?


No. No you did not.

Also I think you people might be interested in Flametail's MST of StarKis Prophecy.


----------



## hitmon64

Forgive me if this is stupid. What does MST stand for?


----------



## Autumn

Mystery Science Theater. In other words Flametail did a scathing deconstruction of SP. :3


----------



## Autumn

I apologize for the double post but it wasn't like anyone else was gonna post anytime soon

Transcript from the August 14th Erin Hunter chat is up.


----------



## Wargle

I have got to attend a chat.

I know a question that I wanted to ask now. How would the clans react if an Airplane crashed in the lake and twolegs swamred it daily looking for survivors.


----------



## hitmon64

Okay, its been a few days, so I think I'll try to start a discussion of some sort.
When I was reading...book 3 of the new prophecy? maybe book 4 



Spoiler:  "landmark" events in whichever book it was



the one where Mudclaw attempts a hostile takeover.


 I read the last page first for some reason, and I misread a few lines and thought that Brambleclaw had fallen for Leafpool and was arguing about it with Squirrelflight. Way off on that one, eh? Also, when I got back from a trip and went to the local bookstore, I had an embarassingly audible squeaky fanboy moment when I saw Bluestar's prophecy for the first time. I attracted a lot of strange looks, especially when I dived for the bottom shelf it was on, grabbed a copy, and essentially curled up in the fetal position out of pure contentment and started reading.
Anyway, do you have any funny misunderstandings/freakouts/happenings that involve reading warriors? Or, Have you ever tried to talk to the book before? (like yelling advice or hissing a bad guys in a movie theater.)


----------



## Munchkin

When I first read the first series, and for a while after that, I had a crush on Tornear of WindClan for no apparent reason O.o
I still find it unfair that he apparently has no kits >=(

I often yell at Brambleclaw, mostly within TNP when he's in denial and such =x
I yelled at Berrynose quite a bit, as well. And Cloudtail, I think.

Reading Warriors so much has me putting myself into the book, imagining I'm living among them and such. So when not reading Warriors, i sometimes imagine myself as a cat. I leap onto my bed, I hiss at people that piss me off...my mouth actually waters when I see a mouse O.o


----------



## Wargle

Is it just me or is Cloudtail getting old?

HE is always in his den now and whenever there's noise he pokes his head out and either yells at someone for disturbing him, or thinks the clan is under attack and is all "OMFGATTACK!"


----------



## hitmon64

Cloudtail is getting old, but I think his personality has more to do with it. Sandstorm hasn't joined the elders yet, so he's not that old, he's just naturally cranky.


----------



## Wargle

In the New Prophecy he wasn't that cranky.


----------



## hitmon64

he naturally prickly, loud, and short-tempered. that's essentially cranky for youngsters, right? Also, he's naturally a little bit lazy, (his running joke about getting a good night's sleep 'cause of vigil.) so he's probably just digruntled and groggy when people wake him up.


----------



## Autumn

IT HAS BEEN A WHILE SINCE ANYONE HAS POSTED HERE.

... and I have info. First! A cover for Crookedstar's Promise, which is due for release on July 5, 2011: 






Second! A cover for the first book in the SkyClan manga trilogy, SkyClan & the Stranger, which is due for release the same day as CP: 






Third! Night Whispers browse-inside (remember to keep your spoilers in spoiler tags).

FIND SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT AND REVIVE THIS DEAD CLUB DAMMIT


----------



## lolpokemon

sweet! 2 new book covers in night whispers *sarcasm* There are 4 clans  OMSC!*sarcasm*


----------



## hitmon64

I just looked up at the half-moon, and my first thought was, "It's time to head for the moonstone." XD
Anyway, discussion topics, discussion topics... Hawkfrost and Brambleclaw? No, Hawkfrost, Mothwing and BrambleClaw. How do you guys think that all three of them came out so differently? I have a personal opinion, but I'd rather see yours first.


----------



## Autumn

General... personality differences? x3 I mean, look at Firestar and Scourge (and, for that matter, Princess); they all turned out differently as well~!

Hawkfrost and Brambleclaw were remarkably similar, though, and Tawnypelt bears resemblance to both. Mothwing's a bit different... I suspect that she got more of her personality from Sasha.


----------



## hitmon64

I admit that they were similar, but Brambleclaw never made life difficult for other possible ThunderClan deputies, or openly attacked a gathering. And quite honestly, Of course Firestar and Scourge came out different. One of them grew up surviving by his own claws, holding cats loyal to him by fear. The other was pampered with special attention since he was 6 months old. Who knows what being the cat of propchecy does to your head?
Anyways, The interesting thing about the differences between Brambleclaw and Hawkfrost (or stormfur, that could be fun.)  is that they were both raised in clans, knowing that Tigerstar was their father from an early age. I don't believe a word Hawkfrost says, so I believe that they both had to live with their own clan holding them gingerly at arm's length. They were both taught to be fiercely loyal to their clan, and yet only one of them was willing to attack a gathering. Other than the obvious difference of Squirrelflight, there's basically one other thing that differentiates them: role models. Firestar vs. Whoever Hawkfrost's mentor was, but since we never heard of him, this is practically a continuation of Firestar vs. Tigerstar. You just happen to have Tigerstar's kin as their protegee.
And then, of course, you have Mothwing, and I think we can chalk up her differences to having Mudfur as an adopted father.
So, anyone else?

EDIT: what's with the big chunk of empty space after my post? my signature definitely has 0 characters...


----------



## Autumn

hitmon64 said:


> Firestar vs. Whoever Hawkfrost's mentor was, but since we never heard of him, this is practically a continuation of Firestar vs. Tigerstar.


According to SotC, Hawkfrost's mentor was Leopardstar.


----------



## Goldenpelt

With the search feature, I managed to get the rest of Chapter 7. I wish they would have either not put the chapter in at all or finish it. Stupid HarperCollins. >>

derp


----------



## hitmon64

Leafpool said:


> According to SotC, Hawkfrost's mentor was Leopardstar.


Really? I never had a chance to read SotC, but that reminds me of Rusty joining ThunderClan. Hmmm...


----------



## Munchkin

I'll be getting the four books I'm currently missing, and Night Whispers (it will be out by then) for my birthday. I got my uncle to promise to buy them for me <3

I'm so late with BotC =,(


----------



## Autumn

GUESS WHAT NIGHT WHISPERS IS OUT TODAY

AND A CAT DIES

YOU WANT IT


----------



## hitmon64

You're right, I do want it. Just not bad enough to rob a bookstore.
I was going to obsess about "spoilers," but it gave me a fun question for someone with time on their hands:
How many Warriors books (main series and super editions are what i'll count, but someone else could count the mangas and sidebooks.) are there in which no cats die?


----------



## Goldenpelt

hitmon64 said:


> You're right, I do want it. Just not bad enough to rob a bookstore.
> I was going to obsess about "spoilers," but it gave me a fun question for someone with time on their hands:
> How many Warriors books (main series and super editions are what i'll count, but someone else could count the mangas and sidebooks.) are there in which no cats die?


The only ones I can think of are Midnight, The Sight, and Dark River.


----------



## Eifie

Oh my goodness how did I not notice this existed joining please

I haven't actually read most of the series for ages because they've been on my list of books that I need to read/reread but I've never had time D: Ahhh I want Night Whispers but I need to catch up on the others first because it's been too long...



hitmon64 said:


> I was going to obsess about "spoilers," but it gave me a fun question for someone with time on their hands:
> How many Warriors books (main series and super editions are what i'll count, but someone else could count the mangas and sidebooks.) are there in which no cats die?


Hm. I don't think anyone dies in Midnight. I don't think there were any deaths in The Sight, either. Or Dark River, unless Fallen Leaves counts... I don't remember what happens in anything after that, except that someone does die in Long Shadows.

EDIT: Ninja'd. AHA I was right :D


----------



## Autumn

Midnight, The Sight, Dark River, Outcast (unless you count Jag, but it's not stated /when/ he died) and Eclipse are the only main-series/special edition books.

I'm not sure whether to count the field guides since they have no overarching plots, but... I think three of the four, barring Cats of the Clans, involve deaths in some of their short stories. Maybe not Battles of the Clans but it's been a while since I've read that one.

Manga... There's no death anywhere in Graystripe's or Ravenpaw's trilogy, nor the first two books of Tigerstar and Sasha.


----------



## Littlestream

Why haven't I joined this yet?



Leafpool said:


> Midnight, The Sight, Dark River, Outcast (unless you count Jag, but it's not stated /when/ he died) and Eclipse are the only main-series/special edition books.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to count the field guides since they have no overarching plots, but... I think three of the four, barring Cats of the Clans, involve deaths in some of their short stories. Maybe not Battles of the Clans but it's been a while since I've read that one.
> 
> Manga... There's no death anywhere in Graystripe's or Ravenpaw's trilogy, nor the first two books of Tigerstar and Sasha.


I believe there are deaths in Battles of the Clans, it's _Battles_ of the Clans after all. I mean, I think someone died. I don't have the book with me, so I can't check. 

I'll get Night Whispers as soon as I get a new Kindle. Yeah. I hope the dead cat isn't Briarlight. It'll be the third time my favorite cat has died. Though Bluestar is still my absolute favorite...


----------



## Munchkin

Can't wait! My uncle is waiting for my five books to be delivered <3

When I get them, I won't be missing a single book in the entire series! =D
Including Night Whispers <3


----------



## Eifie

I couldn't resist spoiling myself because I'm not going to read the book for a while. Apparently the dead cat is 



Spoiler: Night Whispers



Flametail


.


----------



## Autumn

That would be correct. And it's ever so depressing too. ; ;


----------



## Munchkin

WHY?! >=o

I'm going to curl up and cry now =/


----------



## Minkow

*popping in after a million posts*

I thought 



Spoiler: Night Whispers



Flametail's


 death was really sad too, because of the entire Rock intervening and not letting Jayfeather help. Maybe the entire "Every Clan fight for itself" got into him?

Also in my opinion the most adorable part was Lionblaze saying "Thanks, Jay" after driving out that fox. I thought it was really endearing without the -feather. xD


----------



## Autumn

Minks said:


> *popping in after a million posts*
> 
> I thought
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night Whispers
> 
> 
> 
> Flametail's
> 
> 
> death was really sad too, because of the entire Rock intervening and not letting Jayfeather help. Maybe the entire "Every Clan fight for itself" got into him?


I'm not sure Rock is inclined to the Clans' opinions so much... But yeah, Flametail's death was horrendously depressing and makes one wonder what he was doing in the spotlight in the first place. Is he going to have a great destiny in StarClan, or was his POV just there so that we could see how the other Clans felt about the whole "every Clan for itself" thing? Either way I was shocked and saddened at his death D:



> Also in my opinion the most adorable part was Lionblaze saying "Thanks, Jay" after driving out that fox. I thought it was really endearing without the -feather. xD


That was _adorable._ I had to stare at it for a few seconds to see if it wasn't a typo but it was so cute~


----------



## Eifie

I haven't gotten a hold of Night Whispers yet, so I occupied myself by rereading Twilight for the first time in ages and good God, the Clanborn vs. kittypet debate is _annoying_. I've suddenly been reminded of why I really didn't like Firestar and Squirrelflight...

Am I the only one who actually thinks they really shouldn't have taken any of the kittypets in? (Except Firestar, of course, since without him there'd be no series, but he was prophesized about and all that.)


----------



## Autumn

Emerald Espeon said:


> Am I the only one who actually thinks they really shouldn't have taken any of the kittypets in? (Except Firestar, of course, since without him there'd be no series, but he was prophesized about and all that.)


You really, _really_ aren't. I've only met a handful of people that do believe that kittypets should be in the Clan. (Of course, I'm one of the people who /does/ believe that kittypets in the Clan are fine, but I'm not about to get into more arguments about this.)


----------



## celebu

hi i'm new too this but, i love the warrior book series but im only in the 4th book EVER!!!
im wondering if i can join the club....


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Well, I just finished Night Whispers (my absence from posting here is on account of me not finding/lacking money for SkyClan's Destiny, so I wanted to avoid _any_ sort of plot point)

May I just say: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





It does indeed seem that 



Spoiler



Flametail's POVs made his death all the more surprising; I honestly thought that Ivypaw, Sandstorm, or Littlecloud would be the one that died. And guess what? This _continues_ the -tail theory!

This series grows Dark and Edgier with every turn.



Furthermore, since the next book is going to gear us toward the mountains again (I wonder if this is going to be the book that brings the Curtain down on the tribe,) it's very possible that Sol will make another appearance. Which is good, because his lack of appearances since Sunrise are bothering me.


----------



## Munchkin

I'M SO HAPPY <3

The only five books I was missing from the series had arrived, and my aunt finally gave them to me! I'm about to start reading them right now =D


----------



## Goldenpelt

Finished _Night Whispers_ yesterday and started _SkyClan's Destiny_ today.

From what little I've read, Harveymoon and Macgyver are...


----------



## Minkow

Actually, I never really noticed that connection. tendollarscloudtail'supnext
I personally figured Firestar. *shotshot for disliking*

But really, Flametail's death sorta pulled the plug on my views of Rock. I thought he shut up after Jayfeather broke the Stick?

It was also about time Ivypaw got a hold of her head. I was in disapproval mode since the second book.

And, I know it's bad of me, but did anyone else get a slight chuckle out of "Mothwing was born an idiot. She'll die an idiot."? I know I'm a horrible person, but the way it was so bluntly said...


----------



## Nope

Zenigame said:


> Finished _Night Whispers_ yesterday and started _SkyClan's Destiny_ today.
> 
> From what little I've read, Harveymoon and Macgyver are...


Actually they're not too bad. Not going to say more in case of spoilers, but.

Is it only me who imagines Lionheart as a big, amber cat with a lot of neck fur and this royal-looking face? You see, I found this beautiful picture of a Norwegian forest cat that I can image looks just like him.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Norwegian_Forest_Cat_face_profile.jpg
<3


----------



## Munchkin

OMG Lionheart <3333333

That's exactly how I imagined him~


----------

